#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-14
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 294 building (started: 20140414 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 294 DONE (finished: 20140414 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/294.changes ===
<dbarth> good morning
<asac> hola
<asac> hw does the image look like today? :)
<sil2100> o/
<didrocks> asac: quite good, but a lot of images in
<didrocks> asac: seems, that all blockers but the Qt issues are vanished, we'll need dogfooders to confirm though for the webapps stuff
<didrocks> asac: however, seems we still have the dialer-app flaky test for instance
<didrocks> (so the branch that was supposed to fix it doesn't)
<sil2100> On latest image smoketesting I also see some clock app flakyness
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: hey!
<didrocks> sil2100: I was wondering btw, do you mind looking at them before the meeting?
<didrocks> like, ensuring it's real flakyness and see how they goes?
<didrocks> (if you can reproduce, and so on)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, sure, I'm upgrading my device anyway
<sil2100> So I will have a look
<didrocks> thanks!
<Mirv> there was even address book app failing test in #290
<Mirv> I'll run a couple of test runs two for those three
<sil2100> I'm running the test suite for dialer already if anything, but you could check the other two
<didrocks> thanks Mirv!
<Mirv> I think there's time to run all of those quite easily about ~two times before the meeting
<ogra_> dialer seems really flaky ... i had random tests failing on and off over the weekend
<ogra_> i wonder if its the new AP
<sil2100> I just ran the whole suite 3 times just now and didn't get any failures, all the time just OK
 * sil2100 has a lucky phone
<sil2100> ;(
<sil2100> Anyway, latest autopilot upload got rid of the python-evdev dependency (leaving only python3-evdev), but it's still required as python2.7 is used for dialer tests still
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, so it's reinstalled?
<didrocks> when installing the dialer-app AP test
<didrocks> ogra_: I doubt that's the new AP then
<didrocks> ogra_: only commit: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/revision/480
<didrocks> and so it's reinstalled :p
<ogra_> bah
<sil2100> I had to install python-evdev manually, since dialer-app-autopilot's deps didn't pull it in itself - I wonder how it's done on smoketesting infra
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, interesting
<didrocks> psivaa: would you know? ^
<didrocks> something to bring up
<ogra_> what happens if you dont ?
<didrocks> are you sure it's not running the python3 flavor?
<sil2100> ogra_: all tests fail straight away
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> didrocks: I checked the logs, it says Loading tests from: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<didrocks> so either "something installs it beforehand"
<didrocks> or they are using another path
<didrocks> hum… ok
<didrocks> so something should install it
<didrocks> psivaa: can you check on the latest mako device if python-evdev was installed?
<psivaa> didrocks: sil2100: looking
<didrocks> thanks :)
<sil2100> It has to be installed somehow since the tests start running - on my device without evdev bindings it was just barfing on the start
<psivaa> didrocks: sil2100: 'Installed: 0.4.1-0ubuntu3'
<didrocks> ok, maybe psivaa can tell us when it was installed
<didrocks> (I guess it's at the global setup)
<psivaa> that's being installed as a dep for unity8-autopilot
<sil2100> Ah
<ogra_> thats not python3 either yet
<ogra_> ?
<sil2100> Interesting
<ogra_> i thought the tests were all switched when we dropped it
<Saviq> cihelp, hey, we're having issues in otto runners... for some time now no unity8 autopilot test completes - the tests can't find the process, but there's no crash or nothing...
<didrocks> ogra_: seems all that is puzzling
<didrocks> oh, meeting time
<didrocks> coming in 2 minutes
<ogra_> Saviq, still the timeout ?
<Saviq> ogra_, "the timeout"?
<ogra_> Saviq, the CI bot had timeouts in the logs last week
<psivaa> sil2100: didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7248624/ is the relevant snippet
<Saviq> I can see "GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_bus_watch_name: assertion 'g_dbus_is_name (name)' failed" in unity8 logs, that would eject into oblivion it wouldn't it
<Saviq> ogra_, that's different, we're testing fine on devices, not on desktop, though
<ogra_> ah
<vila> Saviq, ogra_: weird, I thought fginther diagnosed it as requiring the otto nodes to be upgraded to trusty...
<didrocks> psivaa: thank a lot!
<psivaa> yw :)
<ogra_> vila, yeah, seems i was wrong
<vila> ogra_: not at all, the timeouts was the symptom
<vila> were
<ogra_> right, but they are not the issue here apparently
<vila> ogra_: well, not the issue per se indeed
<Saviq> sil2100, icanhassilo for row 32 please?
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! It has some features in it, yes?
<Saviq> sil2100, one, yes
<Saviq> sil2100, test tweaks and other UI fixes otherwise
<Saviq> sil2100, the one is real small, too
<Mirv> additionally, dialer seems to sometimes work (all 9 AP:s just passed)
<sil2100> Oh, ok - will it be easily 'revertable' in case something bad happens? SInce I see you have 2 components in the silo
<sil2100> Mirv: same for me...
<Mirv> I've the .crash files too, yes
<Mirv> telepathy-ofono + dialer
<sil2100> Saviq: for now I set QA sign-off needed to 'No', but I will consult with didrocks if it's the case here
<sil2100> Assigning
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: had to correct the last merge URL as it was missing the last character ;) But besides that it should be assigned now to 001
<Saviq> sil2100, craps, thanks
<Saviq> ooh and a prime silo, too ;D
<sil2100> ;p
<Mirv> remember to use the premium silo only for premium landings!
<Mirv> not getting clock to fail for me
<mhr3> Saviq, aren't the indicator changes going to break the preview session?
<Saviq> mhr3, no, the original manager only emitted the same signal, too
<Saviq> mhr3, ah you mean that the session has to emit them, too?
<mhr3> Saviq, right, but the preview session upstart job doesn't emit them now
<Saviq> mhr3, right, forgot it's using a different job... :|
<Saviq> it shouldn't, btw...
<Saviq> ok /me drops that MP for now
<Saviq> mhr3, thanks
<mhr3> or add one to fix the preview session job ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, will do that in the next instalment
<Saviq> want to land this asap
<mhr3> k
 * Saviq needs to look into what the desktop session does...
<popey> ogra_: do we block ping on the phone!?
<ogra_> popey, so i was trying to land the gcmanager vs lxc-android-config change you tested ... but i couldnt even get the device to boot when i added the changes stgraber proposed in the bug ... do you remember if you had to do something special ?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-14-101410.png
<popey> ogra_: i did
<ogra_> popey, probably confinement blocks the teminal app ... i checked from adb last time it happened to me
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7219206/
<popey> ogra_: i cant use adb if I am out and about ☻
<ogra_> popey, sudo ping ...
<ogra_> the user doesnt have permission to access the ICMP socket
<ogra_> s/socket/protocol/
<ogra_> (and the sudo in the terminal will reveal a beautiful bug to you too :) )
<ogra_> (autocorrection printing the pw in clear text)
<popey> would that be bug 1307386
<ubot5> bug 1307386 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Terminal should not capitalise first letter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307386
<popey> which I just filed
<popey> oh, related
<ogra_> well i'm more concerned by it printing the full password at the sudo password prompt
<popey> do you have a bug for that?
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i dont think so
<popey> I'll modify mine
<ogra_> i noticed it last week the first time but forgot about it again
<popey> there's a hint I think we can give the kb to switch those off I believe
<popey> can you confirm bug 1307386 pls
<ubot5> bug 1307386 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Terminal should not use assistive technologies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307386
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv, psivaa: sadly, even with a cleared out /var/crash I still succeed in dialer-app tests, tried 3 times already!
<Mirv> :(
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, and always the second one?
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> but yeah
<didrocks> that's prooving the point :)
<didrocks> or not
<didrocks> can be a different network as well
<didrocks> while it's uploading
<didrocks> let's see once psivaa has his results
<psivaa> sil2100: curious if the the crash file generated during the tests after you clearing /var/crash ?
<didrocks> in the same network conditoin
<psivaa> device is flashing here btw
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<sil2100> psivaa: yes, on every test suite run I then have the dialer-app crash present again
<dbarth> o/ sil2100: i have silo 006 ready for publication
<dbarth> sil2100: this is a set of desktop fixes, so let me know which route it takes (archive or -updates)
<sil2100> dbarth: oh, it's desktop only, yes?
<sil2100> Awesome
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, the 'packaging diff' generated by citrain/cu2d doesn't include debian/copyright changes?
<sil2100> didrocks: anyway, two packaging ACKs needed for a desktop landing: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-2-publish/5/artifact/packaging_changes_webapps-applications_2.4.17+14.04.20140411-0ubuntu1.diff and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-2-publish/5/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-webapps-googledocs_2.4.16+14.04.20140411-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> didrocks: one of them also has some debian/copyright changes which are not visible here, but it seems fairly alright anyway
<didrocks> sil2100: it should contains, are you sure it's missing?
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: can I get a silo for l34?
<seb128> it's a security issue for unity lock screen
<seb128> I hope it's working fine, it didn't get a code review yet, but trying to get some head start since nobody from the unity team seems to be around yet
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, since see the webapps-googledocs diff and the merge https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/unity-webapps-googledocs/fix-pattern-and-store-cookies/+merge/214864
<sil2100> seb128: assigning
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: interesting, I may have some filters for that
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 on both
<dbarth> we did take the same terms as the previous google webapps we had packaged
<dbarth> and so still going to the archive or updates?
<seb128> sil2100, still working on assigning that silo?
<seb128> sil2100, that might be a candidate for respinning trusty iso, so would be nice to get thing moving
<popey> davmor2: "Play in Grooveshark" button in the grooveshark scope does nothing here...
<Chipaca> sil2100, Mirv, didrocks, could I have a silo for row #35 please?
<didrocks> seb128: seems he didn't see the conflict: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/197/console
<didrocks> seb128: unity7 is in landing-008
<didrocks> should we flush/join to that one?
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> interesting… doesn't seem landing-008 is assigned in the spreadsheet
<didrocks> I guess someone removed a line…
<didrocks> Mirv: can you handle Chipaca's request meanwhile?
<davmor2> popey: I justed typed in Happy clicked on it, click on play in grooveshark an now I am playing the track
<popey> davmor2: works now I have rebooted
<didrocks> seb128: someone added that one:https://code.launchpad.net/~beidl/unity/unity-lockscreen-gestures/+merge/215569
<seb128> didrocks, no, landing 008 is the mp I was asking to get, seems like it's the mainscreen that just didn't get the info reflected
<popey> ignore me
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: hum
<didrocks> oh right
<didrocks> misread
<seb128> didrocks, c34 seems to be empty
<sil2100> seb128: it's assigned since longer
<seb128> e.g not formula
<didrocks> but I guess it was assigned too long
<sil2100> seb128: ah, the field is empty... sometimes that happens
<didrocks> argh
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: thanks
<didrocks> indeed
<sil2100> didrocks: I noticed that happening from time to time ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: why people remove the formula?
<Mirv> didrocks: sure
<sil2100> I have no idea ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: that's annoying…
<sil2100> But usually not only there it's removed
<popey> davmor2: now lock the phone
<didrocks> same with the formula
<sil2100> didrocks: look, not only this one, also the M column went missing
<didrocks> on the status
<popey> davmor2: audio in webapps stops playing when phone in welcome screen
<didrocks> I guess someone selected the line and set "clean"
<sil2100> I doubt it it's removed by someone on purpose, hm
<sil2100> Or that
<didrocks> sil2100: there is nothing touching the status column
<didrocks> really nothing
<didrocks> so it has to be manual…
<sil2100> hum, I already had to do re-create this twice last week, but I thought it got cleaned by accident
<popey> davmor2: but it works fine when the phone is locked/suspended
<davmor2> popey: that I can confirm
<popey> filing a bug
<davmor2> popey: no idea what is going on there
<popey> not sure where app lifecycle stuff goes?
 * popey files on webbrowser-app first
<ogra_> unity-mir
<popey> ok, ta
<ogra_> popey, but this is expected behavior, webapps dont use the media-hub
<popey> (yet?) ?
<ogra_> dunno, if that even possible with the sandboxing model
<popey> what package is unity-mir is in?
<popey> -typo
<ogra_> err, isnt that unity-mir ?
<popey> Package unity-mir does not exist
<ogra_> yet i see uploads for it :)
<popey> not installed on my phone
<popey> libunity-mir1 I imagine?
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: but it works when the phone locks it's only when you hit the power button and go back to the welcome screen that it stops
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-mir
<popey> davmor2: indeed
<t1mp> should phablet-click-test-setup create a gallery_app directory in /home/phablet/autopilot on device?
<ogra_> davmor2, it should stop when it locks as well
<popey> wat
<davmor2> ogra_: no that's why it so confusing
<sil2100> Chipaca: hi! Could you add a description to the landing?
<popey> that makes it useless
<ogra_> unless someone hacked up powerd to not stop it
<t1mp> ah nevermind gallery-app is in ~/autopilot/legacy-py2
<sil2100> Chipaca: it is required that we know what for the landing is needed
<davmor2> ogra_: try it
<Chipaca> sil2100: hi! I'm ... trying to :)
 * Mirv has now executed clock app AP tests without fails 14 times... filing a bug anyhow
<Chipaca> sil2100: "because did.rocks told me to" sounds a little bit lame :)
<ogra_> davmor2, i belive you :P
<t1mp> fginther: do you know what may cause RuntimeError: Unable to instantiate any backends
<t1mp> UInput: ImportError('No module named evdev',)
<Mirv> psivaa: was it that after a rerun is made the old logs are gone forever? I did take a note of the failing clock app test before refreshing the page, but the logs aren't there I guess?
<t1mp> fginther: when running gallery_app tests? see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249001/
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> Mirv: you can get them on the jenkins instance
<sil2100> (at least you should)
<psivaa> Mirv: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/249/testReport/junit/ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_alarm/TestRecurringAlarm/test_add_recurring_type_alarm_must_add_to_alarm_list_weekday_/ is the one you want?
<Mirv> Chipaca: I guess it'd be something like "re-enable ubuntu-push for touch images"?
<Mirv> psivaa: ooh!
<sil2100> Mirv: don't assign until descriptions are there!
<Mirv> sil2100: psivaa: thanks!
<sil2100> ;)
<psivaa> yw )
<Chipaca> Mirv: sil2100: there
<sil2100> Mirv: how do you know if you're not assigning a silo for a time bomb?! ;p
<Mirv> sil2100: I'll not publish such a thing, but a fine description doesn't prevent a time bomb being planted to the silo :D
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: same thing happens when you play music from a scope but I'm assuming that is change in the scope as when you remove the welcome screen the scope is now on the main music scope again
 * Chipaca makes a note never to put “explode ALL the things” as the landing description
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, i think ricmm knows that code quite well ... probably talk to him
<davmor2> ogra_: infact the only way to have music play on the welcome screen is via music player
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> it should be the same for suspend though
<ogra_> music-player is the only whitelisted application
<ogra_> well, and the video player
<davmor2> ogra_: but they all play on a screen blank (either power button press of wait for the phone to sleep)
<ogra_> right, they shouldnt
<ogra_> only the music and video apps should
<davmor2> ogra_: yes they should honest :D
<ogra_> but not the browser
<ogra_> not by policy, no
<popey> davmor2: ogra_ bug 1307430
<ubot5> bug 1307430 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Audio stops when on welcome screen or app scope" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307430
<popey> the policy is wrong then ☻
<ogra_> with the media-hub landing landing this will change though
<popey> \o/
<sil2100> brb, going to prepare lunch
<ogra_> only the media-hub will be able to keep on playing stuff
<ogra_> other whitelists will be dropped
<popey> libmtp seems a bit broken at the moment
<popey> causing nautilus to lock up when transferring music
<didrocks> Chipaca: uploaded ubuntu-touch-meta with the seed change and clicked on build package. The status is now "Packages built" once built. You can then test/set testing pass: yes. QA will be able to sign off afterwards.
<Chipaca> didrocks: ok, will test as soon as my devices become available
<Chipaca> (in the middle of a deep-cycle power test right now)
<didrocks> thanks :)
<davmor2> popey: blame ogra_ for that, he doesn't fix it but it helps ;)  then point the finger at cyphermox
<ogra_> yay, ok, with the proper instructions the cgmanager stuff works
<ogra_> i just tested it wrong
<asac> are we green yet :)?
<sil2100> asac: not entirely yet!
<sil2100> Still some flakyness being battled
<asac> sil2100: dialer still>?
<asac> sil2100: anything that blocks promotion in there?
<ogra_> can i have a silo for line 36
<sil2100> Yeah, dialer... but at least we have some ideas
<sil2100> ogra_: looking
 * sil2100 still lunching
<ogra_> take your time ...
<asac> are those crashes in dialer crashes we dont care abotu (e.g. only on shut down?)
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> they happen randomly (not all image had both of them on the weekend for example) and there is an app crash too
<asac> ogra_: so they are real crashes seen during end user use?
<ogra_> nope
 * asac wonders if we ever have hooked up error tracker
<ogra_> they are real app crashes happening when testing though
<psivaa> sil2100: didrocks: dialer app tests when run on their own without apport had more failures: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/4/
<psivaa> didrocks: sil2100: i'm running the whole apps tests to see if there is any improvement.
<popey> davmor2: i see no videos in my video lens
<asac> ogra_: what crashes are those?
<psivaa> didrocks: sil2100: i need to go out for a  lunch time appt. will update you when i come back
<asac> ogra_: do we have bugs?
<ogra_> asac, there is a disaler-app crash when the test runs
<davmor2> popey: I do
<davmor2> popey:  you on 3g or wifi
<asac> ogra_: no i mean real end user exposed crashes
<asac> that happen when you use the fphone
<popey> wifi
<popey> i mean, not even local ones
<davmor2> popey: oh that's bad.  I see both local and online content
<ogra_> asac, i doubt it has real impact
<davmor2> popey: I wonder if it is a race condition in mir/scopes or something
<asac> ogra_: right. misread what you said then. onloy care for stuff that end users will see
<asac> like useing the phone for 20 minutes -> .crash file
<ogra_> yeah, that shouldnt happen
<didrocks> psivaa-lunch: thanks, keep us posted :)
<didrocks> popey: I've seen that on other scope once
<didrocks> popey: had to reboot
<didrocks> couldn't reproduce it
<sil2100> hmmm
<popey> didrocks: yeah, reboot "fixed" it
<didrocks> popey: there is certainly a race… Doesn't seem to be common (but I guess due to new scopes)
<davmor2> popey: put your phone to sleep, send an SMS to it.  When the indicator snap decision appears click on it, does it unlock the phone and open messages?  Once messages is open repeat the process does it do the same again or just display the keyboard?
<popey> davmor2: the indicator snap decision appeared and disappeared before I could tap it. it's way too fast
<popey> or i am old
<ogra_> you have to snap it
<ogra_> thus the name
<davmor2> popey: bit of both ;)
<popey> davmor2: confirmed
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-14-131627.png
<davmor2> didrocks: ^ bug
<didrocks> davmor2: was it unlocking before?
<davmor2> didrocks: yeap but I'll have to dig into when it broke
<didrocks> popey: mind checking on latest promoted image?
<popey> ya
<didrocks> Saviq: any idea if this is on your side? ^
 * Saviq looks
<didrocks> no unlock when clicking on a snap decision
<Saviq> davmor2, popey, it's bug #1233564
<ubot5> bug 1233564 in mir (Ubuntu) "Wrong frame is seen on wake up/resume/unlock." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233564
<ogra_> i wonder if it is just another fallout of the blocked Qt event s
<Saviq> or well, yeah ↑, too
<didrocks> Saviq: seems it was working on latest promoted image though
<didrocks> from what popey is telling
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, before Qt 5.0
<asac> so a regression or not?
<didrocks> or maybe the "ya" was "I'm going to test"
<ogra_> didrocks, that had Qt 5.0
<Saviq> didrocks, asac, yeah, Qt event loop
<didrocks> ogra_: not latest promoted image
<popey> didrocks: works as expected on 250
<didrocks> and 250 is 5.2
<asac> Saviq: didrocks: davmor2: so last prokmoted image had this?
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, indeed, ignore my babbling
<didrocks> ok, so a regression, and not linked to 5.2
<Saviq> we promoted a Qt 5.2 image?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> 3 weeks ago
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah, with the special exception for the events bug
<davmor2> Saviq: you really need to read the phone mailing list more ;)
<didrocks> it's weird they are linking that to the qt event fix
<Saviq> davmor2, was sprinting for 2 weeks :P
<didrocks> so either it's not the real one
<didrocks> either popey is lying :p
<Saviq> davmor2, popey, please file a bug with unity8
<didrocks> but I doubt that the Mir fix is going to fix it then…
<ogra_> didrocks, whats weird about that ... phone behaves strange on wakeup ... can always be related to it replaying the events
<ogra_> since it queues them
<didrocks> ogra_: how would it be working on 250?
<ogra_> no, not on 250 indeed
<ogra_> generally though
<didrocks> yeah, but here, it does, trying to handle that one first :)
<didrocks> Saviq: so, we were nearly going to promote an image, that one is the blocker (if the Qt one is whitelisted)
<ogra_> if anything is weird on wakeup i usually suspect this bug ... i can understand if others do it too
<Saviq> didrocks, the other place where this could get introduced was right edge
<didrocks> Saviq: as it was working with 5.2 already, it seems that we need to dig further
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> davmor2: you are making that test on every dogfooding?
<Saviq> unity8 7.85+14.04.20140401.3-0ubuntu1 was the first to have right edge, can you guys check?
<didrocks> davmor2: popey ^
<davmor2> didrocks: normally yes but I've not done a full dogfooding for a few days with one thing and another
<didrocks> davmor2: urgh, do you know at least what was the last image where you tested that?
<didrocks> right edge is in for a week and half for instance
<asac> davmor2: how can this happen without escalation?
<asac> davmor2: i mean you were surely aware that we are trying with highest pressure to get an image baked
<davmor2> asac: it was testing the fixes that were landing before the silo testers were in place that was causing me not to complete a full dogfooding
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<davmor2> didrocks: so popey made a comment on 287, My last full test was 280 and ToyKeeper did 281 and 283
<asac> davmor2: but you didnt escalate that - or at least delegated to selene to do full dogfood. anyway
<asac> what can we do?
<asac> is it a regression over last promoted image at all?
<popey> didrocks: seems glitchy even on 250
<didrocks> so, it was working on 283?
<popey> sometimes it launches messaging sometimes nothing happens at all
<asac> Saviq: can you repro this problem?
<didrocks> popey: hum… so it can be this Qt bug?
<popey> its certainly not reliable on 250
<didrocks> ok, maybe it's the same with the latest one?
<popey> I'd say this isnt a regression
<popey> i just sent 6 messages to #250 and only raised messaging app once
<asac> that would be kind of good, but lets be honest :)
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so first one
<didrocks> was just being "lucky"
<popey> lemme reboot and do again
<popey> yeah, perhaps
<didrocks> yeah, thanks :)
<asac> also regardless of wheter it is a regression or not, we have to assess if this is a problem for a stable promotion
<asac> and understand what introduced it etc.
<didrocks> asac: agreed, seems Saviq is blaming the Qt bug
<ogra_> probably rightly so :)
<davmor2> didrocks: so it might be that when I tested on 250 I got the working one, but now on 294 it always seems broken
<asac> if we can proof it started to  happen only with qt5.2 then that might be the case
<asac> where is the qt bug fix?
<asac> isnt mir having that ready in a silo?
<asac> so wecould promote and then try that one
<Saviq> didrocks, asac, yeah, everything that happens "after I unlock the phone after some time", is a suspect for the event loop issue
<ogra_> ++
<asac> Saviq: do you have a fix (even if incomplete) that you could use to validate this idea?
<asac> e.g. repro, apply fix, unrepro
<davmor2> Saviq: this is like 2 seconds
<didrocks> Mir is in landing-005, FYI
<Saviq> popey, davmor2, can you try while keeping the display on?
<didrocks> I don't know what's the status of it, just that everything in it built
<popey> ya
<Saviq> i.e. instead of sending the text when screen is off, lock it, press power to wake it up
<Saviq> send sms then
<popey> ok
<popey> that seems more reliable (on #250)
<popey> however it still happens
<popey> that sometimes you tap the notification and nothing happens
<popey> even with the phone locked then unlocked, display on
<davmor2> oh that is nasty I get no blue envelope in incoming now
<bzoltan> didrocks: may i ask a silo for the line 37?
<didrocks> bzoltan: mind pinging the whole team? On something else for now
<popey> yes, i find this very unreliable on 250
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: may i ask a silo for the line 37?
<Mirv> bzoltan: sure
<Saviq> so that's post-5.2, pre-right-edge
<popey> yes
<Saviq> but since screen off or on don't matter, that'd be an issue different than event loop
<davmor2> need to take wife to hospice to see mil back in a bit
<Saviq> but not a regression
<popey> +1
<Saviq> popey, please file a bug, we'll look into it
<popey> in what? unity?
<asac> Saviq: can you do a quick assess? this feels important enough to get done for our arbitrary 14.04 milestone
<asac> Saviq: e.g. impacts a key use case (messaging not working)
<asac> even if its not a regression from last devel promotion, we kind of try to get a beta/stable promotion done here
<Saviq> asac, yes, we will, a bug please :)
<popey> Saviq: in unity?
<Saviq> popey, yeah, u8
<popey> kk
<asac> Saviq: we will get you a bug, start looking anyhow :_)
<asac> davmor2: popey: bug please
<Mirv> bzoltan: landing-009 for your cool new staging branch
<asac> lol
<popey> on the way
<bzoltan> Mirv: super :) thanks
<didrocks> davmor2: where are you with the dogfooding before you leave? can popey finishes it up if needed?
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: btw, based on that, please hold off any publication ^
<didrocks> until we understand/know
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1307489
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307489 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Tapping sms notification doesn't always raise messaging-app" [Undecided,New]
<popey> ogra_: should location work again in #294 or are we waiting for something?
<didrocks> I guess ogra_ told it should
<ogra_> popey, the upstart job should properly fire it up
<popey> osmtouch seems to think not
<popey> Saviq: sorry, bug 1307489
<ubot5> bug 1307489 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Tapping sms notification doesn't always raise messaging-app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307489
<popey> well the location service is running, but osmtouch never gets a lock
<ogra_> didrocks, popey, no idea of the service actually works, i only made sure the upstart job doesnt crash on startup
<popey> right.
<ogra_> but it didnt change in a while
<popey> it used to. i have had a blue blob on my house in that app before
<ogra_> why should it not
<asac> while people are digging; anyone would be brave and try an OTA update from last stable to this one?
<asac> and see if it explodes?
<asac> :)
<popey> hahaha
<popey> no
<ogra_> popey, you are aware that getting a GPS fix can take half an hour, right ?
<popey> ah true
<asac> we wanted to push whatever image we have for 14.04 to the stable channel. i sense someone should see what appens really
 * popey puts phone on the window-sill
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> go gardening
<ogra_> keep the phone in pocket :)
<popey> heh
<asac> yeah
<asac> ogra_: mind giving that a try? :)
<asac> or are you investigating stuff?
<popey> QObject::connect: No such slot core::GeoPositionInfoSource::updateTimeout()
<ogra_> i'm waiting for QA signoff on line 36 of the landing sheet ... but its awful waether here, not really fond of gardening atm :P
<popey> hmm
<ogra_> that doesnt look so good
<ogra_> where do you see it ?
<asac> ogra_: we wont land anything until we know whats the image
<asac> and if we rather need some small fix to land
<ogra_> well, we wait for the Qt even fix too, no ?
<asac> depends
<ogra_> or did you want to do another special exception promotion
<asac> is 36 the event fix?
<asac> or media-hub?
<didrocks> ogra_: read the email
<ogra_> with the risk that this could become the release
<asac> well,
<asac> we can promote if its better than previous devel
<ogra_> asac, 36 is drooping an unsupported package
<ogra_> we need to get that in before release
<asac> however, we want to get a real beta/stable at best
<asac> ogra_: why?
<asac> ogra_: we dont support touch images anyway
<ogra_> (happy to land it later this week, but it needs to land to not keep cgroups-lite supported)
<asac> or rather update them from t+1 soon
<didrocks> ogra_: on the email, it's telling (as we did multiple times in meeting) that QA will assess if we promote or not with the Qt bug
<didrocks> knowing that we already promoted with it
<asac> ogra_: if its only on touch we can put it into universe?
<didrocks> so I guess "risk that this could become the release" is already in
<ogra_> asac, thats nicely said, but i'm sure foundations wouldnt be happy having to keep a package that was supposed to be gone
<ogra_> for the next 5 years
<ogra_> and it would make lxc on the phone totally unpredictable since nothing will use cgroups-lite officially anymore
<ogra_> this landing has been tested for days by many people ... would be a shame to lose that work as well
<asac> well, dont argue
<asac> we will get to it after problem 1 is solved :)
<asac> and look at all the pro and cons
<ogra_> and the hack we currently use was only temporary to make the image testing go on while a fix is worked out ... it is not production stuff
<asac> depends on many variables i guess
<asac> the thing that has potential to uplevel our image the most is the evenloop bug
<asac> but probably also biggest risk
<ogra_> yes
<asac> if that thing looks close, eveyrhting else taht might prevent the promotion of an image with that probably should stand back
<asac> if it doesnt we can look at 2nd prio items
<asac> like this and media-hub etc.
<ogra_> well, its a simple dependency change ... but yeah, i can wait
<boiko> hey, how do I request someone from QA to test landing-004?
<asac> ogra_: can you try upgrading frrom stable to this image?
<asac> i am sure knowning whether its broken is more important than many other things :)
<didrocks> boiko: set QA needs sign off to yes
<boiko> didrocks: already done
<didrocks> boiko: so you should be good, now, you need to wait on QA doing it
<didrocks> boiko: they are supposed to process the queue
<boiko> didrocks: ok, thanks :)
<ogra_> asac, but we already know they expose it both
<didrocks> boiko: yw!
<ogra_> how would such an upgrade prove anything new
<asac> ogra_: sorry. i am talking about installing our image 101
<asac> ogra_: 13.10
<asac> using it and ten and upgrading straight to latest devel-proposed
<asac> to see what happens to stable users if we push that out
<ogra_> i can only do that on my test phone ... with the broken touchscreen ...
<popey> asac: who would do that?
<ogra_> but yeah, no prob installing 13.10 and testing an upgrade
<popey> I mean, it's not something we even have UI for do we?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> stable would only go to next stable
<ogra_> cant switch channels easily
<ogra_> so the "upgrade" wuold essentially end up as a reinstall
<ogra_> since you need to force a revision of 0 for switching the channel
<asac> popey: how or who?
<ogra_> how
<ogra_> asac, he is right
<asac> popey: we plan to push this build to stable, so someone needs to hack around and force the system to go to the other channel
<asac> i guess
<ogra_> we dont really have a way to do this
<asac> thats the trick
<asac>  :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> not even a config file hack?
<asac> who would know?
<ogra_> the only way to switch the channel with system-image is to force the revision to 0 ... which does a complete install
<popey> right, so you're saying we should support oddball hacks that people do to work around the use case we don't have UI for ?
<ogra_> no, he wants to asses what hapens if you upgrade within the stable channel
<popey> ah okay.
<popey> Good luck with that.
<ogra_> but the design wont allow us
<ogra_> thats indeed quite a flaw
<ogra_> we need a test channel for such things
<ogra_> but even that would generate different diffs ...
<ogra_> so it wouldnt give you the exact same thing anyway
<ogra_> asac, the point is though, that an image older than a month will force a full install anyway
<ogra_> or even just 10 days
<ogra_> i forgot what the exact time was we provide diffs for
<asac> ogra_: right, but we have userdata
<asac> that might then make things explode
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> ogra_: can you run 101
<asac> use it
<asac> and then use phabelt-flash i guess
<asac> to upgreade
<ogra_> uuh
<asac> if thats equiv
<ogra_> you are soo behind
<popey> heh
<asac> ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> phablet-flash is dead and buried
<asac> i know
<ogra_> it smells already
<asac> just dont agree that we didnt keep the command line name
<asac> so i stick to it :)
<ogra_> (and i think i have seen a circle of vultures hear imgbot t recently too)
<asac> ogra_: but the point isthe same, use the stable image, change some settings etc. upgrade using our flashing tool
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> WHAT ?
<ogra_> i didnt type that !
<asac> really?
<ogra_> (and i think i have seen a circle of vultures near it recently too)
<ogra_> thats what i typed
<ogra_> something expanded "imgbot" in there
<asac> heh
<ogra_> silly xchat
<asac> heartbleed
<ogra_> lol
<asac> dont worry, everything is owned anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i'll ask the NSA for the logs
<Saviq> didrocks, do you have write access to the silo branches?
<didrocks> Saviq: no, it's all from webops now
<didrocks> why?
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm trying to strip the old lp:unity tags off of lp:unity8 again
<ogra_> asac, your test wont really show issues though ... you would have to really use the device for a while with 13.10 to produce data, logs, db content etc  ... like for a week or so ... and then do that upgrade ...
<Saviq> didrocks, but that's fine, will strip them after this lands and then make sure that no new landing branches have them
<ogra_> usage data of a few munites wont really point out issues
<asac> ogra_: so we should give up?
<ogra_> *minutes
<asac> even trying to catch the most basics
<asac> ?
<asac> i dont buy that
<ogra_> asac, no, but you will only test if the defaults are properly updated
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, better to have that once there is no silo branch around
<asac> you could take a pick
<asac> do one call
<Saviq> didrocks, yup
<asac> send a sms
<didrocks> Saviq: then, cleanswap everything :p
<asac> etc.
<asac> ionstall an app
<ogra_> you wont see issues with data migration of live data
<asac> etc.
<asac> eveyrthing you can think about
<asac> i think first i would like to know if anything works at all
<asac> we can look closer then later
<ogra_> well, still, i cant really interact with my test device ...
<ogra_> but i can try a plain install and upgrade
<didrocks> Saviq: FYI, bumping the priority of the notification issue, would be nice to know the cause before getting further though
<ogra_> to see if data migradion of the defaults works
<didrocks> Saviq: so that we can have a clear view of what this is about
<Saviq> didrocks, we're looking into it
<didrocks> thanks!
 * ogra_ starts a clean 13.10 install
<didrocks> asac: ok, I did promoted -> devel and don't stop any issue on a basic interaction
<didrocks> however, it's shocking to see how 250 was faster than latest devel
<didrocks> popey mentionned the same
<asac> didrocks: wait
<asac> didrocks: i was interested in stable -> devel
<asac> e.g. our 13.10 image
<popey> didrocks:  you noticed too?
<didrocks> asac: yeah, and that's what ogra_ is doing
<asac> using that to generate settings data
<asac> ah cool
<asac> sorry, got dragged into something else on server side too
<didrocks> I'm doing promoted -> devel in between
<didrocks> to ensure we don't have surprises here as well
<didrocks> (40+ images in between)
<didrocks> popey: yeah
<didrocks> popey: you don't notice before your reflash to promoted…
<didrocks> but then, it's night and day
<popey> right
<ogra_> asac, well, i cant really do anything but wipe, install upgrade and see if all services start ... my test device doesnt have a touchscreen
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^
<asac> thats only minimal assuring indeed
<pmcgowan> popey, didrocks can you describe more about what is slower? which interactions
<popey> pmcgowan: i can probably do a side by side comparison if I get some time in a bit
<pmcgowan> popey, is it the dash mainly?
<didrocks> pmcgowan: yeah, dash mainly
<didrocks> harder to tell in apps
<pmcgowan> ok, I "think" the guys are working on tuning, Saviq might know better
<ogra_> webapps are tons faster  between devel and proposed
<popey> +1
<ogra_> that compensates for the slow dash :P
<popey> and actually usable
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> popey,i have 15 new click packages here
<ogra_> just to lazy to make up descriptions for all of them in the store yet :)
<popey> hah
<davmor2> didrocks: got no where really that was like test 5-6
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, do you have any ETA when your deep dogfooding will be over?
<davmor2> also I think I know how to trigger no indicator at all
<ogra_> (and 12 updated clicks too for the new webapps framework)
<didrocks> davmor2: not interesting in exploratory testing, just regressions or not :)
<davmor2> didrocks: certainly before the meeting however jfunk is late back today
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> so no decision promotion before the meeting?
<davmor2> didrocks: might be not sure how long jfunk will be
<didrocks> asac: I don't know how that will work, I'm afraid about stopping the line for everyday due to: 1. no dogfooding test results, 2. no jfunk around to take the decision on the Qt bug
<didrocks> asac: as we clearly have no ETA for 2
<didrocks> (not sure again why this decision had to be delayed on getting a promotable image. I argued on that for days…)
<popey> ogra_: pro-tip, put the site name into google, it often comes back with a one line description of the site, that's what I used mostly ☻
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, inside the packages i use a stereotypic "Webapp for foobar.de"
<popey> ogra_: if you add detail to that description, when you upload to the store, it pulls that out, so you dont need to re-type it
<didrocks> Mirv: do you have the bug handy about the clock flaky test?
<t1mp> when arm64 packages are built for landing, is that done on actual arm64 hardware or some virtual machine?
<t1mp> we have failures in building only on arm64 https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172791061/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-arm64.ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46%2B14.04.20140414-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz and I don't know how to reproduce it locally
<didrocks> kgunn: hey, do you have any ETA for Mir being released?
<ogra_> t1mp, ask infinity or cjwatson
<kgunn> didrocks: for 0.1.8 i hope today...
<didrocks> kgunn: ah, that would be excellent!
<kgunn> didrocks: suffering too many things at one :P
<didrocks> kgunn: anything I should worry on?
<kgunn> didrocks: but i just need to re-test with the update...no worries, it should be good
<didrocks> kgunn: remember that this is one of our last shot
<cjwatson> t1mp: actual hardware
<kgunn> didrocks: just a heads up, i do need a silo for the potential-fix for Qt5.2
<t1mp> cjwatson: which devices are those?
<didrocks> kgunn: hum, isn't that in the Mir landing?
<t1mp> cjwatson: so I guess there is no way to reproduce it on an intel laptop?
<cjwatson> t1mp: <redacted for commercial reasons>
<kgunn> didrocks: nope...mir 0.1.8 is primarily a bug fix for the "unity8 crash on exit" that screws with ap testing
<didrocks> kgunn: ok, so we can have the Qt 5.2 fixes without any Mir release? Like only an unity-mir fix?
<didrocks> kgunn: I would prefer that one in priority then
<cjwatson> t1mp: I think dannf should be able to give you an account on a test system
<kgunn> didrocks: it just came in as available to test...we need to run it through some paces first
<cjwatson> t1mp: there's an emulator available but it's stultifyingly slow
<t1mp> zsombi_: ^ for the arm64 bug
<didrocks> kgunn: and it's only unity-mir?
<zsombi_> ok...
<kgunn> didrocks: line 38 in the sheet
<asac> Saviq: kgunn: the messaging issue ... can we relate that to the event bug?
<kgunn> didrocks: ...and hang on...i think i need one more mp
<kgunn> but if you'd like to secure a silo i'd be grateful
<didrocks> kgunn: if you rebuild mir-devel on itself, you have an ABI breakage, so you need unity-mir rebuild, right?
<kgunn> didrocks: yes...hence one more mp
<didrocks> kgunn: I'm puzzled why you don't get that in the other silo as you are using -devel anyway
<kgunn> didrocks: b/c that's split greeter...not kosher :)
<didrocks> ah
<kgunn> we need to keep it seperate
<didrocks> so line 14 is with the split greeter
<kgunn> didrocks: all is under control :)
<didrocks> but you are going to land line 38 first without it
<bfiller> elopio: can you or someone else from QA please test line 23 in sheet? It has fix for conference calling
<davmor2> popey: add an account to settings→ account either twitter or FB and what happens to the app afterwards
<cjwatson> zsombi_,t1mp: if it saves time, I already have such an account - tell me what I need to branch and I can test it
<didrocks> kgunn: I thought line 9 was the split greeter?
<didrocks> that's what written in the spreadsheet
<Chipaca> didrocks: testing done. Now how do I hand it off to QA?
<kgunn> didrocks: what's you're exact question ?
<didrocks> kgunn: I'm not understanding what you are trying to do with that other silo
<sil2100> Chipaca: usually QA will pick it up themselves, but we can ping om26er if he's free right now
<didrocks> I thought that the Qt fix was in Mir 0.1.8
<didrocks> that's what you told me last week
<didrocks> and you couldn't cherry-pick it
<Chipaca> sil2100: ta
<didrocks> now, I see another request
<sil2100> om26er: ping?
<Chipaca> om26er: ping, if you're free :)
<davmor2> popey: also I seem to be hitting your FB account login issue,  I'm wondering if you can only hit the this is a good client from one address so many times before it blocks maybe
<didrocks> which has some -devel to -devel MP
<popey> davmor2: its not blocked, its fine
<didrocks> so mir 0.1.8 + other stuff I guess
<kgunn> bingo
<popey> davmor2: its just a notification popup thing that says "okay, you can post from this device" but the renderer doesnt like the html it seems
<kgunn> didrocks: remember, devs are in control of their own poo-poo now, right...trust me, its under control...
<kgunn> :)
<om26er> Chipaca, hey I can test that later, right now I am testing music-hub and later something for ogra_
<kgunn> you're welcome to question...but i'm having trouble ignoring irc pings to get it tested :)
<Chipaca> om26er: ta
<didrocks> kgunn: I'm happy to not ask you the same level of transparence that you (as upstreams) are asking to me
<didrocks> but you have to welcome that it sounds fishy to say the least :p
<didrocks> just tell me
<didrocks> you are going to land that line
<didrocks> then
<didrocks> without the other one?
<kgunn> didrocks: ok, from the top...we have 1 silo with mir0.1.8 fix for "unity8 crash on exit" screws with AP...nothing to do with Qt
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> agreed
<kgunn> we have another silo not landing/just test for split greeter
<mhr3> sil2100, can i get silo for line #8?
<didrocks> right
<bfiller> om26er: I have one as well that needs testing :) anyone else from QA who can help here?
<sil2100> mhr3: looking, hoh, something old it seems?
<mhr3> yea, very old
<kgunn> i just added another silo for test of mir-devel which contains the Qt 5.2 render loop/blocking problem...again, just test not for landing
<kgunn> (see the comment block)
<kgunn> didrocks: does that all make sense now ?
<didrocks> kgunn: ok, so you are going to land the 1st one only in the end?
<sil2100> mhr3: so, tell me, in case of a revert, if we for instance revert unity-scope-mediascanner - will the new music-app work fine then still?
<t1mp> cjwatson: ok, thanks. we're still trying to understand what can cause the failure.
<kgunn> didrocks: first one lands first....just a matter of testing (line 14/silo5)
<kgunn> didrocks: and that silo is unrelated with the Qt5.2 bug of blocking
<didrocks> kgunn: ack, I need the unity-mir MP in to assign it
<didrocks> kgunn: I don't think we should land line 14/silo5 without the Qt fix though
<didrocks> kgunn: we just have one shot for landing
<didrocks> and we told for multiple days that the next Mir is going to fix the Qt issue
<didrocks> asac: wdyt? ^
<sil2100> mhr3: hmm?
<mhr3> sil2100, yea, new music-app is already in the image
<mhr3> for a few days actually
<asac> kgunn: why would you land something unrelated to our main issues?
<asac> kgunn: is it worth it?
<asac> whats in there?
<didrocks> description says:
<didrocks> Mir v0.1.8 + cherry pick bug FIX (for critical but non-block bug) for https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1256360
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256360 in mir (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures() from mir::scene::GLPixelBuffer::~GLPixelBuffer() from mir::scene::ThreadedSnapshotStrategy::~ThreadedSnapshotStrategy()" [Critical,In progress]
<asac> that sounds like a cherry pick for our event bug?
<didrocks> not sure what's in 0.1.8, I assumed there were the Qt bug from multiple days
<didrocks> as told in the landing email as well
<didrocks> but seems not
<asac> dont we have 0.1.8 already>?
<didrocks>  mir | 0.1.7+14.04.20140318-0ubuntu1  | trusty | source
<didrocks> asac: ^
<asac> does it reak abi/api?
<asac> can it be backed out?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> it breaks
<asac> ok so not
<asac> ok, lets focus on promotion of this one
<didrocks> I thought we were…
<asac> after that happened let scollect all the stakeholders that have stuff they want to land and ensure that they all discuss amongst each other what to do
<sil2100> mhr3: awesome, assigning then
<sil2100> Just remember that publishing might take soem time due to many reasons right now
<didrocks> cyphermox: Mirv: sil2100: remember: no publication until we know if we can promote or not. And especially, nothing risky
<Saviq> asac, not likely - see bug, turning the screen of or not doesn't matter for the behaviour
<asac> Saviq: ack
<sil2100> didrocks: right! I remember that ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: Mirv: sil2100: going for a run, will be back for the meeting
<zsombi_> cjwatson: would you mind to take lp:~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dynamic-tabs-test-failure
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, have fun!
<cjwatson> zsombi_: looking
<zsombi_> cjwatson we had a failure on some tabs tests in tst_tabs.qml
<davmor2> popey: can you login to the gmail webapp?
<popey> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> popey: yes I can now I think I had too many apps open maybe I'll dig into that more after
<sergiusens> sil2100: Mirv hello! Can I get a slot for l39?
<sil2100> sergiusens: let me take a look
<sergiusens> ty
<sil2100> sergiusens: assigning!
<psivaa> sil2100: didrocks: the dialer app failure is reproducible with and w-o apport. have run many times.
<cjwatson> zsombi_: reproduced on am1.  let me know what you'd like me to try
<zsombi_> cjwatson: any logs?
<sil2100> psivaa: ok, so that's not it then, hmmm
<cjwatson> zsombi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7250160/
<zsombi_> cjwatson: excellent! why arm behaves differently there?
<cjwatson> zsombi_: I have no idea
<cjwatson> zsombi_: These things usually become clear after debugging rather than before :)
<zsombi_> cjwatson: it's not that easy... you cannot really debug it :
<cjwatson> (also, this is arm64, not arm, I suggest distinguishing them)
<cjwatson> zsombi_: surely somebody can, it seems unlikely that we're shipping critical software that nobody can debug :)
<zsombi_> cjwatson it only happens on arm64
<cjwatson> zsombi_: hm, this doesn't seem to be quite the same failure as on the buildd
<cjwatson> The buildd says "FAIL!  : components::TabsAPI::test_z_insertTab() Uncaught exception: Cannot read property '__protected' of null" which suggests a null dereference somewhere
<cjwatson> is there a way to run this one test given a build tree?
 * cjwatson finds it
<Saviq> popey, didrocks, davmor2, asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1307489/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307489 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Already-running apps are not raised if triggered with url-dispatcher or upstart-app-launch" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> and the previous comment
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1307489/comments/2
<zsombi_> cjwatson: it is the same, I've added a null-check in the script and also set a warning print in case the element was null. The problem is that it cannot be null!
<cjwatson> ah ok
<zsombi_> cjwatson: as the tab instance was already added to the model, and the only thing doen is reindexing. and the item at the given index seems to be null, which cannot ever be
<zsombi_> cjwatson: on the other hand, now we have a clear failure there!
<om26er_> ogra_, ping, regarding line 36 aka silo 14 seems there is no lander name there? and no one tested it
<cjwatson> zsombi_: It seems weird that this is emitting warnings about tabs added by other test functions; doesn't this point to a test isolation problem?
<om26er_> sorry discard the "and no one tested it" part
<ogra_> om26er_, i, tested it (after popey tested it for a night and stgraber tested it before)
<om26er_> ogra_, it does not have the agreed orange color, probably something is missing, I am not sure
<seb128> popey, hey, just as fyi, the system settings update from today should have working click updates, if you want to test that again in the next image (or just update the deb manually on your device)
<popey> seb128: awesome, will do.
<seb128> popey, thanks
<ogra_> om26er_, well, then thats my fault, i need to find what switcheds to flick for you to get it orange ... one sec
<om26er_> maybe the name of the lander
<ogra_> om26er_, yeah, not sure who deleted it, there was definitely my name in originally
<ogra_> om26er_, set it again ... did anything change for you ?
<om26er_> ogra_, I think it will take a few more minutes, when the auto-didrocks runs
<ogra_> ah
<om26er_> well I guess I can just go ahead, will save time for both of us ;)
 * ogra_ offers some chateaulafite to the auto-didrocks
<om26er_> ogra_, so mako or flow or does it not matter ?
<ogra_> mako would be preferred
<ogra_> sil2100, did i do something wrong ? line 36 doesnt seem to want to turn orange
<sil2100> ogra_: let me see
<ogra_> oh, i might indeed not have clicked "build" since that was a direct PPA upload
<Mirv> didrocks: the clock AP bug #1307458
<ubot5> bug 1307458 in Ubuntu Clock App "A flaky clock-app autopilot test test_add_recurring_type_alarm_must_add_to_alarm_list(weekday)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307458
<ogra_> status still says "ready to build"
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: you're right - you need to press build with 'watch_only'
<ogra_> is it worth still doing that after the package has build ?
<sil2100> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> done then
<sil2100> ogra_: it will just check, see the package being built and finish
<ogra_> ok
<zsombi_> cjwatson: the warning you see there is from the same test. it comes several times as the tabs are added as children to the holder Tabs component, and each child change is redoing the indexes few times...
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks!
<didrocks> davmor2: so, where are you with the dogfooding?
<cjwatson> zsombi_: But e.g. it complains about "Invalid Tab at index 5 Inserted External tab", and the tab by that name is added by an entirely different test (test_z_insertExternalTab rather than test_z_insertTab).  Shouldn't those two different test functions be isolated?
<davmor2> didrocks: just finished got delyed due to meeting gonna catch up with jfunk now before the meeting
<didrocks> davmor2: no new blockers found?
<sil2100> ogra_: hah! You made a typo in the sources list in the landing ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: lxc-android-conifg
<sil2100> I'll fix that, reconfigure and press the build watch-only button
<davmor2> didrocks: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1mWLpKK18mPU1Z1qJ-rgpSDQ_AbvT6DWVChu42urj6vY/edit#gid=0 looks good to me :)  couple of new bugs but only minor mostly cosmetic
<zsombi_> cjwatson: that's what I'm talking about! :) the Tab i sthere, but fo rsome reason it reports that it isn't!
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, I fetch and looked through it
<ogra_> sil2100, bah, sigh
<ogra_> fixed
<zsombi_> cjwatson: we can isolate those only by doing each test with a separate test document
<davmor2> didrocks: the blockers are basically the blocker as it stands :)
<ogra_> sil2100, can we just consider red another form of very dark orange ?
<ogra_> :P
<zsombi_> cjwatson: the tests are executed on the same component
<didrocks> davmor2: it can have an s, it's there for a long time :p
<sil2100> ogra_: can you make sure sergiusens and the MMS guys are aware of rebuilding lxc-android-config ? :)
<ogra_> sil2100, that landing got cancelled on friday
<zsombi_> cjwatson: what I'm affraid of is that there is a move before the reindex() is called, and that doesn't complete while the reindexing is done...
<ogra_> unless sergiusens tries a separate landing now that i'm not aware of
<sil2100> ogra_: like, completely cancelled? As the silo is still assigned for them...
<ogra_> well parts were split out (like the download manager)
<ogra_> better talk to sergio if it is still needed
<sil2100> sergiusens: hello! Do you still need the MMS silo 013?
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> orange !
<sil2100> o/
<cjwatson> zsombi_: I would be happy to try inserting instrumentation to see if that's the case, if you give me some suggestions
<didrocks> popey: do you think the clock apps guys will be able to look at the flaky clock AP test?
<zsombi_> cjwatson: I'll add more logs, will ping you when I'm ready!
<om26er_> Chipaca, hey! trying to understand, do we only have 1 test case for push server ?
<cjwatson> zsombi_: OK.  If you need to move on urgently then of course it would be possible to XFAIL this on just that one architecture; but IME this sort of thing often acts as a canary for code that fails less reproducibly elsewhere so it's worth at least the effort to understand it
<zsombi_> cjwatson: I feel we have again a small timing problem. The move aint seems to complete while we do the reindexing, that's the problem.
<Chipaca> om26er_: you mean for push client?
<om26er_> Chipaca, sorry, yes its the client
<cjwatson> zsombi_: maybe inserting artificial delays would widen the window and make it more reproducible elsewhere
<Chipaca> om26er_: for now yes; we're fleshing that out
<Chipaca> om26er_: i can show you the spreadhseet with what we're looking at adding
<om26er_> Chipaca, so right now only the updates notification are using push ?
<om26er_> trying to figure out the impact here
<Chipaca> om26er_: yes, only update notifications
<Chipaca> om26er_: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1yq212uXJYT_Xm-s7RZYoKfMU7CSGZ9C87SPIS4NGNwk/edit#gid=0 fwiw
<Chipaca> om26er_: (am working with rhuddie on getting those into the right format and etc)
<om26er_> Chipaca, cool, that's great
<zsombi_> cjwatson: the problem is that introducing delay may be a bit of overkill...
<zsombi_> cjwatson: I've updated the branch, pls pull
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<cjwatson> zsombi_: I obviously don't mean in production, just for testing
<cjwatson> zsombi_: no changes, did you push?
<zsombi_> cjwatson: ah, sorry :) now it's in
<ogra_> damned
<ogra_> didrocks, asac, so ggogle kicked me out from the HO telling me "too many people"
<cjwatson> zsombi_: that makes it pass ..
<zsombi_> cjwatson: aha :D I felt it...
<cjwatson> zsombi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7250464/
<zsombi_> t1mp: we have again timing problems :/
<zsombi_> t1mp: ^^
<om26er> ogra_, the lxc-config change seems to work fine, rebooted alot, though not sure what else do to try to to break it.
<om26er> ogra_, is there a MR ?
<ogra_> om26er, thats enough, the change is in the upstart job of the android container, as long as it still comes up on boot we're good
<ogra_> no, there is no MR
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172071020/cgmanager.debdiff
<ogra_> there is a debdiff (different changelog entry since it was against a different variant of that package)
<ogra_> om26er, as long as it still boots all is fine (it didnt the last time we applied the exact same change)
<zsombi_> cjwatson: ok, so the model element move completion is the problem here...
<om26er> ogra_, great, gave a QA +1 :)
<zsombi_> cjwatson: I'll get back to it tomorrow... I'll need someone to help me out with arm64, can anybody else help me out tomorrow starting 8 AM UTC+3?
 * ogra_ hugs om26er 
<didrocks> ogra_: how much did you pay? :p
 * om26er hugs ogra_ back
<ogra_> didrocks, just a hug (and a drik of omars choice in malta)
<didrocks> ;)
<cjwatson> zsombi_: One of the release team in London should be able to help by then (try #ubuntu-release).  I'll be on a train, but I expect I'll be around from a couple of hours after that
<t1mp> zsombi_: what do we do about it?
<t1mp> zsombi_: how come? the Tab existed before its parent was changed, so only a pointer needs to be updated?
<zsombi_> t1mp: dunno... try to add some timeout after the move(tab.__protected.index, tabIndex, 1) and try it again... I'll fade out now, I have no better idea right now
<zsombi_> t1mp: not really... the move() places the Tab to a different index, and that means the move will happen few times
<t1mp> huh? phablet-click-test-setup is failing for me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7250563/
<t1mp> the files to download are not found
<cjwatson> That looks like some strange unofficial PPA
<cjwatson> Quite why it's going for the primary archive I'm not sure, probably just because pull-lp-source isn't smart enough
<ogra_> didrocks, so if i understood that correct, i'll land lxc-android-config now (after promoting) and immediately kick an image, right ?
<didrocks> ogra_: yep!
<ogra_> great
<didrocks> thanks ogra_ :)
<davmor2> kgunn: just checking you got my message from the hangout that the dialer app is the same
<ogra_> do we have enough image bui8ld people around for the other landings that are queued ?
<ogra_> so that we dont start getting stuff piled up in the archive
<robru> bfiller_afk, in line 40, one of those URLs is a branch, not an MP. please fix and then I can assign it
<asac> ogra_: promtoed?
 * asac wonders if the trainbot would announce that
<robru> kgunn, line 38 got silo 3, please build
<Chipaca> om26er: ping
<om26er> Chipaca, pong
<kgunn> robru: thanks...i
<kgunn> am waiting on 1 mp...
<robru> kgunn, you're welcome
<om26er> Chipaca, I am testing the client, I downgraded to a previous image just now so that it could show me updates notification
<ogra_> asac, not automatically ...
<Chipaca> om26er: hi there. I don't know if you're looking at push, or needing anything from me?
<robru> kgunn, ok no worries, I can reconfigure if needed
<ogra_> (promotion scripts are running)
<Chipaca> om26er: um... oh dear. No, it doesn't work that way.
<robru> ToyKeeper, need QA ack on silos 4, 11, and 12. no rush ;-) thanks
<om26er> Chipaca, well If I am already on the latest image how will it tell there is an update ?
<Chipaca> om26er: well, somebody tells the server there's something newer :)
<Chipaca> om26er: downgrading won't put a message on the server to let you know about anything :)
<robru> ogra_, you ready for me to publish silo 14?
<ogra_> robru, sure
<robru> ogra_, done ;-)
<om26er> Chipaca, how do I do that then ?
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, what about generic_x86 ... should i promote that along ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: please
<ogra_> (we didnt have it in 250)
<ogra_> k
<rsalveti> ogra_: so we can have at least one promoted image
<Chipaca> om26er: if you're running the client, you can point it at your own server and send yourself a message, or ask us to do so
<rsalveti> useful for testing
<om26er> Chipaca, can you please send me a message then ?
<om26er> I would need to login to UbuntuOne ?
<Chipaca> om26er: you don't need to log in to ubuntu one, no
<ogra_> rsalveti, argh ...
<Chipaca> om26er: the guy with access to send messages is either afk or eod. Argh!
<ogra_> generic is completely out of sync wrt versioning
<rsalveti> ogra_: generic_x86?
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah
<rsalveti> ogra_: it's fine, current image is still broken anyway
<ogra_> stgraber, ^^^
<rsalveti> we need to get a working one first and then ask stgraber to sync the ids
<ogra_> can you bring that in sync ?
<stgraber> oh yeah, never got around to doing that...
<stgraber> will do it now
<om26er> Chipaca, should we wait for tomorrow ? or do you want that in today ?
<Chipaca> om26er: let's wait for tomorrow, then
<om26er> Chipaca, ok :)
<Chipaca> om26er: what time can i find you around?
<imgbot> didrocks, asac: ogra told me to tell you guys that image 294 got successfully promoted
<ogra_> :P
<didrocks> ogra_: ahah! ;)
<ogra_> semi automatic :P
<didrocks> for how long that feature was there? :p
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> ogra_: \o/
<om26er> Chipaca, 09:00 UTC till +12hours
<rsalveti> \o/
<Chipaca> om26er: perfect, thanks!
<didrocks> Chipaca: om26er: think about running unity8 AP tests as part of push client dogfooding
<didrocks> Chipaca: om26er: if it's not in the testing plan (for the notification issue we saw)
<Chipaca> didrocks: i'll be adding that, yes
<didrocks> thanks!
<Chipaca> didrocks: with a script that tries to trigger it :)
<didrocks> I like the "tries" ;)
 * Chipaca used examples from unity-notifications to trigger
<Chipaca> :)
<om26er> how does push affect unity8 ?
<asac> ogra_: nice one!
<asac> :)
<Chipaca> also, I'll be adding a way to inject stuff
<stgraber> ogra_, rsalveti: done
<Chipaca> so we don't get stuck like this again
<asac> ogra_: rickspencer also might want a priv /msg :)
<asac> about promotions
<om26er> considering autopilot tests are pretty isolated in themselves
<ogra_> stgraber, thanks !
<Chipaca> om26er: by not filtering notifications by id
<rsalveti> stgraber: thanks!
<Chipaca> om26er: <brown paper bag/>
<ogra_> asac, hah, i have to figure out how to do that with the bot :)
<didrocks> asac: apparently, he already knows
<didrocks> from g+ :p
<bregma> huzzah, landing-008 has passed its tests and needs someone to hit publish....
<robru> ogra_, so lxc-android-config is in UNAPPROVED. Does it ship on desktop? I thought it was part of the phone FFe
<om26er> bfiller_afk, I'll be testing the dialer-app silo after a call I have to attend.
<ogra_> robru, it should be auto accepted after a moment
<robru> ok
<cjwatson> it was auto-accepted
<cjwatson> 18:01 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc-android-config [sync] (trusty-proposed) [0.161]
<ogra_> ah, cool
 * ogra_ didnt watch it 
 * didrocks sees for long on the CI Train spreadsheet last devel image == last promoted image
<robru> didrocks, yay!
<Chipaca> om26er: actually, if you're still there, the guy just came back :)
<Chipaca> om26er: (otherwise, tomorrow, no worries)
<didrocks> robru: good luck for today! hopes everything will continue to work as for us today!
<ogra_> didrocks, well, i could still find the promotion command for 250 in the bash history of the cdimage user
<ogra_> once we exceeed that i'll start getting worries about our promotion speed :)
<ogra_> *worried
<didrocks> ogra_: heh :)
<didrocks> ogra_: did you edit the HISTSIZE?
<ogra_> lol, no
<didrocks> ok, so all good! :)
<om26er> Chipaca, I am here though I am in a call, but if he sends a notification i'll note ;)
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> (tbh, I did on my desktop and really… it was a good decision :p)
<Chipaca> om26er: note the screen needs to be on and unlocked for you to see it, for now
<ogra_> my gnome-terminals have 10000 lines backlog ... usually enough
<ogra_> (until the terminal crashes indeed)
<didrocks> heh
<om26er> Chipaca, its unlocked
 * Chipaca crosses his appendages
<Chipaca> om26er: you should've received it by now :-/
<om26er> Chipaca, no, didn't see, I have had my eyes on the screen
<Chipaca> om26er: ok, we need to figure out why not. Whenever you can.
<om26er> Chipaca, sure, I will ping
<om26er> after the call
<Chipaca> sure
<kgunn> robru: line14/silo5 ready to land... it needs qa sign off (note: this isn't addressing bug 1292306, but does address bug 1256360)
<ubot5> bug 1292306 in unity-mir "Qt render gets blocked on EGLSwapBuffers [fka Upon upgrading to Qt5.2 the music app no longer plays the next song if the screen is off]" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292306
<ubot5> bug 1256360 in mir (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures() from mir::scene::GLPixelBuffer::~GLPixelBuffer() from mir::scene::ThreadedSnapshotStrategy::~ThreadedSnapshotStrategy()" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256360
<robru> ToyKeeper, need QA signoff ^
<robru> ogra_, your next lxc landing is in silo 6
<ogra_> cool, thanks !
<robru> you're welcome!
<asac> hmm. ... we didnt even talk about https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256360 in the meeting, right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256360 in mir (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures() from mir::scene::GLPixelBuffer::~GLPixelBuffer() from mir::scene::ThreadedSnapshotStrategy::~ThreadedSnapshotStrategy()" [Critical,In progress]
<asac> where is that prioritiy wise compared to the other 3 that needed QA sign off?
<asac> i guess lets add this to the list of jfunk to prioritize on his own?
<ogra_> asac, well, it produces a .crash file on shutdown of unity8 as i understand ... thats never good ... because apport will kick in to process that file on boot
<asac> ogra_: maybe, but why wasn't this brought up?
<ogra_> sureöy worth to try to get it fixed
<ogra_> no idea
<asac> we have multiple things we felt are important :) ... your landing (ready), then 3 that waited for QA; we should ensure that others that wanted to get QA attention are happy with this getting fast pathed
<asac> so we have 23, 29, 35 as candidates for QA cycles
<asac> now we also have 14 i guess?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 295 building (started: 20140414 17:50) ===
<ogra_> lxc-android-config ^^^
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> ARGH
<ogra_> the image build failed !!!
<robru> noooooooooooo
<robru> revert everything!
<ogra_> didrocks, asac ^^^
<asac> woot?
<ogra_> asac, bah, seems xnox changed the seeds
<ogra_> and uploaded a meta change
<robru> curses!!
<ogra_> (ubuntu-touch is uninstallable atm ... til meta is built i guess)
<asac> slangasek: ^^
<slangasek> asac: can someone provide a one-line summary of what actually broke?
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<asac> slangasek: ogra will deal with it; you can get info from him; or he can say we shouldnt care
<ogra_> slangasek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7250907/
<ogra_> slangasek, i hit build while the seeds were changed and meta wasnt in the archive yet since i didnt expect any direct uploads for touch
<ogra_> (at least not without approval)
<ogra_> i assume all will be fine once -meta was built
<rsalveti> yeah, I think the problem is just xnox not giving a heads up that he changed the seeds
<om26er> bfiller, hey! so it seems ToyKeeper is going to be checking the dialer-app silo later in the day
<slangasek> ogra_: ok; so this was just a race, colliding with a normal core-dev upload of something that touches the touch image but doesn't go through landings?
<rsalveti> and he's also not in this channel
<om26er> Chipaca, Hi! I am here, can we do the testing now ?
<slangasek> ETOOMANYCHANNELS
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, i seemingly mistook his upload
<bfiller> om26er: ok thanks
<om26er> Chipaca, well I just saw that message for update manager
<slangasek> the ubuntu-meta package is not normally siloed, and the change was not related to the touch images
<ogra_> slangasek, right, i was wrong about that
<Chipaca> om26er: wow, that took a while
<rsalveti> oh, then what is the issue? :-)
<ogra_> seems to be some dependency change from a seeded package, not the seed itself
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7250937/
<Chipaca> om26er: were you disconnected from the network or something?
<ogra_> thats the issue
<ogra_> system-settings perhaps ?
 * ogra_ checks what was uploaded
<om26er> Chipaca, no, the wifi has been connected all the time and internet was working fine
<rsalveti> ogra_: dist-upgrade worked fine here
<om26er> Chipaca, try a second notification maybe ?
<asac> something trapped in proposed?
<Chipaca> om26er: didn't you touch that one?
<Chipaca> om26er: i can't send them myself :)
<ToyKeeper> boiko: Silo 004 is schedule for testing later today, as soon as I can borrow a third phone to test the multiple-call features.
<slangasek> ogra_: right; so given that we're building exclusively in trusty, not in trusty-proposed, this certainly should not have happened...
<boiko> ToyKeeper: nice! thanks!
<ogra_> slangasek, we build with -updated enabled though
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, after dist-upgrade (got latest lxc-android-config), the device can't boot anymore
<slangasek> ogra_: is there any indication in the britney output of the cause?
<ogra_> *updates
<om26er> Chipaca, yeah, sorry I didn't get the time to tap on it
<ogra_> is there anything in it already ?
<rsalveti> and I don't have adb =\
<slangasek> ogra_: updates a) should be empty right now, b) is also meant to be inconsistent
<ogra_> rsalveti, 0.160 needs the corresponding initrd
<rsalveti> ogra_: oh, ok
<Chipaca> om26er: no worries. But now I'm afraid the guy that can send them by hand is eod
<rsalveti> let me rebuild the image
<ogra_> slangasek, well, we had planned to use it for touch specific stuff ... pre-SRUing things if needed
<ogra_> that was actually worked out with cjwatson
<ogra_> but if there is not anything in -updates we dont need to care
<rsalveti> ogra_: should we then respin android?
<ogra_> rsalveti, that was in your last respin
<rsalveti> ogra_: ok, let me wait the build to finish to give it a try, as I though I had the latest here
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, you are not using a proper image, right ?
<ogra_> rsalveti, you might need to manually purge cgroups-lite
<rsalveti> a custom one based on latest
<ogra_> (or cgroup-lite)
<ogra_> (i can never remember isf there is an s)
<slangasek> ogra_: yes, it's fine to /put/ stuff in -updates, I'm saying I believe it's /currently/ empty and I don't believe -updates is a likely source of the current problem
<ogra_> no, it isnt
 * ogra_ doesnt get why it complains about "held" packages though 
<ogra_> during an image build ...
<slangasek> because that's a generic apt message
<ogra_> i wish it was more verbose though :(
<robru> ToyKeeper, hi, sorry for the amount of silos awaiting you today, let me know if you need any help with anything.
<asac> ToyKeeper: check with jfunk... he is the man having the priorities and what to do
<ToyKeeper> robru: FWIW, I normally start about this time of day...  didn't see your earlier messages until just now.
<asac> ToyKeeper: there is no need to rush things; one by one, in right order; jfunk manages that order
<slangasek> ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/trusty_probs.html points to a problem with ubuntu-sso-client, which /happens/ to also be the package referenced in the ubuntu-meta upload; don't know yet why this is uninstallable, looking
<ogra_> slangasek, ah, thanks a lot, yeah, that looks like it
<slangasek> ogra_: when you see any sort of installability error in an image build, please check that page first
<ogra_> will do
<bfiller> robru: can we get a silo for line 40 please?
<robru> ToyKeeper, ahhh, i wasn't aware of your starting time, thanks for the heads up
<robru> bfiller, just need you to fix that one URL which is a branch (needs to be a merge)
<ogra_> asac, so no images until thats fixed i guess ...
<bfiller> checking
<robru> bfiller, it's the second one listed
<slangasek> ogra_, asac: ok, so what happened was ubuntuone-client-data needed promoted to main, it was accidentally double-promoted which causes launchpad to lose its mind and delete instead of promoting (longstanding LP bug, you may be familiar with it).  The package has been recovered, so an image build triggered now should succeed
<ogra_> lets try one then :)
<ogra_> great how iso.qa.ubuntu.com doesnt catch that the build failed
<ogra_> i wonder if it will say (re-building) til we have a new image
<bfiller> robru: one sec, got another one
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, even with latest initrd, still doesn't boot :-(
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> did it install cgmanager ?
<rsalveti> just did a dist-upgrade, with then installed latest lxc-android-config
<asac> slangasek: rock on. thanks
<ogra_> well, that should have pulled it in
<asac> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> asac, build running
<asac> kk
<asac> ogra_: u think all is fine?
<ogra_> (bot should announce soon (i hope))
<asac> ogra_: thats for your silo shot, right?
<ogra_> asac, we'll see
<ogra_> yep
<rsalveti> ogra_: will wait next image to see if it'll boot or not :-)
<bfiller> robru: all set now
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, if you only got lxc-android-config you should check that one :)
<rsalveti> will flash latest and do another dist-upgrade to confirm
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, dist-upgrade on a system-image ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup
<ogra_> that wont work indeed
<rsalveti> as that was what caused it
<rsalveti> ogra_: why?
<ogra_> lxc-abdroid-config cant unpack
<ogra_> as usual
<rsalveti> I did an umount of the udev rule
<rsalveti> which allowed me to install it successfully
<ogra_> hmm
<robru> bfiller, thanks
<rsalveti> flashing 294 and will give it another try
<ogra_> rsalveti, it might leave the overrides for cgmanager and cgproxy in place
<ogra_> they are conffiles, might not be removed on upgrade
<robru> bfiller, ok you got silo 14
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<robru> you're welcome
<xnox> ogra_: system-image update makes sure that conf-files are gone...
<xnox> ogra_: we are not using dpkg to upgrade.
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, that's what I thought
<rsalveti> xnox: we know, it's just that I did a dist-upgrade but then couldn't boot anymore
<rsalveti> I know it's not supported, was just concerned that there could be a real issue
<rsalveti> ogra_: how did we test this change then?
<ogra_> xnox, rsalveti does
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7219206/
<rsalveti>  - adb shell rm /mnt/etc/init/cgroup-lite.conf /mnt/etc/init/cgmanager.override /mnt/etc/init/cgproxy.override
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> so i guess your dist-upgrade left them around
<rsalveti> probably
<rsalveti> then fine :-)
<ogra_> well, kind of
<ogra_> i'll add a proper maintainer script snippet for the next time
<ogra_> since there are some crazy people using dist-upgrade :P
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> :)
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: om26er ...just double checking 1 of you if giving me some qa love on line 14...
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: That's the first on my list.
<kgunn> as if i can land it now, it'll make my qt5.2-mir bug easier
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: thanks!
<kgunn> was just making sure
<asac> robru: busy?
<asac> :)
<asac> trying to find someone who could try reproducing a unity8 crash rick has been seeing on latest image
<robru> asac, always! what's up?
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1307634
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307634 in Unity 8 "Crash When Using Phone" [Undecided,New]
<asac> robru: if you are deep into supporting landings dont worry :)
<robru> asac, I'm just waiting for an SRU to build actually, so I have some time to test taht
<asac> robru: yeah, think old image, pin stuff to launcher
<asac> and then see
<asac> otherwise ask rick directly
<asac> if he has more ideas
<asac> or what his state before was
<asac> rickspencer3 in #ubuntu-touch :)
<ogra_> i doubt iit will cause the unity crash
<asac> most likely not
<asac> but still
<ogra_> i have seen launcher entries not work before when the app underneath was upgraded
<ogra_> and i think i would have noticed unity crashing then
<robru> asac, do we know how old his original image was?
<ogra_> 250 most likely
<ogra_> he usually only uses devel
<ogra_> not -proposed
<asac> robru: he is upgrading all the time afaik
<asac> ask him
<robru> ahh
 * ogra_ sees the -changes ML and sighs
<ogra_> that wont be a small changelog for this image
<rsalveti> ogra_: nops, my fault, but just rebuilds
<rsalveti> it'll be scary still ;-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, i dont mean your stuff ... but lxc ... cgmanager ... lots of low level stuff
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> scaring me  ...
<rsalveti> :-)
<asac> hmm
<asac> was "[ubuntu/trusty-proposed] click-update-manager 0.1+14.04.20140306-0ubuntu2 (Accepted)" discused on the call?
<ogra_> asac, yes, together with all the other no-change rebuilds rsalveti is doing for GLES on x86
<asac> really?
<asac> i must have missed that part
<ogra_> ricardo mentioned that he is doing that, yes
<asac> anyway, /me closes eyes
<ogra_> right, nothing to worry about
<ogra_> just no-change rebuilds to make x86 pick up the GLES symbols
<asac> well, if something happens the price could be pretty high though, so lets cross fingerse
<rsalveti> I'm on top of this
 * ogra_ crosses fingerse
<asac> rsalveti: sure. thanks
<bfiller> robru: need a silo for line 42 when you have a moment
<rsalveti> asac: ogra_: we also need to remember folks that the stable update will not happen for maguro (not sure about grouper)
<ToyKeeper> Right, can't talk to the network when the GUI isn't running.  /me stabs NetworkManager
<asac> rsalveti: right. isnt that a matter of remembering that when we promote?
<asac> rsalveti: are we currently promoting maguro to devel?
<robru> ToyKeeper, how is that a problem? it's not like computers can do anything even slightly useful without a gui ;-)
<asac> if so we should stop that now :)
<ogra_> asac, rsalveti, grouper is still in the promotion list ... i probably should take it out for the release
<asac> yes, kill grouper as well
<ogra_> asac, nope, not since 188
<rsalveti> right, but we need to do 2 things
<rsalveti> one is not promoting them, and the other is remembering as part of release notes
<ogra_> yeah, i'll rip out grouper from the next promotion
<robru> bfiller, ok, you got silo 18
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: Should this just be a 'apt-get dist-upgrade' with silo 005 enabled?
<asac> rsalveti: can you remind me of release notes tomorrow again? :)
<rsalveti> sure
 * asac will try to remember as well
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<asac> have to talk to didrocks
<ogra_> do we actually do an official release and all ?
<asac> what is an official release?
<asac> if we punt it to stable channel i guess its a release
<ogra_> well, our notes added to the official ubuntu notes etc
<asac> are we doing that? we dont know yet:)
<asac> yeah, i think we will add something
<asac> i guess we can't really avoid doing that
<asac> nor should we i assume :P
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: actually, you can talk to NM via the nmcli command
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: I've tried that, roughly every year or two since 2006, and have never seen it actually work.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 295 DONE (finished: 20140414 19:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/295.changes ===
<ogra_> there we go
<asac> ToyKeeper: nmcli is dumping info, not setting info afair
<asac> ToyKeeper: so nmcli nm; nmcli c; nmcli d
<asac> work
<ToyKeeper> Getting rid of NM is one of the first things I do on any new install, though I did get it to work somewhat consistently for a few months in 2011.
<asac> nmcli d | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7251460/
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: up to you I guess.
<asac> ToyKeeper: what are you using? ifupdown?
<ToyKeeper> Depends on the box.  ifupdown is nice on systems which physically stay in one place.
<ToyKeeper> Wicd has been pretty reliable for portable use.
<ToyKeeper> wifiroamd was really nice for a few years, but can be inconvenient when visiting random new access points.
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, did this dist-upgrade fail because of the silo I added, or because of the new image landing?
<ToyKeeper> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/lxc-android-config_0.161_all.deb (--unpack):
<ToyKeeper>  unable to make backup link of `./lib/udev/rules.d/70-android.rules' before installing new version: Invalid cross-device link
<ogra_> you cant upgrade lxc-android-config
 * ToyKeeper tries from the new base image
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> (well, there iis a way from recover to upgrade it, but dpkg wont allow you on a running image by desing)
<ogra_> *design
 * ogra_ OTAs to 295 too
<ogra_> bah !
<ogra_> and again ... swiping up in the updater while it downloads makes it vanish
<ogra_> :(
<popey> can someone confirm bug 1307683
<ubot5> bug 1307683 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Updates percentage bar never goes above 0% on #294" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307683
<popey> i know jono saw it, dunno if anyone else did
<ToyKeeper> Sorry, I break my system so much that I rarely get to OTA update...  usually need a fresh flash to clean up my testing messes.
 * ogra_ files bug 1307687
<ubot5> bug 1307687 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "swiping upwards in the updater dialog while it downloads an image makes the UI vanish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307687
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, well, i know that popey and davmor2 regulary do OTA too ... one of them will likely be able to confirm
<popey> ooh, i have seen that
<popey> also happens if you rotate
<ogra_> popey, oh, really ? i often rotate accidentially
<ogra_> enver had it during rotation
<popey> yeah, i press "install" and then put the phone down, the action of putting it down knocks it to rotate
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i wish we had landed the new splash screen :(
<ogra_> this first boot after upgrade always takes so long
<popey> yeah, especially when you have a truckload of clicks
<ogra_> yeah
<ToyKeeper> That reminds me...  is there already a bug for "can't disable auto-rotate"?
<ToyKeeper> It's really annoying when trying to read while laying down.
<ogra_> i think it is a "feature" that you cant
<ogra_> at leats i was told so
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> (well, that apps cant)
 * ogra_ would really like to use an ebook reader on the phone ... but with that policy ... 
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: something that needs to be added as a system config, in system-setting and then change unity8 I believe
<rsalveti> shouldn't be that hard, and I agree it's really useful
<ogra_> right, first we need working rotation at all :)
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> we're getting there
<ogra_> the one we have is actually brooken by design
<ToyKeeper> I'd put it in an indicator, or some other easy-to-access place, because I generally want to enable it only once in a while, for short tasks.
 * ogra_ likes if it can be handled per app actually 
<ogra_> so i dont need to tweak the system default all the time
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, lots of Android apps have a setting for it.
<ToyKeeper> I think the #1 thing I use my Android phone for is reading books...  and the main use case I've found for a larger tablet is reading comics/manga.  Neither works well yet in Touch.
 * ogra_ only has book reading at #2 ... 
<ogra_> news is my #1
<ToyKeeper> The gallery app can be kludged to work as a manga reader, aside from the auto-rotation issue, if I make a script override the mtime on each individual page image to force correct sorting and grouping.
<ToyKeeper> (otherwise, the pages end up in pseudo-random order)
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: Still around?  The Mir silo appears to work correctly, but the test plan has some issues...
<ToyKeeper> (looks like nobody has actually run its manual test plan in a while)
 * ToyKeeper biab, hopefully soon
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: if you mean the copy/paste...that regression has been around
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1303896
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303896 in webbrowser-app "copy prompt not working or extremely difficult" [Undecided,New]
<kgunn> i filed a bug a while back
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: The test plan specifies ?Install packages from build silo per the Release team's process?, but doesn?t link to any details. ?This would resolve the ?which packages? issue I ran into (a bunch are included which shouldn't be part of manual testing).
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: It also specifies ?note: cross check known unity8 bugs for any oddity?, but no one is actually going to go through the entire list of unity8 bugs to manually test them.
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: Test plan includes ?Browser copy/paste? test, but the browser's long-press does nothing. ?I suspect nobody has run this test in a while? ?The notes app and message app can fill the role though.
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: Outdated test: ?running as phablet user on the device stop unity8? ? ?stop: Unknown job: unity8?
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: Manual test plan includes AP tests, but landing proposal does not link to any results.
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: there's an edit button on that wiki ;)
<ToyKeeper> It looks like nobody has actually done these tests in a while, but it should be up to date and tested before asking QA to sign off.
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: i ran all these tests today
<kgunn> granted i don't read the sheet verbatim
<kgunn> b/c i wrote them
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: consider, if i hadnt had these test instructions, the browser copy/paste bug would still be hiding
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: updating some of the cruft....
<ToyKeeper> Just saying...  as far as I can tell, the silo's code is good...  but the test plan isn't really up to par.
<ToyKeeper> I'll approve the silo, but "traincon 0" landing QA is pretty strict about getting all the i's dotted and t's crossed.
<ToyKeeper> (and pretty soon we'll be requiring a link to AP test results before approving silos)
<ToyKeeper> Anyway, it's signed off, and I'll bbiab...  need something done during business hours.
<sergiusens> robru: hey, can you take action on silo 16?
<robru> sergiusens, just a sec
<sergiusens> ty
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: update...take a look and see if they're to your liking
<kgunn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Mir
<robru> sergiusens, ok, published
<robru> cyphermox, need a packaging ack when you get a sec: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-2-publish/
<sergiusens> ty
<robru> yw
<robru> ;-)
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: ...and thank you
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<asac> how are things looking?
<kgunn> robru: can you hook me up with some package acking on line14/silo5 ?....and then a reconfigure on silo3 ?
<robru> kgunn, need a core dev for that, i usually go with cyphermox but he didn't respond to my last ping
<robru> kgunn, humm, asked a few more people, no responses yet
<cyphermox> gonna review now
<kgunn> thanks guys
<cyphermox> robru: look okay I guess
<robru> cyphermox, thanks
<robru> kgunn, got you silo 8
<robru> kgunn, small hiccup with silo 5 stuck in UNAPPROVED, but that's cleared up, now the whole silo is happily in -proposed.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-15
<robru> kgunn, great, got silo 5 fully landed, I just hit merge & clean for you now because we're a little short on silos ;-)
<robru> kgunn, I guess this means silos 2 and 3 should be rebuilt, but I will leave that up to you.
 * robru -> dinner! bbl
<kgunn> robru: dinner and thanks!
<kgunn> :)
<robru> kgunn, you're welcome!
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens, mandel: The unity-scope-click MP in the download manager silo looks like it's waiting on re-testing and review from alecu.
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens, mandel: You sure this is ready for landing?
<ToyKeeper> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/unity-scope-click/rebuild-with-udm/+merge/214935
<ToyKeeper> The last jenkins test run also lists some failures.
<ToyKeeper> Chipaca: Any extra details you could give about silo 012 (push) would be helpful.  Really, almost any detail at all.  Link to a bug or MP, details on how to test it, etc.
<ToyKeeper> The landing proposal has a comment indicating it can't currently be tested, and needs additional people around.
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: I'm not so worried about the jenkins failures as it requires the latest unmerged u-d-m (which is why it built fine in the silo); I am worried however about alecu's comment from just 3 hours ago
<ToyKeeper> Thanks, I was wondering about that.
<robru> ToyKeeper, how's it going? anything signed off for me to land?
<ToyKeeper> robru: Sorry, didn't hear your ping earlier.
<ToyKeeper> robru: I finally got the third phone, and am testing it.
<robru> ToyKeeper, no worries, thanks
<ToyKeeper> Its owner stayed late at work...
<Mirv> good morning
<ToyKeeper> robru: It appears to work, aside from one kind of big issue.  After ending one call, the second one stays on hold.
<robru> ToyKeeper, oh excellent
<ToyKeeper> It's still an improvement over the base image though, so I'm inclined to give it a "Yes".
<ToyKeeper> It must be late.  It didn't occur to me for like 10 minutes that you can get the second call back by hitting 'play' after hanging up the first call.
<ToyKeeper> robru: In any case, silo 004 is signed off.
<robru> ToyKeeper, thanks!
<Mirv> maybe a new image with mir 0.1.8 should be kicked?
<didrocks> Mirv: +1, doing
 * didrocks wonders why a Mir version landed without the qt fix
<didrocks> asac: do you know from your backlog? ^
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 296 building (started: 20140415 06:50) ===
<sil2100> Uh!
<sil2100> Am I the only one not being able to sign in on the CI Train spreadsheet? I get a login.ubuntu.com Oops!
<Mirv> sil2100: LP seems down too, so no, not the only one
<sil2100> ouch
<Mirv> it worked a while ago, and spreadsheet does work but I was already logged in
<Mirv> so down maybe for 10 mins or so
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. I marked you as a reviewer for one of my appmenu-qt5 fixes I made - didn't know who to ask and thought maybe you could help ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: I noticed, the diff looked good to me (aside from the #undef signals but that's what you get for mixing Gtk + Qt...) but I've not run it yet
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks for taking a look - yeah, it's also what Qt5 does actually for their gtk theme plugin, so I would say it's something acceptable...
<sil2100> At least in this case, as I am not using signals anywhere in that file
<Mirv> yep, should be good
<Mirv> LP seems to work again
<sil2100> login.ubuntu.com still seems to have problems
 * Saviq just had to try 5 times to finally log in to ci-train... openid failed to "discover a server" first, then OOPS, then 2fa, wrong link...
<Saviq> uh or am I able to log in at all?
<Saviq> ah, 6 times a charm...
<Saviq> :|
 * sil2100 still can't log in
<ogra_> didrocks, asac, did either of you request the cron job to be shut off ?
<didrocks> ogra_: I didn't at least
<ogra_> hmpf
<asac> didrocks: i dont know tbh. i know kgunn came along with a crash fix that was supposed to be added to the projects that jfunk could validate while we are waiting for the event fix. I didn't know that was landing a new upstream version with ABI break etc.
<asac> didrocks: any damage?
<asac> ogra_: not me
<didrocks> asac: the crash fix was the one with "crash on shutdown" that we had for weeks now
<asac> didrocks: right
<didrocks> asac: we don't know yet of any damage as I had to kick an image with it
<asac> hmm.
<ogra_> should i start an image build now ? we didnt get one for the night and there were quite some chnages
<didrocks> ogra_: already done
<ogra_> *changes
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> right, i should listen to my bot :P
<didrocks> ogra_: still ~30 minutes before it's done I guess
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> (1h ago, I didn't realize right away that the image didn't contain Mir as it wasn't the cronned one)
<asac> not good that we didnt get an image; is robru not able to kick images?
<ogra_> nope
<didrocks> asac: we got an image
<didrocks> before the Mir change
<didrocks> Mir was early today
<ogra_> we got 295 from yesterday evening
<didrocks> I thought the produced image was the cronned one
<didrocks> as there was only one
<ogra_> would have been nice to have one inbetween
<didrocks> didn't check right away, and so, assumed that Mir which entered before the cronned image was in latest
<ogra_> since 2/3 of the changes of the night are on the image
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> ogra_: so you think the release team disabled again by error?
<didrocks> ogra_: is there a comment in crontab?
<ogra_> no comment
<didrocks> should have one I guess :)
<ogra_> and this kind of changes usually doesnt happen in the bzr branch
<ogra_> so no commit message either
<didrocks> we got that on beta as well, right?
<ogra_> (only permanent changes to crontab usually go to bzr)
<didrocks> not sure beforehand
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> i assume infinity has a script or some such ... and forgot to remove touch
<didrocks> maybe, infinity can you check, please?
<didrocks> ogra_: is there a way to ensure that I'm on the right android version?
<didrocks> (tested some upgrade path)
<ogra_> ## Also built on demand by touch release team.
<ogra_> ## DO NOT DISABLE DURING MILESTONES
<ogra_> 02 2 * * *      for-project ubuntu-touch cron.daily-preinstalled --live
<didrocks> like, the container has the right drivers…
<ogra_> i changed it to that
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> great ;)
<asac> didrocks: if ToyKeeper refers to "new bugs found" ... this doesnt mena they are regressions, right?
<ogra_> (though if it is a script it probably cant read )
<ogra_> :P
<didrocks> asac: I guess so. It doesn't seem anything that could have been regressed again. It's hard to parse though
<didrocks> asac: but I'm unsure, as I explained to her multiple times that we don't really care about exploratory testing and if we find new bugs, we need to confirm if it's a regression or not
<asac> ToyKeeper: would be cool if you could clearly state that "New bugs found" are not regressions and highlight those that are.
<didrocks> ogra_: did you see my question about the driver/android version?
<ogra_> nope
<didrocks> 09:43:58 didrocks | ogra_: is there a way to ensure that I'm on the right android version?
<didrocks> 09:44:02 didrocks | (tested some upgrade path)
<didrocks> 09:44:16 didrocks | like, the container has the right drivers…
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> didrocks, there is one stamp in the system-image ini file
<ogra_> and there is:
<ogra_> adb shell getprop ro.build.date
<didrocks> Fri Apr 11 21:04:45 UTC 2014
<didrocks> seems to match
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> so, it's a good news :)
<didrocks> asac: I tested stable -> devel upgrade
<ogra_> i dont think there is a way to verify the boot.img though
<didrocks> worked well
<didrocks> (a full image download happened of course)
<ogra_> but if it wouldnt have changed you wouldnt be able to boot a new rootfs
<didrocks> then, I did devel -> devel-proposed to be on latest
<didrocks> ogra_: oh? I thought some people were still able to boot the new rootfs with the old android
<didrocks> ogra_: like those on maguro
<ogra_> didrocks, they need an up to date initrd
<didrocks> ah, so probably possible at the beginning
<didrocks> until we broke ABI
<ogra_> it is still possible, but the initrd needs to have the recent code changes
<didrocks> ok, anyway, good news! the fact to not flash recovery right away while doing stable -> devel-proposed doesn't impact us
<ogra_> (worst case you can just update-initramfs -u)
<didrocks> ooopsss
<didrocks> stable -> devel
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, making sense ;)
<didrocks> (I didn't tried with any living data, just the upgrade path regarding recovery)
<didrocks> rsalveti: FYI ^
<ogra_> this is good stuff :)
<didrocks> try*
<didrocks> yep!
<didrocks> so, of course, you see the old android logo while doing the first update :)
<didrocks> and then, the new one with new recovery
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> (while I was doing devel -> devel-proposed as a subsequent update)
<ogra_> you did that all with a readonly image ?
<asac> didrocks: really?
<asac> didrocks: thats good news :)
<didrocks> ogra_: had to pass it rw to change channels.ini
<didrocks> asac: indeed! I was quite skeptical myself TBH :p
<ogra_> ah so only the last bit in rw
<didrocks> yeah
<asac> didrocks: did you use apps at all on the old image?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 296 DONE (finished: 20140415 07:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/296.changes ===
<didrocks> asac: no, it was really about testing recovery
<asac> checking how configs might explode
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<didrocks> I think QA is going to do the real test?
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> so many changes
<asac> well, now that we know that it works, we could try to find someone else
<didrocks> I was just preparing the rest as we didn't get any news :p
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I was really worried about that one, so good to know where we stands for
<didrocks> and having a positive news)
<didrocks> ogra_: most of the changes are rsalveti's rebuild for shlibs
<asac> ogra_: yeah, that might mean dead to the idea of producing a better image. lets hope
<didrocks> ogra_: so don't be so afraid
<ogra_> some of them, yes
 * didrocks updates to get new Mir and see
<ogra_> hmmm
<ogra_> my phone woke up, i opened system-settings and now it is stuck
<asac> ogra_: unity crash?
<ogra_> doesnt take input
<ogra_> asac, well, might be, the screen is still on
<ogra_> with system-settings on it
<asac> sounds like something is freezing
<asac> might dump core
<ogra_> so if it crashed  it doesnt repawn
<didrocks> be patient
<didrocks> it's a whole minute :)
<didrocks> check if something appeared in /var/crash
<didrocks> with a growing size
<didrocks> ok, after reboot with new Mir, I have an UI
<didrocks> ship it! :)
<ogra_> ok, it respawned now
<didrocks> I don't see perf enhancement :/
<ogra_> thats a very odd user experience
<ogra_> i doubt an enduser will wait that long and just reboot
<ogra_> -rw-r----- 1 phablet whoopsie  6696880 Apr 15 09:59 _usr_bin_system-settings.32011.crash
<ogra_> -rw-r----- 1 phablet whoopsie 31881265 Apr 15 09:59 _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<ogra_> 31M ... sigh
<asac> ogra_: probably ricks crash
<ogra_> yeah, smells very much like it
<asac> maybe it got fixed by the crash that only happens on shut down :)
<ogra_> oh !
<asac> and thats why they wanted that in
<asac> ogra_: thats not on the latest, right?
<ogra_> seems download-manager did its job while the system was hung+
<didrocks> asac: because ogra asked to shutdown his unity8! :)
<ogra_> asac, 294
<didrocks> (j/k)
<asac> at least our services dont get torn down
<didrocks> I know what you mean :p
<asac> :)
<didrocks> ok, after a 5 minutes play, at least, nothing major
 * ogra_ got the reboot dialog immediately after opening updates after the crash
<asac> didrocks: on the new mir image?
<didrocks> asac: yep
<asac> didrocks: i tell you they fixed the crash that ogra is seeing :)
<didrocks> asac: let's hope it's the same :)
<didrocks> we'll know if the crash is really fix however in some hours only
<didrocks> when the AP for that image will run
<asac> yeah
<didrocks> or maybe
<didrocks> let me run them
<asac> didrocks: try to get a backtrace from your .crash
<asac> :)
<asac> or upload to a bug at least
<asac> or not :)
<asac> ogra can do that
<didrocks> asac: I mean, you talk to ogra, right?
<asac> oh right
<asac> you didnt see it yet :P
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> let me run AP tests
<asac> ogra_: can you try to retrace that one?
<didrocks> (AP tests started)
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> asac, just checking why whoopsie doesnt bother to upload them
<didrocks> asac: few tests run, no AP crash! (it crashed on first one)
<didrocks> but I do see the rendering is so slowwww compared to #250
<didrocks> (UI staggering)
<didrocks> was already the cases in recent images
<asac> ok
<asac> ogra_: whoopsie is supposed to work?
<ogra_> asac, yes
<asac> ogra_: why didnt we tell rick to use that?
<asac> :)
<ogra_> asac, well, it is supposed to upload
<asac> without interaction?
<ogra_> because it should happen automatically
<ogra_> right
<asac> thought we disabled that to avoid bandwidth etc.
<asac> i actually was under the impression we disabled whoopsie automatic upload
<asac> saying people should run it manually if there is a crash
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7253982/
<asac> that was roughly 8 month ago :)
<asac> /var/lib/apport/autoreport exists?
<ogra_> no, but the MATCH=NULL disables it
<ev> asac: huh? Why would we rely on people to manually run whoopsie? That's a recipe for wildly skewed statistics. There were bugs in the upstart job, but if those are fixed we should enable automatic reporting.
<ev> as was always the intention
<asac> ev: err
<asac> ev: if you are on a phone
<ogra_> ev, well, look at the job above
<asac> you dont want to do that
<ogra_> ev, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7253982/
<asac> ev: we agreed to not auto upload long ago :)
<ev> really? Because it's exactly what Apple and google do
<asac> ev: 3g bandwidth
<asac> etc.
<ev> we agreed to disable it in the face of bugs
<ev> whoopsie already is a no-op when you're on 3g data
<asac> ok; well, seems to not work still :P
<ev> Every time an application crashes on my iPhone, data goes up to either the application developer or to Apple
<ev> and the platform and applications are better for it
<ogra_> well, it seems pretty explicitly disabled from what i see in the job
<ev> they don't rely on developers to manually trigger crash reporting for every general consumer use case
<ev> because developers wont use their phones in the same way that consumers do
<ev> and because developers will never scale to the degree that consumers do
<asac> ev: i am not saying it should be manually forever
<ogra_> high hopes :)
<asac> but rather opt in
<asac> allowing users when there is a crash to decide whether he wants to provide feedback or not
<asac> and then remembering that seting
<asac> anyhow
<ogra_> we have a switch in treh privacy settings for that
<ev> that's entirely not how our competitors operate, and for good reason
<asac> seems its not working/enabled from what ogra is saying
<asac> ogra_: right, is that disabled?
<ogra_> but i doubt it does any apport/whoopsie interaction
<ev> it can be disabled, and we can give them the opportunity to disable it at first use
<ogra_> last time i chgecked it was on
 * ogra_ looks
<asac> ev: we should ask on first use; until that happens you shouldnt just call home and upload potentially sensitive data.
<asac> i havent really used android for a while
<ogra_> hmm
<asac> err started using a new phone; but if i remember i also got asked something like that
<asac> on first use
<ogra_> it is off now and i cant tick it
<asac> anyhow, seems we agree
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: thats seb128
<ev> asac: the plan is to have the first use dialog ask you if you want to turn it off
<asac> no?
<asac> ev: where is that plan?
<asac> in general its what i am saying: ask user on first use what to do
<ev> asac: in conversations between myself and the legal team
<seb128> what?
<ev> right, but to be clear the default will be set to leaving it on
<ev> opt-out, rather than opt-in
<didrocks> asac: ok, no crash while running the unity8 AP tests…
<asac> ev: if you get asked on first use, there is no default
<didrocks> asac: however, got a freeze of the whole UI
<asac> its a choice
<didrocks> completely stuck…
<ev> it's a toggle in this case
<asac> if we plan to make the dialog so that we trick users to enable it, i would think we should at least have a wider discussion on what we want
<asac> didrocks: the freeze isnt a crash?
<ogra_> aww
<didrocks> asac: doesn't seem so, no crash file, no collect happening
<ev> asac: it's not tricking anyone into enabling anything
<ogra_> so my former crash left the renderer processes of all open webapps around
<ogra_> sigh
<asac> ev: we will see :)
<ev> it's about being positive about the error reporting experience
<ev> asac: we will see?
<asac> how the solution looks like
<ev> the solution is already established and has been for some considerable amount of time
<asac> we have a first start dialog asking that?
<asac> didrocks: that happens after AP tests were run?
<ogra_> no
<didrocks> the UI responsivness seems even worse to me
<didrocks> asac: while it was running
<didrocks> -/+ buffers/cache:       4254       3613
<asac> seb128: i am not sure; ogra mentioned that the error reporting setting doesnt work; thought you might know more
<didrocks> -/+ buffers/cache:        400       1434
<didrocks> rather
<didrocks> so not swapping/mem full
<sil2100> didrocks: yeah, me and Mirv noticed something similar before
<asac> didrocks: dmesg?
<didrocks> sil2100: before == before that image?
<asac> sil2100: in an old image?
<ogra_> asac, seb128, it worked after a while (two minutes or so) that i tried to tick it
<ev> we've already planned out with the design team how it should look. With people coming and going in that department, I haven't followed up on where it stands - I know the first use dialog was stalled for a while. I need to catch up with cimi.
<seb128> asac, no, our code didn't change, we are just using dbus to talk to whoopsie iirc ...
<seb128> ogra_, ^
<sil2100> didrocks: remember when we were running AP tests once because of smoketesting being done? During running unity8 tests I was getting a unity8 hang-up, no crash, just non-responsive
<seb128> I would say it's an issue on the whoopsie side
<sil2100> *done=gone
<asac> ogra_: kk
<sil2100> asac, didrocks: on an old image, yes
<didrocks> asac: nothing apart from britness and wlan changes
<ogra_> seb128, well, i dont think i have ever even touched that area of the settings before (i had seen it once) so i dont know if it ever worked for me
<asac> ogra_: did it ever work better?
<didrocks> sil2100: hum…
<didrocks> let me reboot
<asac> ogra_: ah ok
<ogra_> asac, i never ticked/unticked the box before and it was ticked the times i opened that page before
<sil2100> didrocks: I remember I think I just restarted unity8 from console, pressed the power button twice and the tests moved on
<ogra_> this time i saw it untick itself while the page opened
<sil2100> didrocks: as it seemed that unity8 hanged becoming unresponsive after stopping
<asac> hmm. eventqueue bug?
<sil2100> (during restart)
<didrocks> ok, let's try a full rerun
<ogra_> and trying to tick it again didnt work for about 2min
<sil2100> didrocks: from what I understood, Mirv was getting something similar apparently
<didrocks> ok, let's see
<asac> ogra_: maybe after you enabled, whoopsie started processing the crash files?
<asac> ogra_: and thats why system was busy?
<ogra_> asac, ?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, I got it once
<asac> ogra_: 10:23 < ogra_> and trying to tick it again didnt work for about 2min
<ogra_> asac, i only looked at that setting long after the crash appeared
<asac> well, whoopsie also has to do something with the .crash file
<ogra_> and there are no whoopsie upload processes
<ogra_> (and there were none, i checked)
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: I would like to land couple of fixes with the line 44
<asac> ogra_: ok
<asac> then i dont know
<ev> whoopsie only reads crash files and shovels them over the wire to daisy.ubuntu.com if a .upload file exists for the .crash file
<ev> if something is going wrong in the report creation or processing, that's apport
 * ogra_ runs whoopsie-upload-all manually ... 
<asac> guess something that ev and seb128 would have to look at if its the same behaviour for other folks
<ev> kernel core pipe -> apport -> something that touches .upload (apport-gtk or whoopsie-upload-all) -> whoopsie -> daisy.u.c
<asac> e.g. odd behaviour of settings
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# sudo -u \#32011 /usr/share/apport/whoopsie-upload-all
<ogra_> WARNING: Not running as root, cannot process reports which are not owned by uid 32011
<ogra_> so running it manually works fine it seems ...
<ogra_> it just doesnt auto-trigger
<asac> ogra_: cool. how will you find the error report online?
<ogra_> whoopsie keeps a local record or so
<asac> ok then lets wait what it tells us
<ogra_> there is a UI option too
<seb128> asac, ogra_: settings just call defined whoopsie interfaces, I would be surprised if the issue was on our side
 * asac excited :)
<ogra_> probably this works now
<didrocks> asac: sil2100: Mirv: stuck again
<didrocks> can you reproduce guys?
<Mirv> bzoltan: landing-004
<bzoltan> Mirv: thanks
<popey> didrocks: will be 2 mins late..
<Mirv> hmm, I haven't seen it now
<ogra_> seb128, well, the odd behavior of the tickbox seems to be on your side
<didrocks> Mirv: try on latest image
<ogra_> seb128, i doubt any of the other issues is
<asac> seb128: have you ever tried that settting :)?
<ogra_> oh, crap, i will be late for the meeting
 * ogra_ brb in 5
<didrocks> I'll be late as well
<didrocks> I have a delivery
<seb128> asac, yes, it worked fine and works fine on the desktop as well
<didrocks> so 5 minutes
<didrocks> ogra_: asac: sil2100: Mirv: popey: davmor2: ^
<sil2100> Let me upgrade
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<didrocks> start the unity8 AP tests meanwhile :p
<asac> hmm. i only intended to attend the evening meeting
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm on it, and I've been running dialer app AP tests mostly
<didrocks> coming
<ogra_> "All reports uploaded successfully"
<asac> ogra_: can you find them now?
<ogra_> no, they are not in the page the "previous error reports" option in the system-settings offers
<ogra_> and i have no clue where else to look for them
<popey> seb128: happy days.. http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-15-094044.png
<seb128> popey, \o/
<seb128> thanks for testing ;-)
<seb128> ogra_, ^
<popey> needs more testing ☻
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> right, but that's an improvement ;-)
<popey> e.g. the percentage bar issue that I see in bug 1307683 can happen
<ubot5> bug 1307683 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Updates percentage bar never goes above 0% on #294" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307683
<popey> absolutely
<seb128> is that issue new since that click fix?
<seb128> or was it here before?
<popey> i saw it in #294 for sure
<popey> seems intermittent
<seb128> k, weird
<Chipaca> ToyKeeper: you still there?
<seb128> if it's intermittent I would say it's an issue with the service/dbus communication between the service<->settings
<seb128> ogra_, is bug #1307687 still happening with yesterday's settings update? we tweaked the scrolling bounds in that update
<ubot5> bug 1307687 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "swiping upwards in the updater dialog while it downloads an image makes the UI vanish" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307687
<ogra_> seb128, dunni, it is already downloaded ... (so i always get the reboot option immediately when opening that page)
<ogra_> seb128, i'll keep an eye open for it on the next update
<seb128> ogra_, danke
<asac> the update thing looks good
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> when that swipe up thing happens you get stuck in the page somehow
<Laney> 'back' doesn't work
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but eventually the download has finished and you get a reboot question
<Laney> I don't even understand how that can happen
 * Laney plays the x-files theme
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> asac, ev, so while /var/crash claims the reports have been uploaded, i cant find it on e.u.c  ... https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2014.04&package=unity8&period=day&version=7.85%2014.04.20140410.1-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> Mirv: can you give that merge a review-try again? :) If anything, I built packages from this branch for testing in ppa:sil2100/qt
<ev> ogra_: pm me the output of this sudo gdbus call -y -d com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences -o /com/ubuntu/WhoopsiePreferences -m com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences.GetIdentifier
<ev> on that device
<popey> davmor2: didrocks http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-15-100423.png
<popey> got a screenshot of it ☻
<didrocks> popey: nicely done!
<seb128> Laney, you still get it with the current version?
<seb128> Laney, Ken made changes to avoid the scrolling
<Laney> seb128: dunno about the bug
<Laney> but how can you get stuck in a screen?
<seb128> Laney, seems like a toolkit issue if that really happens, I can't confirm though ... what do you do exactly?
<Laney> swipe up to get into that blank state
<Laney> then try to go back
<seb128> swipe up does nothing for me
<seb128> is that specific to the device or do you get it on desktop as well?
<Laney> if the initial bug is fixed you might not be able to reproduce it any more
<seb128> Laney, well "initial bug", we got https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/update_listview_bounds_fix/+merge/215182 landed
<Laney> sure
<seb128> that's why I'm asking what version you guys are running
<seb128> I guess that means "a version without that change"
<Laney> yep
<davmor2> popey: nice
<didrocks> popey: if the click updates got the +1 for you, I'll just update touch-meta to drop the system updates btw, keep me posted
<didrocks> davmor2: in addition to you reaching out the Mir guys on the UI speed
<didrocks> davmor2: do you have a bug for the laggyness of the whole rendering?
<didrocks> popey: maybe? ^
<davmor2> popey: did
<thostr_> didrocks: what's the status on preview silos? any estimate when those become available?
<didrocks> thostr_: can you give me a line?
<didrocks> is it 32?
<thostr_> didrocks: no, not ci sheet related
<thostr_> didrocks: I was more asking about special kind of silos which we can "block" for days/weeks to prepare new features
<didrocks> thostr_: it wasn't ack yet
<thostr_> didrocks: cannot recall if it was you or asac calling those preview silos
<didrocks> thostr_: and I'm already working at 100% on the release
<didrocks> and trying to get regressions fixed
<thostr_> didrocks: ack
<asac> thostr_: not before release
<mandel> sil2100, any idea if silo 11 was et to be landed?
<mandel> sil2100, I lost connection last night and I could not talk with sergio about it
<Mirv> sil2100: reviewed that merge proposal, and it seemed functionally good too
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<sil2100> mandel: so, I think the idea was to land it, but we still need someone from QA to sign it off before releasing
<mandel> sil2100, ok, very well, do you know if I can do something from my side?
<mandel> sil2100, or should I just move to other things? :)
<sil2100> mandel: I think you're free right now ;)
<popey> didrocks: am doing more tetsing of click updates
<didrocks> great!
<popey> let me play more before +1ing
<didrocks> sure
<mandel> sil2100, great, let me know, if you can, any developments :)
<didrocks> don't trust French-released code!
<sil2100> ;p
<popey> awwwwww
<didrocks> mandel: from what I know, this will be post-trusty
<didrocks> from the description and what was discussed yesterday
<didrocks> (if you talk about the media-hub)
<popey> you can say that now seb128 isn't in guillotining distance?
<mandel> didrocks, I'm talking about the download manager
<mandel> didrocks, media-hub is a diff beast hehe
<didrocks> ah, ok ;)
<didrocks> popey: exactly!
<mhr3> didrocks, is the train spreadsheet right in saying that we're at traincon0?
 * seb128 see the guillotine mentioned and give the look to didrocks
<didrocks> mhr3: we do are in the same situation: QA sign off every feature
<didrocks> s/do//
<mhr3> didrocks, why? there was promoted image yesterday
<didrocks> mhr3: because the promoted image was under the "whitelist blockers"
<didrocks> and because the blockers are supposed to be fixed in the next 2 days?
<didrocks> remember, we have a trusty release…
<mhr3> we still do releases? :P
<mhr3> i thought that's a thing of past :)
<didrocks> mhr3: well, that's what people will try "ubuntu touch"
<didrocks> on
<bzoltan> Mirv:  the silo4 is good to land
<mhr3> didrocks, j/k thx for explanation
<didrocks> mhr3: yw!
<Mirv> bzoltan: it looks like sil2100 published it now
<sil2100> I published it as soon as I noticed it being yellowish
<ogra_>  crap
<ogra_> my network dropped again
<ogra_> (on the phone)
<ogra_> NM is seriously misbeahving since a few days for me
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> so NM definitely messes up the routing on my phone
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7254444/
<Chipaca> om26er: good morning kind sir!
<ogra_> popey, davmor2, did one of you notice something like that ? i got it a few times a day
<ogra_> suddnely the browser cant find sites anymore etc
<ogra_> *suddenly
<om26er> Chipaca, hey ;)
<Chipaca> om26er: let me know when you're set to finish this
<popey> ogra_: no, but that could explain bug 1307051 and bug 1307052
<ubot5> bug 1307051 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "u-s-s never finishes finding updates on 3g" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307051
<ubot5> bug 1307052 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Scope crashes when searching with poor connectivity" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307052
<ogra_> hmm
<Chipaca> om26er: on the "good news" front, rhuddie is working on making autopilot do these checks :)
<ogra_> i'll file a NM one ... lets see
<om26er> Chipaca, ok, in 10 minutes. I am doing lunch atm
<om26er> Chipaca, that's great to hear
<Chipaca> om26er: buen provecho! ping me when you're lunched
<ogra_> bug 1307981
<ubot5> bug 1307981 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[touch] randomly messed up routing with recent trusty images" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307981
<ogra_> popey, in case you run into networking issues, please check routing and (possibly) confirm
<popey> ok
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^^you too
<popey> i rarely leave the house, so it doesn't happen often ☹
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> it happens to me with a phone that didnt leave the room
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> ogra_: I've not had any issue but I'll keep my eyes open
<ogra_> k
<didrocks> ogra_: stop throwing your phone out of the window!
<didrocks> that's how the screen broke
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> nah, it broke in oakland :P
<popey> seb128: should system-settings tell me there are updates available to click apps, or does it only say "1 update available" at the top when there's system image updates?
<ogra_> i thinnk thats something the push service is supposed to do
<ogra_> (once we get it back)
<om26er> Chipaca, ok, I think we can do the testing now
<seb128> popey, sorry, I'm not sure to parse that question right ... it should list all updates available, system and clicks
<seb128> popey, system being one entry, usually listed first, then followed by clicks
<Chipaca> om26er: ok. before going ahead, could you pastebin ~phablet/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-push-client.log ?
<seb128> popey, the label should be "<n> updates available" where n = system_image + n_click
<om26er> Chipaca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7254526/
<Chipaca> om26er: interesting; you had a bit of trouble there, but it's sorted now
<om26er> Chipaca, that might be network disconnect
<Chipaca> om26er: i've asked for notifications to be sent; i'll let you know once i get an ack
<om26er> Chipaca, btw how do you know my device name ?
<Chipaca> om26er: you mean, system-image-cli -i ?
<Chipaca> om26er: I don't; the notifications we're sending out cover everything right now
<om26er> Chipaca, no I meant how do you send a message to me without knowing my device ID etc, but I guess you send the same message to everyone who have the client installed ?
<Chipaca> om26er: system updates are broadcast, yes
<popey> seb128: ok
<popey> seb128: i dont see that
<Chipaca> om26er: unicast notifications are in the future still
<seb128> popey, what do you see?
<Chipaca> om26er: rick wanted it this way around :)
<popey> seb128: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-15-113641.png
<Chipaca> *round
<Chipaca> round*
<om26er> Chipaca, cool
<popey> seb128: i have not visited the updates screen yet
<popey> seb128: and i know i have a bunch
<popey> seb128: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-15-113739.png
<seb128> popey, that screenshot seems about right? what is the issue?
<popey> seb128: i see no indication of updates at the top
<seb128> popey, oh, sorry, I misread what you ask .. "Install 41 updates" label in the button is the indication
<seb128> popey, that's the design https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-updates-available.png
<popey> seb128: no, i mean, on the screen http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-15-113641.png - below search usually i see a notification there's a system update waiting
<popey> my question is - should I see a notification there for click updates too, or do we only notify users of system updates?
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: thank you
<seb128> popey, oh ok, yes we should for click, I don't think we tested that though/not sure if that got implemented
<seb128> popey, can you open a bug about it?
<popey> sure thing
<Laney> I think it's that the visibility isn't set if you have only click updates
<Chipaca> om26er: ok, ready?
<om26er> Chipaca, yes
<Chipaca> om26er: sent
<om26er> Chipaca, it works :)
<Chipaca> om26er: \o/
<om26er> Chipaca, approved, its a go now.
<Chipaca> sweet
<Chipaca> om26er: thanks!
<Chipaca> sil2100, Mirv, didrocks: got a +1 from QA :) does that mean i can ask you to land it?
<popey> seb128: ok done, bug 1307993
<ubot5> bug 1307993 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "U-S-S doesn't show notification for click updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307993
<seb128> popey, thanks
<didrocks> Chipaca: published!
<didrocks> Chipaca: we'll kick an image as soon as it landed
<sil2100> :)
<Mirv> nice
<Chipaca> didrocks: sil2100: Mirv: party mode is ON
<didrocks> Chipaca: another bottle of champaign? :)
<Chipaca> didrocks: no, not on a tuesday. Just a silly hat.
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> ;)
<Chipaca> freenode doesn't let me nick to Chipâca
<Chipaca> so you'll have to take my word for it
 * Chipaca is lying
<Chipaca> ssh, you
 * popey steps away from the irc
 * sil2100 goes for lunch
<dpm> hi psivaa, would it be possible to trigger a Jenkins run for https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/include-plugin/+merge/213368 ? For some reason it hasn't run ever since the last change in the branch was done a couple of hours ago
<psivaa> dpm: just a sec
<dpm> cool, thanks
<didrocks> Chipaca: kicking an image with push notification
<didrocks> davmor2: still all good on dogfooding side for now?
<davmor2> didrocks: I'll get back to you but there seems to be nothing worse that yesterday so far
<davmor2> than even
<didrocks> good :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 297 building (started: 20140415 11:45) ===
<psivaa> dpm: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-filemanager-app-ci/164/console appears to have run successfully
<dpm> psivaa, excellent, thanks! Will it take a while for the Jenkins approval to show up in https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/include-plugin/+merge/213368 ?
<Mirv> bzoltan: you can merge & clean landing-004 now, all in release pocket now
<bzoltan> Mirv: Cool, thanks
<dpm> psivaa, could it be that jenkins ran on the wrong MP? The results you show me correspond to https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-filemanager-app/ap-binary-support/+merge/215724
<dpm> but I was expecting it to run on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/include-plugin/+merge/213368
<ogra_> line 22 would be ready ... unless someone thinks this needs specific QA signoff
<didrocks> ogra_: easy revertable, so I would say, go ahead and publish
<popey> seb128: in updates I have 41 of them, and i tapped install, strangely the UI started randomly scrolling down.. then started scrolling up again...
<psivaa> dpm: yes, it could be. i picked up from the latest rebuild, wich had balloons's branch. i've kicked the one with your branch now: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/include-plugin/+merge/213368
<ogra_> right, its zero risk
<dpm> psivaa, thanks
<seb128> popey, I'm not sure we tested with a list going over the screen, seems like worth another bug report
<psivaa> dpm: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-filemanager-app-ci/165/ si the new one. sorry about it earlier
<popey> seb128: ok
<seb128> thanks
<dpm> psivaa, no worries, thank you!
<Laney> You should ping gatox instead of poor seb128 about updates UI bugs
<Laney> or I guess just file them ...
<popey> ☹
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<sergiusens> didrocks: om26er not sure who to contact; but can we get a second QA look on https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=29
<didrocks> sergiusens: it's om26er on that time, but I guess he's looking at every entry having QA testing needed to yes
<sergiusens> seems it was misled yesterday by the failing jenkins MR for the scope as it was failing; which is as expected
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm http://paste.ubuntu.com/7254934/
<ogra_> did i do something wrong ?
<sergiusens> didrocks: yeah, just trying to uncross off a possible list
<didrocks> ogra_: when you did run build with "watch only", did it detect lxc-android-config?
<ogra_> yes
<didrocks> ogra_: do you have that log?
<ogra_> the main sheet updated properly with each setp i did
<ogra_> which log ?
<didrocks> ogra_: of the build job
<didrocks> ogra_: as told, it doesn't fail on purpose as you may upload it afterwards
<didrocks> and rekick a watch only
<sergiusens> mandel: can you track with om26er? ^^
 * sergiusens needs to make a coffee run; all out
<ogra_> didrocks, you mean this ? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/23/console
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, see you don't see "lxc-android-config"
<didrocks> ogra_: just rerun it with watch only
<didrocks> I guess the source is published now
<mandel> om26er, ping me if you need anything, I think the test plan is clear enough
<ogra_> i did run with watch only
<ogra_> weird
<didrocks> ogra_: too early, before lxc-android-config source was published, I guess?
<ogra_> (and the package said it was published on LP)
<didrocks> ogra_: don't trust it that status, I've been tricked sometimes ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: see, it's in now
<didrocks> and publish will let you pulish
<didrocks> even publish
<ogra_> yep, works ... it seems
<didrocks> :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm ... just seeing https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/package_install/+merge/215777 ... didnt we say we dont want to apt-get update beofre tests ?
<ogra_> (even though that can cause probs you want to test against the state the image had at build time)
<sergiusens> ogra_: well I'm trying to address the bug;
<sergiusens> ogra_: I can add a switch perhaps
<ogra_> iirc asac wanted it explicitly to not apt-get update back in the days
<ogra_> but that might have changed :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: it runs update when ppas and custom tars are added
<ogra_> iirc that was stemming from the fact that we couldnt be sure AP in the archive didnt get updated inbetween
<sergiusens> true we may not want to update
<sergiusens> doanac: plars can you look at the above MR? ^
<ogra_> well, for PPAs it indeed has to update
<ogra_> i dont know a way to make apt do a selective update with only adding the PPA info
<sergiusens> ogra_: the ideal solution is to NOT go into writable mode for image testing ;-)
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> time to revisit in U
<ogra_> :)
<asac> ogra_: sergiusens: yes, we dont want apt-get update because only if we do that we can parallelize image production while test are running
<ogra_> asac, the prob is if people try to test against an older image
<asac> we explicitely kicked that out for that reason
<asac> ogra_: sure, then the package is gone
<ogra_> we had that a few times when people tried some tests against promoted
<asac> but better than pretending you test that image (which you dont .. .you test something undefined)
<asac> ogra_: the problem is that we dont keep the debs around afaik
<ogra_> we do
<asac> sure in librarian
<asac> but we dont resolve that magically
<ogra_> but apt doesnt know about them anymore once they are supeseded
<sergiusens> asac: can you address https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1284612
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284612 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-config writable-image -p foobar doesn't apt-get update" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> if we cant force testing into redonly we should consider reworking the rw test with launchpadlib calls to pull the right versions
<asac> sergiusens: if this is a tool to install a package it should probably update
<ogra_> would be rather complex though
<asac> sergiusens: or get a flag that allow updating
<sergiusens> asac: right, the flag is fine
<asac> sergiusens: however, i am talkinga bout phablet-test-run behavioru. that thing surely shouldnt
<asac> udpate by default
<ogra_> asac, well, as i said above you cant add a PPA without apt-get update
<sergiusens> ogra_: the problem with launchpad lib is the dependency management
<ogra_> if you test landings you are forced to do it
<asac> hmm
<sergiusens> asac: yeah, reason for asking doanac and plars to review; this code is there for ci and others have started to use it
<sergiusens> we really need to NOT use debs for the autopilots
<sergiusens> period
<didrocks> psivaa: mind restarting mediaplayer-app test?
<didrocks> (now that the image test is over)
<didrocks> and before next image is published
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, running. sorry missed it before
<didrocks> no worry :)
<mardy> asac: hi! Are there any news about the request of decoupling trunk from the archive image?
<mardy> asac: if you are looking for pilots, I volunteer :-)
<asac> mardy: the call I mentioned was pushed to next week - after release. I assume we will work on planning this out after that
<didrocks> ogra_: seems we just went above the threshold for settle after on calculator app, but not that much, so seems to just be noise
<didrocks> u-s-c isn't that high
<didrocks> but contributed
<didrocks> ogra_: you can m&c FYI
<ogra_> oh, sorry
<didrocks> (which will, in your case, just delete the package from the ppa and free the silo)
<didrocks> ogra_: no worry, we aren't low in silos
<mardy> asac: OK, thanks
<didrocks> ok, time for running I guess!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 297 DONE (finished: 20140415 12:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/297.changes ===
<didrocks> Chipaca: FYI ^
<didrocks> this is YOUR image :)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> run and hide
<ogra_> massive changes !!!
<davmor2> Chipaca: don't act like it's a good thing though, it means you and your team get to fix everything that goes wrong with it :D
<Chipaca> didrocks: davmor2: I'm going to take it home and hug it and squeeze it and pet it and lock it in a cage and keep it forever.
<didrocks> heh
<ogra_> didrocks, dang, so we cant publish it
<davmor2> Chipaca: photo's or it didn't happen
<didrocks> ogra_: we will! ;)
<didrocks> anyway, really running now :p
<Chipaca> I'm going to make myself a tee with “I have an image.”
<Saviq> didrocks, line 24 has "QA sign off needed: Yes", not sure who set it so, but shouldn't this only be there for features? it's a rather small bugfix landing?
<om26er> mandel, we need to run the testplan for ubntu-click-scope as well given that's a dependency of u-d-m
<om26er> that's not mentioned in the testplan page
<om26er> mandel, also do you know what else other than unity-click-scope uses ubuntu-download-manager ? we need to ensure anything that uses it is also tested
<Saviq> cihelp: I've filed a bug about unity8 otto runs being down: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1308062
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308062 in Ubuntu CI Services "unity8 in otto fails miserably" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> Saviq, ack on the bug report. I've been looking at this off and on for the past couple days. I'm looking at an alternative to otto to get this going again
<fginther> Saviq, do you see any issues when running on a desktop under unity7?
<fginther> Saviq, any unity8 autopilot test issues?
<Saviq> fginther, no, that works fine
<Saviq> fginther, I've been playing with the idea of running them under xvfb with autopkgtests
<Saviq> fginther, this way we'd at least have a way to reproduce locally
<fginther> Saviq, I've also been playing with running them on a VM as we used to.
<Saviq> fginther, uh... feels like a step back :/
<fginther> Saviq, agreed, but don't want to discount any option that might get things running again
<Saviq> fginther, understood
<zsombi> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> zsombi: hi
<zsombi> cjwatson: I'll have an updated branch soon 4 U
<cjwatson> ok
<zsombi> cjwatson: lp:~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dynamic-tabs-test-failure has some changes, could you check it with arm64? thx!
<bfiller> sil2100: could you please reconfigure silo 14 to remove qtorganizer5-eds? And then create a silo for line 28 which has multiple qtorgranizer5-eds bug fixes
<cjwatson> zsombi: two runs of just tst_tabs passed; let me try a full build/test
<sil2100> bfiller: let me take a look at that one
<sil2100> didrocks: if you have a moment, I would need a packaging ACK for this one: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_appmenu-qt5_0.3.0+14.04.20140415-0ubuntu1.diff
<zsombi> cjwatson: huhh??! now that's weird!!!
<cjwatson> well, your last iteration passed with the extra delays, I just figured you'd done a better version of that
<sil2100> bfiller: both things - done
<bfiller> sil2100: thank you
<didrocks> Saviq: not for the one which was discovered by QA and are spot lighted (on the release blocker list)
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<Saviq> didrocks, that one's not a blocker, afaik?
<sil2100> Thank you o/
<didrocks> Saviq: it's a "need to be fixed before release"
<didrocks> Saviq: like the Qt one
<Saviq> didrocks, so a blocker - should be marked as such :P
<didrocks> Saviq: we didn't put as promotion blocker
<didrocks> Saviq: or we wouldn't have promoted yesterday
<Saviq> didrocks, ok is fine
<Saviq> in any case
<Saviq> it's ready for QA sign off
<didrocks> Saviq: " * Important bugs to track before trusty release:"
<didrocks> Saviq: that's how I labelled it, if you think I should change… :)
<didrocks> om26er: can you please test that one as a priority? ^
<zsombi> cjwatson: let me know when you get some news on my branch...
<Saviq> didrocks, whatever, is fixed already ;)
<didrocks> om26er: line 24
<didrocks> Saviq: excellent news!
<didrocks> Saviq: so, the "no dialer app showing" and messaging app, was all the same, right?
<didrocks> just greeter not unlocking?
<om26er> doanac, ok, on it
<om26er> oops
<om26er> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> thanks om26er :)
<didrocks> Saviq: also, the "cover 3 components" weight in the decision
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, there's one more: bug #1305128, but not a blocker/important AFAICT
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks for the quick fix btw!
<ubot5> bug 1305128 in Unity 8 "Apps don't always get focused when started with upstart-app-launch" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305128
<Saviq> didrocks, thank mterry!
 * didrocks does
<didrocks> Saviq: oh, that even user facing?
<didrocks> let me open the bug
<Saviq> didrocks, with content-hub yes
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, reading the description, we have more important issues IMHO
<davmor2> didrocks: dogfooding complete at last.  it looks like the only new issue I have is merging multiple calls but that might not be supported by my provider so I'm going to play about with that a bit and report an issue if there is one
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, so not a regression in any way!
<didrocks> davmor2: it was #295, right?
<didrocks> or #296?
<zsombi> cjwatson: actually seems a simple idle timer (wait(0)) would also be enough there... but let's get this done first
<didrocks> should be 296 actually
<davmor2> didrocks: 296
<didrocks> davmor2: nice, so with the new Mir!
<didrocks> davmor2: can you do a light dogfood of 297? (it's 296 + push notifications)
<didrocks> davmor2: I guess we'll have another image kicked soon, so not a full test, but just to see if you don't spot any regression
<didrocks> ogra_: mind promoting #296?
<ogra_> not at all
<didrocks> all indicators are green!
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> ogra_: you should have your command line in ctrl + R :p
<ogra_> thats  a bug
<didrocks> ahah
<ogra_> the indicators are surely not supposed to be green :P
<didrocks> ogra_: it's the new greenpeace theme!
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> ;p
<cjwatson> zsombi: full build passed
<sil2100> Yay for promotions \o/
<sil2100> It's been so long since we had a promotion-streak that I think we need to celebrate this somehow
<didrocks> agreed
<zsombi> cjwatson: awesome! I'll give you one more snapshot, let's get tested with that as well
<didrocks> we are too close to not have image #300 as the one we switch on the stable image :p
<cjwatson> zsombi: ok
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm, that messaging-app crash is new
<sil2100> messaging-app crash?
<ogra_> (telepathy-ofono in the messaging-app test)
<didrocks> ogra_: we had it in the past IIRC (I checked this morning)
<ogra_> hmm, when ?
<ogra_> not in the last one
<didrocks> like 8-10 images ago
<ogra_> we had it with dialer a few times
<didrocks> it was on and off
<davmor2> didrocks: next image is 297a right?
<didrocks> yeah, but also with messaging-app
<ogra_> k
<didrocks> davmor2: no, it's 297b! :)
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> Chipaca: confirmed on the dashboard that push notification didn't kill unity8 AP tests at least!
<Chipaca> didrocks: foiled again!
<ogra_> yeah, you are totally breaking our chance of having 300 for release
<didrocks> sil2100: mind checking gallery-app?
<didrocks> ogra_: are we must refrain!
<Chipaca> hey, i can ask you to rerun that with an updated push client
<didrocks> or have 333
<ogra_> oh, then lets hurry up ...
<didrocks> Chipaca: you need to ask doanac with the self-service test system
<didrocks> Chipaca: we can only test images here
<didrocks> ogra_: disable the cron job! :)
<ogra_> grrr
<sil2100> didrocks: aye!
<Chipaca> or we could claim the openssl in the image has a bug whereby if you say "please" it gives you *all* the passwords, not just some of them
<ogra_> usage: copy-image [-h] [-k] [--verbose]
<ogra_>                   SOURCE-CHANNEL DESTINATION-CHANNEL DEVICE VERSION
<ogra_> copy-image: error: Can't find version: 296
<ogra_> stgraber, ^^^i thought we had synced up the image versions for the emulator builds ?
<didrocks> Chipaca: as long it forces you to be polite… :)
<Chipaca> didrocks: people finding that bug will just *know* it's the MI5
<didrocks> heh ;)
<zsombi> cjwatson: one more try then, pls :)
 * sil2100 upgrades and checks the logs in the meantime
<mandel> om26er, udm is a dependency of click-scope and AFAIK both projects have testng plans
<mandel> om26er, the udm test plan covers on single step of the click-scope as well as a single one of image updates
<om26er> mandel, the way we tackle this is that we ensure all the reverse deps for a service (u-d-m in this case) are mentioned in the test plan, so that someone testing that component knows and makes sure to execute all the required test plans
<om26er> mandel, also is click-store and image updater the only consumers for downloader in default image ?
<imgbot> === Seems like Image 296 was just promoted ... just saying ... ===
<cjwatson> zsombi: if this is racy, how about I wait for my pending mir build to finish ...
<stgraber> ogra_: we did...
<ogra_> stgraber, oh ... i see, generic_x86 never had a promotion
<mandel> om26er, yes, they are the only clients in the image. In the test plan of udm both are mentioned (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-download-manager)
<zsombi> cjwatson: the wait(0) doesn;'t differ too much from the wait(1) :) but I thought it woudl be good to try before we push it for landing
<renato> sil2100, I am having problems with the new Qt Signal/Slot connection syntax on powerpc arch, do you know something about that?
<zsombi> cjwatson: how long would that take?
<ogra_> hmm, and the fact that it is an x86 build minght mean the build is queued somewhere on a buildd ...
<mandel> om26er, in the test plan we are touching all those parts in which udm is fundamental, testing that installed apps are shown in the click scope in order to land udm does not make much sense
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, also doesn't explain why generic_x86 is two builds behind...
<ogra_> copy-image is actually right
<ogra_> there is no 296 for generic_x86
<mandel> om26er, nevertheless I have run all the tests in the click-scope
<stgraber> oh yeah, of course, since they don't share the build chroot, there's no guarantee that they'll stay in sync at all
<ogra_> stgraber, busy buildds ?
<stgraber> because you may trigger the x86 one more often or it may fail while the armhf one doesn't
<om26er> mandel, great, we just need to update the u-d-m wiki page to create a header like 'Dependents/Client' as seen in this test plan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/media-hub
<ogra_> well, they are in sync in cdimage
<ogra_> so the trigger should trigger both arches at the same time
<ogra_> but if the livefs builder has a queue ...
<sil2100> didrocks: so, just finished upgrading now, but from the logs I see that we already had this test failing before... it seems to be the same issue as reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1304950
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1304950 in gallery-app "Autopilot test flakyness in test_add_photo" [Low,New]
<sil2100> didrocks: although the final error is different
<cjwatson> zsombi: not exactly sure, 15min maybe?
<sil2100> didrocks: I suspected before that the toolbar didn't appear and the click wasn't properly registered - this time it seems to be the same I guess, but it fails in an earlier stage
<cjwatson> it's at 82% in cmake but who knows what that means
<zsombi> cjwatson: ok... then I'll hand it over to t1mp, I'll go EOD
<sil2100> renato: hi! Sadly, didn't encounter that yet, so I guess I cannot help with this one
<cjwatson> hopefully the answer will be "yes" and then it's easy
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, let's see what QA can say
 * didrocks restarts collecitng the flaky tests list
<bfiller> sil2100: sorry to bug you again about silo14 - needs another reconfiguration, this time with syncevolution added with that MR specified in the comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu/trusty/syncevolution/fix-1306112/+merge/215881
<sil2100> hah! Indeed
<sil2100> bfiller: oh, I think we'll have to do a source package upload to the PPA in this case
<bfiller> sil2100: yes I think so
<sil2100> bfiller: since this package is not under citrain
<bfiller> sil2100: right, recall we had to do that last time as well
<sil2100> bfiller: let me reconfigure and push that
<mandel> om26er, well, but how am I suppose to know all the clients of udm, I mean, is going to be exposed in qml
<mandel> om26er, could be all apps in the store
<om26er> mandel, we only care about what comes by default in the image, for example for qtdeclarative i was asked to run all the autopilot tests for all the apps in the image + uitoolkit and unity8
<om26er> we probably need to maintain a list of internal consumers of u-d-m
<mandel> om26er, well, I have updated the wiki with what I know that uses udm
<mandel> om26er, AFAIK only clients atm
<om26er> mandel, ok thanks.
<om26er> didrocks, Saviq so it seems unity8 silo testing will take a *while* given we have an autopilot test plan to run for this which requires to run all autopilot tests for all apps
<mandel> om26er, no problem
<didrocks> om26er: it's one of the more important one, so I guess the focus should be there
<didrocks> (release blocker)
<om26er> didrocks, the focus is there already, device just finished flashing. just wanted to let you guys know
<didrocks> om26er: oh sure, I didn't expect it to be quickly done, thanks for the head's up !
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, prepared the package and pushed it to the silo PPA, should appear there pretty soon
<sil2100> bfiller: in some minutes you can run Build with 'watch-only' I guess
<Saviq> om26er, well, the test plan is to test *one* click app, unity8 and UITK manually
<Saviq> om26er, or use the gatekeeper automagically
<zsombi1> cjwatson: I'm still here :D any update?
<om26er> Saviq, since there is a change in autopilot as well, we have to run its testplan as well, which requires us to run all tests
<Saviq> om26er, I disagree, that's not what the testplan says
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: yw!
<cjwatson> zsombi1: my other test build's in dpkg-deb right at the end, so will start very shortly
<Saviq> om26er, "Run at least one click app autopilot suite..."
<om26er> sil2100, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/autopilot "Dependents/Clients"
<zsombi1> cjwatson: I'll wait till that's done then :)
<om26er> yeah in train-con0 we are being super precautious
<om26er> *cautious rather ;)
<Saviq> om26er, then please, find someone to run it automagically
<sil2100> om26er: s/sil2100/Saviq ;p
<Saviq> om26er, through http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/ (if you yourself can't)
<didrocks> seb128: killing update-manager from touch FYI based on popey's feedback
<om26er> sil2100, ^
<pmcgowan> does anyone know if a new chromium hit the archives recently
<popey> pmcgowan: 34 today
<om26er> now that meant for you :)
<popey> pmcgowan: i lie, yesterday
<Saviq> om26er, it's just a waste of time otherwise :|
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<pmcgowan> popey, well, it is severely busted me thinks
<popey> pmcgowan: i haven't restarted it since.. thanks ☻
<pmcgowan> all my plugins are gone and cant install more
<didrocks> pmcgowan: you should ping qengho on #ubuntu-desktop
<om26er> Saviq, the reason is because some apps use certain autopilot features which other dont. and autopilot breakage can be catastrophic
<ogra_> just use oxide
<pmcgowan> ogra_, doesnt do plugins either ;(
<popey> yeah, no problem with plugins there!
<ogra_> heh, true
<popey> dammit
<pmcgowan> popey, works for you?
<popey> I mean, no problem as there are none.
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<ChickenCutlass> right
<pmcgowan> right
<t1mp> cjwatson: let me know when you test the changes that zsombi made in https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dynamic-tabs-test-failure/+merge/215886
<Saviq> om26er, sure, that's ok, but doing it by hand is just crazy, they even have a jenkins job that does that already
<t1mp> cjwatson: if it all works, I will happrove and we can land it
<Saviq> it's even called "autopilot release gatekeeper"
<cjwatson> t1mp: test's running now
<t1mp> cjwatson: cool, thanks
<t1mp> cjwatson: did you do a pull? there were some changes in the last few minutes
<om26er> sil2100, ping
<cjwatson> t1mp: I just did, yes, on r1011
<t1mp> great
<om26er> sil2100, there is an autopilot change incoming and we want to run autopilot tests, can you run that in a jenkins job please ?
<Saviq> http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/ ← here
<om26er> Saviq, I don't have admin access to that job, trying to find the right person
<Saviq> om26er, yup, me neither
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<sil2100> om26er: hmmmm, good question if I have the permissions, I probably don't...
<sil2100> But let me try
<bfiller> sil2100: need a silo for line 29
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> om26er, Saviq: it seems I have the permissions, let me look into how this works
<sil2100> bfiller: checking in a moment
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: assigned, thanks for filling in the landing o/
<sil2100> om26er: so, you want me to run all the tests with this with which silo?
<cjwatson> t1mp,zsombi1: that looks fine, debuild -B passed
<sil2100> 008?
<om26er> sil2100, line 24
<zsombi1> cjwatson: thx!!!!!
<om26er> sil2100, yeah 008
<t1mp> cjwatson: thanks! I'll approve the MR
<cjwatson> thanks for looking at this
<sil2100> om26er, Saviq: triggered, let's see how it goes
<Saviq> sil2100, awesome, thanks
<om26er> sil2100, when will you EOD ?
<sil2100> om26er: I will be jumping out in like ~30 minutes for practice, but I will be back before 21:00 CEST
<om26er> sil2100, Ninja much ?
<sil2100> om26er: not ninja, but related ;p
<sil2100> om26er: so, if you need anything re-ran, just drop me a PM and I'll do it for sure once back
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, just in case I ran gallery-app test suite 2 times on the latest image with no failures once again
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, anyway, I'm listing it
<sil2100> didrocks: so it seems to be flakyness on the smoketesting infra as before ;/
<didrocks> yep
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll be jumping out now in ~5 min if anything o/
<didrocks> sil2100: enjoy man!
<didrocks> Saviq: you are going to deliver bug #1297197 as well?
<ubot5> bug 1297197 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "New scopes performance needs to be improved" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297197
<didrocks> (saw you duplicated the other one)
<Saviq> didrocks, define "deliver"?
<didrocks> Saviq: like before trusty
<didrocks> (I see a MP attached)
<didrocks> but needs fixing
<Saviq> is probably fixed already
<Saviq> didrocks, so yeah, is on the readar
<Saviq> radar, even
<didrocks> Saviq: oh, like in the silo you propose?
<didrocks> Saviq: it's not in #296 for sure
<Saviq> didrocks, I mean the MP is fixed
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<Saviq> didrocks, I have 15 approved MPs already, want to get them through first... at least those you will agree to :P
<Saviq> but will definitely look at that one, too, and Albert is looking into more ways to improve it, too
<Saviq> truth is... it's mhr3's fault
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm not surprised! all mhr3's fault! :)
<Saviq> because before we would load the results on startup, so it'd be hidden behind the greeter ;P
<didrocks> Saviq: more seriously, I have a lot of chopiness that I didn't get before new scopes, but not only scrolling
<Saviq> and now they're only loaded when you unlock
<didrocks> Saviq: like when switching between scopes
<didrocks> (even once loaded)
<Saviq> didrocks, same
<Saviq> didrocks, they refresh
<didrocks> ah ok
<didrocks> so yeah, makes sense
<Saviq> didrocks, not every time, but when they know they should, they refresh the results
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, that exactly explain the behavior I'm seeins
<didrocks> seeing*
<Saviq> oh yeah, and that's the other mhr3's fault - all results go away and come in again even though nothing might've changed
<didrocks> tssss :p
<didrocks> Saviq: this branch will fix it as well?
<didrocks> mhr3: what have you done dude!
<didrocks> :)
<mhr3> i break stuff
<mhr3> you're welcome
<mhr3> didrocks, your mails would be so boring without me :P
<Saviq> didrocks, no, that won't be fixed until mhr3 gets off 'is a$$
<didrocks> mhr3: I like boring :p
<didrocks> Saviq: should that be 2 bugs then?
<didrocks> or is there another one for mhr3?
<didrocks> thostr_: do you know? ^
<Saviq> didrocks, I don't think that's reported as a bug, it's a feature request from me :P
<didrocks> let's use the same bug and adding a scope task
<didrocks> as the net result is the same
<didrocks> mhr3: which components? ^
<Saviq> didrocks, unity-scopes-shell
<didrocks> thanks!
<mhr3> Saviq, lies! scopes don't refresh all the time
<ogra_> oh man
<ogra_> dialer-app gets worse with every new image
<mhr3> didrocks, pls describe in detail what you're seeing
<ogra_> stop these image builds !
<didrocks> mhr3: skipping frames when switching between scopes
<thostr_> mhr3: so, it was you!!! I had this suspicion all day long...
<Saviq> mhr3, I didn't say all the time
<Saviq> mhr3, I said that *if* you experience a jerk when switching between scopes, most often that's going to be scope refreshing
 * asac starts ho
<mhr3> didrocks, on each and every swipe?
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> so the updater just updated my dict.cc webapp from 0.4 to 0.3
<popey> odd thing with the welcome screen since previous stable (#294) - swipe to unlock, tap ubuntu button..
<ogra_> (0.4 was only locally installed though ... but i have like 20 other apps like this)
<popey> as soon as you press the ubuntu button the time disappears from the welcome screen just before the welcome screen goes
<ogra_> popey, wow, that just a fraction of a second though
<ogra_> it seems to print something at the very top of the lock screen
<popey> noticable though.
<popey> the date
<popey> it moves up as the time disappears
<ogra_> i wouldnt have noticed without you telling me
<popey> hah
<popey> bet you would eventually
<ogra_> hmm, it felt like it was a longer string
<popey> its repeatable
<popey> is the welcome screen lightdm?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> not yet
<ogra_> there is a landing for that somewhere
<ogra_> (split greeter)
<popey> so is this unity8? (for bug filing purposes)
<ogra_> yes
<popey> ta
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-15-171154.png
<popey> got it! :D
<popey> ogra_: feel free to confirm bug 1308139
<ubot5> bug 1308139 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Clock momentarily disappears when unlocking #294" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308139
<davmor2> Chipaca: How do I test the push service?  Or is it a case of wait for another image?
<Chipaca> davmor2: which image are we talking about?
<Chipaca> davmor2: *my* image?
<popey> Chipaca: i got a notification that there was a new image after flashing cleanly #297
<popey> but the popup appeared and disappeared to quick to see
<davmor2> Chipaca: yes I'm on your image what push notifications should I receive
<popey> and it had [34] in it
<Chipaca> popey: ok
<Chipaca> i think we should probably stop sending testing notifications about now
<davmor2> popey: confirmed your clock issue
<popey> i rebooted hoping to get it again, but i didnt
<popey> thanks davmor2
<Chipaca> popey: from the terminal (as phablet), stop ubuntu-push-client, move ~/.local/share/ubuntu-push-client/levels.db aside, and start it again
<Chipaca> popey: that might get you a popup again :)
<popey> ok
<popey> Chipaca: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-15-172211.png
<Chipaca> popey: yep
<Chipaca> popey: i'm ... not sure if you think it's a bug or not :)
<popey> is [34] some code for "you are awesome"?
<popey> because it means nothing to me
<popey> ergo, yes, I think that's a bug
<Chipaca> we should get rid of the [##]
<popey> want a bug?
<Chipaca> popey: go on then :) thanks
<Chipaca> popey: fwiw it's the message level
<Chipaca> or number, or count
<Chipaca> but it's called a level in push
<ToyKeeper> Chipaca: You pinged earlier?
<Chipaca> ToyKeeper: in response to something you were telling me
<ToyKeeper> Chipaca: I don't see the silo in the spreadsheet any more; did you get everything landed?
<Chipaca> ToyKeeper: yes, worked with om26er on that
<Chipaca> ToyKeeper: thank you
<ToyKeeper> Okay, good.  :)
<Chipaca> ToyKeeper: rhuddie is working on making this level of testing automatable
<Chipaca> ToyKeeper: and i'm working on making the tests more comprehensive
<Saviq> we need something to run ap suites https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1278659 - running them manually is just a waste of time that we don't have...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1278659 in Ubuntu CI Services "Please run the autopilot-qt autopilot test suite as part of CI" [Undecided,New]
<asac> Saviq: you mean against landing silos?
<asac> (just asking because CI is used by many just for the MP bot)
<asac> oh its really about the MP bot
<davmor2> meh I forgot about the landing meeting that's what happens when you are doing too much :D
<asac> just autopilot-qt havin a special build system
<asac> davmor2: we didnt notice :)
<asac> davmor2: its all good. i had action to get jfunk find someone from QA to do upgrade testing from stable to current devel
<asac> didrocks trie that the upgrade works
<asac> in general, but we need more thorough look - meaing: accumulate some user data on the 6 month old image
<asac> and see what happens then if you upgrade
<davmor2> nice
<renato> robru, hi, could you push a new build for silo 14
<renato> robru, I have update the MR for syncevolution
<robru> renato, sure
<robru> renato, so you have new commits on same MPs, no new MPs right?
<renato> robru, yes only new commits
<jhodapp> robru, can you kick off a rebuild of media-hub in silo 017?
<robru> renato, ok, building: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-014-1-build/20/console
<robru> jhodapp, one sec
<jhodapp> k
<renato> robru, thanks
<robru> jhodapp, sorry. new commits or new MPs?
<robru> renato, you're welcome
<jhodapp> robru, new push to an existing MP
<robru> jhodapp, ok, just media-hub: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-017-1-build/30/console
<jhodapp> robru, thanks!
<robru> jhodapp, you're welcome!
<robru> bfiller_afk, publishing silo 4
<Saviq> asac, no, not about the MP bot, against silos
<Saviq> asac, I need to be able to take a silo, tell jenkins to run x, y, z tests on it, and come back to get results
<sergiusens> MP testing is orthogonal to silos (predates it)
<asac> Saviq: sound fginther is talking about the "CI" job (e.g. the MP review bot)
<asac> Saviq: we have silo automation high on our list
<ogra_> Saviq, in my ideal worlls there would be an LP buildd producing an image from your silo and then run all AP tests automated against that image
<ogra_> *world
<asac> right. its also related to image production for silos
<ogra_> but thats all pretty time consuming with our current setup
<Saviq> ogra_, sure, images could be used, although I feel that a bit heavy
<ogra_> well, thats the only way to actually test in the real context
<Saviq> yikes
<Saviq> asac, I think I pasted a wrong link :D
<Saviq> hence the confusion
<Saviq> I meant https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1308156
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308156 in Ubuntu CI Services "Need a paralellized jenkins job that runs autopilot suites on silos" [Undecided,New]
<asac> Saviq: that also adds the "parallellization feature" into the mix :)
<asac> which is number three
<asac> now you could also add emulator :P
<asac> but yeah, your need is known; lest review priorities on tuesday
<asac> for ev's team
<asac> those should clearly be pretty much on top
<ogra_> well, emulator and parallelization are kind of the same thing
<jhodapp|lunch> robru, sorry but had to make a couple more changes to media-hub, can you queue another rebuild of it please?
<robru> jhodapp|lunch, sure thing
<jhodapp|lunch> thanks!
<robru> ugh, no space left on device...
<robru> jhodapp|lunch, you're welcome: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-017-1-build/31/console
<fginther> Saviq, regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1308156
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308156 in Ubuntu CI Services "Need a paralellized jenkins job that runs autopilot suites on silos" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> Saviq, is a job that runs all the ap suites in serial of any use?
<Saviq> fginther, sure
<Saviq> fginther, would be a stop-gap, but still faster than running them manually
<Saviq> fginther, and, fwiw, more reliable
<fginther> Saviq, what would the image baseline need to be? proposed?
<Saviq> fginther, that'd probably be used most often
<Saviq> fginther, but since it's flashing every time anyway, would that really matter?
<Saviq> fginther, should be possible to flash with any channel / revision even
<fginther> Saviq, I guess I meant proposed vs stable, etc.
<Saviq> fginther, in terms of system image, not distro, right?
<fginther> Saviq, yes, I'm referreing to the system image, my terminology may be off
<Saviq> fginther, but yeah, same applies, since the devices are being flashed every time anyway, it should be possible to select which channel / revision to flash
<Saviq> fginther, channel = devel-proposed, revision = 283 or whatever's the latest
<Saviq> fginther, it would default to the newest revision in devel-proposed, could be useful to allow overriding, but not *really* necessary I'd think, for dev purposes we're all doing against the latest
<Saviq> fginther, and for anything that would require investigation, I'd say local runs are good enough
<fginther> Saviq, thanks so far... What about specifying the packages from the silo? Would it be acceptable to require a list of binary packages to install?
<Saviq> fginther, I think yes
<Saviq> fginther, we could then wrap that job with defaults for that per-project
<Saviq> fginther, or something to that effect, but yes, I think installing all generated packages would be wrong to do, dist-upgrade could be not enough... or too much, installing from distro...
<Saviq> fginther, then there's the ro requirement, phablet-test-click-setup currently only pulls from distro, it would need to understand PPAs, too
<fginther> Saviq, yep, all of those can lead to problems, but I need to make sure this isn't going to error prone
<Saviq> which brings us to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1262879 ...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262879 in Ubuntu CI Services "There should only be one, documented, way to run tests on devices" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> which probably needs fixing prior to the above...
 * Saviq wonders if we should have autopkgtests ran on device...
<Saviq> or something standard to that end
<Saviq> anyway
<Saviq> /away
<fginther> phablet-test-click-setup pulls stuff from distro? I thought it just hit bzr branches
<Saviq> fginther, it does pull a unity8 tarball, for example
<fginther> and yes, the goal is to move to something autopkgktests like, at least in the sense that the package knows how to test itself
<Saviq> fginther, but even if it didn't, stuff that's in silos isn't there in trunks anyway...
<fginther> Saviq, ah, unity8
<om26er_> Saviq, ok, so trying through test plans for unity8, powerd and autopilot things are working fine, as expected. Only waiting for http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/110/console to finish
<Saviq> om26er_, awesome, thanks
<fginther> Saviq, how do you test click packages (or do you)
<fginther> ?
<Saviq> fginther, phablet-test-click-setup + phablet-test-run
<Saviq> fginther, but when I add a unity8 silo, p-t-c-s fails, 'cause it's trying to get a tarball for the installed unity8 version from distro
<fginther> Saviq, sorry, I meant if a click package needs to be built, those are being built by silos
<fginther> Saviq, I've seen that problem
<Saviq> fginther, I'm not sure, but if they are indeed built by silos (I'm not sure they are, at least not for uploading to the store), p-t-c-s would need to know how to deal with that, too, and either branch from the silo (it's currently possible from http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/citrain/silos/) or grab tarballs from the PPAs
<fginther> Saviq, we're trying to solve the same issue with the ci-airline, I was just curious if the ci-train how a known way for dealing with click packages
<fginther> Saviq, thanks for the input, I'll update the bug
<Saviq> fginther, no worries, and sorry for dumping this like this ;D
<Saviq> fginther, when I heard that we should run all app suites manually when trying to release autopilot... my heart stopped...
<fginther> Saviq, I understand, it's obviously not the best use of people's time
<Saviq> om26er, one failure: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/label=mako-07/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/
 * Saviq runs locally to see if flaky
<om26er> Saviq, unity8 tests passed for locally so I don't see why they failed in jenkins
<Saviq> om26er, where do you mean?
<om26er> Saviq, woops looking at wrong column
<Saviq> om26er, the clock test +1 here, must be flaky
<om26er> Saviq, alright so we can approve this now :)
<Saviq> om26er, yes please :)
<om26er> Saviq, done
<Saviq> \o/
<Saviq> kgunn, silo 008 is +1 from QA ↑
<kgunn> woopwoop
<kgunn> where's mterry so i can thank him for the speedy work
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<robru> Saviq, kgunn ... what's that? silo 8 ready to publish?
<robru> Saviq, kgunn : published silo 8!
<Saviq> robru, thanks!
<ogra_> asac, i assume we want an image build witht that ? ^^^
<kgunn> ogra_: asac yes that's youre greeter wont unlock fix
<bfiller> robru: can you re-upload syncevolution to silo14 with this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu/trusty/syncevolution/fix-1306112/+merge/215881
<bfiller> robru: the MR was updated since it was first uploaded
<robru> bfiller, sure
<robru> bfiller, wait, is it just one MR? or are there two now?
<bfiller> robru: should just be the one MR to syncevo
<robru> bfiller, ok
<robru> bfiller, hmmm, no
<robru> bfiller, the original branch I uploaded was https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/syncevolution/fix-photo-merge
<robru> bfiller, and the commit there is different than the two at https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu/trusty/syncevolution/fix-1306112/+merge/215881
<bfiller> robru: the fix-photo-merge MR  got released a while ago I believe. We're testing a new fix now which is the MR I pasted
<robru> bfiller, oh ok, I guess I have old stuff lying around then ;-)
<bfiller> robru: np, sil had uploaded this to silo 14 this morning, but since then renato has modified it
<robru> bfiller, ohh ok ok, from just this morning
<bfiller> robru: yeah
<cjwatson> Could somebody retrigger CI on https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/mir/arm64-install/+merge/215892, please (if it's not already running)?  I seem to have misplaced my s-jenkins login details
<boiko> robru: hi, would you mind assigning a silo to row 34 when possible?
<robru> boiko, ok, you got silo 16
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko, you're welcome!
<robru> cihelp ^^ see cjwatson 's message
<cjwatson> Oh thanks
<fginther> cjwatson, ack
<robru> cjwatson, you're welcome!
<fginther> cjwatson, it just finished 21 minutes ago and passed. do you still want to rerun it?
<cjwatson> Oh right :-)
<cjwatson> No, that's fine then, thanks, sorry for the noise
<fginther> cjwatson, no worries
<davmor2> cyphermox: I just had wifi die on me on desktop what logs would be useful?  I got some stuff in dmesg about a bandwidth change where upon wlan0: disassociated and then deauthenticated.
<cyphermox> davmor2: file a bug with ubuntu-bug
<rsalveti> ogra_: can we build another image?
<rsalveti> ogra_: this lxc-android-config is a nightmare if you run apt-get dist-upgrade
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes, waiting for a few packages still
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, nothing i can do
<rsalveti> for some weird reason even when umounting the udev file I'm still unable to get it stalled
<rsalveti> installed
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> proper only works from recovery
<ogra_> if there arent any cross device links in place at all
<ogra_> rsalveti, i'll kick a build as soon as unity8 has landed
<robru> ogra_, rsalveti it's blocked in -proposed, I just pinged cjwatson about that. gotta run for lunch now but you can follow that up with him if you like
<davmor2> cyphermox: apparently LP hates me
<ogra_> cyphermox, ignore my last comment on the routing bug ...
<davmor2> cyphermox: bug 1308238
<ubot5> bug 1308238 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Wireless was just dropped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308238
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 298 building (started: 20140415 20:55) ===
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^^
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> sorry, unity8 took a while
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, odd time of day for a new build.
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> we are trying to do one build per big landing atm
<ToyKeeper> I'm not complaining though...  this means I can get my daily testing done quite a bit earlier.  :)
<ogra_> 298 should have the "keyboard over greeter screen" fix
<ogra_> right, but we will likely step on our own toes WRT automated tests
<ogra_> which means no reference values
<ToyKeeper> ogra_: Just yesterday I found that snap decisions can pop up under the keyboard.  Any idea if that might be fixed too?
<ogra_> hmm, not sure
<ogra_> kgunn, ^^^
<ToyKeeper> I wouldn't really expect so, but it seems possible given the nature of the update.
<ToyKeeper> I haven't really been doing exploratory testing much, but I keep tripping over new issues by accident.
<ogra_> which is great :)
<kgunn> ogra_: ToyKeeper don't think so, pretty sure that'd be seperate (snap-d under keyboard)
<ogra_> in 14.04 we still have some freedom, nothing is 100% yet ... if you experience the same in 14.10 ... then it will be worrying ;)
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: gotta bug # for that one ? (snap-d under osk )
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: No, not yet...  just found it late last night, and I'm behind on filing bugs.
<ToyKeeper> (hoping to catch up on that today, actually)
<kgunn> its a cool one...
<kgunn> if bugs can be cool
<ToyKeeper> Easy to repro though...  trigger the OSK in landscape mode, then receive a text message.
<ToyKeeper> (or call, or whatever)
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: yeah...i got no sim
<kgunn> :-/
<kgunn> wife forced me onto verizon/cdma
<ogra_> geez, ask your manager to get ayou a prepaid one
<kgunn> yeah..i need to go get one
<ToyKeeper> I should send you my SIM...  I can't test 3G with it, but the rest works.
<ogra_> though testing calls is probably not your main focus :)
<ToyKeeper> Actually, I suppose I should reinstall android to verify if it's a carrier issue or software issue.
<Saviq> robru, hey, icanhassilo for line 17 please?
<asac> ogra_: we want images for every landing, yes :)
<Saviq> cyphermox, could we get a silo please ↑↑?
<Saviq> last resort, rsalveti, could we have a silo please ↑↑↑?
<cyphermox> unity is already in landing 002
<Saviq> cyphermox, that's a temp silo
<Saviq> cyphermox, can be ignored
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 298 DONE (finished: 20140415 22:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/298.changes ===
<boiko> robru: landing-016 tested and ready to go
<ToyKeeper> ... and flashing.
<cyphermox> Saviq: landing 8
 * cyphermox goes out to get dinner
<Saviq> cyphermox, thanks!
<bfiller> robru: silo 1 ready to be published
<robru> bfiller, silo 1 published
<robru> boiko, silo 16 published
<robru> bfiller, silo 7 published
<bfiller> robru: nice
<bfiller> robru: I may have a few more to publish shortly
<robru> bfiller, sure
<bfiller> robru: what's the status of releasing packages that are in the desktop, like indicator-datetime and syncevolution?
<robru> bfiller, well, trusty release is tomorrow, so basically, only do that if they're critical bugfixes that are trivial to verify
<robru> bfiller, or we can "publish" now and -release team will just block them in UNAPPROVED until after U opens.
<bfiller> robru: that might be the best
<robru> bfiller, but be aware that if they are blocked in proposed, they won't get to the phone either.
<robru> or blocked anywhere, proposed or UNAPPROVED
<bfiller> robru: yup, that's a bummer but understand
<robru> bfiller, it's convergence ;-)
<rsalveti> Saviq: it seems you're all set
<bfiller> robru: silo 14 ready for release, it's fine that indicator-dateteime and syncevo will be stuck in UNAPPROVED
<bfiller> robru: at least sync-monitor will land in image
<bfiller> robru: also silo 6 ready for release
<robru> bfiller, great
<bfiller> robru: going to be afk for a while, send me email if there is a problem
<robru> bfiller, published!
<bfiller> robru: thank you sir
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-16
<kgunn> fginther: are you on?...we've had some MP's on our dev-branch ci trying to land for ~10hrs, just need someone to help unstick that
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 299 building (started: 20140416 02:05) ===
<sergiusens> robru: hey, can I get a silo for line 35?
<sergiusens> robru: same for line 36 please
<sergiusens> or cyphermox :-) ^^
<robru> sergiusens, hey, sure
<robru> sergiusens, ok, you got 1 and 6 ;-)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 299 DONE (finished: 20140416 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/299.changes ===
<Mirv> good morning once again
<ToyKeeper> ... still no silos apparently ready for QA.  Two are close, but one says it's waiting on a bugfix from jhodapp, and the other says it's waiting on a test plan.
<didrocks> ToyKeeper: hey, you mean, line 16?
<didrocks> (not sure if it's waiting on jhodapp or missing test plan)
<ToyKeeper> Lines 11 and 16.
<didrocks> yeah, which one is waiting on a test plan?
<ToyKeeper> didrocks: Line 16 -- test plan, line 11 -- bugfix.
<didrocks> ok, thanks for looking!
<didrocks> saw that you set that in the comment
<ToyKeeper> I just moved om26er's comment over, because yesterday's delay has been fixed and isn't relevant any more.
<didrocks> ok
<ToyKeeper> I'm not really sure what om26er did with it today though; he didn't put anything in the log we've been using to sync with each other.
<didrocks> I can't really tell you as well. Maybe send him an email so that you get more details tomorrow?
<Mirv> didrocks: it seems sil2100's appmenu-qt5 got rejected from the queue, do you know what we should do with the landing in this situation?
<Mirv> the train says it's in no space or time because of that
<didrocks> Mirv: if sil2100 wants to add a new MP, he can add it, reconfigure, and rebuild
<didrocks> Mirv: if he wants to abandon the silo, we can m&c "only free silo"
<Mirv> ok, I'll ask him when he's here
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I designed the train for this sort of things ;)
<didrocks> you can either always iterate
<didrocks> or abandon
<didrocks> (hence the dangerous "m&c ignore package not in destination")
<Mirv> right
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<sil2100> Mirv: hi! Do you maybe know why my appmenu-qt5 release landed in the rejected queue?
<Mirv> sil2100: hi, I noticed it's in there, but I did not find discussion linked to the rejection from the release channel
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks, will try to ask around
<Mirv> sil2100: I tried to think of means to have some additional info from some logs or such, but at least I don't remember now
<Mirv> if a package is deleted, then there's an explanation on the LP
<sil2100> I wonder what could have been wrong with it
<sil2100> Too bad it doesn't say anything about who did the rejection
<sil2100> At least I would know who I should wait for
<Mirv> sil2100: I believe you'll get an answer to your query at some point today
<Mirv> they tend to follow the release channel's discussion closely
<asac> o/
<sil2100> hm, two failures on dialer-app, that's something new
<sil2100> Let me take a look at that
<Mirv> sil2100: it's diaper-app now
<sil2100> ;p ?
<Mirv> sil2100: see mailing list, there was a typoed message :)
<sil2100> Ahah, from Julien - now I see it ;)
<didrocks> I need to send to jibel a dell Canonical laptop. Going to the post office (quite urgent)
<didrocks> I should be back on time for the meeting
<sil2100> Ok, good luck
<sil2100> o/
<didrocks> thanks ;)
 * Mirv dist-upgraded one machine from precise to trusty
<dbarth> good morning
<dbarth> o/ silo 004 ready to land
<dbarth> seb128: i think the branch fixes the crasher for updates ^^
<seb128> dbarth, great, thanks
<dpm> hi vila, would it be possible to retrigger Jenkins for https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/dropping-letters/fix-1288885/+merge/210179 ? I believe Francis dropped the raring test that's failing, as we're no longer using it
<vila> dpm: do you have the corresponding jenkins job url ?
<dpm> vila, is that the one in the last comment? I.e. http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/dropping-letters-autolanding/9/ ?
<vila> dpm: should be, let me look
<dpm> cool, thanks
<sil2100> dbarth: will have a look, thanks o/
<vila> dpm: the raring job is still there AFAICS
<vila> dpm: did fginther told you he will drop it and didn't have time for that ?
<dpm> vila, ok, nevermind then, thanks. I'll have a chat about removing it when fginther is back online :)
<vila> dpm: I'm not really familiar on how these jobs are handled, the description says it's generated
<dpm> I think it should be ok to drop it, as we're not really supporting raring in the core apps PPA anymore
<vila> dpm: ack, thanks, we're documenting that kind of stuff as we go to allow vanguard to act as backups, let me check if I can find something about that
<dpm> cool, thanks vila. Let me know if there is anything I can help with regarding documenting anything related to core apps
<vila> dpm: nope, nothing in the playbook, well, ask fginther to document what it needs to do for your case and that should help ;)
<vila> dpm: what I *can* do right now is modifying the job in jenkins (changes will be lost/validated when fginther do his magic) so we can run it this morning ?
<dpm> vila, that'd be good, thanks
<asac> sil2100: figured dialer?
<ogra_> anything new about dialer ?
<asac> ogra_: tests fail?
<ogra_> still has two errors
<ogra_> sure, since quite a while
<asac> ah
<asac> 09:35 < sil2100> hm, two failures on dialer-app, that's something new
<asac> 09:36 < sil2100> Let me take a look at that
<asac> thats what i was looking at
<ogra_> nah, unless they are suddenly different ones :)
<asac> guess those are the flaky ones didrocks is complaining about
<ogra_> these are the failures that didrocks mentioned in his mail ... happen in the infra but arent reproducable at home
<asac> sigh
<didrocks> back
<ogra_> front
<vila> dpm: done, track http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/dropping-letters-autolanding/10/ and let me and fginther know
<asac> where are we with aligning infra with local tooling? whats still different?
<didrocks> :p
<asac> middle
<asac> hehe
<didrocks> tssss ;)
<asac> top
<asac> :P
<asac> lol
<ogra_> asac, not sure, but ofono-phonesim-autostart has always been a little fragile
<ogra_> especially if you already have a SIM (like the phones in the lab)
<ogra_> (though i dont want to blame it right away)
<sil2100> ogra_: usually only one test was failing, it all seems to be flakyness related to the same thing
<sil2100> First test run on my local devices passed normally...
<ogra_> in any case, diealer and messaging both use phonesim ... which adds extra variables (do you have a sim or not etc)
<ogra_> (does the test pick the emulated or the real SIM ...)
<vila> dpm: that was fast... and green. Success ?
<sil2100> ogra_: I think it picks up the emulated one, I guess? But yeah, there might be indeed differences as I have a sim-card present at all times
<ogra_> sil2100, well, we have dual SIM support now ...
<ogra_> and for the callback test AP dails 119 for example ... then phonesim simulates an incoming call
<ogra_> if it dials with the real SIM there wont be coming a call back
<dpm> vila, the executed test runs show SUCCESS, but there is a FAILED: autolanding message that I'm not too sure about -> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/dropping-letters/fix-1288885/+merge/210179/comments/512946
<Laney> ev: Can you see if ps-jenkins@lists.canonical.com gets mail from Launchpad when uploads are rejected from the queue please?
<vila> dpm: hmm, me neither :-/ I tried to copy some parameters from the previous job, some may need more adjustments. But given the changes I made to the job, may be the easiest is to top-approve again to resume the normal workflow ?
<vila> dpm: the worrying part is that 'Approved revid is not set in launchpad. ' which is obscure to me
<dpm> vila, this one was never top-approved, but I can do it if that helps. Yes, I've no idea what that means either
<vila> dpm: never top-approved ? The mystery thickens...
<sil2100> psivaa: do you know if the devices in the lab have SIM cards in them?
<vila> dpm: is that yet another workflow ? I thought top-approving was what triggered the autolanding >-/
<dpm> oh, wait, let me have a look. I think I never did, but perhaps someone else did
<psivaa> sil2100: mako devices should have iirc. needs confirmation though
<popey> dpm: vila did I break dropping letters?
<didrocks> popey: sil2100: coming?
<dpm> popey, I don't think so, we're just trying to figure things out. Did you top-approve the MP?
<vila> dpm: great, popey feels he's responsible ! ;) We're done \o/
<popey> hah
<popey> ignore me ☻
<vila> popey: kidding, what dpm said of course ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: mind looking at this flaky test: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/298:20140415.2:20140411.3/7758/unity8/1035719/ ?
<Saviq> didrocks, it failed to drag down the indicators, first time we've seen that, will have a look
<Saviq> didrocks, is this the first time you've seen that?
<didrocks> dbarth: can you pease add to your testing plan the new cases?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, as well
<didrocks> for the crasher
<Saviq> unity8 in silo 008 ready for QA sign off (nothing major, but a lot of branches)
<ogra_> Saviq, is the indicator startup reordering in that one ?
<Saviq> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> oooh !
<ogra_> someone land it immediately !!!
<ogra_> :P
<zsombi> guys, do we have different JS engines running on different HW architectures?
<zsombi> yesterday we've been facing some weird issues on arm64 builds, now we're getting warnings on wait() JS function on powerpc... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172924234/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-powerpc.ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46%2B14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<zsombi> ogra_ didrocks: anybody... ^
<dbarth> didrocks: i think they should go on system-settings/update, the code was calling a null object
<dbarth> seb128: ^^
<seb128> dbarth, the issue was not only visible on settings/update, the update-manager app had similar problems
<dbarth> hmm, then we're not fixing all of the bugs, ie there can be other parts that call a null object
<ogra_> zsombi, you should talk to someone working with these areches like infinity or cjwatson
<didrocks> Saviq: is there the bug fix for the perf issue?
<didrocks> like scrolling scopes and so on
<Saviq> didrocks, not yet
<didrocks> Saviq: do you think you will have time for another landing before tomorrow with it?
<Chipaca> popey: did you file a bug about [##]?
<Saviq> didrocks, and don't expect it to be "just fixed" in the coming day
<Chipaca> popey: (good morning, etc :) )
<didrocks> asac: FYI ^ (if you want to prepare the meeting tonight)
<didrocks> asac: it will mean we'll have perf regressions I guess on the "trusty" image (the one that the press will probably test with)
<Saviq> didrocks, I will review the branch that we have already and make a landing with it
<didrocks> asac: I wonder if we should take any unity8 version in between and the linked risks, wdyt?
<popey> Chipaca: bug 1308145
<ubot5> bug 1308145 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "Supurious numbers in brackets in notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308145
<Saviq> didrocks, but we traded flexibility for performance with the new dash concepts, is all
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, but TBH, the trade is really unbalanced, just try an older image and compare side-by-side
<Saviq> didrocks, now we need to go back, and one by one, reduce the impact, but it's not a "ah, here's the problem, let's fix it now" thing
<didrocks> Saviq: let's see what asac thinks about it, I'll be eager to have more opinions
<Chipaca> popey: thanks
<Saviq> didrocks, TBH I don't understand how things like this suddenly become so pressing, after it's been like that for a few weeks already :[
<didrocks> Saviq: it was said to be easily fixable and not track it until a promoted image went in
<Saviq> well, nobody asked me...
<didrocks> Saviq: popey mentionned it a couple of times on the ML
<Saviq> didrocks, sorry, I'm not following the whole of the ML, have plenty of things to do apart from that, obviously you know who to talk to about scopes UI
<Saviq> and using "regression" as a keyword for everything is already rather annoying
<didrocks> Saviq: you mean that the rendering speed is as good as it was in saucy ?
<didrocks> or before the new scopes?
<didrocks> Saviq: especially when we were told that the scopes were blocked by the LT for 3 weeks and was ready (while seeing the number of crashes and subsequent issues, it was not)
<didrocks> so please don't start on that field, we accepted it to help you and we are here to help you
<didrocks> not against you
<didrocks> however, you have to admit that from an user perspective, this is rather annoying
<Saviq> didrocks, no, I mean that when rewriting a whole portion of the system, you can't expect it to be more performant every time, especially when you bring as much flexibility as we did
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm not telling you didn't do the right thing, just that I think the current effort, trying to get something that people will test in 2 days, should maybe focus on this rather than other bugs (or you can argue the other bugs are way more important and should then)
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, it is a problem, we're on it, but it doesn't result in the phone being unusable, maybe not as pleasant
<didrocks> Saviq: TBH, the scrolling issue doesn't seem to be a bad one, I'm more annoyed by the switching scope one as sometimes, the animation is blocked in the middle for multiple seconds
<didrocks> yeah, not unusable, but will give bad PR
<Saviq> didrocks, multiple seconds? that's not something I'm aware of
<Saviq> didrocks, and as I said, we have improvements in store already, we have more on our minds, we'll get there
<Saviq> didrocks, if 14.04 was such an important milestone, we should've stopped working on features over a month ago
<didrocks> Saviq: I don't know TBH, I keep having contradictory info as well
<didrocks> like I thought as you did
<Saviq> but as far as I've been told, the traditional ubuntu deadlines don't apply to Touch as much
<didrocks> but now, seems we want to have a release email
<didrocks> (news from yesterday)
<didrocks> still trying to decipher what people want
<Saviq> eh...
<dbarth> seb128: do you have a pointer to the system-update code branch maybe?
<dbarth> seb128: i'm struggling to find the right project
<seb128> dbarth, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/files/head:/plugins/system-update/
<dbarth> seb128: ty!
<seb128> dbarth, yw
<asac> 11:07 < didrocks> asac: I wonder if we should take any unity8 version in between and the linked risks, wdyt?
<asac> that suggests to go back on unity8?
<didrocks> asac: what do you mind by "go back"
<didrocks> asac: just that we don't have the perf enhancement which is the remaining one we track, should we continue and iterate on unity8 meanwhile, wdyt?
<didrocks> I just want other opinions on this
<asac> didrocks: ah asking if we should continue landing of unity8 goodies
<didrocks> yep
<ogra_> if it fixes issues
<asac> right
<didrocks> indeed
<ogra_> (and passes testing)
<didrocks> ogra_: it doesn't yet? I didn't see QA signing off
<asac> the currently discussed alert levels and rules are here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1FOqa6jqGEFPgJ2Ghxgkb7Cqi774IujImPHfYFEYnJgc/edit#slide=id.p
<ogra_> right, but it will have to regardless
<asac> what would that say?
<asac> (thats not set in stone, so just checking what this would answer :))
<asac> so if unity8 is the affected component it would say in TRAINCON-0:
<asac> - isolated bugfixes with Max Velocity rules
<didrocks>  - non-isolated bugfixes of affected components with Max Care rules
<asac>  - non-isolated bugfixes of affected components with Max Care rules
<asac>  - features for affected components cannot land
<asac> though even that can be discussed
<asac> are the unity8 fixes pending isolated?
<asac> or non?
<didrocks> asac: the MP between them you mean?
<didrocks> or between components?
<asac> isolated is not really defined i think
<asac> i think it basically could mean two things:
<asac> 1. the MP is only about the bug fix (e.g. nothing else is piggybacked)
<asac> 2. the MP does not span multiple components
<didrocks> exactly
<didrocks> so if 2. -> it's a clear "No", and we can remove the QA double checking
<asac> didrocks: under those rules only if the MP doesnt piggyback other stuff
<asac> we could kill 1. from the equation
<asac> kgunn was challenging that part
<asac> feels its better for him to deliver more stuff
<didrocks> asac: well, there are some code cleanup
<ogra_> well, it brings us back in sync with fixes that are supposed to land anyway
<ogra_> if they pass QA i think its worth getting them in to not start the U cycle with to much debt
<didrocks> ogra_: I guess the question is do we ask QA or not. Seems from the rules asac set, it shouldn't
<ogra_> if they dont pass we can still reject (or roll back)
<asac> right, so if its isolated bugfix we can land without QA according the rules in there
<ogra_> i think one day before release we should ask QA for cross checking all landings
<ogra_> we're getting short on time and rolling back costs more
<asac> i dont know. i kind of dont like the special case of "one day before release" :)
<ogra_> so better test once more in advance
<ogra_> well its simply math :) an equation between testing in advance and what it costs to roll back
<asac> yeah in principal you are right i guess
<asac> but... i dont know
<ogra_> rolling back steals more of our time
<asac> we could stop landing 1 day before release
<asac> which mean we would be able to back out everything that causes damage in worst case
<ogra_> well but that would have been nice to announce :)
<ogra_> (before that last day is here)
<asac> not good to announce that
<asac> then people rush
<ogra_> well
<asac> always announce lock-downs the day after :P
<asac> j.k.
<ogra_> announce it 2 months before release indeed
<asac> its gruel, but better :P
<asac> cruel
<ogra_> so people can plan
<ogra_> doing it now out of the blue is bad
<ogra_> because we trash peoples plans
<asac> well, there is a tendency of folks to rush
<didrocks> so… for that one?
<didrocks> do we rely on QA or not?
<asac> didrocks: which one are we talking exactly about?
<didrocks> asac: line 17
<asac> didrocks: i think if there is additional code cleanup, we can say its non-isolated and get QA :P
<asac> until we understand it better
<asac> so we avoid that problem
<asac> hehe
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> sounds good to me
<asac> unless you feel its safe
<asac> to land and backout in worst case
<sil2100> Need to jump out to the pharmacy for a jiffy
<didrocks> QA only has that one ready to test
<didrocks> so can be ok
<didrocks> asac: sounds ok? ^
<asac> didrocks: you mean they will have time?
<asac> sure
<didrocks> asac: I guess om26er has, there is nothing else to double check now
<asac> sure
<didrocks> (or ready to be doubled check rather)
<asac> then put them on it
<ogra_> line 35 is safe btw
<ogra_> (tested by multiple people in advance already)
 * om26er downloads the latest image.
<didrocks> ogra_: how that is? it's not built?
<didrocks> ogra_: you merge both locally and built?
<ogra_> didrocks, nope, just used the patches on the existing package ...
<didrocks> ok
<ogra_> whee ! under 29sec http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-299.png (the screen is up around 20-22)
<popey> dpm: vila did we get a conclusion of what's wrong with https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/dropping-letters/fix-1288885/+merge/210179 ?
<popey> "Approved revid is not set in launchpad." is obscure to me
<vila> popey: same here, it's a tarmac thing AFAIK so top-approving may just do the right thing (I can't do that, no access rights)
<dpm> no idea, vila, we can top-approve and try
<popey> done
<vila> and the approved revision appeared magically...
<vila> dpm, popey: ... and http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/dropping-letters-autolanding/11/console running
<om26er> didrocks, Saviq regarding the unity8 landing did anyone do the testing ?
<om26er> with the silo in question
<didrocks> om26er: upstream testing is done by upstream… most of the time Saviq
<didrocks> as testing pass is set to yes, I would say they did
 * ogra_ files bug 1308459 for cyphermox 
<ubot5> bug 1308459 in rfkill (Ubuntu) "on touch rfkill needs to ship the /var/lib/rfkill directory or create it from a postinst script" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308459
<Saviq> om26er, it says "Yes" to testing, so yeah, I did go through our TestPlan, did some exploratory testing and ran autopilot
<Saviq> om26er, QA Sign-off is a secondary run
<om26er> Saviq, ok, just wanted to make sure:)
<didrocks> om26er: as told on the ML, you won't see the orange color if upstream didn't set "test pass" to Yes.
<om26er> didrocks, right, I know that. I just wanted to check what level of testing was done.
<om26er> seems pretty thorough
<davmor2> didrocks: is it just me or have all the landing afternoon meetings vanished from the calendar?
<didrocks> davmor2: hum, seems you're right
<davmor2> didrocks: I see yesterdays but none for today onwards
<didrocks> yeah, same
<didrocks> let me reschedule it, someone probably mislead
<dbarth> o/ line 37 with a new silo request
<sil2100> didrocks: if I want to 're-publish' something, all I have to do is re-run publish with 'ignore_step'?
<didrocks> hum, fail
<didrocks> :p
<ogra_> blame asac
<sil2100> dbarth: will look into that ;)
<didrocks> better ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: you did rebuild it?
<sil2100> didrocks: no, I just need to republish, since the rejection got rejected, and a new sync request for the same package is needed ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: not possible without a rebuild or asking webops
<sil2100> Ah, boo
<didrocks> sil2100: I can fake and have a sync req. on snakefruit if needed
<sil2100> Oh :)
<didrocks> sil2100: well, you published it… you can republish with other components
<didrocks> but not the same
<didrocks> if it was rejected, they must be a reason?
<didrocks> (and so why republish the same?)
<sil2100> didrocks: could you do it? Pretty please? Yeah, the reason was that it introduced the gtk2.0 dep, but they didn't notice that qt5gui already has that dependency
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> (due to the qgtk2 plugin which I'm emulating)
<sil2100> So they thought it's a new dependency in overall, but it's just an extension of the status quo
<sil2100> didrocks: thank you o/
<didrocks> sil2100: what silo was it?
<sil2100> 005 - it's still there if anything
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/
<didrocks> sil2100: done
<Mirv> sil2100: nice that it got resolved!
<sil2100> Thank you
<asac> ogra_: w00t?
<ogra_> ?
<asac> i still have landing calls on mycalendar
<asac> the afternoon one
<ogra_> they just re-appeared
 * didrocks readded them
<vila> dpm, popey : and merged, so landed correct ?
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<popey> vila: yup
<sil2100> dbarth, Laney: silo assigned o/
<dpm> vila, yes, looks good, thanks!
<Laney> happy daze
<Laney> dbarth: pressing build
<davmor2> popey: Facebook are links opening for you?
<popey> davmor2: no
<davmor2> didrocks: ^
<popey> twitter works nicely now!
<popey> scrolls properly
<davmor2> popey: same for g+ just FB
<didrocks> davmor2: not a regression, but dbarth would know more (they fixed twitter)
<popey> yeah, links work in twitter
<mhr3> didrocks, you're the one who reported slow rendering when swiping between scopes, right?
<mhr3> didrocks, can you record a video of that pls?
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, sure, if you can tell me how to do on phone :)
<mhr3> didrocks, and attach to the bug
<mhr3> didrocks, you hold a different phone on top of it :P
<didrocks> mhr3: that's technology… :p
<om26er> Saviq, one autopilot test failed, it does pass if I run it again though http://paste.ubuntu.com/7260904/
<didrocks> mhr3: I got it when unlocking the greeter itself, I guess the scope cache is "hot"
<davmor2> popey: also what happen if you let some music play beyond the screen blanking?  For me it seems to judder, stop and then carry on playing
<ogra_> asac, seb128 isnt off, he is just hiding from -touch :P
<didrocks> mhr3: got on small jittery
<asac> seems he is testing somethin (lurked on -desktop)
 * didrocks waits to transmit the videos
<asac> seb128: hey
<seb128> ogra_, I was restarting session to test an upgrade
<asac> 13:28 < asac> "Only issue I observed so far is that upgrade screen shows 13.10 when actually it is downloading 14.04 trusty image. This is bit of misleading.
<seb128> asac, hey
<asac> "
<ogra_> excuses
<asac> 13:29 < asac> gatox: we tested upgrading from 13.10 to latest 14.04 image and observed the above
<asac> seb128: ^
<seb128> lol
<seb128> asac, where do you see 13.10 written?
<asac> any idea if we need to change something?
<asac> seb128: i think in the upgrade dialog
<asac> seb128: i will loop u into the thread
<didrocks> mhr3: waiting on google to upload the video…
<gatox> asac, is that in system settings?
<asac> gatox: are there other ways to upgrade?
<asac> i am really confident he used the UI
<asac> for that test
<gatox> asac, if it's related to that, maybe you should talk with barry, he is the one that made the update daemon, and the daemon is sending the strings to show
<popey> davmor2: testing
<popey> davmor2: nope, didnt happen here.
<popey> davmor2: only had music open after clean boot though, no other apps
<davmor2> popey: yeah it's not for me now I wonder if it was just something else in the background
<popey> yeah, probably
<asac> mandel: ^^
<asac> mandel: we tested upgrading from 13.10 to latest devel
<asac> mandel: 13:31 < asac> 13:28 < asac> "Only issue I observed so far is that upgrade screen shows 13.10 when actually it is downloading 14.04 trusty image. This is bit of misleading.
<asac> mandel: 13:36 < gatox> asac, if it's related to that, maybe you should talk with barry, he is the one that made the update daemon, and the daemon is sending the strings to show
<asac> mandel: can you check if there is something on the daemon we would have to do?
<seb128> asac, ogra_, mandel: the string is coming from the service
<asac> i assume the bug is already in 13.10 image
<seb128> right, likely
<asac> so we can only fix it so that next upgrade will be good, but surely should be done now
<ogra_> seb128, which one ? locally ?
<asac> so we dont have the same next time we ship stable :P
<asac> ogra_: yeah, the one barry and mandel are doing
<ogra_> right
<gatox> asac, that is not coming from the download manager daemon, but from the update dbus daemon
<ogra_> just wanted to be sure he doesnt mean the server
<asac> right
<asac> imo that info should come from server :)
<ogra_> asac, i bet it just reads from /etc/system-image/channel.ini
<gatox> asac, system settings doesn't talk directly to the ubuntu download manager for image upgrade
<asac> thats they only way to really not have to update before you can fix it :)
<asac> ogra_: but that feels wrong approach
<asac> ogra_: if you download an upgrade the version etc. displayed before you do the upgrade or during needs to come from server somehow
<asac> agreed?
<ogra_> asac, ah, no, that info isnt in there
<asac> well lets wait for mandel and barry check
<asac> mandel: can you check what exactly is done now?
<asac> :)
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> thanks
<asac> did the crash get fixed for syustem settings?
<asac> the one rick had yesterday?
<asac> dbarth: ?
<asac> can we please test the hell out of this?
<asac> we MUST NOT have any chance that updates dont work
<seb128> asac, it's supposed to be fixed
<asac> in all cases
<asac> so all condititions need to be stressed
<asac> if you dont have anything else to deliver for release, just sit down and test test test all cases you can imagine :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> dbarth: ^
<asac> seb128: who fixed it?
<asac> would like to also get him the message above directly :)
<asac> mardy: ^^
<asac> it was you i guess
<seb128> asac, mardy
<dbarth> what's up
<dbarth> (back from lunch, easy please)
<seb128> asac, in fact https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-credentials/14.04+14.04.20140415
<seb128> so alecu
<seb128> asac, not sure anyone was able to reproduce rick's issue to confirm the fix works for that one as well though
<asac> dbarth: read the 15 lines above :)
<dbarth> asac: so yes, i think the crash is fixed, i landed a fix this morning, and try to retrigger the crash in various conditions
<asac> dbarth: right. on top try everything to break it; taer down networking while updating, unmount disk
<asac> remove file while download happens :)
<asac> etc.
<dbarth> inspected the code also of the update-manager plugin and i don't hink it can bypass the fix anymore
<asac> powercyucle in the middle
<asac> etc.
<asac> we have to work on big upgrade testing next
<mardy> asac, seb128: no I didn't fix it, it was alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-credentials/missing-identity/+merge/215903
<seb128> mardy, yeah, I corrected my statement if you read the backlog ;-)
<mardy> seb128: oops, right :-)
<asac> alecu: ^ read the log starting :47
<asac> as well. thx
<didrocks> mhr3: 2 videos (tried to keep them short) attached to the bug report
<mhr3> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> yw
<Saviq> om26er, right, we get this sometimes
<Saviq> om26er, basically means ap failed to connect with unity8
<om26er> Saviq, hmm, so I figured the problem is here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/unity8/process_helpers.py#L92
<om26er> it fails to turn on the screen sometimes with evdev
<om26er> so if at that moment i press the power button by hand that can result in the test success
<om26er> Saviq, I had a crash which I am trying to report but seems its not reporting to launchpad, do you want the .crash file ?
<om26er> well I am not sure if its new or old unless we can retrace it
<Saviq> om26er, please, yes, send it up somewhere for me
<Saviq> om26er, pre-process it with apport-cli first, please
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<alecu> hi asac: was my fix added to the phone image? should I test that?
<sergiusens> sil2100: Mirv can we publish silo 1?
<davmor2> didrocks, popey: so it seems dbarth and co are aware of the FB issue and a possible fix is on route, /me crosses fingers.
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, but not a regression right?
<didrocks> we had it for a while
<dbarth> didrocks: there is a regression in fact
<didrocks> dbarth: him, since when?
<dbarth> didrocks: due to various factors, but it was working in twitter and FB for certain links
<didrocks> ah
<dbarth> but here we have most links broken
<dbarth> i'm testing the new oxide build that should fix that
<didrocks> dbarth: ok, do you know when the issue started to occur?
<dbarth> hope we won't have to revert things
<dbarth> ~2 days ago
<dbarth> but affecting desktop as well
<didrocks> dbarth: so, latest promoted image got it?
<didrocks> seems a good candidate for -updates
<didrocks> davmor2: mind double checking? ^
<dbarth> didrocks: what's the promoted #? please i can check that real quick
<didrocks> or popey, who has it? ^
<didrocks> dbarth: #296
<dbarth> ok
<didrocks> we didn't get a new oxide update in between
<didrocks> dbarth: also, please a bug ref :)
<asac> alecu: test the latest image, test the hell out of it
<didrocks> and add that as part of your testing plan
<asac> all kind of nasty things etc. :)
<asac> at least i would think thats indicated given how bad a broken updater is
<davmor2> didrocks: I can test it but it will be after I take wife to visit mother-in-law at the hospice.
<asac> alecu: check if your fix is in
<asac> i dont know
<dbarth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1307735
<didrocks> davmor2: sure! did you finish your dogfooding?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307735 in webbrowser-app "Hyperlinks that request a new tab don’t open" [Critical,In progress]
<didrocks> davmor2: before you get there
<didrocks> thanks dbarth, keep us posted
<alecu> asac: ack
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: FYI ^
<ogra_> alecu, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/299.changes
<Mirv> sergiusens: I think so, yes. in a bit.
<dbarth> didrocks: yup; that's on the blocker list for me
<davmor2> didrocks: yes so that was the last thing I was looking at before I post my findings, on the whole the image is feeling pretty sound.  I'm assuming though that there will be an image spin today for the QT bug right?
<didrocks> davmor2: I doubt about it
<didrocks> davmor2: so, for promoting, this would be a +1?
<didrocks> (compared to previous promoted one)
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah it's pretty stable, not perfect but usable daily :)
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks for the feedback!
<popey> didrocks: hmm? facebook links broken in latest devel and devel-proposed alike
<didrocks> popey: yeah, we agree then
<davmor2> popey: thanks dude save me having to reinstall it :)
<om26er> Saviq, http://ubuntuone.com/03OJoMWsj85IZ6yjh8eflO
<om26er> "and then they said UbuntuOne is sunsetting"
<Saviq> om26er, thanks
<Saviq> om26er, looks like I'll be backing out that landing - per the two issues you noticed - thanks about those
 * sil2100 has a bad kitchen day
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll take care of silo 001 then...
<om26er> sil2100, pressure cooker hit the ceiling ?
<om26er> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: did you get anywhere on the dialer-app AP test failure?
<om26er> Saviq, glad to help :)
<didrocks> (maybe 1st a bug report? ;))
<sil2100> didrocks: the previous bug report wasn't really closed, should I fill a new one? Or just update the existing one? I tried the tests with my sim-card removed
<Mirv> sil2100: just did it!
<didrocks> sil2100: it's not the same than previous one, right?
<sil2100> Oh, and it doesn't seem that the number is the problem here as well
<didrocks> sil2100: so you think that it's just a flaky test and busted ogra's theory?
<ogra_> *sniff*
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems to be the same thing... since test_outgoing_answer_local_hangup gets the same DBus error as in the bug report I filled
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so please update the other one
<sil2100> Since the number is made specifically for the emulator, serving a given purpose - like, hangup after x seconds etc.
<sil2100> ACK :)
<sil2100> om26er: almost, spilled oil all over the kitchen
<alecu> asac: I've tested #299, and the bug is not fixed there. I'm looking at the list of changes that ogra pasted, and a few versions back, and the changed package is not there either.
<sil2100> While carrying the deep fryer I spilled most of it
<om26er> sil2100, uhh :/
<alecu> asac: are we talking about the same bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1307608
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307608 in ubuntuone-credentials (Ubuntu) "failed login for app install, resulted in "install" button" [High,Fix released]
<asac> alecu: we are talkinga bout system update crash
<asac> dbarth: ^^
<asac> can you help him?
<om26er> sil2100, btw regarding dialer-app i peaked at it yesterday (just peaked) so the issue is with fake incoming call thing, maybe another way to create a fake call needs to be created
<asac> alecu: system setting crashing because of signon
<asac> bug
<asac> from yesterday
<asac> didrocks: do you have the bug?
<didrocks> asac: never got it
<asac> seb128: ^^ seems alecu doesnt know what we are talking about
<asac> can you help
<didrocks> (popey neither)
<didrocks> and I didn't hear dave mentionning it
<didrocks> so, only rick & jason AFAIK
<asac> didrocks: no. what was the bug id
<asac> alecu seems to not remember :)
<didrocks> ah :)
<didrocks> sure, can find it, one sec
<didrocks> it's the one alecu linked to
<didrocks> bug #1307608
<ubot5> bug 1307608 in ubuntuone-credentials (Ubuntu) "failed login for app install, resulted in "install" button" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307608
<asac> ok
<ogra_> asac, alecu  asked you if his changes were in the latest image ... and you aswered he should test latest :) ... you are mixing up things
<asac> ogra_: i asked him to find out
<ogra_> right
<asac> the engineers should be able to track if their patch landed etc.
<ogra_> but it wasnt about the update issue
<asac> the bug above ttalksa bout install button
<asac> but not about crash
<asac> really weird bug summary tbh
<didrocks> asac: the same line from dbarth mention https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/signon/+bug/1308164
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1308164 not found
<alecu> asac: the bug above is about click-scope crashing because libubuntuonecredentials was passing a NULL to signon
<didrocks> which should be a private bug I guess
<asac> ogra_: i want that alecu dbarth and everyone involved in system updates test the hell out of this and ensure we dont have other issues
<didrocks> but not linked to the branch (the other bug # is linked to the branch)
<ogra_> asac, sure
<asac> that can't be so hard to interpret right
<didrocks> asac: this ubuntuone-credentials have been accepted this morning
<didrocks> so it's not in any image
<asac> didrocks: i dont want to know really :)
<didrocks> hum?
<asac> i want to ensure that dbarth and alecu verify that their fix fixes things and test the rest of the day
<asac> :)
<ogra_> didnt we have enough uploads to actually justify an image build again ?
<didrocks> but if it's not in any image
<asac> well
<didrocks> how can they test it?
<ogra_> or do we want to hold back for the magic 300
<didrocks> seems like you want to know
<asac> they must have ways to install it to est it?
<didrocks> sure, they can turn in rw mode
<didrocks> and install the package
<didrocks> ogra_: well, forget about magic 300 as told this morning :p
<didrocks> we won't get it
<ogra_> :)
<alecu> asac: I want to do testing, it sounds reasonable. But I'd like to know what I need to be checking, and that bug is about click scope and signon, not about system updates like you mentioned
<ogra_> didrocks, well, if we dont wait for any specific landings we should probably roll one now and one later in the day
<asac> alecu: its not good if i micro explain what you need to do. dbarth said "he thinks its fixed" but doesnt know
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, I would like to have this unity8 acked by QA and landed
<asac> so i think that there can be do more
<asac> test test test
<asac> ensure that there is an image with it etc.
<asac> if you need that
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, i thought that was just NACKed above by om26er
<didrocks> ogra_: oh, I didn't see that?
<asac> if you dont thats also fine; but i dont know if you need
<didrocks> om26er: ?
<ogra_> Saviq, ^^
<asac> if i was asked to do that, i would take the latest image, install whatever will be in next image and start testing all kind of crazy things
<asac> all day long
<seb128> didrocks, ogra_: 14:28 in the backlog
<seb128> <Saviq> om26er, thanks
<seb128>  om26er, looks like I'll be backing out that landing - per the two issues you noticed - thanks about those
<asac> if i feel that i need a fresh image with the change i would ask didrocks to spin the image now
<om26er> didrocks, it introduced new bugs, and maybe a crash as well
<dbarth> didrocks: the bug is in the promoted image
<didrocks> asac: actually, I would go on image -2 to get an update prompt
<didrocks> but again, I shouldn't get into this as well :)
<asac> i dont know
<asac> if our engineering team doesnt even know how to test system updates
<asac> its too late
<didrocks> om26er: ah ok, please turn upstream testing done to no and add a comment
<asac> to invent it now; but i really really hoped this wasnt the case
<didrocks> asac: seems it was a good pick to get unity8 tested btw ^
<Mirv> sil2100: I first read "almost spilled oil all over the kitched" and thought "well that doesn't sound too bad", but then I noticed the ", " in there
<asac> what surely ain't right is sitting back and doing nothing :)
<sil2100> ;)
<asac> didrocks: kk
<sil2100> Everything is still slippery as hell
<om26er> didrocks, ok, done
<didrocks> om26er: thanks :)
<sil2100> Ah, I have an idea on how to enhance the test a bit
<asac> dbarth: alecu: so do you guys know how to test system updates?
<dbarth> asac: no, i didn't found a test plan, so i did that:
<dbarth> re-create u1 account -> system-settings -> update
<sergiusens> Mirv: sil2100 silo 6 is already ready for landing
<dbarth> deleted account -> same
<asac> dbarth: dont tell me; talk to alecu and figure out how to stress things
<dbarth> disabled account -> same
<dbarth> i couldn't trigger a crash
<alecu> dbarth: what image are you using for this?
<dbarth> who's in charge of system-updates UI?
<dbarth> trusty-proposed
<asac> dbarth: seb?
<Mirv> sergiusens: sil2100: alright
<alecu> dbarth: is there a bug for this?
<sil2100> Mirv: are you checking that one?
<om26er> mandel, the u-d-m silo has a problem, system-image-cli gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/7261293/
<asac> seb128: can you drive this?
<dbarth> alecu: yes
<Mirv> sil2100: yes
<asac> seb128: you seem to own the top level entry point for system updates and someone needs to drive that this thing gets tested to death
<sil2100> Archiving landings
<asac> seb128: i dont know whoelse could own it
<asac> seb128: you have dbarth alecu mandel barry at your command on this i guess
<dbarth> alecu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/signon/+bug/1308164
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1308164 not found
<dbarth> uh
<dbarth> private
<seb128> asac, I would prefer if somebody else would own it, things are busy on the desktop side with the LTS release this week
<dbarth> alecu: you're subscribed now
<alecu> dbarth: thanks
<seb128> asac, gatox wrote the panel
<Mirv> sergiusens: also that one (like 001) published
<seb128> so somebody between gatox alecu barry and dbarth would be good
<dbarth> seb128: is gatox around yet?
<seb128> dbarth, no idea
<seb128> he should
<dbarth> right, i wanted his opinion on the code i read today
<gatox> here
<sergiusens> Mirv: thanks; will continue on more bug fixes now
<asac> seb128: well, you can delegate
<alecu> dbarth: great, thanks. Only now I can see how my unrelated fix can solve this.
<Mirv> nice that indicator-datetime is in -proposed now
<alecu> dbarth: and now I know how to test this.
<seb128> asac, ok
<asac> seb128: i need someone to own it who has good ties into all teams into UE
<asac> yuou can delegate and supervise
<seb128> asac, alright, I can do that
<seb128> dbarth, let me know if you get the infos you need from gatox or if you need more details from me
<alecu> dbarth: the steps to reproduce are in the related ubuntuone-credentials bug
<dbarth> just pinged me, shared bug and code comments
<dbarth> seb128: ^^
<alecu> dbarth: "enter user name, then enter wrong password ....without correcting..." is the key part
<seb128> dbarth, alecu: the segfault Rick was getting would happen when trying to open the software update app or the system settings update panel, deleting/adding back his u1 account fixed it
<alecu> seb128: right
<seb128> not sure how to similate a buggy u1 state though
<seb128> simulate*
<alecu> seb128:  "enter user name, then enter wrong password ....without correcting..." is the key part
<seb128> could be that maybe changing the password on the server would do it or something
<seb128> k
<seb128> dbarth said it wouldn't segfault for him though
<alecu> seb128: it's explained in the steps of the related bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1307608
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307608 in ubuntuone-credentials (Ubuntu) "failed login for app install, resulted in "install" button" [High,Fix released]
<seb128> alecu, that bug says it leads to a wrong button, not to a segfault though, what's the difference in state between those 2 outcomes?
<alecu> that was the bug I fixed, I did not know it affected system updates too
<seb128> it seems it did
<seb128> alecu,  see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/signon/+bug/1308164
<alecu> seb128: it's the same bug in ubuntuone-credentials affecting both the click scope and system updates
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1308164 not found
<seb128> k
<dbarth> right, cause some subsequent code was dereferencing a null pointer
<seb128> so it should be possible to confirm the issue on the current image
<alecu> seb128: yes, I saw that 5 minutes ago :-)
<seb128> then update ubuntuone-credentials
<seb128> then confirm the fix
<alecu> seb128: good point, I'll check that.
<dbarth> seb128: that's what i did this morning, but double checking won't hurt
<dbarth> ;)
<dbarth> seb128, alecu: gatox confirmed that the patch for the null token is effectively leading the code path to the right signal
<dbarth> where as previously it was bypassing thta and ran into that null pointer de-ref issue rick experienced yesterday
<seb128> dbarth, great
<seb128> asac, ^
<seb128> dbarth, thanks for testing/confirming
<dbarth> he will comment on the bug with his code audit observations
<didrocks> ogra_: as no unity8 is in pipe, wdyt about kicking an image now?
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> depends on the ETA on the facebook fix, maybe?
<didrocks> dbarth: ^
<asac> after we have validated that this bug is fixed, we want to test the rest of the day
<asac> all kind of weird things
<didrocks> asac: is that for the webapps links issue?
<asac> no for system-updates
<asac> i am always on system-updates :)
<didrocks> you are lucky to only have this one to track ;)
<didrocks> dbarth: keep us posted, if when I'm back, we don't have a fix, I'll suggest that we go back to a working webbrowser-app for links
<didrocks> (~1h30)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 300 building (started: 20140416 13:20) ===
<seb128> same as didrocks
<seb128> time for some exercice here
<didrocks> ogra_: ? we did want to know about webbrowser beforehand? ^
<didrocks> anyway… let's see
<dbarth> didrocks: +1, trying to figure out the fastest path back to green
<ogra_> didrocks, ah, dang ... i understood you wanted one and was busy in the other window when you discussed webbrowser
<didrocks> ogra_: well, no worry, seems it's not there yet anyway ^
<ogra_> right, but we'll step on our toes wrt testing
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah…
<alecu> seb128: dbarth: asac: I can confirm that updating libubuntuoneauth-2.0-0 on mako solves the issue in system updates
<seb128> alecu, thanks
<alecu> I've tested #299: it breaks; I install that lib, it gets fixed
<mandel> om26er, looking
<asac> awesome! thanks alecu
<alecu> didrocks: asac: if you spin a new image, let me know and I'll test it
<mandel> seb128, can you give me some info about what is going on with upgrades?
<asac> alecu: the image has started afaics
<asac> 15:19 < imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 300 building (started: 20140416 13:20) ===
<alecu> great
<seb128> mandel, you mean?
<mandel> om26er, hm.. looks like the service is not starting yet the click scope works, I'm taking a look
<asac> rsalveti: so media-hub is waiting for qa sign off? do we wnt to try ?
<mandel> seb128, no worries, I saw om26er message, looks like the daemon is not started on the system bus, looking into it
<seb128> mandel, ok, let me know if I can help with something
<mandel> seb128, I mentined you because I read => <asac> 12:53:32> seb128: you have dbarth alecu mandel barry at your command on this i guess
<mandel> seb128, I'm on it, I know how to fix it :
<mandel> :)
<rsalveti> asac: there's still one blocker to solve, and finish the apparmor integration, so no
<seb128> mandel, we were discussing the update panel segfaulting due to a bug in ubuntuone-credentials
<seb128> mandel, but dbarth and alecu managed to reproduce and test the fix since
<seb128> mandel, so we should be good, thanks for replying though ;-)
<rsalveti> 300 already?
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> ogra_: noticed yesterday we didn't end yup building armhf and x86 images at the same time
<mandel> seb128, oh, for one day that I arrive late.. sorry for that :-/
<ogra_> we need to manage to build 33 more until tomorrow
<rsalveti> so the x86 image is behind again
<rsalveti> wonder why
<seb128> mandel, no worry!
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, me too
<mandel> om26er, looking at your issues then
<rsalveti> ogra_: how are you triggering new builds?
<rsalveti> ogra_: also, how is the ci team triggering new builds?
<om26er> mandel, good, thanks
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntu-touch/20140416/livecd-i386.out
<ogra_> seems it built fine
<ogra_> rsalveti, iso.qa.ubuntu.com ... for moth questions
<ogra_> *both
<ogra_> rsalveti, cdimage has all img files at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20140416/
<ogra_> rsalveti, looks like a system-image issue
<rsalveti> ogra_: yesterday I noticed that the timestamp in cdimage was older
<rsalveti> the x86 one
<rsalveti> so not system-image
<rsalveti> I had to build one image just for x86
<ogra_> well, weeks older or hours ?
<rsalveti> 1 day
<ogra_> above its 30min
<rsalveti> it seems the one from cron gets both published at the same time
<ogra_> which seems liek a normal delay between arches
<rsalveti> but the ones started during the day, by devs, ended up generating only the armhf one
<ogra_> hmm
<mandel> om26er, can you take a look at /etc/dbus-1/system-services and check that you have a file named com.canonical.applications.Downloader.service
<ogra_> rsalveti, i wonder if the script from iso.qa.u.c sets ARCHES=
<ogra_> cron definitely doesnt
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's probably the issue
<Saviq> fginther, shall we disable otto for unity8? it's not really useful at this point :/
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it doesnt even offer an x86 version
<ogra_> dang
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, how can we fix that?
<ogra_> dunno who owns iso.qa.u.c
<ogra_> qa team ?
<om26er> mandel, yes that file is there
<Saviq> om26er, couldn't get anything out of your .crash :/, gdb chokes on it...
<Saviq> om26er, I backed out the greeter MP, added a scope optimizations one and will go through another testing round now
<Saviq> or well... when it builds...
<om26er> Saviq, ok, do let me know when you think its ready
<cjwatson> ogra_: stgraber should be able to help you out
<Saviq> om26er, we could parallelize testing, so I'll let you know when it's built? should be 20 mins from now or so
<ogra_> cjwatson, poor guy ... so many requests for him today from touch :)
<om26er> Saviq, ok, makes sense.
<ogra_> cjwatson, thanks
<stgraber> ogra_: I need to disappear for 20-30min, then I'll cleanup system-image and then look at whatever you need on the tracker
<ogra_> stgraber, thanks ... no hurry, as long as it happens before release :)
<stgraber> ogra_: so yes, the rebuild feature on the tracker sets ARCHES=
<ogra_> stgraber, can we unset that for touch builds ?=
<ogra_> it is unlikely that we ever want per arch builds
<stgraber> ogra_: and I suspect nobody bothered to create an x86 entry in the product list on the tracker (+ matching cdimage code) so it doesn't know about x86
<ogra_> right
<stgraber> ogra_: well, it also does grouping so once we have x86 on there, selecting both and clicking rebuild will set ARCHES="i386 armhf" which should DTRT
<stgraber> it's just that apparently we're missing both cdimage and tracker support for the i386 one
<mandel> om26er, can you please pastebin it?
<ogra_> yes, but thats nothing we need, and people will always have to check both boxes
<mandel> om26er, although it is there it should be ok
<cjwatson> you should be able to check the box at the top of the whole product iirc
 * ogra_ would prefer if we could keep the build UI as simple as is 
<om26er> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7261569/
<ogra_> ah, never noticed that one :)
<cjwatson> right, the box to the left of "Product (Ubuntu Touch)" will check everything under it
<stgraber> ogra_: I don't like making unobvious exceptions, all the other products work like that and the cdimage team expects them to all work like that. As cjwatson said, it'll technically be the exact same amount of clicks, just not the same box :)
<stgraber> anyway, I'll look into the missing product + cdimage integration in a bit, shouldn't be too difficult to fix
<ogra_> ok
<mandel> om26er, I just installed udm from the ppa and test it with the following script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7261603/
<fginther> Saviq, yeah, I'll get that done
<mandel> om26er, can you please do the same, it will download some stupid img from imgur several times
<mandel> om26er, but it uses the system bus, which is the same as the one used by system image updates
<sil2100> psivaa: hi! How is it in the end? Do we have some cameras in the smoketesting lab?
<om26er> mandel, ok, trying that in a few. in a hangout right now :)
<mandel> om26er, ok, let me know 'cause I cannot reproduce the issue :-/
<mandel> om26er, I'll have to use you as a testing machine, sorry
<psivaa> sil2100:   i'm not entirely sure if we have cameras that's usable now. rfowler or retoaded might  know more?
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<retoaded> psivaa, sil2100: we have a camera in the lab but it is mounted outside of the racks and doesn't have a view of anything in the racks.
<psivaa> retoaded, ack, thx
<fginther> kgunn, I fixed an issue that was causing much of the ci trouble you mentioned last night. There's still a backlog of 3 branches that are in line to land. They should go in without further trouble
<kgunn> fginther: thnak you sir
<sil2100> retoaded, psivaa: thanks
<om26er> mandel, it says ImportError: No module named gobject
<om26er> mandel, what am i missing
<om26er> python-gobject probably, installing it
<mandel> om26er, oh, sorry, python-gobject and python-dbus are needed
<om26er> mandel, ok, it gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/7261747/
<mandel> om26er, ok, so we have an easier way to reproduce the issue, may I know img number and how you installed udm?
<om26er> mandel, image# 299 and adding the silo ppa, and performed dist-upgrade
<om26er> rebooted and tried
<mandel> om26er, ok, so the correct way would have been not to do a dist-upgrade 'cause that is going to grab everything and not only udm. I would recommend doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-download-manager unity-scope-click
<mandel> om26er, that will install only what we are changing and have to test, dist-upgrade is to drastic
<om26er> mandel, ok
<mandel> om26er, having said that, before you reflash etc.. which is a lot of work
<mandel> om26er, can you do sudo ubuntu-download-manager and try the script again?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 300 DONE (finished: 20140416 14:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/300.changes ===
<mandel> om26er, you might have found a problem (in something else) :)
<davmor2> popey: on sms notifications do you see sms from +441234567890 first then it change to a contact after?  Also if you get the notification and click it on the sms from +441234567890 do you get any notifications that you have a new message?
<ogra_> yay, 300
<ogra_> hmm, not offered to me in system-settings :(
<popey> for the first, yes
<popey> ogra_: I just got it
<ogra_> weird
<popey> davmor2: i cant parse the second issue
<ogra_> (the bot also only announces it if it is available for the phones)
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> system-settings says "Software is up to date"
<ogra_> GRR+
<davmor2> popey: while the notification is still on the sms from +441234567890 rather than the name click it and then send another sms and see if the envelope goes blue
<Saviq> om26er, it's built, same silo (008)
<popey> davmor2: so click the notification, and reply to the sms?
<om26er> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7261788/
<om26er> Saviq, ok, on it in parallel. mako or flo ?
<Saviq> om26er, mako is our driver
<mandel> om26er, ah, nice, so the distupgrade broke the way we create the daemon, lets try without the dist-upgrade and see if everything goes ok :)
<davmor2> popey: no phone a = current build, phone b = stable.  On phone a add phone b as a contact.  From phone b text phone a.  Phone a will say sms from +441234567890 click the notification while it says that and before it say sms from phone b.  Then send another sms from phone b
<davmor2> Does phone a then show the blue envelope
 * alecu installs 300
<mandel> om26er, let me know when you have been able to test udm just doing the apt-get install
<om26er> mandel, sure, device is being flashed
<popey> davmor2: actually mine says "SMS from Alan Pope"
<popey> davmor2: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-16-153731.png
<davmor2> popey: try it with the receiving phone asleep maybe that is it
<popey> nope
<popey> however, check out my avatar ☻ http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-04-16-154019.png
<davmor2> popey: yes it is sorry it's kinda like your clock issue it is there for a split second
<popey> interesting, i just sent a text and it didnt go blue
<davmor2> ha bingo
<popey> when on welcome screen, screen on
<davmor2> so the no blue issue appears for you then
<popey> seems to happen after a while
<popey> and no notifications anymore either
<popey> screen wakes up but no noise,no popup
<davmor2> popey: that's the one
<davmor2> weird rigth
<ogra_> no update for me :(((
 * ogra_ cries 
<davmor2> right even
<ogra_> my flo got it ... my mako doesnt offer it at all
<didrocks> dbarth: so, did you get to anywhere or do we revert?
<asac> didrocks: how do landers test silos?
<didrocks> asac: wdym?
<asac> do we have a recommended procedure how to ugprade to what is in the silo?
<didrocks> asac: we usually just tell to turn in rw mode and dist-upgrade
<didrocks> asac: people introducing new components know what to apt-get install generally
<sergiusens> heh I never do that
<dbarth> didrocks: nope :/ the change is buried into a larger merge set
<didrocks> dbarth: so, you told we can revert? what's the impact/what do we reintroduce?
<didrocks> dbarth: can you point me as well to the bug report? I didn't see any yet
<dbarth> didrocks: i will ping again to see if there's a solution in sight, otherwise we should get back to bzr501+that link fix
<sergiusens> didrocks:  asac I do something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7261199/ with a mount -o remount,rw / in between (just had this pastebin handy)
<sergiusens> that way I ensure I don't get anything extra that landed in between
<dbarth> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1307735
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307735 in webbrowser-app "Hyperlinks that request a new tab don’t open" [Critical,In progress]
<asac> didrocks: shouldnt we be clear that if they want to test a silo against he image, they should not use dist-upgrade as that might bring in other stuff?
<asac> or do we want the other stuff to be in - lets say for QA sign off of silos?
<didrocks> asac: we would need a tool analyzing the binary packages in the ppa and installing only those available on the device, agreed
<dbarth> didrocks: and the rev we want is that one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/revision/507
<asac> didrocks: not all those that are in the silo?
<didrocks> dbarth: can we get it then?
<asac> could be new stuff in the silo as well?
<didrocks> asac: yeah, we need to have an override to add optional new packages
<didrocks> asac: but not all
<didrocks> asac: you don't want to install -dev
<didrocks> asac: and you want to handle library transition
<didrocks> dbarth: what's blocking us to get the oxide rev?
<dbarth> a decision to revert
<didrocks> well, I can take that decision…
<didrocks> we waited for multiple hours already
<dbarth> didrocks: can you clarify it's a stop-ship issue and that we need a revert?
<didrocks> I don't think it's sane to wait more
<dbarth> agreed
<didrocks> dbarth: so, revert what to where?
<didrocks> I want:
<didrocks> - a list of components
<didrocks> - a list of bugs that the revert will reintroduce
<didrocks> - the assurance that previous version was working
<cjwatson> I think any oxide reversion would have to go in -updates at this point
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, agreed
<cjwatson> It's on other images, and we've already started the hopefully-last candidate build
<didrocks> cjwatson: I think -updates is fine, you need network to experience it anyway
<didrocks> (experience the feature and bug)
<didrocks> dbarth: ?
<didrocks> still with me?
<dbarth> didrocks: on a hangout to determine exactly where back we need to revert
<dbarth> didrocks: i've gathered everyone involved, just bear with me for a bit more time
<didrocks> I would have hoped that analyze to be ready by now, hours after it was discovered :(
<didrocks> ok, please really keep us posted…
<didrocks> once you know what to do, we'll have 8 hours of delay to have that in a tested image
<didrocks> we don't have that much luxury before trust
<didrocks> trusty*
<dbarth> i know
<om26er> Saviq, I dont see a silo for unity8, where has it gone ?
<Saviq> om26er, hum? silo 008 still
<om26er> Saviq, no, whats the line number ?
<Saviq> om26er, row 17
<Saviq> om26er, it's a large one, probably doesn't fit and spreadsheet is stoopid
<om26er> Saviq, yeah spreadsheet problem
<davmor2> didrocks: So I just put my flo onto 297, I see images updates and I see application updates what I don't see is a message saying install these things now
<davmor2> didrocks: ubuntu-push-client is installed
<didrocks> davmor2: did you ask upstream first?
<davmor2> didrocks: I can now I was asking on u1 channel and there was no Chipaca there
 * Chipaca hides
<didrocks> ogra_: meanwhile, promoting #299? davmor2 +1 on the dogfooding and the tests results are good
<mandel> didrocks, asac doing a dist-upgrade brings changes that are not related to the silo and we are breaking the isolation of the silo, for example, software in the silo is ok yet a new versions makes it fail, are we going to block the silo because of it?
<asac> yeah
<didrocks> which silo?
<mandel> didrocks, asac that way we are blocking a software from landing when it is not the culprit
<davmor2> Chipaca: 297 ubuntu-push-client is installed if I open updates it shows apps for updates, and if I open settings it immediately tells me there are system updates But I see no notifications
<mandel> didrocks, I'm talking about a general idea, not a precise silo atm
<asac> didrocks: if you do silo testing and you use dist-upgrade to test the silo you are not isolated anymore :)
<didrocks> asac: mandel: is it the day to really discuss this?
<asac> but i think we already agreed
<ogra_> didrocks, in a meeting, will do it before the landing meeting
<didrocks> I guess we have a release to do
<didrocks> told what needs to be done
<Chipaca> davmor2: notifications, when we send them out, are only for system updates
<mandel> didrocks, not the day, probably not :)
<Chipaca> davmor2: and we haven't set the cron up yet to do that :)
<asac> didrocks: if the QA practice of using dist-upgrade creates risk that we might get false positive acks from them, then yes
<asac> otherwise no :)
<didrocks> asac: especially when the archive is frozen and we don't enable proposed, this is somewhat flawed
<davmor2> Chipaca: ah okay so that will be why then.  Won't a cron job be unreliable as to the release of an image though?
<davmor2> Chipaca: I guess end users won't notice
<Chipaca> davmor2: I'm not sure it's an actual cronjob -- but if it were, why would it be unreliable?
<didrocks> asac: ok, if you want to continue discussing on that
<didrocks> asac: as the silo is building against -proposed
<didrocks> we need to add -proposed as well
<didrocks> in that tool
<didrocks> because we may be in a library transition
<didrocks> and that's what the component is built against
<Chipaca> davmor2: we could also have imgbot send them out, but some people didn't like that idea
<plars> rsalveti: I was running some tests locally with 299 and got stuck at the google screen. Do I need to boot into recovery to grab /proc/last_kmsg or see if it will let me fully boot?
<didrocks> and what if the soname change wasn't spot on?
<didrocks> maybe we should install all rdepends as well?
<asac> didrocks: so you say we shouldnt tackle it before release; fine by me
<didrocks> asac: exactly, it's clearly not "one obvious answer to fit them all"
<davmor2> Chipaca: if it's run hourly and we release at 10 past then a user updates at 20 past and then the cron job picks it up on the next hour and pushes a notification about an update wont that be confusing?
<didrocks> neither something we didn't think about
<didrocks> (or at least not something I didn't think about)
<Chipaca> davmor2: if they're already updated, the client would filter it out
<didrocks> I had another approach in daily release
<didrocks> but hard to maintain
<Chipaca> davmor2: or the server, depending :)
<asac> mandel: ok,so seems we have not a good enough answer to set a better standard right now
<davmor2> Chipaca: ah nice :)
<Chipaca> davmor2: filtering by channels and such does happen
<sil2100> It was already one of the things that didn't enable cu2d doing a dist-upgrade during each test run in the past
<asac> mandel: just poke us next week or so so we dont loose this track
<sil2100> Because of those certain edge cases that could happen
<didrocks> asac: it's exactly why I want us to build images and test images
<mandel> asac, ack, I'll make sure that we take a look at this with enough time
<plars> ogra_:: I was running some tests locally with 299 and got stuck at the google screen. Do I need to boot into recovery to grab /proc/last_kmsg or see if it will let me fully boot?
<didrocks> which will be the more realistic approach
<didrocks> asac: and this part of the airline proposal
<ogra_> plars, adb should come up in any case (after 60sec or so)
<plars> ogra_: ok, but it doesn't matter which mode I'm in for grabbing that proc file
<ogra_> plars, that only has the "last boot" so it matters
<ogra_> plars, you need to reboot immediately into recovery for it ... after the crash
<plars> ok, that's what I was asking
<plars> crap, too late
<plars> I powered down the device and it autobooted... I guess I didn't have my fingers on the vol buttons in time
<ogra_> sad
<ogra_> hwo did it get into that state ?
<rsalveti> plars: that would be nice to get (last_kmsg)
<rsalveti> but it could be a different issue
<rsalveti> as we have a trigger to reboot the kernel in case of crashes
<ogra_> to late anyway
<asac> are there any active landing intends still?
<ogra_> asac, i think dowenload-manager
<ogra_> mandel, ^^^^
<plars> rsalveti, ogra_: well, it looks like what was there after booting was really short (which would be consistent) want to take a look just in case? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7262146/
<plars> otherwise, I'll try to reproduce after letting this run continue
<asac> ok, is that bullet proof?
<asac> we should really stop landing stuff
<asac> and wait for the oxide thing to maybe come along
<ogra_> asac, not sure it was obviously falsely tested
<asac> right
<mandel> asac, we can wait until tuesday
<asac> so go back and triple test
<asac> mandel: what will this fix?
<asac> anything important?
<mandel> asac, since the new features are for mms and those are not there until tuesday
<ogra_> plars, thats a proper boot i guess
<mandel> asac, nothing that will impact anyone atm
<plars> ok
<asac> mandel: anything beyond mms we would not get?
<asac> right, lets not do it then i guess
<asac> is everything that landed captured in 300?
<ogra_> plars, hmm, or not !
<mandel> asac, no, lets block 'til next week
<asac> or do we have stuff still in landing?
<mandel> asac, is not a bad idea to play it safe
<asac> right
<asac> if there is no value coming out of this, it can wait
<asac> will be a bit awful i think
<asac> because it will have to go into u
<asac> e.g. might need respin
<didrocks> ogra_: not sure if you miss with our discussion on #299 promotion?
<ogra_> plars, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7262161/ this is definitely not normal ... rsalveti should take a look
<mandel> asac, we can wait unless sergiusens says otherwise
<asac> and you might fight imports hailstorms :P
<asac> but :)
<asac> didrocks: did anything land since 300 image was produced?
<ogra_> didrocks, [17:25] <ogra_> didrocks, in a meeting, will do it before the landing meeting
<Saviq> om26er, I'm +1, the issues you mentioned are not there, TestPlan completed fine
<Saviq> gtg, back in 3h or so
<didrocks> asac: nothing for us
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks, it's me missing it then :p
<sil2100> asac: I don't remember we landed anything that would affect touch
<ogra_> :)
<asac> didrocks: ok so we dont need to spin an image before we land a potential oxide fix
<asac> ?
<didrocks> asac: yep
<didrocks> asac: #300 is really fresh anyway (testing starting)
<ogra_> so they have til 2AM UTC :)
<didrocks> asac: but I don't get any info from dbarth still…
 * sil2100 also poked oSoMoN
<sil2100> But it seems they're all in a meeting
<didrocks> ok, let's hope they are all busy discussing it :)
<dbarth> didrocks: we're narrowing that down to between rev 501 and 506
<dbarth> didrocks: at this stage we're on doing a rebuild of 501 +507 to get back to a known good version, with the rev. 507 fix that re-enables external links in the browser
<dbarth> in between there was a chromium update, and that's most probably the reason we need to go back that deep
<om26er> didrocks, unity8 is ready to land now
<rsalveti> plars: those are fine
<dbarth> didrocks: that will require a rebuild of ~1h to get that clear now
<didrocks> dbarth: the rev as oxide rev or webbrowser-app?
<didrocks> sil2100: publishing om26er's unity8? ^
<mandel> om26er, we are blokcing silo 11 until after the release, do not waste your time on it today :)
<mandel> om26er, I'll keep track of it
<didrocks> mandel: put upstream test pass to no?
<didrocks> mandel: that way, it will be off their list
<om26er> mandel, good, thanks
<om26er> didrocks, I did that already
<didrocks> sweet!
<sil2100> Oh, it suddenly got turned to tested on?
<sil2100> Let me publish then
<sil2100> didrocks: we're not stopping the line for the oxide fix? Just to make sure
<didrocks> sil2100: as asac told, we are in traincon0, max velocity + checking
<dbarth> didrocks: oxide revs sorry
<didrocks> dbarth: why can't we shipe latest oxide trunk?
<didrocks> ship*
<dbarth> didrocks: cause it does not start
<didrocks> urgh
<dbarth> chromium update
<dbarth> we tested the build 5 min. after it was ready in the ppa
<popey> davmor2: you seeing oddness with webapps?
<davmor2> popey: how do you mean?
<popey> bbc news was blank when it loaded
<popey> gmail was blank for ages then eventually appeared
<sil2100> didrocks: if we are to publish unity8, a packaging ACK is needed! https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.85+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1.diff <- looks ok, seems the don't need libupstart anymore
<didrocks> Saviq: does this makes sense to you? ^
<sil2100> It builds correctly, so I guess it should make sense!
<didrocks> sil2100: tests are passing as well, so yeah
<didrocks> +1
<popey> hangout?
<popey> \o/ not late for once
<didrocks> hang in! :p
<didrocks> on
<didrocks> out
<didrocks> robru: coming?
<jdstrand> didrocks, pmcgowan, chrisccoulson: fyi, I spoke with dbarth, et al and we decided that oSoMoN will update oxide-qt 1.0.0~bzr501-0ubuntu1 (ie, what is in the archive currently), cherrypick oSoMoN's patch, rev the version to 1.0.0~bzr501-0ubuntu2 and upload to their ppa
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, great
<jdstrand> that will allow the regression to be fixed and for chrisccoulson to keep working on fixing the version we've prepared in our ppa
<jdstrand> oh, and by 'their ppa', I meant 'their silo'
<jdstrand> dbarth: is landing that regression fix, and will have the full details
<jdstrand> s/://
<pmcgowan> asac, fyi ^^
<asac> ogra_: coming?
<dbarth> on the release meting to get a silo
<asac> jdstrand: maybe you could join the landing meeting and explain exactly what the plan is so there is no confusion?
<asac> jdstrand: its running right now
<jdstrand> ok
<asac> jdstrand: invited you...
<jdstrand> can I just pop in and out?
<jdstrand> :)
<dbarth> sil2100: can you assign the silo for landing request 21 as well?
<asac> jdstrand: sure, just speak up loud so we can stop the agenda :)
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, but first let me assign the one with just oxide-qt
<sil2100> dbarth: it's the last line, right?
<dbarth> sil2100: and line 25 as well
<dbarth> sil2100: right the last line
<sil2100> dbarth: I added oxide-qt as the 'additional sources to land' there
<sil2100> And assigning
<dbarth> awesome
<dbarth> sil2100: waht are the dput rights to upload here? osomon is the one needing access
<dbarth> sil2100: or will scp to you if neede
<dbarth> d
<sil2100> dbarth: not too many people have access... but if you have a branch with the fix as a cherry-picked patch or some source package, I can dput it quickly
<sil2100> dbarth: 001 assigned for you!
<dbarth> sil2100: will be a source package
<dbarth> ok
<sil2100> dbarth: about 21 - should I remove the 'oxide-qt' from that line before assigning?
<dbarth> let me check again
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ line 26, if we're not short on silos
<dbarth> sil2100: that one is for the desktop, 0-day SRU or update
<dbarth> fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-firefox-extension/+bug/1308625 mentioned by seb128 on #ubuntu-desktop
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308625 in unity-firefox-extension (Ubuntu) "Visiting a website with a webapp re-adds the launcher icon every time" [Undecided,New]
<robru> dbarth, ok you got silo 4
<dbarth> wow that was super fast! :)
<robru> dbarth, I live to give ;-)
<dbarth> gdocs doesn't even keep up
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> 'I live to give' <- love this one, hah ;)
<robru> dbarth, oh yeah, the spreadsheet is slow to notice the new silo. you can still click the jenkins build link though, jenkins knows in advance of the spreadsheet ;-)
<Laney> it's a quote for the gravestone for sure
<robru> sil2100, I heard it from infinity ;-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: did we get mms support? I can't remember?
<rsalveti> didrocks: nops, not yet
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, thanks (/me uses that time to note things for the release note)
<fginther> t1mp, do you ever figure out the evdev issue? (I just now saw your message while looking for something related in my logs)
<fginther> t1mp, python-evdev was removed from the image, but it appears to still be needed for autopilot tests using python2
<sil2100> Yeah, it got removed from autopilot under the assumption that all tests are already using python3
<sil2100> While smoketesting uses 2.7 for almost all tests I guess
<fginther> sil2100, well, I noticed that python-evdev is getting pulled in as a consequence of the unity unlock script
<dbarth> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1308644 just in case
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308644 in webbrowser-app "Should deprecate UbuntuWebView 0.1 to get rid of qtwebkit" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> dbarth, thanks !
<sil2100> Had to take off  the load from my PC
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll join the hangout once I'm done with dputting this monster to the PPA
<didrocks> ogra_: and don't forget!
<didrocks> sil2100: we just finished
<didrocks> ogra_: PROMOTE!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> (#299)
<sil2100> :| What is my system doing?!
<robru> sil2100, dbarth : so what is the status of oxide? who has the source package to upload? i don't see it in the silo yet
<sil2100> I have it, but the key was wrong so I need to re-sign it
<sil2100> But it takes ages with this monster
<robru> ah ok
<imgbot> === didrocks: calm down, Image 299 promoted ! ===
<didrocks> ;)
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: you're obviously cheating ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> for promotions, yeah
<ogra_> the bot is only a handfull of shellscript lines ... no intelligence to be found there
<sil2100> I told you! It's ogra_ printing manually through imgbot all the time!
<cjwatson> You wrote an IRC client in *shell*?
<ogra_> (it knows about start and stop of image builds ... and changelgs)
<cjwatson> I know, I'll use assembly
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, always wanted to do that :)
<dbarth> robru: what sil2100 said
<dbarth> oh, signature wrong hmm
<cjwatson> Or BBC BASIC
<ogra_> lol
<didrocks> ahah :)
<dbarth> Sinclair Basic FTW
<ogra_> geez
<cjwatson> Yeah, that's my heritage too, but I was quoting :)
<cjwatson> <mdw> Bah.  Emacs has given up too.
<cjwatson> <james> mathematica couldn't do it, so you tried /emacs/?
<cjwatson> <james> I know, I'll try vim next. Or BBC BASIC.
<cjwatson> <mdw> Emacs can do almost everything.  Didn't you know?
<ogra_> VIC20 is the only true computer !
<ogra_> you and your rubber kbds ... tsk
<cjwatson> I had the Spectrum+, it didn't have a rubber keyboard
 * sil2100 was an atari/C64 guy
<cjwatson> That was only the original 48K and the ZX81 (maybe ZX80 too, I forget)
<davmor2> dbarth: I think you mean dragon32 basic ftw
<ogra_> the zx80/81 didnt even have keys
<davmor2> ogra_: yes it did it just didn't have "Regular" Keys :P
<davmor2> it had bigtrack keys
<ogra_> well, it had a printed dream of real keys on a plastic foil :P
<davmor2> ogra_: http://ww1.prweb.com/prfiles/2010/02/02/2284674/BACK.jpg
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: It had BigTrak Keys I tell you :D  Well technically I guess the zx80/81 was out first so BigTrak had ZX keys :)
<sil2100> dbarth: dputted, phew, this is such a big monster that re-building the source packages took really long, I think my system is thrashed as well
<sil2100> dbarth: but it should appear in the ppa soonish and start building
<dbarth> sil2100: ok
<dbarth> sil2100: hope it's a fast one
<dbarth> the ppa
<sil2100> It has the archive builders, so I guess it's as fast as it gets on LP
<dbarth> cool
<cjwatson> they're fairly decent, yes
<ogra_> and idly
<ogra_> (hopefully at that point of release)
<dbarth> (building oxide on a z80,that just crossed my mind... o_O)
<ogra_> hehe
<ogra_> might need some swap
<t1mp> fginther: I solved the evdev problem by installing python-evdev on my device
<t1mp> fginther: but in general for click packages with python2 it still needs to be there.
<t1mp> fginther: so the apps need to switch to python3 or python-evdev should be in the image or installed with the click packages. I don't know which project should take care of that
<Chipaca> anybody here know what alphyn (in the Lexington qa lab) is doing?
<fginther> t1mp, from what I gather, the solution is for apps to use python3. I know Barry Warsaw was working on porting, but I don't see him around to poke
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<sergiusens> t1mp: should be in the autopilot-touch deps
<sergiusens> that's where it used to be
<fginther> sergiusens, it was removed from autopilot-touch within the past weekd
<sergiusens> fginther: I wonder how testing passed
<sergiusens> I was told that testing of readonly was done first and then read/write
<sergiusens> so if testing of readonly was done first; no image should of been in a promotable state for the past wek
<sergiusens> week
<sergiusens> fginther: barry might be at pycon
<fginther> sergiusens, I don't have a complete picture yet, but I found that python-evdev is getting installed during the unlock screen script
<sergiusens> fginther: yeah; that's another issue to add to the list of problems of using writable image <- ogra_ rsalveti
<sergiusens> fginther: we need to add it back to the autopilot-touch meta
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i think some change from xnox dropped it
<sergiusens> ogra_: fginther I created 1308661
<sergiusens> bug 1308661
<ubot5> bug 1308661 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "python-evdev dependency prematurely dropped" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308661
<ogra_> k
<sergiusens> would be bad if trusty is released without that
<robru> ogra_, what's our plan for unity8? are we kicking a new image as soon as that lands?
<ogra_> i think thats what didrocks and asac said
<robru> ogra_, ok, because launchpad just said it's landed (but not rmadison just yet). so that'll be ready soon
<ogra_> ah, thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<fginther> sergiusens, I'll push an MP to backout the change
<sergiusens> fginther: ty
<sergiusens> robru: hey can I get a silo for line 27?
<xnox> ogra_: it was not my upload.
<ogra_> xnox, hmm, i thought it was
<ogra_> but sorry then
<asac> ogra_: robru: yes, please image for every shot :)
 * asac out for running for a bit
<ogra_> yeah, already have the watcher script running to ping me
<robru> sergiusens, you got silo 5
<sergiusens> fginther: ogra_ xnox it's this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/revision/480
<robru> ogra_, seems unity8 landed, please kick image build if you haven't already ;-)
<ogra_> robru, doing
<ogra_> sergiusens, thanks for looking it up
<robru> ogra_, thanks
<xnox> sergiusens: if you need it back, seed it in ubuntu-touch-meta.
<xnox> sergiusens: don't upload autopilot, please.
<ogra_> well, autopilot needs it
<davmor2> popey: care to confirm when you are about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1308667
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308667 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "indicator incoming can be taken out of action from the welcome screen" [High,New]
<ogra_> xnox, next week :)
<sergiusens> xnox: well it seems the python part of autopilot also got removed
<xnox> ogra_: no, it's a third party script that needs it.
<ogra_> ah
<sergiusens> ogra_: that means we have a very broken trusty for app testing
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, cant it be a dep of the test package ?
<xnox> sergiusens: sure, but autopilot ships a backdoor into the seeds =) i want all of autopilot-touch go, and instead packages seeds into the seed.
<sergiusens> ogra_: the tests are on read only images
<ogra_> hmpf
<xnox> sergiusens: people who have upload rights for autopilot, do not have rights to edit touch seed, and that's bad =)
<ogra_> sergiusens, why wasnt that brought up earlier :/
<sergiusens> ogra_: I didn't notice and our ci image testing is broken as it installs the world before starting tests
<xnox> sergiusens: the quickest upload is to upload seed update (quicker built-time than autopilot and does not trigger autopackage tests)
<ogra_> 1h after the final landing team meeting before release is pretty much the worst time
<sergiusens> which is why I asked for all the clicks to be run in a vanilla image without going into writable image
<ogra_> sergiusens, lets wait for asac to return and let him sign it off
<sergiusens> ogra_: I noticed an hour ago :-P
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> sergiusens, that wasnt meant personally indeed :)
<sergiusens> I hope this proves to asac that doing writable image just hides bugs
<sergiusens> and we need to test without that
<ogra_> yeah, we do
<ogra_> but we also need to lose weight as well
<rsalveti> we'll still spin another image anyway
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> robru: ty
<sergiusens> xnox: ogra_ if it needs seeing, I guess you guys can look into that; I don't seed myself here
<ogra_> yeah, we can
<Chipaca> the AP tests, what do they run on?
<Chipaca> and where?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 301 building (started: 20140416 18:25) ===
<davmor2> Oh exciting
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> unity love :)
<davmor2> ogra_: you got the chant wrong,  You need flames and pitchforks and it's unity "hate" ;)
<ogra_> they dont know unity8 yet :P
<davmor2> Muhahahahaha look at what we unleash on the mortals :D
<ogra_> :)
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: Does 301 have oxide updates too?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> that will be 302
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: No this is the unity fixes 302 I assume will be the oxide fix
<ToyKeeper> Anything in particular I should look for?  (or just a general dogfood-everything run?)
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: general testing but using the components that are fixed,  so for oxide open all the webapps, open the browser got to some sites that have various content planet.ubuntu.com tends to be good for that but I'm sure you have some too :)  For unity8 general dogfooding should be enough you should notice that the scopes are faster.
<ogra_> asac, did you see above ? we seemingly need to seed python-evdev
<rsalveti> ogra_: going to make another build for x86-only
<rsalveti> ogra_: out of sync anyway
<ogra_> rsalveti, there is a build running atm
<rsalveti> ogra_: for x86 as well?
<asac> ogra_: we need to?
<ogra_> yes
<asac> why?
<ogra_> rsalveti, and stgraber brought them in sync
<asac> i dont think i want that :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: great then
<ogra_> asac, tests wont work
<asac> which tests? all?
<ogra_> asac, sergiusens can expand on that
<asac> shouldnt this be pulled in by the test framework?
<asac> e.g. autopilot-qt
<asac> of autopilot-touch?
<ogra_> not on readonly tests (click)
<asac> so how did we loose that?
<asac> what change made this package go away?
<ogra_> ap-touch dropped the dependency
<asac> ogra_: can we revert that?
<asac> thats what i think we should do
<ogra_> asac, noipe
<asac> why?
<ogra_> seeded
<sergiusens> asac: if you install packages during image testing; you basically lose track of pulling in things that make it work but don't in it's vanilla state
<ogra_> would block in desktop ...
<asac> so one se
<asac> c
<asac> why did we loose it?
<asac> which upload caused it? why was that upload do0ne?
<ogra_> asac, also autopilot itself doesnt need python-evdev
<sergiusens> asac: ogra_the best way to solve this is to do manual dependency resolution; so if a dep is brought in and not declared, it should be an error; that's the only quick fix I can think of to prevent this
<ogra_> asac, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/revision/480
<sergiusens> ogra_: yes it does
<asac> before i want to solve it i want to know why we lost it
<asac> we didnt want to land anything
<Saviq> robru, do you know why silo 008 lost its OK status? :/
<asac> so autopilot landed? throw it out again
<sergiusens> asac: dropping python2 from the phone
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, i thought only a third party tool does
<cjwatson> this was autopilot from ages ago
<ogra_> ah, xnox claimed that above
<cjwatson> not (aiui) a recent regression
<sergiusens> ogra_: nope; it's entrenched into the input handlers for autopilot
<asac> cjwatson: do you know about this?
<asac> :)
<cjwatson> I'm only going from chatter here
<asac> right
<ogra_> yeah, not recent
<asac> so before we do anything, we should find out what happened
<ogra_> a week old or older
<cjwatson> but given that autopilot-touch now depends on python3-evdev not python-evdev, it makes sense
<asac> then consider why we landed that in the last 6 hours and if we really want that
<ogra_> 10th actually
<cjwatson> we did not land it in the last six hours
<asac> ok so you say we want it?
<sergiusens> https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/trunk-remove-py2-from-touch/+merge/213914
<cjwatson> I have no idea whether we want it, just trying to make sure we're working off accurate data :)
<sergiusens> merge date says a week ago
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> right, it would have been https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/1.4+14.04.20140410-0ubuntu1
<asac> so which upload changed it so we can ask the uploader if we want it :)?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/288.changes
<ogra_> droppeed in 288
<cjwatson> and there's been another upload since
<asac> ogra_: so we had no tests running since 12 images?
<asac> our dashboard is green though for all those images?
<ogra_> asac, readonly tests of app devs at home
<cjwatson> it seems probable that simply reverting (losing the python3-* versions) would break other things by now
<asac> ok so to be clear
<asac> its not breaking our tests
<ogra_> app developers will have to make their phone writable to test their app
<cjwatson> oh, although the diff was
<cjwatson> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/172505255/autopilot_1.4%2B14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1_1.4%2B14.04.20140410-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<asac> it breaks tests for devs at home :)
<ogra_> and install python-evdev
<cjwatson> do we need python-autopilot, or just python-evdev?
<asac> so that means it ius a late coming release critical bug
<ogra_> thats how i understand sergio
<asac> rather than a regression
<ogra_> not sure if we do any redonly tests in the infrastructure
<cjwatson> we can't land autopilot in release at this point - we don't have respin time
<fginther> asac, the smoke tests have to pull in unity8-autopilot to unlock the screen. This was also pulling in python-evdev and masking the issue.
<asac> so i defer to cjwatson on what is the best way to resolve this. either seeding, or adding dependency somewhere etc.
<cjwatson> we could work around by seeding it, as was suggested
<Saviq> robru, oh, it looks like silo 008 got confused... it was already landed, but its status in the spreadsheet is inconsistent
<cjwatson> or we could land autopilot in -updates
<ogra_> cjwatson, we could just seed it
<cjwatson> either works, I don't care
<asac> but what risks do we run? if we do the seed and it makes our image explode, can we bavck that out?
<ogra_> and fix it in U in a week :)
<asac> i feel it should be autopilot dep
<cjwatson> backing out a seed change is trivial enough
<cjwatson> but as I say, don't really care
<asac> just feeling that our seed shouldnt start pulling in stuff needed implicitely by our tests
<cjwatson> if it's autopilot it may not be in the trusty release pocket, that's all
<asac> i dont think we care as long as our image build picks it up
<asac> and we can backout in case it goes bad
<cjwatson> your image build will pick up -updates, as far as I know - we've never done it before but -updates showed up in the build log (from apt-get update) last I checked
<asac> ogra_: does our image build pick up -updates?
<ogra_> asac, yes
<sergiusens> asac: well as xnox mentioned seed is fine; we just need a ubuntu-touch-test meta; kind of like the sdk and click framework
<ogra_> at least if i can belive the build logs :)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I wouldn't advise rearranging metapackages for trusty at this point
<ogra_> lol
<cjwatson> that would need a livecd-rootfs upload as well - rather more cumbersome
<sergiusens> cjwatson: oh, not saying we should do that now :-)
<sergiusens> makes sense to not do it
 * ogra_ imagines asac having heart attach over heart attach watching this conversation 
<ogra_> *attack
<asac> no i am fine :)
<asac> i think we should just keep app devs broken :)
<asac> they didnt complain for 12 images
<cjwatson> wait, autopilot isn't actually on desktop images
<asac> j.k.
<ogra_> thats mean
<cjwatson> so you can totally land that
<asac> well, you guys should be on top ... we are moving fast :P
<asac> yeah
<asac> so letes do autopilot, use a silo
<ogra_> what an effort !
<asac> get triple testing as i just dont want to risk that we have to backout
<asac> because we are waiting for something very important
<asac> the oxide thing
<ogra_> thats why you should definitely take the seed change instead
<ogra_> way less variables
<asac> if we dont have the time to iterate that once because we have to back it out i would feel responsible for making a bad touch release
<asac> seed change also with testing
<asac> in silo
<asac> as i said, if we have to backout its a worst case
<asac> because oxide is a key upload
<asac> without that we dont have working URLs
<cjwatson> does anyone care desperately about unity-firefox-extension?
<ogra_> not sure what you want to test wrt a seed change
<sergiusens> asac: they didn't complain because they run off from devel
<ogra_> you just apt-get install python-evdev
<sergiusens> asac: it's some peoples daily phones
<asac> ogra_: i wnt to test the image because of the changed packages on it
<asac> not because whether its a seed
<asac> or autopiulot no change upload
<cjwatson> ogra_: I tend to agree with asac that an autopilot change is more elegant and appropriate
<asac> its about the changed set of packages that are on the image.
<ogra_> asac, well, but the package chgange can be done with apt-get
<asac> who knows what runtime side effects python-evdev hast
<cjwatson> seeing as autopilot isn't on desktop so it shouldn't be hard to change it
<asac> ogra_: yes, do it in a silo
<asac> get QA give a sign off
<asac> or we dont get this fixed.
<cjwatson> ogra_: it seems silly to work around one of our source packages in another when there isn't actually a pressing reason to do so
<asac> we are like 2 hours before midnight here... any mistakes will cost us a lot
<ogra_> cjwatson, well ... if anything breaks because some depending package autopilot uses changed and thats only picked up by this rebuild we might be pretty busy tomorrow ... whicle a seed change is a one liner thats easily reverted
<davmor2> ogra_: you did turn off the nightly cron right?
<sergiusens> asac: midnight is when main is frozen for real?
<cjwatson> ogra_: that doesn't seem like a realistic risk to me, but shrug
<ogra_> davmor2, no, not yet
<cjwatson> sergiusens: anything on non-touch images is frozen for real now
<asac> sergiusens: not it was a metaphor
<cjwatson> main vs. universe isn't a thing for this
<Saviq> om26er_, thanks, btw!
<asac> sergiusens: its not like we have any time for any mistakes, so triple checking is the theme
<cjwatson> what matters is whether it makes us go through another multi-hour respin cycle
<om26er_> Saviq, aah, 3hours are up for you ;)
<ogra_> === cronjob for images is off now ... ===
<asac> ogra_: is 301 out with the unity8 landing?
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^
<ogra_> asac, nope, still building
<asac> what is building? the image or the uniuty?
<cjwatson> dbarth: so, unity-firefox-extension - how critical is this?
<ogra_> asac, image
<asac> ogra_: sergiusens: so go the silo route please
<davmor2> ogra_: I was only making sure it wasn't forgotten :)
<asac> ogra_: sergiusens: if oxide is ready it will come first
<cjwatson> ah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-firefox-extension/+bug/1308625
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308625 in unity-firefox-extension (Ubuntu) "Visiting a website with a webapp re-adds the launcher icon every time" [Medium,Fix committed]
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, i had the crontab open in another window already
<davmor2> ogra_: :)
<cjwatson> dbarth: so IMO that can be -updates at leisure
<davmor2> asac: at a guess about 30 minutes-ish
<asac> ogra_: sergiusens: so autopilot dep -> silo, test test test, ask for QA review
<asac> wait
 * ogra_ has not even a clue what to test there 
<asac> est test test -> autopliot test plan
<sergiusens> asac: I would expect QA to fix
<asac> 1. all APs
<asac> :)
<asac> sergiusens: ask them if they want to fix it :()
<dbarth> cjwatson: sorry, it's annoying, not critical, updates is fine
<asac> jfunk: so it seems autopilots for tests outside our image are broken
<asac> jfunk: for that we need to readd a dependency
<ogra_> asac, well, inside works only due to a hack
<asac> jfunk: do you have anyone from your autopilot team awake that can drive such a landing?
<asac> jfunk: seems its broken since 12 images, sergiusens only noticed it now
<asac> jfunk: the problem is not doing coding etc. its about getting the change into a silo and testing it
<sergiusens> asac: to be fair, fginther noticed; I just raised the criticality
<asac> and then getting your other QA half to sign it off
<asac> sergiusens: can we have a bug?
<ogra_> asac, the screen unlock code is about to change ... that dropped a hack they used ... this then exposed the actual issue
<asac> wait
<fginther> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/+bug/1308661
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308661 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "python-evdev dependency prematurely dropped" [Critical,New]
<asac> is "about to change"?
<asac> nothing will change
<asac> surely not for release
<ogra_> in U
<asac> so i dont see thomi online yet
<sergiusens> asac: already logged, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308661
<asac> if you guys want to start prepping the silo
<asac> i can ask him to bless that
<asac> when he comes on
<asac> jfunk: will thomi come on?
<fginther> sergiusens, I do have an MP ready linked to the bug
<asac> this is not even what we discussed
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fginther/autopilot/restore-python2-deps/revision/484
<asac> we discussed just adding python-evdev
<asac> now that MP brings in other stuff
<ogra_> asac, it reverts the change in question
<asac> well, but that was what i asked
<asac> if we could back out
<ogra_> asac, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/revision/480
<asac> and cjwatson said we cant most likely :)
<asac> so now its again highly suspicious that we dont know what we are doing
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> we revert exactly the landing that caused this
<asac> someone go to an image
<asac> run apt-get install python-autopilot, 148         python-evdev
<asac> and tell me what it brings back please
<cjwatson> dbarth: ok, thanks
<asac> you guys said above you want to add python-evdev to the seed
<asac> so can we just add python-evdev ?
<asac> or was that something that wouldn't have worked?
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7263269/
<ogra_> there you go
<cjwatson> asac: I said we can't back out by brute-force reverting the package, but it's pretty trivial to revert that one line from Depends
<cjwatson> *shrug* whatever
<asac> ok
<ogra_> python-autopilot is still installed
<asac> ok fine
<asac> jfunk: !!
<asac> so if someone wants he can prep silo with this change i guess
<dbarth> asac: fyi, testing ubuntu2 and 516 right now, with the packages that start appearing in ppas
<asac> anybody knows anyone beyond thomi and veebers?
<asac> who work on autopilot?
<dbarth> so far so good, ie ubuntu2 gets us back to work where it runs
<nuclearbob> asac: I do some work on autopilot, but I don't have any permissions for landing stuff
<dbarth> and 516 seems to be a far better release
<asac> nuclearbob: who has that?
<asac> just thomi and veebers?
<nuclearbob> asac: I think cgoldberg did at one point, but I'm not sure if he still does
<AlbertA> fginther: we are hitting some landing issues
<AlbertA> fginther: ex. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/1117/console
<AlbertA> fginther: and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/1116/console
<asac> cgoldberg: nuclearbob: so what we need to do is land http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fginther/autopilot/restore-python2-deps/revision/484
<nuclearbob> asac: I can approve that mp if we need someone to do that, but I can't do any of the spreadsheet stuff for the train.  if cgoldberg can't, thomi and veebers I think will be on on about 30 minutes
<asac> nuclearbob: we need someone to take autopilot in the silo and test it
<asac> validate that nothing regressed, also check that the image doesnt regress
<fginther> AlbertA, looking
<nuclearbob> asac: I can run the release gatekeeper job on it, but I don't have a supported device to test the image
<nuclearbob> asac: is the silo ready?
<asac> no its not
<asac> ogra, robru and friends can help
<nuclearbob> once that's ready I can run the release gatekeeper and try to find someone with a mako to test the image
<asac> ogra_: sergiusens: so can you drive this into a silo?
<asac> then nuclearbob can take over
<robru> ogra_, asac: hi, what? (was on lunch, lots of scrollback...)
<asac> robru: autopilot landing
<asac> a new one
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fginther/autopilot/restore-python2-deps/revision/484
<asac> thats it
<asac> robru: can you setup such landing in spreadsheet? the AP folks are not awake
<asac> the AP landers
<asac> robru: its for https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308661
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308661 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "python-evdev dependency prematurely dropped" [Critical,New]
<asac> so you can put that in as a comment
<asac> lander should be thomi i guess
<nuclearbob> asac: we're checking, but I think thomi may be out for a national holiday today
<asac> on release day? no way
<robru> asac, hmmm, somebody was saying not to add those back? i thought we were supposed to seed evdev instead?
<nuclearbob> asac: I may be wrong, I'm not sure
<asac> robru: we dont want to seed
<asac> robru: who was saaying that?
<asac> robru: if it was ogra then it was already discussed
<asac> if someone else i would like to know so i can check with him why
<ogra_> i have a package ready in a minute
<robru> asac, i can't remember who, but it was in this channel today
<asac> ogra_: ok so do a manual package, upload to silo and dont use the MP path? thats fine i guess
<asac> robru: yeah, so above we discussed option to seed or add to ap
<asac> i feel we s
<asac> ignore
<asac> so we add it to ap
<asac> now
<ogra_> line 29, i have no clue what the testplan is ...
<robru> asac, ok, just grepped, turns out it was xnox promoting the seed change originally
<asac> ogra_: maybe find old archived autopilot landings
<ogra_> which seed change ?
<asac> robru: ok
<ogra_> oh, that
<asac> xnox: any strong reasons you see why adding pythong-evdev to seed rather to autopilot?
<ogra_> yeah, and i think he was right :)
<asac> xnox: otherwise we would go for autopilot
<asac> ogra_: explain it to me
<asac> you didnt explain it
<asac> also if we do seed who is doing the testing?
<asac> thats being you then :)
<asac> all AP tests
<ogra_> asac, less variables ... autopilot might build stuff ... touch-meta doesnt etc
<robru> asac, well, the benefit of the seed change is that it's faster to build, and easier to revert if there's a problem. rebuilding autopilot takes time, runs autopkgtests, etc. seed change is much faster to accomplish
<asac> right, but still you end up being the one to test and drive the landing
<fginther> AlbertA, 1116 ran into a transient archive update failure, 1117 ran into a failed device. I've restarted both mako tests to get results. Are either of these MPs urgent to land?
<cjwatson> the only reason I can see for doing it in the seed is some fear that autopilot is somehow going to misbuild now when it built fine a day ago
<ogra_> if all we need is the package on the image i prefer a seed change because it has less risk
<asac> right
<cjwatson> this seems vanishingly unlikely and I don't think it should be a concern at all
<asac> i dont want this in the seed
<ogra_> right, thats my worry
<cjwatson> I don't think this is something you should worry about :)
<asac> i am worried that noone is driving this landing... thats all
<ogra_> well, we live from AP interacting with the testing infra
<asac> nuclearbob: cgoldberg: so jfunk said you are now in charge of driving the landing
<ogra_> if something breaks there that will cause lots of extra work
<asac> ogra and robru are here to help you
<nuclearbob> asac: cgoldberg is going to be afk for about 90 minutes, I can run tests but I don't have landing permissions
<asac> nuclearbob: cgoldberg but i will not continue to micro manage this, so its now in yuour hands
<asac> jfunk: ^^
<ogra_> asac, ok, then i'll refrain from doing a package upload .. and let them merge the MP instead
<asac> ogra_: seems they cant
<ogra_> i thought cgoldberg can
<cgoldberg> ogra_, i'm not sure.. i just know I have spreadsheet access to ask for a silo
<cgoldberg> on launchpad lainding-team
<sergiusens> robru: can we publish silo 5
<sergiusens> ?
<asac> i dont know. i feel that cgoldberg cannot go afk
<ogra_> cgoldberg, https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/autopilot/restore-python2-deps/+merge/216169
<AlbertA> fginther: kgunn: urgent I suppose...but I'll let kgunn have a say on that
<nuclearbob> ogra_, cgoldberg, asac: if somebody has created the silo, I can run the autopilot gatekeeper job, and I can find someone to run the image
<asac> if we have a critical regression a day before release
<ogra_> are you in autopilot hackers ?
<nuclearbob> I am
<robru> sergiusens, published
<cgoldberg> i will cancel my appointment and stay to push this thorugh
<ogra_> nuclearbob, then you should be able to approve the MP
<elopio> ping fginther: I think the jenkins in 91.189.93.70 is not using the latest autopilot version.
<cgoldberg> asac, nuclearbob ^^
<asac> cgoldberg: what is that appointment?
<elopio> but I don't know how to confirm that. Can you check for me?
<asac> if its life threatening dont do it
<ogra_> fginther, the bot doesnt like your MP btw
<cgoldberg> asac, it's not work related.. it's for taxes.. not that big of a deal
<asac> ok yeah. your effort will be remembered
<jfunk> cgoldberg: thank you
<ogra_> asac, if nuclearbob is in the right team he can approve the MP
<cgoldberg> no
<asac> thanks! and sorry, but it wasn't me not noticing it for so long
<cgoldberg> np
<nuclearbob> ogra_, asac, I am on the team and I can approve the mp
<ogra_> so cgoldberg can go
<asac> i dont know. someone should be the lander
<asac> drive this
<asac> and ensure it happens
<asac> whoever that is
<asac> i will be back in 10 minutes
<asac> and will not annoy more folks
<nuclearbob> asac, ogra_, in the past we've been told we need core-dev approval for any changes to the debian directory, can somebody get that on that mp, or are we skipping it?
<cgoldberg> i'll stay here anyway.. i don't wanna flub this :)
<ogra_> asac, well nuclearbob already said he will test it ... so he can be the lander too ... probably needs someone from the landing team to click through the silo stuff
<asac> yes, as long as he knows how to preoperly test it
<sergiusens> I will do that ogra_
<ogra_> nuclearbob, done
<sergiusens> ogra_: where's the MP?
<asac> and we get another QA review that it didnt regress anything on the image (e.g. ToyKeeper etc.) then yes
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/autopilot/restore-python2-deps/+merge/216169
<nuclearbob> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/autopilot/restore-python2-deps/+merge/216169
<asac> so this landing should have "needs QA sign off"
<asac> robru: ^^
<asac> its just too late to not do that
<ogra_> sergiusens, though the bot doesnt like it ... failed CI
<asac> ok bbiab
<asac> (10-15)
<nuclearbob> asac, I've done the testing before, and I'm working with ToyKeeper on qa sign-off for testing on the image
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm taking over your line; let me check the bot
<ogra_> sergiusens, thanks :)
<asac> nuclearbob: awesome
<nuclearbob> okay, mp is top-approved, once it's in a silo I can start the testing
<nuclearbob> thanks ogra_
<asac> cgoldberg: so guess you are really off the hook :)
<asac> thanks!
<ogra_> thanks for taking it :)
<robru> boiko, you got silo 6
<fginther> sergiusens, there are 3 individual test failures.
<sergiusens> ogra_: nuclearbob fginther something is wrong with otto? 18:27:17.742 ERROR proxies:410 - Introspect error on :1.655:/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
 * ogra_ wonders why the image build takes so long 
<robru> ogra_, what's happening? are you doing a manual dput for autopilot?
<nuclearbob> sergiusens, is that from the jenkins bot?  I'
<robru> ogra_, silo 7 anyway
<ogra_> robru, niope, sergiusens does the landing, nuclearbob does testing etc
<nuclearbob> m looking at that now
<ogra_> sergiusens, silo 7 :)
<robru> sergiusens, nuclearbob: ok silo 7 is ready for autopilot upload
<fginther> sergiusens, nuclearbob, there have been intermittent test failures on otto. I'll do a rerun of both that and the mako test
<nuclearbob> fginther, thanks
<sergiusens> nuclearbob: I'm going to be building it in the silo just in case everything goes fine (preempting)
<sergiusens> ah, nice :-) WARNING:requests.packages.urllib3.connectionpool:Retrying (0 attempts remain) after connection broken by 'error(101, 'Network is unreachable')': /a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&output=csv
<sergiusens> retrying works at least
<ogra_> lovely
<ogra_> the world falls apart right before release :)
<sergiusens> heh; nothing like a little stress to start off the long weekend
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko, you're welcome
<fginther> AlbertA, the retest for those 2 mir jobs passed. As this is considered urgent I can get the MPs landed
<AlbertA> fginther: ok
<AlbertA> fginther: thanks!
<jdstrand> hey, so I updated the spreadsheet fot silo 17 (media-hub) to add apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu as an additional package, then dput 1.1.17 to the ppa. it hasn't shown up yet in the ppa. do I need to do something special?
<jdstrand> perhaps reconfigure?
<robru> jdstrand, i'll have to reconfigure for you since you're adding a new project
<jdstrand> robru: once you reconfigure, it'll show up in the ppa?
<robru> jdstrand, no, once I reconfigure, it'll not freak out when it sees that you've uploaded it to the ppa yourself.
<jdstrand> robru: does that mean I will need to reupload?
<robru> jdstrand, mmmmmmm... did the first upload build ok?
<jdstrand> robru: well, that's just it. it never showed up: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-017/+packages
<robru> jdstrand, the silo is a standard ppa. citrain has no power to stop things uploading there. if it never showed up, then something else went wrong somewhere.
<jdstrand> robru: and I didn't get an email saying anything went wrong
<robru> jdstrand, not sure, try uploading again.
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> robru: you reconfigured it though?
<robru> jdstrand, yep, should be fine
<ogra_> stgraber, could it be that you forgot to re-enable import-images ?
<stgraber> ogra_: could be, checking
<ogra_> 301 builds sine 2h or so :)
<stgraber> ogra_: yep, fixed, will import again in 5min
<ogra_> thanks
<robru> alright everybody, I have to head to a doctors appointment, should be back within 2 hours. anything urgent, ping cyphermox
<ToyKeeper> It seems like image 301 is taking a while to build.
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, yeah, there was a cron entry accidentially disabled
<ogra_> should be ready soon
<ToyKeeper> (er, catching up on scrollback, didn't see the comments right before mine)
<ogra_> :)
<dbarth> o/ we will need that silo on line 21 in fact
<dbarth> oxide "ubuntu2" gives us links in webapps again, but for the browser on unity8 desktop, we will need those extra branches anyway
<dbarth> cyphermox: hi ^^  ;)
<sergiusens> fginther: how long do those AP tests take?
<sergiusens> nuclearbob: cgoldberg ogra_ the silo finished building btw https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=25
<fginther> sergiusens, they're done, the otto tests passed, it's just stuck waiting for the prior run to complete - http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty-autopilot/128/console
<fginther> sergiusens, the mako re-run hit the same 2 failures: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/6418/
<fginther> sergiusens, the mako test had been disabled until yesterday, so I don't have any recent runs where these tests are shown two tests are shown to pass :-(
<sergiusens> fginther: hmmm well maybe when this landed it wasn't taken into account either?
<sergiusens> fginther: given that the guys are manually going to go through this; and that the train doesn't depend on this I'm not worried as long as there's some human judgement
<t1mp> huh?!
<t1mp> tim@ideapad:~/dev/landing-tests$ adb shell
<t1mp> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-get
<t1mp> apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg.so.4.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<t1mp> is that normal with image 300?
<fginther> sergiusens, silly me... I do another run with trunk to get a comparison
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 301 DONE (finished: 20140416 20:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/301.changes ===
<ogra_> yay
<asac> new image, yay
<asac> more changes than expected, but well :P
<davmor2> \o/
<ToyKeeper> bsdutils?  Huh.
<rsalveti> system settings is just a rebuild
<pmcgowan> ogra_, does the image get noticed before its ready for download? I see it but cant get it
<ogra_> pmcgowan, should be downloadable and in your sw upgrader
<pmcgowan> let me try again
<ogra_> mine is downloading already
<pmcgowan> so it downloaded but never updated the progress bar
<ToyKeeper> Regardless, I've got a fresh batch of manual tests as soon as it finishes flashing.
<ogra_> i think popey or davmor2 had a bug open for that
<pmcgowan> seems famiiar
<davmor2> ogra_: it's a popey bug I believe
<ToyKeeper> I think I saw that bug too.  I forget where though.
<davmor2> ogra_: OMG Speeeddddddddddd
<dbarth> o/ can i ask again about this silo on line 21 please? cyphermox, rsalveti, when you guys see this
<rsalveti> dbarth: sorry, what do you need?
<rsalveti> just a new silo?
<rsalveti> robru: ^
<dbarth> rsalveti: yes
<dbarth> rsalveti: robru is off to doctor for 1.5h or so
<rsalveti> dbarth: sure
<rsalveti> cyphermox: can you take this one? don't remember how to get the request_id from the spreadsheet
<rsalveti> last time I allocated a silo was a bit long ago
<asac> dbarth: how is ubuntu2 testing going?
<sergiusens> nuclearbob: any luck with the silo testing?
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: it's running now
<sergiusens> great
<dbarth> asac: fine on desktop, still waiting for packages on armhf
<dbarth> asac: same for 516, it's taking ages
<asac> dbarth: are the packages building?
<dbarth> oh yes, 3h for armhf already
<asac> dbarth: do you guys have ways to cross build this stuff for development?
<asac> (just curious)
<dbarth> we're building this thing twice on each platform, to get the codecs we miss for videos
<dbarth> it's cross-building afaict
<dbarth> ah, but not for devel
<asac> wait
<rsalveti> probably not in the builder itself
<asac> its cross building?
<dbarth> we don't have the horse power for that
<asac> i doubt that its cross building in ppas
<asac> anyway
<dbarth> on ppa i see mentions of gcc-arm-none-eabi thing, but maybe that's normal and native; not sure here
<dbarth> theat's the normal build process, so this is not a factor of risk, at least
<asac> dbarth: which silos are the builds running in?
<jdstrand> robru: so, I could never get my apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu to go into silo 17. everything looked fine, but it wouldn't show up. I then uploaded to the security ppa and copied it over
<jdstrand> robru: that seems to be working
<dbarth> asac: silo 1 for ubuntu2, and 516 went into the security-team proposed ppa
<asac> not silo testing?
<asac> why that?
<dbarth> asac: if you want just webapps fixed, i'm fine, but if you want webbrowser as well, i will need that extra silo in line 21 ;)
<asac> i surely didnt think we would intend to land one version through one machinary and the other through another, but guess... :)
<dbarth> asac: 516 is the extra bet, ubuntu2 is in silo2
<asac> no mind
<asac> sure
<asac> but should just have gone to a silo
<asac> well. doesnt matter
<asac> just would have been good to keep both on the same radar
<asac> for coordination reasons
<dbarth> plan is top bin. copy to a silo once ready in that other ppa
<dbarth> if i rememer the discussion from earlier
<ogra_> as long as it lands in -updates in the end :)
<dbarth> yeah
<asac> but why did we not upload to a silo?
<asac> directly?
<dbarth> armhf packages seem to be close now
<asac> if we bincopy it from secyurity ppa?
<dbarth> asac: that's a source package, cause that was safer than a branch revert
<dbarth> asac: to do 501 + 1 liner cherry pick
<dbarth> bzr501 rev. + 1 line of patch
<asac> jdstrand: dbarth: i just dont understand why we use two different machinaries to land the two versions
<dbarth> we use silo-1for the safe bet
<asac> sounds odd not to keep both on the same radar
<jdstrand> asac: it is just how it worked out
<asac> so by accident?
<jdstrand> asac: we don't have MP autocommits yet
<jdstrand> no it was intentional
<asac> jdstrand: yhou can upload packages to silos
<asac> at least you would have an entry in the landing sheet
<jdstrand> right, but chris can't
<asac> where we can get the QA etc. organized
<asac> and tracked
<jdstrand> and oxide is a monster
<asac> ok thats the reason
<asac> so when wwill the silo1 build be finished?
<jdstrand> so I have him upload oxide to the security ppa, then I copy the packages to a silo
<asac> righyt
<dbarth> asac: it's listing files in the package, so close...
<dbarth> i'm refreshing the build page every 5s
<asac> jdstrand: thanks. i undwerstan now; but you have a silo and landing entry etc.?
<asac> dbarth: that sthe best :)
<jdstrand> the one that is in the silo (ubuntu2) we decided oSoMoN would upload directly to the silo
<asac> the best is if now launchpad goes down :P
<ogra_> dbarth, thats usually when i discover the typo in the dh_install line
<jdstrand> asac: I don't know-- I wasn't landing that
<ogra_> :)
<dbarth> nah
<jdstrand> my understanding was dbarth's team was testing/landing it. I'm happy to copy the package to a silo, but someone from here could too
<jdstrand> however, I have an appt and have to leave now
<dbarth> built!
<dbarth> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/+build/5914417
<asac> ok. so there is an entry if there is a silo i am sure
<asac> thats all that matters
<asac> an entry with agreed and reviewable testplan etc.
<asac> and qa sign off etc.
<asac> good
<asac> ToyKeeper: davmor2: how is image testing going?
<asac> anything bad found yet?
<asac> ToyKeeper: davmor2: guess focus on unity8as that is the main focus of 301
<ToyKeeper> Nothing bad yet, but there's a lot left to try.
<davmor2> asac, ogra_: so the scopes are marginally faster, the last item in the carousel now works
<asac> ok
<asac> does it have the fixes we expect?
<asac> so the idea was to ensure we have hgh enough confidence that unity8 didnt break
 * ogra_ does a bootchart to see when the indicators start 
<davmor2> asac: looks like it,  let me track down the list to be sure
<asac> not sure when you feel that this is good
<asac> but i think in 1h or so dbarth will be ready with testing silo1
<asac> for oxide
<asac> maybe prescreen the landing entries
<asac> for testplan etc.
<asac> davmor2: ToyKeeper: ^ (or someone in QA team that usually does such testplan screenning)
<ogra_> yeah, a bit faster
<ogra_> still not perfect
<ogra_> but better
<asac> was it suppsoed to be perfect now?
<ogra_> nah
<asac> what did we expect from unity8?
<asac> can you go through the list that was promissed to confirm?
<ogra_> better scope performance
<ogra_> faster indicator startup on boot
<ogra_> not sure what else
<asac> here
<asac> :
<asac> unity8 updates
<asac> - test fixes
<asac> - carousel last item fix
<asac> - fix preview widgets
<asac> - improve indicator startup
<asac> - improve dev scripts
<ToyKeeper> (had a badly-timed Chrome crash, so I got started a bit late)
<asac> - new default backgrounds
<asac> - cleanup
<asac> - first go at scope optimizations
<asac> ToyKeeper: davmor2: not sure if you found that, but thats what the unity8 landing wanted to do if i understand coorectly
<ogra_> hmm, backgrounds
<ogra_> scopes are clearly better ... carousel too
<ogra_> not sure whats meant with "preview widgets"
<dbarth> asac: will stil need line 21 in silo to fix the browser as well
<dbarth> asac: oxide "ubuntu2" only fixes the webapps links regression
<dbarth> (which is major for webapps, whereas it's less visible in the browser)
<sergiusens> ogra_: nuclearbob I need to run in 10'
<asac> how is the AP silo going?
<davmor2> asac: scopes are faster, last item in the audio carousel now works, startup is over to ogra_ , I see no change in the wallpaper unless I'm going mad, seems a bit more smoother too
<asac> kgunn: Saviq: we cant see the new default backgrounds
<ogra_> yeah, i wonder whats meant with the wallpaper and the preview widget stuff
<asac> kgunn: Saviq: is that OK?
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: the full test run is here, it typically takes 3.5 hours or so from my experience: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/112/
<asac> 23:35 < asac> - new default backgrounds
<ogra_> asac, probably we can and they only changed by a shade
<Saviq> asac, what do you mean "can't see"? are you sure?
<asac> Saviq: neither davmor2 nor ogra_ couldn't see them
<asac> :)
<ogra_> Saviq, what are we supposed to notice ?
<rsalveti> nice background
<asac> invisible background
<asac> "cameleon" :)
<ogra_> what changed visually
<ogra_> heh
<Saviq> asac, they have an angled "folded paper" overlay
<asac> just stays the same as before
<Saviq> ogra_, ↑↑
<ogra_> Saviq, they had that all the time
<asac> maybe you had custom background?
<Saviq> lol
<asac> and have to change default?
<Saviq> ogra_, only in the dash :)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: can you be a button pusher for me for silo 7 after waiting for feedback from nuclearbob?
<ogra_> ah !
 * ogra_ checks the scopes 
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sure
<sergiusens> rsalveti: thanks; my family is in town and have been waiting for me to show up for the past hour+ :-P
<ToyKeeper> I see the new default background, at least on the welcome screen.  It's a bit annoying that the 'X' in the center is slightly off center from the welcome's stat circle though.
<davmor2> Saviq: I see no change,  It's been the grey folded paper for a while
<pmcgowan> Saviq, thought  my screen was dirty
<Saviq> davmor2, not dash
<Saviq> davmor2, greeter
<ogra_> Saviq, asac confirmed then ... there is a background in the scopes (not that i ever noticed it was missing before)
<Saviq> ogra_, ↑
<kgunn> ogra_: whats your recommended command line to check build # ? (sorry i had this written down....somewhere, lost now)
<Saviq> the new background is for _greeter_, not the dash
<asac> davmor2: have a screenshot maybe?
<ogra_> kgunn, system-image-cli -i
<asac> davmor2: or maybe try looking again :)
<ogra_> Saviq, ah, that luckily still has my custom screen
<rsalveti> sergiusens: no worries
<sergiusens> thanks
<ogra_> and i would be unhappy if that was taken away too :)
<rsalveti> nuclearbob: just ping me once you're fine with silo 7
<ToyKeeper> http://toykeeper.net/tmp/new-welcome-background.png  <-- subtle difference from the old one
<davmor2> yeah being as the greeter is the only thing you can make your own I had a image there, so yeah I get the new backdrop like on the desktop
<rsalveti> it's quite nice
<davmor2> asac: ^
<rsalveti> got to see it with my first archive-compatible emulator x86 image I just produced :-)
<asac> ok good
<Saviq> ogra_, davmor2, asac, pmcgowan, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/old vs http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/new
<asac> davmor2: ToyKeeper: gueyss continue playing with that image until dbarth has finished his oxide testing
<Saviq> they're quite different ;)
<asac> or nuclearbob has finished AP testing
<ogra_> yeah, marginally
<ogra_> :)
<pmcgowan> Saviq, yeah I see it but wow its subtle
<ogra_> right, i can see it in the wallpaper selector
<ToyKeeper> I don't see any issues with r301 yet, but I'm running through the whole dogfood plan on it.
<pmcgowan> seems snappier
<ogra_> G+ still works ...
<ogra_> so thats good :)
<asac> its a background that hides its beauty from the untrained observer :)
<popey> evening all
<ogra_> heh
<asac> ToyKeeper: goodie. thx
<davmor2> ogra_: no that's critical sabdfl uses it can't afford to break that again :)
 * popey updates to 301
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ gets some really late lunch ... 
<davmor2> popey: welcome back dude
<asac> ogra_: you can call it dinner as well :)
<ToyKeeper> I can't tell for sure if the UI is faster or if I just have more energy than usual.
<popey> ToyKeeper: too much coffee? ☻
<ogra_> :)
<asac> ToyKeeper: if you ask yourself such questionm it surely is faster. nice!
<ToyKeeper> D'oh.  UI locked.
<ToyKeeper> I added my U1 account, swiped from the left to get back to the apps scope (to install one), and then tapped on the still-open accounts app.
<ToyKeeper> Now apport is pegging the CPU.
<ToyKeeper> Anyone want a /var/crash file to look into?
<ToyKeeper> http://toykeeper.net/tmp/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash.bz2
<asac> did unity resetart?
<asac> after the crash?
<ToyKeeper> Yes, it did.
<asac> ok
<asac> so can we disable the crash dumping :)?
<asac> hehe
<asac> dont know. thought we disabled apport last time on release
<ogra_> not on touch
<asac> Saviq: intersted in unity8 crasher?
<asac> kgunn: ?
<asac> Saviq: kgunn: thats the new unity8
<asac> 23:51 < ToyKeeper> http://toykeeper.net/tmp/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash.bz2
<asac> not sure if its a new one though
<asac> ToyKeeper: can you try if that thing is reproducible?
<asac> happens often?
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, also, did you pre-process it with apport-cli or whoopsie-upload-all?
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: Nope, just the raw file from /var/crash, bzipped.
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, can't open the settings app now.
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, yeah, please preprocess it, otherwise we have to download, put on device, process, see what it's about, assuming we're on the same image number...
<Saviq> and there's no saying, since the .crash doesn't contain version info until it's processed
<kgunn> Saviq: and that's done by just "apport-cli <name>" then "view"...save it, upload right ?
<Saviq> kgunn, yes
<kgunn> also, isn't it best to clear the /var/crash/ folder just in case .. ? so you don't get unrelated/stale crash files
<kgunn> at least i feel that should be...
<Saviq> sure, ideally all of them would get uploaded to errors.u.c, but it doesn't seem like that's working all that good still
<Saviq> at which point they get a corresponding .uploaded file
<Saviq> and will get replaced, along with the .upload and .uploaded files, upon next crash
<ogra_> will be fixecd the next weeks
<ogra_> people are on it
<davmor2> ogra_: app switching is faster
<ogra_> so fast that it is difficult to not land in the app switcher if you just want to flick between two
<ogra_> but i guess thats a matter of getting used to it
<davmor2> ogra_: you only need to move it about 1cm
<ogra_> yeah, got more sensitive it feels
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: Okay, I tried to get it processed with apport-cli, though I'm not sure what changed in the file.  In any case, I re-sent it to the above URL.
<ToyKeeper> http://toykeeper.net/tmp/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash.bz2
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, you can see it added some fields, like "Package" at least
<ToyKeeper> No luck with reproducing the issue yet.
<dbarth> asac: ubuntu2 testing done on armhf (on the new speedy #301 btw)
<dbarth> asac: webapps links are fixed on touch + desktop
<dbarth> that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1294279
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1294279 in webbrowser-app "[webapp-container] Facebook app appears to open links in a new tab, rather than external browser window" [High,Fix committed]
<dbarth> asac: but for https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1307735 (ie browser links, they are slightly different :/ i still need that silo in line 21
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307735 in webbrowser-app "Hyperlinks that request a new tab don’t open" [Critical,In progress]
<ToyKeeper> Slightly different bug though...  tried to start the settings app, nothing happened.  Killed it, started again, it was fine.  Tried to start the weather app, and it showed up as blank too.  It looks odd in the app switcher...
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, asac, kgunn, known, fix MP'd: bug #1304315
<ubot5> bug 1304315 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_shell_quote()" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304315
<ToyKeeper> http://toykeeper.net/tmp/weather-didnt-start.2.png
<asac> Saviq: whats the impact of this bug you think?
<Saviq> asac, we've barely seen it once or twice
<Saviq> asac, would've had higher priority otherwise
<ogra_> sp as long as we dont ship ToyKeeper with the image we are safe ?
<dbarth> rsalveti, cyphermox: i really need a new silo for that
<Saviq> ogra_, looks like it, yeah
<asac> Saviq: looks reasonable; but dont know if we want to try a landing for that?
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> asac, not tonight
<asac> Saviq: isnt that always happening?
<Saviq> asac, no, even ToyKeeper said not reproducible
<Saviq> asac, we can review/land tomorrow morning, if that helps
<ToyKeeper> I had two failed app starts in a row; haven't been able to get any more yet.
<kgunn> just has to get those failed starts out of its system first :P
<asac> Saviq: hmm. i mean if this thing does always free the mem in this array its always luck, no?
<asac> that we dont crash... instead of sometimes bad luck that we crash
<Saviq> asac, sure
<asac> sure not trying to fix?
<asac> :)
<asac> ToyKeeper: ok, guess we can move to oxide QA sign off
<davmor2> asac: I'm pretty happy with it with the brief once over I've given it nothing in my /var/crash animation is a little faster and a little smother.  Calls work, sms works, camera works, gallery works, the new wallpaper is there
<robru> jdstrand, bizarre, i can't explain that. glad you found a workaround
<asac> nuclearbob: AP silo is still under testing?
<davmor2> ogra_: any joy with the bootchart or are you saving them for tomorrow?
<asac> Saviq: can we put that in a silo maybe for an oppportunistic landing tomorrow? or is that an insane idea :)?
<Saviq> asac, it's only unity-api, build time of a few minutes
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> unity-mir I meant
<asac> so we can just do it :)?
<asac> and leave it untested until we have time?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-301.png
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^
<asac> and have slept :)?
<ogra_> indicators now start together with unity8
<Saviq> asac, it's not reviewed, I don't think putting it in a silo right now will help
<Saviq> asac, we'll deal with it early morning
<ogra_> vs. 5second after http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-299.png
<asac> ok
<ToyKeeper> Okay, so perhaps this crash is reproducible.  Just tried to start the dialer, and it's locked on a white screen.
<asac> Saviq: ok, i will let didrocks know that you might give that a shot in morning
<ToyKeeper> As soon as apport finishes doing its thing, it'll probably restart unity again.
<asac> Saviq: you could already get a silo allocated, but guess you can do that in morning as well
<davmor2> Right people I'm calling it a night, Toykeeper please ping me an om26er and email for the oxide build ta :)
<dbarth> robru is back, i got silo! \o/
<ToyKeeper> The settings-won't-start-after-unity8-restart is apparently reproducible too.
<ToyKeeper> It seems to be stuck on the online-accounts-ui process which was started in the previous session.
<asac> ToyKeeper: just settings? other appst still start?
<ToyKeeper> unity8 crash -> unity8 auto-restart -> attempt to launch settings app, fail.  -> kill settings app, restart it, success.
<ToyKeeper> However, online-accounts-ui is still pegging the CPU from the previous session.
<ToyKeeper> And attempting to start the weather app after this failed the first time, twice now.
<ToyKeeper> I have no idea if this is a new issue or not, though.
<asac> ToyKeeper: this is reproducible ?
<ToyKeeper> So far, yes.  Twice now.
<asac> do other apps start well after crash?
<ToyKeeper> They seem to.
<ToyKeeper> This one locked before getting far enough to display anything: phablet   3366  0.8  2.5 204376 47608 ?        Tsl  16:15   0:04 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene ubuntu-weather-app.qml
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, it also didn't auto-connect to my wifi, even though it remembered the password.
<ToyKeeper> asac: Okay, it's not just qmlscene apps.  I got the same failed-start from a webapp-container click app.
<asac> right
<asac> so if app starts go through the code path
<asac> that crashes
<asac> surely everything can happen
<asac> davmor2: ever had problems to start apps?
<asac> ToyKeeper: i guess we should move to oxide
<ToyKeeper> Sure.  From silo?
<asac> unless these are regressions; sounds fuzzy
<asac> ToyKeeper: yes, dbarth has the silo set to tested i think
<ToyKeeper> It's pretty typical that I'll run into at least one issue I haven't seen before, every time I pick up the phone.  I usually don't know if they're new issues or regressions or old ones nobody noticed.
<asac> davmor2: how do you deal with this problem?
<asac> that toykeeper has
<asac> e.g. figuring what issue is a regression or not and what matters to escalate?
<ToyKeeper> davmor2 has a supernatural ability to be aware of every bug in Ubuntu.
<asac> :)
<ToyKeeper> In any case, I've only seen this happen after a unity8 crash.  Haven't run into it pre-crash yet.
<dbarth> asac: want to land oxide tonight?
<asac> dbarth: we are testing
<jhodapp> robru, it's me again :) Can you rebuild media-hub in silo 017 after a push to an MP
<asac> davmor2: still have time to cehck oxide also out?
<asac> dbarth: depending on testplan check with ToyKeeper what she thinks how long that will take
<robru> jhodapp, sure one sec
<dbarth> alex-abreu: fyi ^^with ToyKeeper for "ubuntu2"
<ToyKeeper> asac: I think davmor2 left for the evening.
<ToyKeeper> I got a call that my car is finished and needs to be picked up before the shop closes (which is in about 48 minutes).
<ToyKeeper> Any chance of starting on oxide in about 30-60 minutes?
<dbarth> alex-abreu: how is that for you ^^
<dbarth> ?
<alex-abreu> well I;ll make it work
<dbarth> (i'm helping olli on 516 and will wrap to be ready for tomorrow's last roller-coster ride ;)
<davmor2> asac: this is not the davmor2 you are looking for. I'm done, for the day but I'm picking up again tomorrow first thing.  I'll do a full sweep like I do for whitelisting things as a final test set.
<ogra_> kgunn, there is a stray phablet-flash in your point 2 in the instructions
<ToyKeeper> Hmm.  It's still not auto-connecting to known wifi access points.
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, dbarth ^
<kgunn> ogra_: damn it!....and thank you :)
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, dbarth so yes for oxide
<davmor2> Toykeeper reboot
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: Yeah, I did.
<ToyKeeper> Success rate of 1 out of 3.
<ToyKeeper> The two which failed had a crash in the middle though, so that was probably related.
<ToyKeeper> Anyway, biab, quick errand.
<kgunn> phablet-network !
<davmor2> hmm it's connecting fine here.  have a word with cyphermox if he is about
<kgunn> thats what i meant
<ogra_> :)
<asac> davmor2: sleep well; guess ToyKeeper can cover oxide sign off for this
<asac> tomorrow will be a new image :)
<asac> ToyKeeper: what crashed?
<asac> ogra_: do you see crashes on autoconnect?
<ogra_> nope
<asac> ToyKeeper: guess same procedure as before
<asac> process crash and upload to bug
<dbarth> asac: ubuntu2 test completed on our side; bzr516 build tested and fail on unity8/desktop, so no good trying
<dbarth> asac: will want to land the content of silo-005 along with oxide to fix both webapps && regular browser link issues
<asac> dbarth: ko how is ubuntu2 on desktop?
<dbarth> asac: it's fine
<dbarth> 386/64 tested
<asac> sounds good; so ToyKeeper comes back soon i hope
<asac> nuclearbob: any update?
<dbarth> asac: all sync'ed with alex-abreu for the ubuntu2 landing, on to him now
<asac> dbarth: good. where is he based?
<asac> ok i c
<asac> seems at least in a reasonable timezone for now :)
<dbarth> montreak, this channelk ;)
<asac> dbarth: ok thanks. good night; lets hope all goes well :P
<dbarth> u 2
<asac> nuclearbob: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/label=mako-07/112/console thats the job right?
<asac> did you try to screen how results look so far?
<thomi> asac: that is the job, but it's pretty tricky to keep track of the results as they run
<asac> thomi: ok. cool that you are there too :)
<asac> thomi: so we have this landing ongoing, currently by nuclearbob
<thomi> asac: veebers is picking up the responsibility for looking after this job since nuclearbob is about to EOD
<asac> thomi: adding python-evdev back. just to be triple safe to not bust the image we go through the full test
<thomi> asac: he's just on the road though, should be online again soon
<thomi> asac: yes, I heard all about it :(
<asac> oh perfect
<asac> then i dont need to say much :)
<nuclearbob> gatekeeper job is still running
<thomi> oh hey, nuclearbob you're still around :)
<nuclearbob> I went to get groceries, but I figured I'd check to make sure nothing was on fire
<asac> right. after gatekeeper is done etc. we want to also have QA (Toykeeper)do a real test and check this on the device before kicking it in
<nuclearbob> my iso testing machine is still doing windows updates too, after around two hours
<nuclearbob> I guess it's a good day for long running jobs
<asac> however, oxide landing has priority in case there is a conflict of qa sign off capacity
<asac> thats the situation :)
<asac> nuclearbob: thats release time i guess :/
<asac> did we have a bug for this evdev thin?
<asac> ah got it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/+bug/1308661
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308661 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "python-evdev dependency prematurely dropped" [Critical,New]
 * ogra_ moves bedwards
<ToyKeeper> asac: No, sorry, the autoconnect didn't crash at all.   I suspect the unity8 crash may have prevented the network bits from saving the network as "preferred"...  or something along those lines.
<ToyKeeper> In any case, oxide.
<ToyKeeper> Ah, there it is.  Silo 001.
<ToyKeeper> ... and silo 005 simultaneously?
<asac> ToyKeeper: ?
<asac> that must be in backlog
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, backlog.
<asac> alex-abreu: which silo?
<asac> 00:58 < dbarth> asac: will want to land the content of silo-005 along with oxide to fix both webapps && regular browser link issues
<asac> alex-abreu: is it 005?
<asac> ToyKeeper: what versionm is in there?
<asac> should be a ubuntu2
<ToyKeeper> Not sure if I should start, or wait on gatekeeper.
<asac> err
<asac> wait a sec
<ToyKeeper> (or if it's still blocked on other things)
<asac> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-001/+packages
<asac> thats the silo
<asac> ToyKeeper: line 25 in landing sheet
<asac> ToyKeeper: there is no gatekeeper running on this one
<asac> i am sure
<asac> we need to run the relevant APs
<asac> and the test plans
<ToyKeeper> Oh, okay.
<asac> alex-abreu: what testplan did you run? there isnt anything documented in the landing sheet
<ToyKeeper> I'll need to bug nuclearbob or veebers or thomi about AP there.
<asac> ToyKeeper: so that one is less important
<asac> ToyKeeper: first focus on oxide
<asac> only if oxide needs no care, help other landings
<asac> ToyKeeper: here the order of priority:
<ToyKeeper> It would be rather useful to have a bug, MP, or test plan link for it.
<asac> ToyKeeper: right talk to alex-abreu
<asac> alex-abreu: !!
<asac> :)
<asac> wake up
<asac> alex-abreu: you guys need a testplan
<asac> ToyKeeper: thats what i meant when i said you could already pre-screen the testplans
<asac> :)
<asac> couple hours back
<ToyKeeper> alex-abreu: Test plan, and probably a bug with details about the specific issue.
<ToyKeeper> asac: Ah, I only checked the ones which claimed to be ready for QA.
<alex-abreu> yup
<alex-abreu> around
<asac> alex-abreu: help ToyKeeper get that info :)
<asac> needs to be filled into landing sheet the testplan i guess
<asac> alex-abreu: also you guys didnt set your landing entry to testing done
<asac> thats why ToyKeeper didnt spot it
<asac> so if you are sure its done, please set it to done
<asac> but please say what the testplan was
<asac> in worst case we have to redo that
<alex-abreu> asac, I dont have the right to do anything in the landing spreadsheet
<alex-abreu> asac, are we talking about silo 001 or 005v?
<asac> alex-abreu: you have now
<asac> alex-abreu: about your landing
<alex-abreu> yes
<ToyKeeper> alex-abreu: silo 001
<asac> what are we landing?
<asac> :)
<asac> oxide
<asac> hwehe
<alex-abreu> but which silo
<alex-abreu> we are landing t2 slots
<asac> i was confused by a grep through backlog
<asac> alex-abreu: check out the landing sheet line 25
<alex-abreu> mmh
<asac> that has the info :)
<asac> but then fill out the testplan
<asac> and if you dont know what david tested, i would suggest just to retest because we simply don tknow what was done.
<alex-abreu> I do
<asac> alex-abreu: so after filling in what your testplan is (refer to the wiki pages etc.), run that through toykeeper
<alex-abreu> we did test together
<asac> alex-abreu: once you are sure its tested
<asac> alex-abreu: go to the landing-001 tab
<asac> and set it to testing done
<asac> etc.
<asac> toykeeper will then test
<ToyKeeper> I haven't broken enough technology today.  Feeed me!
<asac> alex-abreu: you think you can put that testplan together so ToyKeeper can do that?
<asac> :)
 * asac will step out for a bit then
<alex-abreu> there are aleready tests plans
<alex-abreu> the urls just need to be filled
<asac> right
<asac> ToyKeeper: just check in 2 minutes i guess
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, just updated the sheet
<ToyKeeper> alex-abreu: Got a link to the bug this fixes?
<ToyKeeper> (or MPs involved, which hopefully link to the bug(s))
<ToyKeeper> I generally want to test before and after, to verify brokenness before verifying fixes.
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, want me to put it somewhare in the sheet?
<ToyKeeper> alex-abreu: Yes, please.
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, updated the MP line
<alex-abreu> it also needs silo 005
<alex-abreu> they work in pair
<ToyKeeper> alex-abreu: Neither silo works independently?
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, the bug is fixed in silo 005 (w/ an update of webbrowser-app)
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, not really
<ToyKeeper> (not sure why it's two silos instead of one, if they're inter-dependent)
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, not sure too ...
<asac> silo 005 will not land
<asac> we only land oxide
<asac> and i just sent a mail :)
<alex-abreu> asac, why?
<asac> why?
<asac> because we have no time
<asac> it was decided only to land oxide
<asac> and i high prio item
<ToyKeeper> If 001 requires 005, and 005 isn't landing, does 001 still fix anything?
<asac> err
<alex-abreu> asac, I thought we would land also the webbrowser-app that is broken otherwise on touch
<asac> jdstrand: hey
<asac> is that true?
<asac> wht wasnt that put in the same silo?
<jdstrand> hey
<asac> jdstrand: so i cant remember we discussed that we also needed a webbrowser fix
<asac> can you remember that?
<asac> and why isnt that in the same silo if thats required?
<asac> those should be tested together if i understand alex above
<alex-abreu> what's in silo 001 is the plain oxide that is in the archive + a cherry picked bug from oxide trunk that allows silo 005 to work
<jdstrand> asac: I didn't know that either (I wasn't driving that)
<jdstrand> I just thought we needed ubuntu2
<asac> thats awful
<asac> really
<alex-abreu> not sure why they are not in the same silo in the fircst place
<asac> you must put stuff into one silo
<asac> if it is needed for that
<jdstrand> and 516 was optional if it worked (and it didn't, so chris will keep looking at that)
<asac> because i beleive noone knew that we also needed somethign else
<robru> they were in the same silo originally. i cant' remember why it was decided to split those, or even who said to do that
<asac> jdstrand: sounds fishy to me. any idea how we can find out?
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, right ...
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-17
<asac> alex-abreu: whats in the webbrowser?
<jdstrand> so
<asac> wahts the diff?
<alex-abreu> 516 is still optional, it includes Olivier's fix + other extras (ruisky)
<jdstrand> actually, forget that so
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/handle-new-view/+merge/215831
<jdstrand> I don't know why webbrowser-app is needed
<asac> alex-abreu: 516 is broken
<asac> it was abandoned
<alex-abreu> asac, the webbrowser bit makes clicking on links in a webpage open those links in tabs, w/o it the opened links are a bit busted
<alex-abreu> asac, yes I know
<ToyKeeper> I'm not familiar with 516.
<asac> robru: can we merge the silos 005 and 001 in theory?
<asac> ToyKeeper: dont worry about that 516 thing
<robru> asac, of course...
<asac> robru: how does that work?
<asac> robru: i mean on the spreadsheet etc.?
<alex-abreu> jdstrand, there was an issue in oxide that made fixing new target=_blank & window.open() links (popups) in webpages not properly handled
<asac> so that merge & clean etc. will work in the end?
<robru> asac, i would just copy the info from one into the other, reconfig, and rebuild.
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, yeah its part of the past
<asac> robru: rebuild?
<asac> robru: we certainly dont want to rebuild those binaries
<robru> asac, i guess we could pocket copy if it was urgent
<asac> that took us 4 hours to get :)
<robru> ok
<asac> sounds scary
<asac> if we loose those binaries we are screwed
<robru> asac, do you want me to merge everything into silo 1?
<robru> i can binary copy
<asac> i dont think so
<asac> i feel uncomfortable with this landing
<ToyKeeper> I take it we can't land both?  (test them as a single unit, approve and land both)
<robru> asac, it's no trouble to binary copy from one silo to another, rebuild is not necessary, it's just the "easiest" (for me, assuming that time is not critical, etc etc)
<asac> i dont htink we need that
<asac> we can just publish both at the same time if we really need both
<asac> just dont get why folks didnt do that
<robru> asac, that is also true
<alex-abreu> asac, I cannot help you on that question, but why would it be a problem?
<asac> alex-abreu: ok so you have tested both together?
<asac> alex-abreu: can you align with ToyKeeper the testplan on both together?
<alex-abreu> asac, yes on desktop & touch
<asac> and then you guys can work on both as if it was the same? just ensure its properly documented
<robru> well I just confirmed that silo 5 successfully makes it possible for webbrowser-app to open links, so that's good and stuff.
<alex-abreu> asac, sure
<robru> activity overview even works
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, do you need me to setup a specific test plan (whatever the shape of it is? )
<alex-abreu> robru, yes
<ToyKeeper> alex-abreu: I don't think so...  looks like both silos have the same tests.
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, the gist of it is that w/ the fix you should be able to click on links in e.g. facebook (links that are mean to be opened in a 'new' webpage) and they are opened properly as new tabs in the new webbrowser-app
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, w/o the fix they are now opened properly (new tabs are created but they dont browse where they should etc.)
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, basically what is writtent in the TP for silo 005
<ToyKeeper> It's kind of funny.  Ever since pages got the ability to specify "open link in new window", I've been overriding that in my browser to force it to ignore that particular bit of markup.
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, well yeah in that instance we follow design's wills :)
<asac> ToyKeeper: alex-abreu: the testplan in the sheet for 005 is super minimal
<asac> i believe oxide potentially might break all webapps etc.
<asac> and autopilots
<asac> did and will you run those to validate this?
<asac> isnt there a testplan on the wiki?
<alex-abreu> yes I updated silo 001 w/ those
<ToyKeeper> asac: I'm assuming that the webbrowser-app and webapp-container tests in silo 001 are there to cover that.
<alex-abreu> oxide being under those 2 guys
<asac> ToyKeeper: hmm. i dont see that on the frontpage
<asac> let me look at the detailed page
<asac> ok got it
<asac> sorry
<asac> the main page didnt refresh it seems
<alex-abreu> asac, I updated the main page
<asac> ok
<asac> alex-abreu: field looks grey now :)
<alex-abreu> not all of the webapp-container TP is relevant (part about install)
<asac> guess copy paste background
<asac> thx
<alex-abreu> asac, argh yeah
<asac> hehe
<asac> alex-abreu: i dont know ... the idea is for extra care we dont skip things we believe are not relevant
<asac> because wee might miss something :)
<alex-abreu> asac, sure sure
<asac> in particular late at night
<alex-abreu> asac, I am saying this w/ extra confidence too
<alex-abreu> oxide is not impacting those bits
<alex-abreu> but otherwise 100% w/ u on this
<asac> hehe
<asac> not sure :)
<asac> you cannot be otherwise 100%^
<asac> anyhow, toykeeper probably doesnt be lieve you either and will just go through them
<asac> so i am happy
<asac> byut if they turn out to be broken that would be not so great
<alex-abreu> heh
<asac> oh just notice its install
<asac> on desktop
<asac> ToyKeeper cannot test desktop
<ToyKeeper> Nope, I'm not set up for that at all.
<alex-abreu> asac, how do we handle this? afaik robru, dbarth & me did the testing on desktop
<asac> right so you dont worry
<asac> alex-abreu: i asked jfunk if someone else can help
<alex-abreu> ok
<robru> asac, yep i tested silo 5 on desktop, worgs grate.
<asac> robru: did you go through extended testplan?
<asac> or just fun testing?
<asac> :)
<asac> hehe
<ToyKeeper> ... and it only took 8 tries to get the thing to stay online long enough for apt-add-repo to work.
<robru> oh, well I did the steps listed in teh bug, confirmed the bug before the patch and confirmed the patch resolved the bug (I'm talking about webbrowser-app not opening links to new tabs)
<asac> robru: right
<asac> we dont wnat that
<asac> we want the whole image tested and everything that uses the webcontainer
<asac> etc.
<robru> yeah, was just testing on desktop
<asac> so confirming that bug is fixed is step one
<ToyKeeper> alex-abreu: Just to make sure, no -dbg packages are needed?
<asac> robru: right. but even there we should probably apply more care, no?
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, right
<asac> robru: the estplan has desktop specific tests in it
<asac> quite a few
<robru> ok
<asac> robru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/webapp-container
<ToyKeeper> alex-abreu: oxideqt-codecs or oxideqt-codecs-extra?  They mutually conflict.
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, oxideqt-codecs is fine
<asac> robru: if you want you could go through that and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/webbrowser-app for desktop
<robru> ok, in a bit. still working on unity7 super-emergency-security landing.
<asac> then we woul dhav eone problem less
<asac> ah
<asac> robru: yeah, then wait
<asac> take your time on that
<ToyKeeper> alex-abreu: You sure, no -extra?
<ToyKeeper> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ToyKeeper>   oxideqt-codecs-extra ubuntu-touch
<ToyKeeper> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<ToyKeeper>   oxideqmlscene oxideqt-codecs
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, yes
<asac> ubuntu-topuch?
<asac> if that gets removed
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, exactly.
<asac> it seemst hat we also need a meta
<asac> change
<asac> ogra_: ?
<asac> what do think?
<asac> jdstrand: ?
<asac> do we conflict on the -extra now and have seeded that -extra?
<jdstrand> umm
<asac> not sure why ubuntu-touch would get trashed otherwise
<jdstrand> I thought didrocks seeded oxideqt-codecs-extra
<jdstrand> I don't know what anyone did with ubuntu-touch
<asac> jdstrand: yes, but the upgrade to latest oxide seems to remove that
<asac> smells as if a conflict was added
<asac> jdstrand: i am talking about oxide
<jdstrand> which latest? ubuntu2?
<asac> ubuntu2
<asac> yes
<jdstrand> what silo is that in?
<ToyKeeper> That's in silo 001.
<asac> jdstrand: its awfully spread across 001 and 005
<jdstrand> there are no packaging changes over ubuntu1
<asac> ToyKeeper: did you get that by adding both ppas and dist-upgradding?
<jdstrand> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172964547/oxide-qt_1.0.0~bzr501-0ubuntu1_1.0.0~bzr501-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<asac> ToyKeeper: or how?
<jdstrand> a single patch is added
<asac> right
<asac> ToyKeeper: so thats not right what you do trhere, thise shouldnt get removed
<ToyKeeper> asac: No, I've found that dist-upgrading usually pulls in a bunch of extras.  I told apt to specifically install individual packages based on the contents of the silo.
<asac> ToyKeeper: add ppas and dist-upgrade
<asac> ToyKeeper: try if it does now
<asac> i dont think so
<asac> because archive is calm
<asac> ToyKeeper: but in general you are right, but then the list of packages you choose is not correct
<asac> ToyKeeper: we have seeded -extra so we certainly want that
<jdstrand> oh
<asac> jdstrand: ?
<jdstrand> maybe you tried to install oxideqt-codecs and oxideqt-codecs-extra at the same time?
<jdstrand> they conflict with each other
<asac> she did
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, that's an ongoing issue, actually.  Most silos have extra packages which shouldn't be installed, and dist-upgrade pulls in too much, so I have to guess which packages are appropriate.
<jdstrand> ah, well this is probably fallout from all of that
<asac> because alex said we should use -codecs and not -extra :)
<asac> which is not what is in our image
 * asac scared
<jdstrand> ToyKeeper: in this case, use oxideqt-codecs for desktop and oxideqt-codecs-extra for touch
<asac> right
<asac> thx
<jdstrand> you can use just codecs on touch
<asac> she is not doing desktop :)
<jdstrand> it just isn't representative of what is on the image
<asac> right dont do that
<asac> hehe
<jdstrand> and vice versa for desktop
<alex-abreu> yeah right, sorry about the confusion there
<asac> well, at least we know now
<asac> hehe
<ToyKeeper> In most cases, it's safe to install everything without -dev, -dbg, -autopilot, or other similar suffixes.
<jdstrand> (-extra is part of the fix for the grooveshark bug)
<asac> right. well, upgrade the right packages and get on the testing :)
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, testing it now.
<asac> rsalveti: ok i guess i will drop off in 15 or so ... will you still be around to helkp this oxide landing?
<robru> ToyKeeper, alex-abreu: hey what's the deal with webbrowser app on the phone? doesn't seem to be opening links like it does on the desktop. just click on them and it doesn't open them.
<robru> i double checked that i had the silo version, even rebooted
<ToyKeeper> robru: Before or after adding silos 1+5?
<robru> ToyKeeper, oh, just silo 5
<alex-abreu> robru, w/ silo 001 & 5?
<alex-abreu> robru, you need 1 that's what it fixes
<robru> alex-abreu, odd, why does just silo 5 fix it on the desktop then?
<alex-abreu> robru, you didn't test w/ the security team ppa or something? which oxide version do you have?
<robru> alex-abreu, nope, didn't test security team anything. desktop oxide is from the archive
<robru> 1.0.0~bzr501-0ubuntu1
<robru> silo 5 alone was enough to make links start opening on the desktop
<alex-abreu> robru, the fix was mostly for touch
<robru> heh
<ToyKeeper> It's looking mostly good...  I'm just sometimes getting a blank white page instead of whatever it was supposed to load.
<ToyKeeper> The tab shows the correct title in the activity widget, but no content.
<robru> The following extra packages will be installed:
<robru>   oxideqt-codecs
<robru> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<robru>   oxideqt-codecs-extra ubuntu-touch
<robru> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<robru>   oxideqt-codecs
<robru> The following packages will be upgraded:
<robru>   liboxideqtcore0
<ToyKeeper> robru: Use -extra.  (discussed in the scrollback)
<robru> I guess we need to update the seed or something?
<robru> hm
<robru> ToyKeeper, alex-abreu : ok it's looking good to me on the phone
<alex-abreu> robru, ok good
<ToyKeeper> Yes, so far so good.
<ToyKeeper> The webapp-container plan seems to be for the desktop though.
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, it is mostly for desktop, I dont want to influence you :), but on touch the webapps (gmail, facebook, twitter etc) are using the webapp container and one should make sure that clicking on *external* links fw the new page opened to the webbrowser-app
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, we dont have tabs in the container and foward all external links & popups (window open, etc.) to the main browser
<alex-abreu> this should changed, silo 005 being only concerned w/ the browser
<robru> alex-abreu, yep, confirmed. when I'm in the Twitter *app*, and I click a link, it opens in the browser app, and unity8 shows twitter and browser apps running independently.
<robru> but only with both silos 1 and 5
<ToyKeeper> So, to test target="_blank", I just made a quick page.  It was easier than finding one online.
<ToyKeeper> http://toykeeper.net/tmp/newtab.html
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, sure you can also check e.g. twitter
<ToyKeeper> I'm checking the facebook app now.  I don't have a twitter account though, and their site apparently won't let me do anything except create an account.
<ToyKeeper> (weird, since I can view tweets anonymously on my desktop)
<asac> robru: on desktop use codecs... on touch use -extra i was told yes.
<robru> ah ok
<asac> robru: didnt you want to test on desktop :)?
 * asac sees REMOVED ... -touch
<ToyKeeper> In any case, the facebook app seems to behave properly.  The xkcd viewer also works nicely, though it doesn't really have external links to check.
<asac> ok
<asac> well, once you feel its good to go and you have tested it to all extend
<asac> just coordinte with robru that desktop also has been tested according to testplans and then give an ack on the landing sheet for those two silos
<ToyKeeper> ... except if you try to click a link from mobile facebook to regular facebook, and then it goes to the full browser and asks the user to log in again.
<ToyKeeper> Not exactly our problem though.  It does the same on other mobile clients.
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, yeah the cookies are not shared, webapps run w/ specific "confined" cookie stores
<ToyKeeper> Even with shared cookies, I don't think m.facebook cookies work on www.facebook.
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, this might change later next cycle
<ToyKeeper> I've occasionally used m.facebook + dillo as a primary interface for it.  So much faster!  So much less bloated!  So much less likely to crash my main browser!
<alex-abreu> mmh it should from what we tested
<ToyKeeper> (though on Chrome, it hasn't been as much of an issue)
<alex-abreu> m.* is definitely lighter & easier on the eyes
<ToyKeeper> ... and dillo is faster/smaller than lynx or w3m, despite having a GUI.
<ToyKeeper> So, slight issue in the facebook app...  can't actually write anything.  Tapping a comment or message entry doesn't invoke the OSK.
<jdstrand> that is a known bug
<jdstrand> existed for ages
<asac> ok i have to crash; i see touch testing is going on and robru will rerun the desktop testplan to be sure
<asac> then you guys land if nothing breaks :)
<ToyKeeper> 'k.
<jdstrand> (and annoying)
<alex-abreu> thx asac
<robru> asac, sure thing, thanks. goodnight
<ToyKeeper> For touch, I see no reason not to land it.
<asac> ToyKeeper: then once robru has finished his desktop testplan thingy
<ToyKeeper> I haven't done AP tests on it though; anyone have a link to AP test results?
<asac> give it an ack in the sheet and land both silos
<asac> ToyKeeper: we dont have those results
<asac> thats part of testing
<asac> at least run the webbrowser etc. things
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, just need to figure out how.
<asac> how to run APs?
<asac> never done?
<asac> robru can explain/teach for sure, but thought you had done that before
<ToyKeeper> Nope, not yet.  I wasn't really involved in the QA team's main tasks before last week.
<asac> alex-abreu: did you run APs?
<robru> asac, ToyKeeper I know how, one sec
<asac> anyhow, we need to run the ones for this thing
<asac> thanks
<asac> so do that and desktop testing, then go for landing i guess
<asac> cu in a couple hours
<robru> ToyKeeper, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Running_Deb_tests
<asac> and remmeber to kick off an image once its in :)
<alex-abreu> asac, for the webbrowser-app & this silo no
<asac> hehe
<asac> safes time
<asac> alex-abreu: its part of the testplans
<asac> isnt it?
<asac> anyway, needs to be done on all silos
<robru> ToyKeeper, so, uh, just make sure the PPA is enabled on your phone first, then do 'phablet-test-run -p webbrowser-app-autopilot webbrowser_app'
<alex-abreu> asac, yes
<asac> never land without running APs
<asac> ok do that then still i guess
<asac> before landing
<asac> thx
<ToyKeeper> Thanks.
<robru> ToyKeeper, the above command being run from the host machine
<ToyKeeper> Quick relocation, then I'll be running those.  :)
<veebers> rsalveti: you around? The testing has finished for the autopilot silo 007: http://q-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/112/testReport/
<veebers> I was talk to ping you when it had :-)
<veebers> told*
<asac> veebers: set your landing to testing done i guess
<asac> and reply to the mali i sent
<asac> folks are running qa sign off on oxide still
<asac> after that and afte rwe have an image we could try that
<veebers> asac: I'll check the results now
<asac> but didrocks will have to do that
<asac> ah opk
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am out for couple hours catching some sleep; jdstrand probably also can help a bit
<asac> if rsalveti is off
<asac> cu
 * rsalveti waves
<rsalveti> just got back from dinner
<rsalveti> veebers: alright, can be landed I guess
<veebers> asac, rsalveti: fyi there were 2 failures both with ubuntu_weather_app. They look like test failures not related to the autopilot change
<veebers> normally I would re-run the gatekeeper job with just that test suite to be certain
<rsalveti> yeah, they shouldn't be related
<rsalveti> veebers: alright, will land it
<veebers> rsalveti: It's really up to you to decide if that's required I guess :-)
<veebers> rsalveti: awesome
<rsalveti> veebers: done, should be in release soon
 * rsalveti checking backlog
<veebers> rsalveti: sweet, what else is left to do wrt to that? I guess just respond to the mail asac sent right?
<rsalveti> veebers: I can reply it
<veebers> rsalveti: ack, thanks'
<robru> ToyKeeper, sorry, that page was slightly out of date (predating CI Train). I've updated it, you might want to give it a glance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Preparation
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: can you guys summarize what was decided regarding silo 1 and 5?
<robru> ToyKeeper, alex-abreu : so I've run AP tests for webbrowser app, it's all looking really good to me, what do you guys think?
<robru> rsalveti, asac decided to go ahead with those pending our successful testing of them
<rsalveti> robru: right, so we're landing both I guess
<alex-abreu> robru, I just ran them too, all passed
<robru> yes
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> oxide-qt is seeded though, would need an archive admin to approve it
<alex-abreu> rsalveti, do I have to do some paperwork or are you the one to handle it ?
<alex-abreu> rsalveti, jdstrand ^
<rsalveti> and at this point I'm not sure they will accept it
<rsalveti> did we raise this with the release team already?
<alex-abreu> rsalveti, I think so yes, jdstrand can comment further on this
<alex-abreu> he is archive admin I think
<rsalveti> same for webbrowser-app
<alex-abreu> robru,  can I update the 'testing done' ?
<robru> alex-abreu, yep
<rsalveti> he's not part of the release team
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/+members#active
<alex-abreu> ok I thought he was too
<robru> alex-abreu, wait, what's the plan here? the goal was to land this stuff in the trusty desktop release?
<alex-abreu> robru, afaik ideally yes, not sure what was specifically discussed between David & didrocks
<robru> alex-abreu, well I just did this super-security-emergency unity landing, I'm not sure it's a good idea to land anything else, ultimately it's up to the release team
<rsalveti> robru: and it seems they just published a possible final image
<robru> alex-abreu, we might hope to land in trusty-updates so that people get the update after installation, but yeah, I think the ship sailed on getting this in the final image.
<rsalveti> so I wonder if we'll be able to release the oxide-qt and webbrowser-app fixes
<alex-abreu> right ..
<rsalveti> infinity: guess we're done with the archive already right? (for seeded packages)
<alex-abreu> robru, rsalveti can we have them for touch ?
<rsalveti> we got two important fixes for touch, but both packages are seeded in a few other images
<robru> alex-abreu, that's a good question.
<rsalveti> not so sure
<rsalveti> we would need someone from the release team to put the final words on the subject
<alex-abreu> ok
<rsalveti> wonder why this wasn't discussed before
<alex-abreu> I thought it was & has been
<alex-abreu> we really need to land this
<robru> well I just asked in -release
<alex-abreu> anyone would be avail from the release team?
<alex-abreu> ok
<robru> ToyKeeper, when you get back let me know how you feel about oxide, need your final +1 on that
<alex-abreu> rsalveti, thx for the email
<robru> alex-abreu, rsalveti : ok, so basically it sounds like I'm gonna hit publish, that stuff is gonna get stuck in proposed, and then we have to poke them to get it accepted to -updates, that sound ok to you guys?
<rsalveti> robru: yup, looks like the way to go
<alex-abreu> robru, yes
<alex-abreu> robru, no paperwork needed?
<rsalveti> yup, we have bugs already, don't we?
<alex-abreu> rsalveti, yes
<rsalveti> then the usual SRU paperwork
<robru> alex-abreu, not sure exactly if we have to do the full SRU rigamarole for this... i hope not
<rsalveti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<rsalveti> robru: at least the updated description in the bug would be good
<alex-abreu> rsalveti, we need the paperwork for this?
<alex-abreu> ok
<rsalveti> impact, test case and potential regression
<alex-abreu> I know the drill
<rsalveti> great
<robru> rsalveti, alex-abreu : ok guys both silos 1 and 5 are published
<alex-abreu> robru, I am updating the description SRU style
<ToyKeeper> robru: +1 except that I'm just starting the AP tests.
<robru> ToyKeeper, ok great. keep us posted ;-)
<ToyKeeper> Sounds like it's already published?
<rsalveti> robru: can you please reply that email saying we decided to go with SRUs?
<robru> ok
<rsalveti> thanks :-)
<alex-abreu> oh I was about to
<alex-abreu> but better someone from ci-eng to do it
<alex-abreu> I updated the description
<robru> alex-abreu, ok, I'm going for dinner shortly, can you ping #ubuntu-release with that bug number and ask them to accept those packages into trusty-updates?
<alex-abreu> robru,  except that for oxide its not a branch perse, would it be fine?
<robru> alex-abreu, I'm not sure what you mean. both packages are in UNAPPROVED, release team needs to shepherd them through proposed and into updates
<robru> brb
<alex-abreu> forget about it they are already in proposed
<alex-abreu> forget what I said
<robru> alex-abreu, what? no they're in UNAPPROVED. they won't go to proposed until somebody from release team ACKs them
<alex-abreu> well quoting you above
<alex-abreu> "that stuff is gonna get stuck in proposed, and then we have to poke them to get it accepted to -updates"
<alex-abreu> anyway
<ToyKeeper> Sorry for the delays, it's a little odd diving into this for the first time right before release.  Weird timing.
<robru> ToyKeeper, yeah no worries, the whole thing is bad timing
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, 37 tests run for webbrowser-app, 4 exceptions, but the test harness seems to think that's okay.
<jdstrand> ToyKeeper: that also is normal
<jdstrand> ToyKeeper: that is the AP tests, right?
<ToyKeeper> Yes.
<jdstrand> yeah, that's normal
<ToyKeeper> I feel like I should just leave it running AP tests whenever I'm not using it, simply because it looks neat when the phone is possessed.
<jdstrand> at least that was the case the last few times I ran them, and I asked and someone else said they saw the same thing
<jdstrand> hehe, it is kinda wild
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, hi did browser and oxide land ok
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I'm going to point you at alex-abreu
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, not yet, ... we are passed the freeze
<jdstrand> he has been dealing with it this evening
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, not possible to land at this point from what I have been told
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, we are tying to SRU them
<pmcgowan> ah too bad
<pmcgowan> ok
<alex-abreu> yeah
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, I'll forward you the emails for the evening
<pmcgowan> thanks
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: if we can get them in -updates in time, we can spin a new touch image with -updates enabled by default
<rsalveti> but we'll see
<alex-abreu> still trying to find someone from release to ack then out of the unapproved queue
<rsalveti> up to the release management team
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, ok
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, I was more concerned with desktop but a 0-day SRU will be fine
<pmcgowan> and touch images march on anyway
<alex-abreu> yeah I guess
<alex-abreu> I still had hopes
<pmcgowan> shame they were ready seemingly early enough
<alex-abreu> pmcgowan, the oxide build took a long time to get  there in armhf so it delayed the checks & validations
<pmcgowan> right
<robru> alex-abreu, ok, I'm heading out for dinner now. will be back a bit later.
<alex-abreu> robru, did not get any response yet from release, not sure what's next & if I can do more
<ToyKeeper> It doesn't sound like I can help with any of the current issues, but if I'm wrong, let me know.
<alex-abreu> robru, ok I'll be heading out, I'll send an email to dbarth so that it can pick it up in a few hours for him
<bzoltan> hello folks
<bzoltan> I do not know who is active :) maybe robru or rsalveti
<bzoltan> robru: rsalveti: The UITK in the silo9 is good to go
<robru> bzoltan, looks like it needs QA signoff? I guess om26er for that...
<Mirv> bzoltan: yep, QA signoff is needed there
<Mirv> bzoltan: and if you want it to trusty you need SRU it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<bzoltan> Mirv: I need it on the image... does it mean trusty:
<bzoltan> ?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  is this SRU thingy for real??? D I really need an other step of paperwork for each and every simple release?
<Mirv> bzoltan: well the release is today, and trusty is done, there is nothing that can go into the non-updates archives at this point
<Mirv> I don't know the plan for divide between trusty SRU:s (maybe in the beginning?) and u-series
<Mirv> the fact that Touch lives in its own world doesn't mean desktop doesn't do releases :)
<bzoltan> Mirv: we have convergence specific tasks and targets
<bzoltan> Mirv:  it is a joke
<Mirv> bzoltan: if they are not targeted to trusty, then I'd guess it's u-series.
<Mirv> bzoltan: the only problem with u-series I can see is that it doesn't currently exist
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I have no idea ...
<Mirv> so that's why I gather some people will do a couple of SRU uploads to trusty instead meanwhile
<bzoltan> Mirv:  so in fact we stop releasing anything?
<Mirv> bzoltan: trusty images will be spinned until u-series is open
<Mirv> but since trusty is released, it'll need to go through SRU:s, especially for components that are shared on desktop too like UITK
<bzoltan> Mirv:  what is the point of the whole CI and all the AP tests, silos and multiply manual signoffs  if we still need yet an other round of bureaucracy round to push things out of the door?
<Mirv> bzoltan: I'd have thought there had been some good meeting between team leads about what happens at this point, but I guess not :S
<Mirv> bzoltan: maybe there is no point since the last minutes' procedure was finalizing the trusty release, and it's now done
<Mirv> bzoltan: the only thing is that maybe trusty touch image won't be released today yet and they want a few bits like the Qt fix in still
<Mirv> in that case a couple of SRU:s and respins from trusty
<bzoltan> Mirv:  Now that you say... it all sounds logical and sensible... for the good old desktop Ubuntu. But with the Touch our QA machinery and  release process should be good enough for landing anything on Trusty even beyond the release date
<Mirv> bzoltan: yes, I agree, but note that in your specific case you're on the desktop too so it does not apply
<bzoltan> Mirv:  for me the question is how to land stuff on the phone image and how to merge MRs back to trunk
<Mirv> for touch-only stuff I agree that either the current bureacracy goes away or the SRU one isn't added on top of it in whole
<Mirv> bzoltan: yep, and to that question I'd have hoped you have an answer, but we need to wait for alexander & friends probably at this point for that
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Silo 9 is ready for QA?
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  yes it is
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I have more questions than answers :) and... just for the record. I am not challenging the present model of releasing stuff on Trusty. All I wish to know, how to land MRs on our very-very own trunk
<bzoltan> Mirv:  this new measure will drive us away even more  from th trunk and we will use the staging for real. So the trunk will just age out and our release cycles get longer and longer.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Sorry, I didn't see your messages at first.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: no worries :)
<Mirv> bzoltan: yeah, I'd be very interested to know as well :) I see some other similar wondering in the backlog.
<Mirv> bzoltan: note that the period of unknown only lasts until we're able to land and release from u-series, probably on Tuesday or so
<Mirv> so essentially I'd guess only what to do today is the question mark
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I have been running the AP tests for apps in the last hour.. . all seem green, but an other eye on it will be good for sure :)
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Got a link to a test plan for this?  The landing proposal just links to a generic template.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  if it is about a day or two... then I do not care much
<Mirv> bzoltan: yep, I don't think there's any reason to worry. worry only when you start hearing that we'll continue polishing trusty for a while :)
<bzoltan> Mirv: LOL :) yes, I know what it would mean...
<bzoltan> Mirv:  where the risk is not little, 14.04 is our LTS, I could imagine that the quality-stability-security of our LTS is important.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan1: If I understand correctly, this isn't an urgent landing?  I get the impression that absolutely nothing non-critical can land for now, due to the trusty release coming up later today.
<bzoltan1> ToyKeeper:  I will not fill an SRU for it ... but it would be good to land it.
<didrocks> Mirv: can you look at the 6 failing tests on the dashboard meanwhile?
<didrocks> (hey btw ;))
<Mirv> didrocks: hey! yes I'm running the tests already
<didrocks> thanks!
 * didrocks waits impatiently on a release team member to be around…
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Two of the bugs fixed in silo 009 seem to check out.  Two others I'm not sure how to test, and I'm having some difficulty getting AP tests to run on it.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  OK. Is there anything I could help?
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: I'm checking the base image, but I'm not sure yet why the AP tests aren't running.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  timp was complaining about similar issue yesterday. I u-d-f --channel=devel-proposed flashed my device today,  made it writable, cloned my network setting, enabled the Silo9  PPA and the tests were running fine.
<asac> Saviq: awake already :)?
<asac> Saviq: we wanted to start picking up your ted patch
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: I'm not sure what the exact issue is.  The same tests worked just fine a few hours ago with a different silo.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: yes, that is a common black magic stuff... I would reflash with --boostrap and --wipe that device and start it from scratch
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, just tried it.
<didrocks> ogra_: tell us when you are around, you will have maybe a special mission!
<Saviq> asac, yeah, here
<asac> Saviq: we startd building it in a silo proactively fr now
<Saviq> asac, saw that
<asac> guess you needed to do some review still
<asac> but we have like < 1h time
<asac> :)
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: I can reproduce none of the 301 image test problems, so the tests seem flaky not totally failing
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, already some "good" news
<Mirv> weird, though, where's the extra flakiness coming from
<didrocks> Mirv: do you see some unity8 crashes?
<didrocks> Mirv: or like if the shell was going away?
<Mirv> didrocks: no, it does not look so. so I've run dialer-app, weather app, sudoku app and unity8 AP:s
<Mirv> no crashes with those
<didrocks> Mirv: I meant, on the dashboard?
<didrocks> like if you look at the failure
<didrocks> does it seem the shell disappeared?
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: I'm probably missing something obvious.  I'm getting mostly-bailed tests even with just the base image.
<Saviq> asac, so that < 1h deadline is for what? for 14.04? didrocks, could we still make the desktop session fix for that, or is it too late?
<asac> Saviq: <1h is for touch things
<asac> desktop i dont know
<asac> unit8 doesnt need an image
<asac> on desktop
<didrocks> Saviq: unity8 can wait, it will be in -updates
<asac> so you dont need time
<didrocks> Saviq: not installed by default
<Saviq> didrocks, ah right
 * Saviq files a SRU bug already
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: can be a 0-day SRU
<didrocks> Saviq: but please focus on ted's one first
<Saviq> didrocks, I have
<didrocks> thanks!
<Mirv> didrocks: no unity8 crashes in the dashboard either. only dialer-app and system-image-dbus crashes on the latest image (2 crashes), and additionally lists-modems crash on #300
<Mirv> looking at the logs a bit more regarding the failing tests
<Saviq> asac, hmm wait, your email suggests that *apps* not starting is what the bug will fix, which is not the case
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, I was wondering if this would be a consequence
<Saviq> asac, the bugfix is for a rather random unity8 crash
<asac> Saviq: i said that?
<asac> i was saying app starting can creawte random crasehs
<Saviq> asac, ok wait
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: dialer-app fails in the same way before :/ I wonder if boiko made some progress there
<asac> in unity8
<Saviq> asac, yeah, I should open my eyes
<asac> Saviq: i am sure if you use free strings to then later start stuff it can also caus apps to fail though
<asac> :)
<asac> e.g. just get garbage
<asac> and send that to command line
<asac> doesnt sound too far away :)
<dbarth> o/ for oxide, everything good?
<asac> no
<dbarth> what's up?
<asac> it took the whole night to validate
<asac> at which point release team wasnt available anymore
<Mirv> didrocks: no sign of unity8 disappearing either. the next tests after failing ones succeed normally. there's eg. a tab switch / index errors (UITK usage, probably something wrong clicked or some delay), a dbus timeout
<asac> dbarth: lots of confusion about you not using hte sam silo for weebrowser and oxide as well
<asac> noone - neither me nor jdstrand - remembered that it was more than oxide
<asac> we did it anyway
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, thanks for checking!
<didrocks> dbarth: yeah, yesterday, it was clearly only oxide
<didrocks> dbarth: and the other fixes were "nice to have" but not related to the other failure
<dbarth> asac: didrocks himself advised not to, you were inthe call! ;)
<didrocks> hence the decision to separate
<dbarth> right
<didrocks> dbarth: so, they are not linked?
<didrocks> we don't need webbrowser-app
<dbarth> so anyway, the oxide build is tested / etc.
<dbarth> didrocks: oxide fixes links in webapps, not in browser
<dbarth> didrocks: the other fix is for links in the browser itself
<asac> so i was told olnyu oxide
<dbarth> don't ask why, it's insane
<asac> then alex said without webbrowser it will not work
<dbarth> asac: i thought it was only oxide as well initially
<didrocks> ah, so that explains
<didrocks> and that's why we separated
<dbarth> then digging into the 2 different fixes we found we needed the 2
<dbarth> then i harassed people on this channel for hours to get a silo, remember ;)
<asac> i didnt
<asac> noone remembere by alex
<asac> but doesnt matter
<asac> my brain was fried at 3:30am
<dbarth> i think you mostly need webbrowser-app out of unapproved for the touch image; for the desktop, a 0-day sru seems to be the accepted solution
<dbarth> asac, didrocks: should i ping #ubuntu-release as well, or are they just tired of hearing about that browser thing? ;)
<asac> dbarth: they are sleepiung it seems
<asac> they are pinged
<dbarth> ok, so i won't add to the stress then
<Mirv> sil2100: btw I didn't run dialer-app tests with SIM card, so those might be worth rerunning with SIM inserted
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, doing that, but from the looks of it in the logs it's the very same failures we're having since some time ;/
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, it looks so
<sil2100> Mirv: I don't see any updates on the bug, so I'll just have to wait for boiko to get online
<Mirv> ok
<sil2100> Since I'm suspecting that the reason for this failure is a crash actually
<sil2100> Mirv: all pass here with sim inserted...
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, good
<Mirv> btw I did have one weather app test failing on one run, but it was a different one from what's in dashboard. the next run succeeded with all passing.
<asac> sil2100: you think you could try installing the python-evdev on device and do a quick smoke test?
<asac> it is 99.99% safe, but since we are waiting anyway and the landing will install that by default i think would be good
<didrocks> Mirv: and on your side, can you add silo 004?
<didrocks> Mirv: and install/try the new unity-mir
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe you can add it as well ^
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> Saviq: you are running the AP tests on it?
<asac> yeah, just put all we want to punt in on the image, test everything together
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> Mirv: maybe we should double check meanwhile ^
<Saviq> didrocks, and unity8's TestPlan
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<Saviq> should be done in 15 mins
<Saviq> tops
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> ToyKeeper: can you start testing that silo meanwhile? (landing-004) ^
<didrocks> ToyKeeper: it's the top priority for now
<sil2100> asac: sure, what do you want me to smoke-test?
<ToyKeeper> Oh, hey, that's the bug I ran into earlier.
<sil2100> asac: like, everything?
<asac> sil2100: the silo where we did the python-evdev
<sil2100> Ah, k
<didrocks> ToyKeeper: you are all suited to test the fix then! :)
<asac> sil2100: but maybe just punt the rest we want to land on the image as well for the test
<sil2100> didrocks, asac: ok!
<ToyKeeper> didrocks: I'm a little fried, but I'll see what I can do.  :)
<didrocks> ToyKeeper: thanks :)
<asac> ToyKeeper: guess thats your last thing to do today :)
<asac> davmor2 will be around soon
<didrocks> between you, Saviq and Mirv, we'll have good coverage
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> happy release day !
 * ogra_ puts on his missionary dress ... 
<ogra_> didrocks, what can i do for you monsieur
<didrocks> ogra_: hey! imagine we want to do one image build from a ppa
<didrocks> is it possible/hard/impossible?
<didrocks> ;)
<ogra_> hmm, not sure, i know cjwatson knows though ... i think technically it should be possible, practically i have never done that
<ogra_> (i know we had it for moblin image but i dont know if i.e. the PPA had to be mirrored for that to an internal machine etc, that was long ago)
<ogra_> *images
<didrocks> ok, let's see, that would be for unity-mir
<didrocks> now that the rest is handled
<ogra_> ah, wait, heh
<ogra_> we *did* build from a PPA initially
<ogra_> silly me
<ogra_> *but* ... that needs a change to the build system (livecd-rootfs needs PPA sources.list and key added)
<ogra_> not sure how we could get that into the main archive now
<Saviq> asac, didrocks, ToyKeeper, +1 on silo 008 from me
<Saviq> erm 004
<asac> sure? :)
<asac> lol
<Saviq> ;)
 * sil2100 is still running tests with silo 004 and 007
<ogra_> didrocks, i'm not sure this is possible at all at this point of the release
<ToyKeeper> The bad news is I managed to repro the issue.  The good news is I forgot to install the silo first.  (or is that the bad news?)
<ToyKeeper> Anyway, trying to repro w/ silo.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: ;p
<asac> ogra_: right, requires archive upload, right?
<Saviq> sure, landing-004, I've ran autopilot on mako and manta, and were good, launched 6 different webapps, no crash in sight
<asac> think its fine, colin etc. are now there
<didrocks> Mirv: what's your status with the silo?
<asac> so the engine is moving
<ogra_> asac, yes and i'm not sure the buildds would pull it from -updates
<asac> right
<ogra_> they might
<asac> lets not do it unless release team disappears :)
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> heh
<asac> then we bringup our own image build infra quickly :{P
<asac> j.k.
<ogra_> kind of unlikely on release day :)
<asac> i heard we have everything charmed now
<asac> yes, thats why i was saying that
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> soo
<asac> but you never know... UK might get global power outage next
<ogra_> my phone was immediately responsive when i woke it up today
<ogra_> \o/
<ogra_> havent had that in weeks
<asac> nice
<asac> more good news
<ogra_> usually it took about a minute until it updated the clock on the greeter
 * ogra_ goes to check #ubuntu-release-party
<cjwatson> didrocks: it will be possible once I get out from under release and finish the livefs-in-LP thing; right now it would be a lot of manual effort
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, no worry, I was looking for a one time shortcut while nobody was around
<Mirv> didrocks: one unity8 AP run done, 100% pass
<didrocks> Mirv: did you try to dogfood/play with it?
<ogra_> cjwatson, just for academic purpose, do you know if the buildds would have picked up livecd-rootfs from -updates ?
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: unity8 run done here as well, 100% pass
<Mirv> didrocks: a bit, running apps, testing indicators etc
<Mirv> it's just so slow running unity8 AP:s for me (> 30min), that's why it only just finished
<sil2100> It's the same here... it's been like that since the introduction of the new scopes
<davmor2> Morning all
<sil2100> Morning
<didrocks> hey davmor2
<cjwatson> ogra_: hard to be completely sure, but my reading of the IS make-chroot.sh used to create the relevant chroots is that their sources.list includes -updates, so I think yes
<ogra_> thanks :)
<ToyKeeper> I think this must be the longest I've used UTouch without anything breaking.
<ogra_> \o/
<Saviq> sounds like a winner :D
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> did someone check the dashboard lately ?
<ogra_> AP tests surely did look better before
<Saviq> didrocks, do we have a process for SRU with silos?
<didrocks> Saviq: nothing special, apart from opening SRU bugs and referencing it
<didrocks> Saviq: CI Train looks at -updates
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, but then... SRU process says it should be fixed in current release before asking for SRU...
<dbarth> cool
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, you just need to request 2 silos
<didrocks> Saviq: but at first, we'll be in sync between -updates and U
<didrocks> as usual
<didrocks> and the copy will be handled by the release team
<didrocks> as long as we are in sync
 * Saviq loves it that "SRU" is onomatopoeia in polish for something crashing down...
<dbarth> didrocks, asac: now that packages are published, let us know when an image is ready for re-testing
<dbarth> i can hop on the call if you need me btw
<asac> ToyKeeper: did you install it now and test?
<ToyKeeper> asac: Yes, I can't get it to break now.
<asac> ToyKeeper: with the unity-mir fix installed?
<asac> didrocks: ^^
<ToyKeeper> asac: Yes.
<asac> Saviq: are you still happy with the unity-mir aptch?
<asac> Saviq: because this might go in now
<ToyKeeper> +1
<ToyKeeper> ... and I think it's time to sleep now.  I wasn't really planning to be on call for 15 hours today.
<asac> ToyKeeper: good night
<didrocks> good night ToyKeeper
<Saviq> asac, yes, I am
<asac> Saviq: awesome... we land that now in the same image shot
<asac> lets hope all three things dont cause issues so we get allt his out
<didrocks> it will be a good shot!
<asac> yeah
<asac> the golden shot
<asac> hehe
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> ok, autopilot published in the release pocket now
<didrocks> 3 remains flying
<asac> didrocks: relase pocket == updates?
<didrocks> asac: no, release pocket as == release :)
<cjwatson> I'm disabling auto-accept now - I think we want manual control today
<asac> err real release pocket? so it would be available for image?
<cjwatson> asac: yes
<didrocks> cjwatson: sounds good
<cjwatson> asac: autopilot isn't on non-touch images so it's not a problem
<asac> didrocks: ok we just wait for the unity-mir thing then?
<asac> and that takes another hour?
<didrocks> cjwatson: we don't plan to publish anything anyway, but better to disable auto-accept :)
<asac> cjwatson: aye. thx
<cjwatson> unity-mir shouldn't take another hour
<asac> oh that w ould be fantastic
<didrocks> asac: and oxide-qt and webbrowser-app to be published in -updates (the publication didn't finish)
<cjwatson> it's publishing to -proposed now, then the next publisher run should copy it to release
<asac> so 10 minutes :)?
<asac> hehe
<asac> guess if its manual publishing, we can even be more precise when to run the job
<cjwatson> oxide-qt and webbrowser-app are publishing to -updates now, indeed
<cjwatson> no, we can't, and it wouldn't help :)
<cjwatson> I think maybe 40mins
<cjwatson> hopefully after release we can land the apt-ftparchive source caching stuff that Michael did for us
<cjwatson> that should make a non-trivial difference to release pocket publishing times
<davmor2> Just killed it
<asac> a first big mvo goodie :)
<asac> nice
<asac> davmor2: killed?
<davmor2> asac: Yeap just kept opening apps with the music player playing in the background,  I'm assuming that apport is going crazy in the background currently
<cjwatson> well, three minutes or so, but you really notice it when you're 'tail -f'ing the log
<asac> davmor2: with that patch?
<davmor2> asac: yeap
<asac> davmor2: unity8 crashing?
<davmor2> and unity8 has crashe
<davmor2> d
<asac> davmor2: i think there might be lifecycle thing
<asac> as well
<asac> davmor2: can you kill apps and open?
<ogra_> yay, the first time i see app updates
<asac> intead of opening more apps
<cjwatson> wgrant: "Calculating binary filelist" in the publisher seemed unusually slow right now
<cjwatson> s/right now/just now/
<asac> davmor2: in any case, extract the crash file
<asac> so saviq can check that
<om26er> ToyKeeper, Hi! are you around ?
<asac> and see if its a ddifferent one
<asac> om26er: no
<wgrant> cjwatson: Hm. How slow?
<asac> om26er: she went to bed a few minutes ... what do you need?
<om26er> asac, just wanted to know if she was testing anything
<asac> om26er: no, but you can help i guess
<asac> check with didrocks and davmor2
<cjwatson> wgrant: about three minutes
<asac> other folksa re testing :)
<wgrant> Odd.
<cjwatson> it's usually more like a minute for the release pocket
<didrocks> om26er: she was talking with bzoltan
<didrocks> om26er: so I guess line 18
<didrocks> om26er: however, we'll have a new image in the next couple of hours
<didrocks> om26er: all testing focus on it would be appreciated
<asac> didrocks: is that line relevant for release?
<didrocks> asac: nope
<didrocks> hence my big "hint" :)
<asac> guess we shoudl rather have omer help on our image then
<didrocks> right
<asac> or popeys apps :)
<om26er> so I just flash the latest image, and test the hell out of it ?
<didrocks> om26er: can you add more packages to it?
<asac> om26er: its not the latest, you need to take latest image and install afew inflight things
<didrocks> om26er: enables -updates if not
<asac> so you can test the future :P
<didrocks> om26er: tell me once you are there, depending if things are published or not, I'll tell you what to install
<didrocks> om26er: just flash latest and keep me posted
<om26er> didrocks, ok will do
<davmor2> asac, didrocks: this is what crashed _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<davmor2> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_bin_qmlscene.32011.crash
<sil2100> Image looking good so far
<didrocks> davmor2: mind retracing/giving to Saviq?
<Saviq> please do
<Saviq> but apport-cli it first
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah that's the next job
<didrocks> Saviq: will be denied because of new unity-mir I'm afraid
<Saviq> didrocks, what will?
<didrocks> Saviq: unity-mir isn't the latest in release/updates yet, so retracing will fail for now (until it's copied over)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah that's fine
<Saviq> didrocks, but apport-cli adds some fields to the crash file
<Saviq> didrocks, like package version and such
<Saviq> didrocks, without which I can't even begin to retrace
<davmor2> Saviq: if you want to reproduce, open the music player and have it play, that keeps it open in the background then just keep opening apps  I got 34 apps open before the crash :)
<didrocks> Saviq: yep
<didrocks> davmor2: seems oom related to me
<Saviq> indeed
<didrocks> davmor2: and we are not at that level of polish yet
<didrocks> so doesn't seem valid for what we try to do
<davmor2> didrocks, Saviq: Indeed I was just trying various ways of crashing it,  I'm going to just try opening and closing apps with music playing next and see what that does
<asac> yeah
<asac> its good
<asac> we have a new crash
<asac> most likely not critical
<Saviq> davmor2, still, if you can apport-cli the .crash, and send it up for me
<asac> but important to check
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, don't do exploratory testing, keep things in the known territory
<asac> if its sitll the same that we wanted to fix with unity-miore
<davmor2> didrocks: That was just testing opening apps
<asac> davmor2: you do the right thing
<asac> just start apps and close them for 30 minuntes :)
<asac> there shouldnt be a single unity8 crash now with the fix if doing that
<davmor2> Saviq, didrocks, asac: that could be a problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/7266701/
 * asac  checking
<didrocks> clearly oom killer related, did you close the opened apps?
<asac> riht get phone into clean state i guess
<Saviq> didrocks, nah, that's apport-cli complaining
<asac> reboots dont loose?
<asac> er reboots dont wipe crashes?
<Saviq> asac, they don't
<davmor2> didrocks: no unity8 crashed all the apps have gone
<asac> davmor2: guess make a clean reboot and use it again
<asac> who knows what this crash left behind
<asac> on shared mem etc.
<Saviq> that still might not allow for the crash to be processed... I've seen that a few times :/
<asac> how can one stop unity8 to get more mem?
<asac> service lightdm stop?
<ogra_> sudo -u phablet -i stop unity8
<asac> davmor2: try runb that first
<asac> and then process
<didrocks> Saviq: indeed
<ogra_> dont stop lightdm
<asac> (with unity down)
<davmor2> so rebooted same issue
<didrocks> so the collect may have been blocked
<Saviq> davmor2, please send it up anyway, I'll see what I can do
<davmor2> Saviq: give me a second I'm going to try the other crash file and see if that unblocks apport collect
<bzoltan> om26er_: ping
<om26er_> bzoltan, Hi! I just wanted to know if the uitoolkit silo needed testing, but now I am told that's not critical for the release, so was asked to do the image testing
<didrocks> oxide-qt and webbrowser-app published
<didrocks> in -updates
<didrocks> all is on unity-mir now :)
<bzoltan> om26er_: yes, she had some problems with application APs
<didrocks> (published in -proposed)
<bzoltan> om26er_: I would need your help in the #sdk if you have few minutes
<didrocks> valide candidate in britney
<didrocks> and accepted
<om26er_> bzoltan, sure, my device is being flashed so I can probably help
<didrocks> we are a publisher cycle away from kicking the image!
 * asac sends some luck to unity-mir to get a perfect publisher pipeline :)
<davmor2> Saviq: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/crash/  it wouldn't let me
<asac> bzoltan: so your landing will not make the image, thats why we prioritize the testing of our imge business for the next couple hours. whats your landing about?
<sil2100> \o/
<asac> sil2100: whats the source of happiness :)?
<Saviq> davmor2, so a crash for unity8 that's 120K is not something that's of any use...
<asac> ack
<didrocks> Saviq: you dropped all the code? :p
<bzoltan> asac:  it is business as usual ... we would like to continue working the same way as yesterday and before. We have ~40 pending MRs, bug fixes, improvements, desktop specific goodies.
<Saviq> didrocks, and Qt, then
<didrocks> hehe, yeah ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, probably means apport failed to collect the crash at all due to memory starving
<asac> bzoltan: right. but please remember that today is a very special day :)
<bzoltan> asac: I know
<asac> so there might be that small delay. after we are done we are back to normal
<asac> ok
<asac> thanks
<asac> for understanding in case you dont get the same service today :_)
<bzoltan> asac: I will survive :) over easter without a release
 * asac is upgrading desktop to very latest trusty
<Saviq> davmor2, the qmlscene crash is SIGABRT, could you see in music-app's upstart log for a crash message
<asac> yeah thats what i feel
<didrocks> asac: you will get the unity7 security fix :)
<asac> :)
<asac> not that someone could get to my machine and hit enter on screensaver anyway :)
<asac> (without knocking me out first)
 * asac sits constantly in front
<didrocks> ;)
<davmor2> Chipaca: How quickly does the Ubuntu-push log grow?
<Chipaca> davmor2: when everything works, and it is in debug mode, about 80 lines an hour i'd say
<popey> davmor2: mine is 260K after 24 hours
<Chipaca> davmor2: now, there are people whose whoopsie id seems to be "", and that might be messing things up
<Chipaca> (the mind boggles)
<popey> didrocks: am I allowed to upload to the store, but not approve, so when I get the nod from you I can a pprove them and they will be in the next image?
<Chipaca> davmor2: why?
<davmor2> Chipaca, popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7266817/
<Chipaca> davmor2: WANT!
<didrocks> popey: after we build the current image, please, yeah
<didrocks> popey: will keep you posted
<Chipaca> davmor2: gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme
<didrocks> ogra_: !!!
<didrocks> ogra_: do you know what time is it?
<didrocks> ogra_: it's time to start building THE image :)
<didrocks>  unity-mir | 0.3+14.04.20140417-0ubuntu1   | trusty/universe | source
<sil2100> \o/
<davmor2> Chipaca: so that is a little over 24hours
<asac> does it mean its in?
<didrocks> asac: it does!
<asac> and we can kick image?
<didrocks> or I wouldn't say it
<asac> ogra_: !!
<didrocks> yeah
<popey> didrocks: thanks
<sil2100> It's IN
<asac> dont sleep
<didrocks> ogra_: where are you? :)
 * sil2100 slaps om26er_ around a bit with a large trout
<popey> mmm trout
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<Chipaca> davmor2: i'm serious, get me those logs
 * didrocks is going to use the web UI it seems
<asac> ogra_: dont be lazy again... we talked just yesterday about this :)
<sil2100> Good ol' mIRC slap emotes
<asac> didrocks: ack
<davmor2> Chipaca: no worries
<cjwatson> 10:02 <cjwatson> I think maybe 40mins
<cjwatson> 10:40 <didrocks>  unity-mir | 0.3+14.04.20140417-0ubuntu1   | trusty/universe | source
<didrocks> asac: ok, trying through the web, lets hope it's working this time
<asac> ogra seems to be asleep not responding for 20 seeconds :)
<cjwatson> how's that for a guesstimate
<om26er_> *whip*
<didrocks> cjwatson: can't deny it :)
<asac> cjwatson: you won the bet
<Mirv> \o/ for THE image
<asac> cjwatson: well done!
<didrocks> *clicked*
<asac> (though i think you have ways to fake this :)
<asac> didrocks: both archs?
<cjwatson> asac: I try to keep my manual interference to a minimum on release day :)
<didrocks> asac: yeah, double build for better goodness!
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> on it
<cjwatson>  - Ubuntu Touch armhf for Trusty (requested by didrocks) => ('ubuntu-touch', 'daily-preinstalled', 'preinstalled-touch', 'armhf')
<didrocks> ogra_: tooo late
<cjwatson>  - Ubuntu Touch i386 for Trusty (requested by didrocks) => ('ubuntu-touch', 'daily-preinstalled', 'preinstalled-touch', 'i386')
<asac> ogra_: too late
<cjwatson> so yes
<asac> dont do it :)
<didrocks> cjwatson: and great, so working :) thanks for confirming!
<asac> cool all is taking its course. nice one
<ogra_> great
<didrocks> ogra_: I got the last one then! :)
<ogra_> congrats
<ogra_> :)
<asac> right now i feel nothing can stop us now \o/
<cjwatson> and building
<didrocks> ahah, not sure how much it is to celebrate to click a button TBH :p
<asac> lets not test more so we dont hear about bugs :)
<didrocks> asac: +1
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> I hope the security fix in unity7 isn't going to strike us through unity-service :p
<ogra_> Saviq, the long left to right swipe behavior got quite flashy ...
<asac> didrocks: please stop creating these scary scenarios
 * didrocks shuts up :)
<asac> didrocks: didnt we dis-upgrade to test?
<asac> so it was in our testing?
<didrocks> asac: yeah, should be if everyone followed the procedure
<asac> i am sure some did a dist-upgrade
<asac> while others an install
<asac> so guess we are fine in almost all cases
<asac> ok, will visit mr. shower now
<asac> bbiab
 * sil2100 actually upgrades his desktop as well
<ogra_> ooh, good idea !
<didrocks> om26er_: so, flashed?
<om26er_> didrocks, flashed, apt-get update is happening which seems a bit slow
<didrocks> om26er_: ok, and then, just dist-upgrade
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 302 building (started: 20140417 09:50) ===
<didrocks> you will get everything!
<didrocks> reboot… and enjoy ;)
 * didrocks reflashed on 301 to confirm and gets after dist-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7266860/
<didrocks> so really only what we want
<didrocks> (with unity7 of course)
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> nothing else entered the archive
<ogra_> well, nothing on our image
<davmor2> Saviq: nothing in Music player about a crash let me try gallery which I think was the app that was opening
<Saviq> ogra_, "flashy"?
<ogra_> yeah, not sure how else to describe it
<davmor2> Chipaca: people.canonical.com/~davmor2/upc
<ogra_> Saviq, swiping away the app seems to "think" for a split second and then quickly catch up making the animation look slighly odd
<Saviq> ogra_, right, screenshotting sometimes takes more time than usual
<ogra_> it is as if the swipe actually arrives delayed a bit at the shell
<Saviq> ogra_, if you can find a way to get it in that state reliably, would be good to know
<didrocks> Saviq: m&c unity-mir for you
<ogra_> thats a permanent thing on 301
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<Saviq> ogra_, across reboots?
<ogra_> Saviq, doesnt influence functionality, looks and feels a bit strange though
<ogra_> yes
<Saviq> ogra_, ok so obviously I can't reproduce that reliably...
<Saviq> ogra_, can you describe your device's state? how many apps open, things like that?
<ogra_> thress webapps open ... G+, heised.de golem.de ... all the latest versions (new framework) swiping away one of them the systme seems to not recognize the swipe for a fraction of a second, then catches up and plays the animation in a slight fast forward mode
<ogra_> *three
<didrocks> ogra_: do you know what revision we will have on the stable channel?
<didrocks> ogra_: like version "1"?
<ogra_> hmm, nope, let me check
<didrocks> thanks
<ogra_> 11 could be
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> great ;)
<ogra_> it is at 10 currently
<Saviq> didrocks, so I have bug #1308891 and the associated MP, should I add two landing requests with that?
<didrocks> sounds good!
<ubot5> bug 1308891 in unity8-desktop-session trunk "[SRU] indicators not started" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308891
<didrocks> Saviq: one is enough
<didrocks> Saviq: it's a bug fix and trusty and U will be synchronized
<didrocks> so until you add a new feature or diverge, I will really advise you just use one branch
<Saviq> kk
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, icanhassilo for row 32 then?
<didrocks> Saviq: landing-001 for you!
<Saviq> yay, a prime silo again /me likes
<didrocks> ;)
<ogra_> Saviq, hmm, funny, now it works as usual
<ogra_> (now i would think something hogged the system, but it was really just that one animation that behaved like this)
<Saviq> ogra_, that's where it's most apparent
<Chipaca> davmor2: do you have a few minutes to try something on that device?
<davmor2> Chipaca: not right now no.  Give 10-15 minutes to see if I can break it and I'm all yours :)
<Chipaca> davmor2: k
<ogra_> wow, playing back music in the browser is quite stuttery when the screen is off
<sil2100> Stop finding bugs!
<davmor2> ogra_: run top
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, it works toally flawless if the screen is on (using my laut.fm app on my flo atm)
<popey> psivaa: any chance you can help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1308949
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1308949 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Running AP tests fails" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> ogra_: oh that's a web app, that apparently isn't meant to work at all if the screen is blank
<ogra_> davmor2, right :)
<psivaa> popey: 1 sec pls
<ogra_> davmor2, nontheless the suid root running sandbox keeps it up :)
<popey> psivaa: sure.
<om26er> didrocks, so. what to test now ?
<ogra_> i guess thats something to talk about with the security team
<didrocks> om26er: start/stop application, test everything, the hell out of it
<om26er> there is a new oxide, i wish my job today was to just go around the internet on my phone and play videos and music.
<didrocks> om26er: reports any new issues
<om26er> ;)
<didrocks> that part as well :p
 * ogra_ is always impressed by the speakers in the flo 
<davmor2> ogra_: the manta ones are mind blowing
<ogra_> (not that they sound so great, but their stereo effect is really nice)
<om26er> speaking of speakers, the earphone in mako have an crazy high level, gives bad call quality
<ogra_> oh, manta ...
<ogra_> need to upgrade it i guess :)
<psivaa> popey: do you want me to confirm the bug?
<ogra_> eeeeeeeeewree4eee
<ogra_> qwdzuwerqtwrewtzewr5z6rt3zeu7woiperuwouipeo
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> say hello to my cat
<sil2100> ;)
<om26er> ogra_, my nexus 4 so old now, are we ever going to nexus 5 ?
<ogra_> i doubt it
<om26er> or maybe we'll skip the 5 and wait for 6
<ogra_> we'll all go bq or meizu :)
<popey> psivaa: well, I need to find someone who can help me fix it. Guess i need to wait for balloons..
<om26er> or that.
<ogra_> the bq case actually looked very much like the N5
<asac> popey: is that about failing AP tests of click apps?
<asac> popey: isnt that what we fixed now by evdev landing?
<asac> so in the image currently being built
<popey> asac: i don't know whats causing that issue.
<asac> the log looks not like its a runtime thing though
<asac> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/reminders/".
<popey> huh
 * popey checks his working
<ogra_> looks like it cant pull via bzr
<ogra_> reading the log
<asac> right
<popey> its reminders-app
<asac> might be a misplaces lp:reminders alieas
<ogra_> oh, you said so above :P
<popey> so inconsistent naming
<davmor2> Fuck I might have to drop everything and run.  We just had a call from the hospice that the Mother-in-law is at she is serious ill, and they are putting a morphine driver into her, which we know tends to signify the end :(
<asac> bzr branch lp:reminders
<asac> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/reminders/".
<popey> davmor2: sorry to hear that dude.
<asac> davmor2: go for it!
<asac> dont worry
<popey> asac: yeah, thanks for looking
<ogra_> davmor2, oh man
<davmor2> they're going to let us know how she responds later today so I'm okay till then
<didrocks> davmor2: sorry for you dude, yeah, if you need to run out, no need to loose time warning us, just go…
<popey> Mirv: could you please upload this to the store when you get a moment - it's not in the default image ☻ http://s-jenkins:8080/job/reminders-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5_armhf.click
<Mirv> popey: ok!
<popey> thank you
<om26er> davmor2, how finishedis the mult party calling ?
<om26er> davmor2, I am not able to merge two calls, is that expected ?
<Chipaca> davmor2: i'm stepping away for a bit; when you return, could you run http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7266946/ on the device? ta
<davmor2> om26er: Toykeeper and others can, I can't so it is believed to be a limit imposed by your provider I am going to contact mine and see if this is the case
<davmor2> Chipaca: indeed I can
<Chipaca> davmor2: by "when you return" i meant "when you are able to get back to this" :)
<davmor2> asac, didrocks, Saviq: So without opening more than 5 windows I am able to open and close apps at will with no crash
 * Chipaca steps away for real now
 * om26er calls the helpline
<ogra_> davmor2, webapps ? or native ?
<davmor2> ogra_: mix
<asac> cool
<asac> is image built?
<didrocks> sweet
<didrocks> asac: not yet
<ogra_> asac, the bot will tell you
<ogra_> (with a 5 min delay)
<davmor2> asac: image is building
<Mirv> popey: reminders done, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/403/
<popey> thank you Mirv
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> imgbot, play dead
<ogra_> it only knows that one stunt :(
<davmor2> ogra_: that's amazing not a dickiebird from it
<ogra_> haha
<cjwatson> didrocks: odd since it finished ten minutes ago.  maybe there's an additional delay for mirror syncing
<cjwatson> ogra_: ^- I mean
<didrocks> cjwatson: even the image diff is ready?
<cjwatson> oh that I have no idea about
<om26er> davmor2, will be activated in 15mins thats what i've been told
<ogra_> cjwatson, it looks for the system-image to appear
<ogra_> cjwatson, thats usually another 20-25 min
<davmor2> om26er: from your provider?
<om26er> davmor2, yes
<davmor2> om26er: so then it should work after that :)
<om26er> davmor2, lets see
<cjwatson> ogra_: oh system-image, right
<cjwatson> duh :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> oh, a GLES game in the store !
<dbarth> is it out yet?
<dbarth> hmm, sorry wrong channel
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> dbarth, every time you ask the release will be delayed by 5min
<dbarth> ouch
<om26er> davmor2, well didn't take 15 mins, and it works :)
<ogra_> hmm, installing fresh webapps i only get a black screen when starting them
<ogra_> they work after reboot
 * ogra_ just tried hexgl
<popey> is it fast enough?
<popey> dog slow on my laptop
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> it doesnt start ... i get a grey screen instead of a black one though
<popey> the app name is wrong
<popey> LaunchProcess: failed to execvp:
<popey> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/oxide-qt/oxide-renderer
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> lovely
<ogra_> what i find finny is that when apps dont start properly the X to close them appears on the other side of the window
<popey> yes!
<popey> i noticed that
<ogra_> (if you tap-hold in the app lens)
<davmor2> Chipaca: whoopsie id is: >>aebe5728705da7fbb9c278f252713be7fe0e9f22cba2e301676f330c838cff79c55130a377896cb3930f9ab33a3a893b7808acba42b29ab1e6fe7ab99001314a<<
 * popey files bug
<didrocks> om26er: Mirv: sil2100: still everything's fine for you guys?
<didrocks> not OMG alert?
<davmor2> om26er: apparently my provider thinks they don't support it are they in for a shock
<om26er> didrocks, important features are working great, will move to not-so-important stuff in a big
<om26er> *bit
<Mirv> didrocks: no OMG:s, still
<om26er> davmor2, hah that sounds crazy, its so important of a feature
<didrocks> om26er: excelent, in case davmor2 is going to run soon, you know how to dogfood the image with davmor2's test cases?
<om26er> didrocks, yes, I have done that in the past. just need link to that doc from davmor2
<didrocks> davmor2: you would have it more handy than I do ^
 * didrocks can't wait for #302 to be published
<davmor2> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai33BkOcORLLdE4xLTFtSE80ZkpITXZ3aV85cWtPX2c#gid=0
<ogra_> ooh, interesting
<ogra_> on the manta the music stops when the screen goes off
<Mirv> switching between scopes is pretty good, too bad the scrolling vertically is still subpar
<om26er> ogra_, stops as in fully stops or becomes choppy ?
<didrocks> ogra_: faster to power off and blocking the queue?
<ogra_> om26er, fully stops ... on the flo and mako it gets choppy
<didrocks> Mirv: agreed! the partial fix from Saviq is already really nice :)
<ogra_> didrocks, perhaps
<ogra_> didrocks, the actual bug is that it plays on on the other devices, the browser shouldnt be able to afaik
<om26er> and the white background in the dash hurts my eyes with brightness set to a higher value
<ogra_> (not that i mind being able to listen to webapp music with the screen off)
<ogra_> oh, seems the network on my manta simply died when it shut off the screen :P
<didrocks> ogra_: that can explain
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> luckily we dont block on manta bugs :)
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> well, luckily
<didrocks> I would like we would be into that position
<didrocks> juts reastically, we are not
<ogra_> the browser is also very flickery on scrolling
 * asac restarts system after dist-upgrade
<Chipaca> davmor2: that was on the device where those logs came from?
<didrocks> om26er: Mirv: davmor2: please do a flash on mako, the image is there
<didrocks> just not the diff
<didrocks> so that we can start real dogfooding now :)
<Mirv> alright
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 302 DONE (finished: 20140417 11:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/302.changes ===
<didrocks> om26er: davmor2: if dave is still there, can you share the dogfooding? (one starting in the end, the other at the beginning?) that will enable to get more dogfooding done :)
<ogra_> there you go
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm here unless we get a phone call
<didrocks> popey: let's wait for me to install that image (download almost over) and then, I'll +1 on click apps publishing
<didrocks> sil2100: please help as well testing ^
<popey> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> ogra_: if you want to play with it on your tablet…
<didrocks> ogra_: as you have one and we don't :)
<ogra_> didrocks, sure, all three devices around me are on 302 already ... and the fourth device just generates a bootchart for it :)
<didrocks> ahah, great!
 * didrocks did a clean reinstall
<didrocks> (still in recovery)
<ogra_> wow, did the browser get more snappy or is that me ?
<didrocks> ogra_: seeing the fix, it's you
<didrocks> but let's see it's all desired!
<ogra_> heh
<didrocks> say*
<ogra_> indeeed :)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> hum, where is psivaa?
<didrocks> plars: around?
<didrocks> ev: we might want someone look at CI test results (and maybe winning some time by triggering the cron in advance to start testing?)
<didrocks> popey: ok, install + upgrades work
<popey> yay
<didrocks> popey: so you can publish click apps I would say
<popey> thank you!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<popey> Mirv: when you get a moment could you please push http://s-jenkins:8080/job/weather-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.weather_1.1.236_all.click to the store ☻
<didrocks> popey: if you have time to participate in the dogfooding as well… we'll be loved!
<popey> #302?
<ogra_> sure
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<ogra_> whatelse
<didrocks> best than ever!
<popey> 101?
<didrocks> :p
<popey> "stable" ☻
<ogra_> 101 is dead
<didrocks> for long actually ;)
<ogra_> long live 10
<popey> It's not dead, it's resting.
<didrocks> and will be dead forever starting today!
<ogra_> yesterday actually
<ogra_> when it was renamed to 10
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> poor of him :)
<didrocks> ogra_: so stephane confirms that people on 101 will upgrade to 11? ;)
<ogra_> yes
<popey> ogra_: bug 1308973
<ubot5> bug 1308973 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Icon for closing apps appears on wrong side " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308973
<ev> didrocks: sure
<ogra_> popey, confirmed
<didrocks> thanks ev
<asac> didrocks: he confirmed it yesterday
<asac> (stgraber)
<didrocks> great ;)
<asac> guess he will be on soonish
<asac> unfortunately we will not be able to redo the test
<didrocks> right
<ev> plars, psivaa: can one of you help didrocks?
<asac> chromium has now an indicator entry on trusty? interesting :P
<popey> not here...
<asac> oh now its gone :) /me unchecked let chromium run in background
<asac> not sure how to get it back... just happened after final upgrade and reboot
<asac> popey: if you go in advanced settings -> System you can check "continue running background  apps if chromium is closed"
<asac> that makes this icon appear as an indicator
<plars> ev, didrocks: it's still 6:30 am here and I'm distracted getting my kids ready for school, but I can try. What's up?
<didrocks> plars: well, image started to get installed now, so I guess we're good
<didrocks> (we could have win 15 minutes, but no worry)
<didrocks> asac: yeah, latest chromium has the entry
<didrocks> asac: it's an upstream change btw
<didrocks> (chrome unstable directly from google has it for quite some time)
<plars> didrocks: ok let me know if I need to take a look, otherwise I'll be in front of my computer more permenently in just a bit
<didrocks> thanks
<asac> didrocks: do we have a bug for the 13.10 display issue on upgrade?
<asac> plz add to release notes
<didrocks> asac: no, we can create it but the design changed and it's not displayed anymore
<asac> would prefer to move the content and workaround etc. to the bug and just keep a short line in there
<didrocks> asac: so the status will be "fix released"
<asac> what?
<asac> when?
<didrocks> which will be puzzling
<didrocks> as told yesterday…
<asac> well, we need a bug to reference for the issue
<asac> even if its wo't fix
<asac> :)
<didrocks> the system settings update design changed
<didrocks> we don't show that and the protocol changed
<asac> sure, but we dont have that yet. also it seems one of our services exports bogus data still
<asac> so we need to fix that (either dont export or fix it)
<didrocks> asac: it doesn't export anymore
<didrocks> in 14.04
<didrocks> (as told)
<asac> ok, well. i dont like keeping long text in the errata section
<didrocks> asac: did we get QA to open bugs for issues they found?
<ogra_> argh
<asac> and having something there withtout a bug isnt good either
<ogra_> stgraber, we dont have any target dirs for flo and generic/_x86 in stable yet
<didrocks> seems it would be faster to open one and set to won't fix anyway
<didrocks> than discussing
<asac> right
<ogra_> stgraber, i suspect we'll need that for copying ?
<didrocks> asac: QA should open bugs though
<asac> iahmad: can you open a bug?
<asac> for the 13.10 displayed at system upgrade?
<didrocks> let me open it…
<ogra_> err
 * ogra_ just notices that the clock on his phone shows the wrong time 
<ogra_> hrm
<ogra_> suspending and resuming got it working again ... it was about 10 min behind and no action could get it forward
<didrocks> asac: done and comment ammended
<asac> cool
<asac> didrocks: added the upgrade issues
<didrocks> seen that, good
<iahmad> asac, sure can do, I thought didrocks suggeted one already exist
<didrocks> iahmad: no, I suggested that it was fixed in 14.04
<asac> iahmad: yeah
<didrocks> as the design changed
<asac> he jumped on it :)
<asac> thanks
<didrocks> now done
<iahmad> didrocks, would you mind sharing the bug#?
<didrocks> iahmad: bug #1308980. Please open them in the future while reporting :)
<ubot5> bug 1308980 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "System upgrade dialog displays 13.10 while you are installing 14.04" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308980
<iahmad> didrocks, ack
<didrocks> davmor2: Mirv: sil2100: popey: all good on #302 for now as well?
<Mirv> didrocks: so far yes
<Mirv> popey: weather app at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/147/
<popey> thank you Mirv
<popey> didrocks: yeah, feels good so far
<om26er> didrocks, yep, its going good
<didrocks> how are we from the list?
<didrocks> 30% of dogfooding tests done?
<didrocks> om26er: ^
<om26er> all done
<om26er> atleast from the manual test plan
<om26er> i'll just go exploratory now
<davmor2> didrocks: I'm not doing minor dogfooder I'm doing a full run like I would for the whitelisting, I figured it made sense as it has the potential to be the final image so far so good :)
<didrocks> davmor2: you are syncing with om26er rights?
<didrocks> on the manual test plan
<davmor2> didrocks: om26er is cruising through it, and popey's name is down.  Hence me going for a full suite rather than a standard dogfood.
<didrocks> davmor2: ok, sounds good, please just ensure the communication flow is consistant :)
<ogra_> davmor2, how do you mean ... "potential" ??
<davmor2> didrocks: but I'm quite happy with this one
<didrocks> sweet!
<ogra_> it *is* the final image
<ogra_> the best we ever produced :)
<davmor2> didrocks: yeah so from me you'll get a nice breakdown of everything that you can link to.  I'll throw you the page when I'm back from lunch :)
<didrocks> davmor2: perfect!
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<om26er> do we end TRAINCON-0 today?
<ogra_> om26er, yeah, go wild, upload away
<ogra_> :P
<om26er> ogra_, speaking of upload, i am waiting for media-hub and greeter changes to land, both make life simpler for me. they were backed out mostly due to this state
<popey> didrocks: 302 seems good here
<didrocks> popey: +1 for you?
<ogra_> om26er, yeah, they will be in our first U image
<didrocks> om26er: not as long as we don't have the Qt fix + scope ones
<popey> ya
<didrocks> I guess
<popey> When will we switch to the new frameworks?
<didrocks> but let's discuss that next week :p
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> popey, hopefully earlier than last cycle
<didrocks> popey: at the last minute, after the incompatible change is done :p
<didrocks> popey: thanks for the testing!
<popey> well, the music app will soon drop support for grilo.. so we wont be able to update that in 14.04
<popey> np
<popey> but we need to carefully manage that, or have two branches ☹
<cjwatson> we unfortunately ended up releasing with 14.04-dev1
<cjwatson> but not the end of the world :)
<cjwatson> might try to do something about that post-release
<didrocks> that would be easy to drop
<didrocks> let's do that in the incoming week
<didrocks> is there a bug for it so that we can track?
<asac> do we ship 14.04 framework ?
<asac> or just 14.04-dev1?
<didrocks> IIRC, we ship both
<didrocks> but colin should confirm
<asac> that doesnt sound too bad if dev1 == 14.04
<asac> not even sure if we really need to kill dev1 in that case?
<didrocks> I remember colin did an upload after the 5.2 transition to get the agreed codename
<didrocks> I don't remember if it was something else to -dev1
<didrocks> or -dev1 to the final name
 * didrocks wasn't in the sdk name discussions
<asac> so what i assumed we would do is bump the dev names during dev cycle and that in the end keep the last dev1 version in (so apps dont need rebuild), but add the stable version on top
<asac> but then i didnt track the whole framework story to the end
<dbarth> asac, didrocks: preliminary testing of 302 is not super good here for webapps
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> same here
<dbarth> trying to track down the problem, though i don't think that's webapps per se
<didrocks> dbarth: how not super good?
<sil2100> Just got back from lunch
<asac> why didnt we see that yesterday?
<dbarth> like links taking 5s or so to be redirected to browser
<ogra_> oh, i missed the "not"
<ogra_> they are great here
<dbarth> or apps taking blank screens all of a sudden
<ogra_> havent had that here
<dbarth> i did a clean ubuntu-device re-install
<asac> davmor2: om26er: ^ can one of you you help extract/repro/confirming these observation?
<dbarth> will double check my setup
<dbarth> and re-confirm with alex
<asac> plz do
<dbarth> keep you posted
<ogra_> takes two seconds here for the browser to start if i tap an external link
<didrocks> yep, same
<asac> ogra_: and if the browser is already open?
<cjwatson> asac: I think just dev1 right now by oversight, but as I say, easy to add post-release
<dbarth> ogra_: from which app?
<ogra_> dbarth, my own ... heise.de
<asac> cjwatson: ack. yeah no big deal i think
<asac> we can sneak in 14.04 if tits an alias
<ogra_> (its in the store)
<dbarth> ogra_: can you try from facebook or twitter?
<cjwatson> asac: it would be, yes
<cjwatson> and as I said earlier no reason to drop dev1
<ogra_> dbarth, i have accounts for neither ... i can try G+ though
<dbarth> just reflashing to be double sure
<dbarth> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> if i find an exteral link there somewhere
<asac> cjwatson: right, so i think i understood the story correctly then :)... just wonder where we do that update right now, but lets check tuesday i guess
<cjwatson> yeah, definitely not today :)
<ogra_> dbarth, with browser already open it switches instantly
<ogra_> let me kil the browser
<Mirv> sil2100: #302 rocks \o/
<asac> Mirv: webapps too? :)
<ogra_> dbarth, again ... even with it closed
<sil2100> Mirv: it looks ok, but I just started testing it - aren't there problems with webapps
<sil2100> ?
<ogra_> sil2100, dbarth seems to see some
<didrocks> popey: the LAS apps is impressive
<ogra_> i cant repro at all here
<dbarth> ogra_: or that was the hexgl app i tried just before
<popey> didrocks: it is, isn't it?
<dbarth> but the phone became quite unresponsive
<ogra_> dbarth, yeah, thats broken
<sil2100> dbarth: how can I reproduce your problems?
<didrocks> popey: pure QML or webapps?
<ogra_> popey, ^^^ can we drop hexgl until it is fixed ?
<popey> qml
<Mirv> asac: well I don't see any particular problems myself
<dbarth> sil2100: just the webapp test plan, ie open facebook, follow links in wall posts and try to post a message
<dbarth> the link opening is where i found it quite slow
<asac> dbarth: what URL is the webapps testplan?
<popey> ogra_: not really our place to remove broken apps from the store, better to tell the dev so they fix it. I'll let them know
<didrocks> popey: I like clicking to "videos" and average users seeing they wait for Media HUB from SDK side though ;)
<asac> i only know webcontainer and webbrowser
<popey> heh yeah
<dbarth> sil2100: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/webapp-container
<popey> ogra_: told them.
<ogra_> thx
<asac> dbarth: there is nothing specific in there...
<asac> Verify that links leading to external content are re-directed to the default browser application
<asac> is very generic
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, let me try that
<asac> please improve the testplan to be bullet proof and unquestionable
 * ogra_ finds that pretty clear
<asac> ogra_: but how do you find those links?
<asac> where?
<didrocks> ogra_: agreed with asac, it needs to be "click there, there and there"
<popey> follow some lunatic on twitter
<didrocks> with stable test case
<asac> that could be described... e.g. open webapp gmail, click on "help link"
<ogra_> asac, well, you have to try some in a webpp
<asac> right, just giving concrete examples would help to avoid people interpeting this
<asac> wrong
<ogra_> how would you know where they point to
<asac> ogra_: we could give concrete examples, thats the whole point :)
<ogra_> we don have a status bar in the browser
<asac> nothing more
<asac> but we know our webaopps... like twitter/gmail etc.
<asac> and probably could say which links to click there to test
<ogra_> we could set up a mobile page somewhere and create a test app
<ogra_> its just odd to have such a thing in the store
<asac> you could surely automate this as well. but just saying that the test plan as of now might cause someone to test something wrong
<sil2100> hmmm
<asac> i would surely be lost for a bit
<dbarth> asac: patches welcome
<ogra_> asac, well, the testplan adapts to the nature of the apps ...
<asac> i wont change it
<asac> jus saying that if this slipped its probably because of that
<dbarth> nice
<ogra_> asac, if we can rip out the variables by providing an app that says "internal link" and "external link" it might be clearer
<asac> i dont think you get what i mean :); anyway
<didrocks> once webbrowser-app is opened, external links is snappy to me
<ogra_> but there is no way to distinguish internal vs external in any of our webapps
<didrocks> (at least in g+)
<asac> haven't heard anyone can confirm that its slow
<ogra_> you have to try
<asac> so i currently think its false alert :P
 * ogra_ definitely cant confirm
<Mirv> dbarth: sil2100: I don't seem to have problems opening links from Twitter or GMail. but indeed links from Facebook posts don't work - but I don't use Facebook that much that I'd know if they worked before.
<dbarth> hope so
<ogra_> my phone flies
<didrocks> asac: and anyway slow > not working
<asac> yep
<didrocks> (even if it was)
<asac> still would be good to know
<didrocks> yeah, definitively don't reproduce here on a few webapps
<sil2100> Mirv, dbarth: so far it looks ordinary here
<dbarth> i think that was hexgl
<om26er> dbarth, Hi! I am trying to reproduce the delay to open links. I might have seen that once today with camera -> gallery but thought system was busy/loaded
<dbarth> but that shouldn't have affected the other containers
<dbarth> clean reflash, start and test: so far so good with twitter, facebook, gmail, calendar, amazon, ebay
<dbarth> now loading hexgl to see if that was the cause (sorry to blame this app)
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, here webapps seem to work ok, no problems opening any links whatsoever
<dbarth> sil2100: yup, i can't reproduce anymore
<dbarth> something was loading the system for sure
<asac> cool (or not)
<asac> wonder what can slow down system so badly
<asac> eventqueue? crash dump?
<dbarth> 11 webapps loaded, including hexgl, and the phone still runs fine and switches between apps properly
<sil2100> dbarth: did you check if you had anything in /var/crash?
<dbarth> will do now
<sil2100> When you had that 'problem'?
<ogra_> asac, the renderer in the sandbox runs suid root ... i imagine for webgl it spans some extra stuff
<sil2100> Since maybe apport was busy collecting again
<ogra_> asac, definitely something to look at
<asac> ogra_: but its int he sandbox?
<asac> so is that a problem that its root?
<ogra_> asac, i have no clue ... but i tried hexgl too earlier today and it seems to put some load onto the system
<ogra_> nothing to inspect now, but something we need to look at
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^ "?
<dbarth> sil2100: must have been apport
<dbarth> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_qt5_libexec_QtWebProcess.32011.crash 15min. ago
<ogra_> theoretically everything should run in the sandbox and should be killed with the app
<asac> ogra_: ok, so hexgl is causing system business?
<ogra_> asac, its a broken app ... it seems to cause a crash (see dbarth above)
<asac> dbarth: use apport-cli to preprocess and then retrace i guess :)
<sil2100> dbarth: was that around that time?
<dbarth> yup
<ogra_> asac, cant blame us for broken apps ... but we should not crash indeed
<asac> ok
<asac> right we shouldnt crash for broken webapps
<asac> nor should unity ccrash for crashing native apps :)
<didrocks> yep
<asac> nor should unity crash for broken scopes :)
<ogra_> details :)
<davmor2> didrocks, asac: This will be the doc to watch ;) https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1mQ3Nu-3H9IQz8R7I3FfMV6rwW36B3EcXRliq5hwFhzI/edit#gid=0
<asac> i still believe we have an architectural issue :P
<ogra_> we do
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks!
<ogra_> plenty
<ogra_> but we'll fix them the less we have to look at feature development
<asac> i dont know
<asac> its all about how you start
<ogra_> right, and we started focused on getting the basic features in
<asac> still :)
<asac> however, thats reality
<ogra_> once that drags less of our attention away we can start polishing and optimizing more
<asac> its not polishing... its rerchitecturing :)
<asac> thats a big different
<asac> polishing is fixing bugs and bad code
<ogra_> thats optimizing :)
<asac> and glitches
<asac> the fact that a container crashes if the client in there is bad, is something that normal polish won't solve in my experience :P... needs someone to go and redo the arch
<ogra_> we have a good working basic setup now ... we simply need to cnstantly review it
<asac> but i am always pessimistic
<asac> without knowing whats really going on, so ... :)
 * asac shuts up
<pmcgowan> morning guys
<sil2100> Phew
<ogra_> asac, yeah, better rave a little in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<didrocks> sil2100: checking the unity8 failing test?
<Mirv> didrocks: I was just about to run AP:s for it after refreshing the tests page
<didrocks> cjwatson: should we rather sync the whole release with ubuntu Touch image promotion to stable channel?
<didrocks> asac: wdyt? as we put it in the release note? ^
<asac> ogra_: good idea
<cjwatson> didrocks: how long will it be until you're ready?
<ogra_> :)
<asac> didrocks: not sure what you suggest
<didrocks> cjwatson: I would say 2h to get the automated testing done
<sil2100> didrocks: running the test suite, but it seems to be a flaky test - as the location indicator seems to be present all the time
<asac> imo we can copy it over once stgraber is avail
<didrocks> asac: AP testing is still happening, you don't care about their results?
<cjwatson> we're still waiting for (at least) keystone to finish building and to migrate
<ogra_> cjwatson, we need stgraber ... there are subarch subdirs missing in the stable channel on system-image.u.c
<asac> didrocks: will we release the previous image if they fail now? :)
<asac> didrocks: did any AP succeed yet?
<cjwatson> I expect infinity has some more things to do
<didrocks> asac: they do
<didrocks> asac: apart from unity8 which has one failure
<didrocks> and where I'm asking sil2100 to check
<asac> well, i think we would be ready whenever infinitiy is ready, given that stgraber is here
<asac> and can help us do the copy
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: just a quick note - when archiving results in the spreadsheet beware as sometimes some 'race' seems to happen and some assigned silos loose their data
<sil2100> I just re-inserted those that got missing now, not sure why this just happened
<asac> didrocks: right. so what i think is happening is that noone runs AP test on silos
<Mirv> sil2100: oof :(
<asac> didrocks: so :)... lets cross fingers its flaky
<didrocks> sil2100: weird, ok
<didrocks> asac: I do
<didrocks> let's see what sil2100 will come up with
<asac> right
 * asac goes to supermarket getting some junk food
<asac> 10 min
<didrocks> ahhhhhhhhh, the "10 things to do after installing…" post
<didrocks> it's about time! :)
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> hm, I just saw the Bluetooth indicator test happening on my phone and all seemed ok
<sil2100> But we'll know for sure after the whole suite is done
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> Worrying is that it happened both on 301 and 302, 300 didn't have that failure - and in 301 a new unity8 was introduced
<didrocks> yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, FYI, silo 001 is ACK
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: dealing with it? ^
<didrocks> and see if the RT has time for a 0day SRU
<didrocks> (dekstop only)
<didrocks> desktop*
<Saviq> here's the sru bug #1308891
<ubot5> bug 1308891 in unity8-desktop-session trunk "[SRU] indicators not started" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308891
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> Saviq: let me lookie
<Mirv> I'll let sil2100 handle it
<sil2100> didrocks: should I first ask the RT or I can publish anyway?
<mhr3> sil2100, can i get silo for 21?
<sil2100> mhr3: in a moment
<didrocks> sil2100: you can publish
<didrocks> it will be in unappproved
<Mirv> mhr3: sil2100 just found out it's already in landing-011
<didrocks> sil2100: same for dialer-app?
<didrocks> ok, going for a run
<didrocks> I let you guys looking at the CI dashboard
<didrocks> and keeping a close eyes/retrying
<mhr3> Mirv, that silo has been there for over a week, can i get an override pls?
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> unity8 still running ;/
<sil2100> It's taking ages
<didrocks> mhr3: can you coordinate with other landers if you are going to ditch their work and publish first? :)
<mhr3> mandel, ^^ mind?
<mhr3> mandel, building a bugfix for click scope
 * didrocks away now
<Mirv> sil2100: I got the "frozen screen" with unity8 again, was there something to do when it happened? ie. stopping reacting to touch events when trying to run AP tests, ps ax shows it's trying to stop unity8 at the moment (/sbin/initctl stop unity)
<stgraber> ogra_: hello
<ogra_> stgraber, hey, happy release day !
<sil2100> Mirv: it's hard to say, usually this resolves by its own after a longer while - I remember this:
<Mirv> sil2100: I killed the unity8 process so the stopper was then happy :)
<sil2100> When it was happening, I basically made sure unity8 was dead and then just switch off and on the screen
<ogra_> stgraber, we dont have subarch subfolders for generic/_x86 and flo in stable yet ... will copy-imagge create them or do i need you to pre-create ?
<sil2100> Yeah, so I guess that's the magic trick ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok then..
<sil2100> I guess it's not a 'real' problem as it's probably AP having trouble killing unity8 after the test or something
<Mirv> yes, I haven't ever seen it real usage, only when running AP:s
<stgraber> ogra_: no, that was on my pastebin of yesterday. When we're ready to push trusty to stable we need to manually add the new devices and remove grouper and maguro, then do the copy
<ogra_> stgraber, right
<asac> stgraber: can we already do the cop and set permissions to 000 or something until we send out release announce later?
<ogra_> just wanted to make sure again
<asac> copy
<asac> or can we just do it before?
 * asac thinks we could just do it after didrocks is happy with AP investigation
<ogra_> i dont think we have a mechanism to hold bacck
<asac> no phased roll out :)?
<ogra_> devel is our phasing channel here :)
<stgraber> we actually have phased rolled out support, we just never used it and I don't think that today is the day we want to try it :)
<ogra_> hehe
<asac> why not :P
<ogra_> yeah, what could possibly go wrong on release day
<ogra_> :)
<asac> all UK could still get a power outage i am sure
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: all unity8 tests pass, whole test suite -> OK
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: to make sure I also ran the test_indicator_page_title_matches_widget test 'as is' and all is good
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: running dialer_app tests
<davmor2> popey: can you set an alarm I get No Active Alarms after setting one?
<sil2100> I'm a bit worried about dialer-app having 4 failures now on smoketesting
<davmor2> sil2100: works for me
<popey> davmor2: oh yes, i get that too, but the alarm shows at the bottom
<davmor2> popey: yeap
<plars> didrocks: hey, heads up - we just lost every single mako on ashes all at once
<davmor2> popey: and there is no activate button
<plars> didrocks: I don't have any more information for you yet, as I'm only about 4 seconds into looking at it
<plars> rfowler: any chance you, or someone, is in 1ss right now?
<popey> davmor2: sounds like a bug in clock.
<popey> nik90: ^
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: dialer_app tests all pass here...
<davmor2> popey: also doesn't show the alarm in indicator
<pmcgowan> davmor2, yeah the indicator shows the upcoming alarm, just the clock text is wrong
<sil2100> I wonder what's going on with the devices in the CI lab
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I have it in indicator
<sil2100> Let me re-scan what it's doing when running those tests
<pmcgowan> davmor2, mine is set for 20 mins from now
<asac> sil2100: so you say that unity8 is flaky?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I have Clock I have Calendar events but I don't see the alarm I set for 3:00 pm
<sil2100> asac: there seems to be a flaky test there, yes - at least from the looks of it here, as everything passes fine on my local device
<rfowler> plars: not now
<sil2100> asac: and also the test itself only checks if the Location indicator is displayed and working correctly
<sil2100> asac: which is true
<rfowler> plars: going to lex
<plars> rfowler: how soon could we get someone there to take a look?
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: yeah passes here too unity8 + dialer
<asac> sil2100: right
<mhr3> cjwatson, can you tell me who to talk to if we want to add an item to list of known issues?
<plars> rfowler: I can't see any mako in fastboot, nor in adb
<plars> rfowler: any chance all the makos are connected to the same usb hub or something?
<sil2100> The dialer-app failures worry me though - not from a 'regression' perspective, just that the test seem to be having so many problems but only on CI smoketesting
<asac> sil2100: Mirv: didrocks: do we believe unity8 is flaky or do we want to challenge whether its local vs. infra difference by retrying?
<asac> given that this happened for two images feels something isnt as sstable as before in infra
<asac> but guess we can keep observing
<sil2100> asac: I would try a revert, but once this run finishes completely and once we know we won't build anythingi n the nearest 30 min
<rfowler> plars: the makos are connected to one hub yes
<plars> rfowler: this doesn't look like an image problem
<sil2100> Since unity8 testing can take up to 30 minutes nowadays
<plars> rfowler: ok, that make sense then
<sil2100> asac: I mean, not revert!
<asac> sil2100: revert? you were not able to see the problem locally right?
<plars> rfowler: I think something happened to that hub, or its connection
<sil2100> asac: I meant rerun!
<sil2100> !
<asac> yeah
<asac> :)
<asac> ok
<sil2100> TYPO
<sil2100> ;p
<asac> that i agree more :P
<plars> rfowler: most of the devices weren't even being tested on, but a bit ago they all went dark at once
<asac> lets have didrocks decide... he has the magic feel for this :P
 * ogra_ sees sil2100 say revert above and uploads
<rfowler> plars: interesting
<sil2100> ogra_: nooooo~ o/
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> :)
<rfowler> plars: power cycling the hub has no effect apparently
<Mirv> sil2100: asac: my feeling would be "infra" since none of us has seen that locally
<cjwatson> mhr3: generally you can just add it to the release notes wiki page?
<mhr3> cjwatson, oh? and that's it? doesn't go anywhere else?
<cjwatson> mhr3: afaik
<mhr3> cjwatson, ok, cheers
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah...
<nik90> davmor2, popey: crap that is a regression...
<nik90> davmor2, popey: The alarm switch was removed intentionally since it does not work due to a loop bug in the SDK. But the "No Active Alarms" issue is definitely a bug
<popey> nik90: got time to prepare a fix, or do you want me to revert the clock app in the store, or both?
<popey> (this wont revert the one shipped on the image unfortunately of course)
<nik90> popey: let me try to investigate the issue and propose a fix asap
<davmor2> popey: if the alarm isn't meant to work I would leave it it doesn't hurt anyone it's just confusing
<popey> thanks nik90
<popey> it is confusing, yes.
<popey> not an image blocker though.. i hope
<asac> davmor2: didrocks:I think we should release note it if the alert is broken
<davmor2> not at all
<davmor2> asac: alrams is broken due to the Qt bug
<sil2100> mhr3: so, did you have a talk with mandel and sergio regarding the click scope?
<davmor2> asac: they would only go off if your phone was awake
<asac> davmor2: do you have a summary of the most high impact symptoms of that event bug?
<asac> we might want to expand in bug/release notes
<ogra_> "nothing works while screen is off"
<ogra_> i think that summarizes it nicely :P
<asac> davmor2: yeah, this makes them useless :P ... i never keep my phone on while i am sleeping
<ogra_> you just have to tap the screen every 30sec
<davmor2> asac: You mean you don't sleep test like the rest of us shame on you
<asac> i do, but in cases where i dont i need the alarm, otherwise i also track the time :P
<mhr3> sil2100, mandel didn't respond
<davmor2> haha
<asac> i am now in the party
<asac> didrocks: are we good to start copying styuff to stable channel?
<sil2100> asac: let's wait for things to finish testing on CI smoketesting
<sil2100> messaging_app seems to still be running
<asac> sil2100: thats the last?
<sil2100> Ah, maybe I'll simply run it now
<davmor2> whats the name of the rotate sensor it has gone out of my head
<sil2100> asac: no...
<sil2100> asac: stilla lot to go ;/
<ogra_> yeah
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: all makos down in CI right now
<asac> wait
<asac> popey: all makos are down?
<asac> err
<asac> plars: ^^
<sil2100> HUH?!
<plars> asac: yes, I mentioned that just a bit ago
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> was discussed above
<plars> asac: I should clarify - all makos for smoke testing
<sil2100> Ok, this would explain why messaging_app is taking so long
<plars> asac: looks like a failed usb hub, we have someone in IS on the way to take a look
<asac> plars: well, thats all makos for whatever we care about
<asac> didrocks: so what do we do?
<asac> didrocks: test locally?
<sil2100> asac, didrocks: let me run all the remaining AP tests locally then
<ogra_> asac, trust our dogfooding
<plars> asac: we are on it, should hopefully have a resolution soon
<asac> plars: ETA < 10 minutes?
 * sil2100 runs the tests anyay
<asac> yeah do that sil2100
<asac> i dont believe in this getting fixed before i want to take a nap
<davmor2> ogra_: Pffffff
<ogra_> :)
<plars> asac: not sure, rfowler do you know about how far out you are from 1ss? (he may already be driving)
<asac> if he is driving then surely it isnt soon
<ogra_> asac, i think we are confident enough about the image atm ... we wont build a new one today so plars has enough time to run the tests later
<asac> sure
<asac> but
<asac> i want didrocks to come back
<asac> meantime sil2100 is runnign the rest
<ogra_> (i mean ... would you block it now if one more test fails)
<ogra_> sure
<sil2100> I guess these AP tests are just a 'triple-check'
<ogra_> right
<asac> ogra_: depends on what test fails
<plars> asac, ogra_: if needs be, I can always go back and rerun them too, even if we get a new one
<asac> if something fails that might indicate somethign super broken taht we missed, then yes :)
<sil2100> Since if something would be bad davmor2, me, Mirv and all the others would notice I guess
<asac> but very very unlikely at this point
 * rsalveti waves
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> plars, right
<asac> rsalveti: just in time to the party:P
<ogra_> rsalveti, happy release day !!!!
<nik90> popey: it is not a clock app bug.
<nik90> popey: I just opened an older version of the clock app and it has the issue
<nik90> popey: sometime else must have changed for sure..did a new release of the SDK land?
<davmor2> nik90: eds issue then maybe?
<nik90> davmor2: either EDS or SDK Alarms
<popey> ok, lets get a bug filed with some data to back that up and we can see where it broke
<davmor2> ogra_: whats the name of the rotate sensor please
<ogra_> err, dunno  ... frank ?
<sil2100> ;p
<ogra_> davmor2, are you looking for a package for a bug ?
<ogra_> platform-api i think
<davmor2> ogra_: no to add to the chart of working things
<ogra_> gyroscope or accelerometer ... i can never remember which is the right one
<davmor2> second one ta
<plars> didrocks: asac: if it's going to be a bit before rfowler gets there, I can repurpose a device connected to another adb host to see about kickstarting things too, but I suspect he's already on the way
<plars> didrocks: asac: I'm hopeful that it's just a bad connection and can be restored very easily, but if not, we'll get it running one way or another
<sil2100> plars: no hurry I guess, I'm running the test locally now
<sil2100> *tests
<asac> plars: if its an option to repurpose do it
<asac> we are waiting
<plars> sil2100: I have a complete set that I kicked off locally as well for other reasons, so if you see anything odd let me know and I'll check my results too
<asac> you should have done that right away without hesitation
<plars> asac: well, it will take a bit of time, but yes I'm already looking at that
<rsalveti> asac: ogra_: are we good enough to celebrate already? :-) it seems we got some issues still
<asac> ok well, then dont bother, lets finish tests locally
<rsalveti> not sure if we have time to fix them though
<asac> rsalveti: we dont have issues that i kinow
<asac> just infra burning :)
<asac> so we wont get final results in time, but tahts ok i guess
<rsalveti> haha, cool then :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, we're "good enough"
<rsalveti> ogra_: fair enough
<ogra_> get a beer
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> awesome
<ogra_> (and some breakfast too)
<rsalveti> well, beer is kind of a liquid bread anyway
<asac> yeah, drink a saint bier :P
<asac> i will not do it just now
<rsalveti> yeah, got a few here :-)
<rsalveti> haha
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_, popey, asac, sil2100: can you guys see anything obvious missing from the list https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1mQ3Nu-3H9IQz8R7I3FfMV6rwW36B3EcXRliq5hwFhzI/edit#gid=0
<popey> davmor2: mention welcome screen stalls on unlock due to eventloop issue?
<sil2100> davmor2: let me look
<ogra_> davmor2, looks ok to me
<popey> davmor2: also, location has no agps so takes a long time to get a fix (outdoors)
<sil2100> davmor2: mention 'not being able to change the dash background' ;) j/k
<davmor2> sil2100: I already did
<sil2100> davmor2: oh! :)
<davmor2> sil2100: setting backdrops
<sil2100> davmor2: see it, awesome o/
<sil2100> davmor2: it seems to look ok
<davmor2> sil2100: and note it's green cause it is a feature :D
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> To me it's a regression, as in the previous images I could change that and in the new scopes I can't!
<sil2100> Give me my backgrounds
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: until it is decided otherwise it's a feature damn it stop trying to create bugs ;)
<popey> dammit unity crash
<sil2100> popey: ?!
<davmor2> popey: did I not just finiksh telling sil2100 to not create bugs?
<davmor2> -k
<sil2100> popey: awww come on, what happened?
<popey> i had a bunch of webapps open
<popey> left it alone for maybe an hour
<popey> tapped power, swiped in from right, *bang*
<popey> no crash file
<popey> might not have been unity, but everything went black then i saw the welcome screen
<popey> lemme try and reproduce
<rfowler> plars: makos are back... it looks like the hub got hosed
<plars> rfowler: that's what we thought
<sil2100> huh
<plars> asac: well, I'll bring the other devices back online shortly too, but I did kick off a job a bit ago on a device connected to a different adb host. It's still installing but when it finishes we should see results start to roll in on the missing ones via that device
<plars> didrocks, sil2100 ^
<asac> cool
<sil2100> plars: awesome, is that for #302 ?
<plars> sil2100: yes
<nik90> popey: the alarm bug is it in the stable 14.04 image or just the latest daily image?
<plars> sil2100: I just rescheduled the missing ones, plus messaging and dialer since there seemed to be a  bit more errors than we normally see with dialer
<davmor2> nik90: latest daily is the final image
<ogra_> plars, in any case that will teach asac to not make jokes about power outages on release day (which he just did before you joined) :)
<plars> ogra_: oh, so it's his fault!
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> plars: yes, we know about these ones, I even did normal local runs
<nik90> davmor2: :/
<popey> nik90: its in the latest stable
<popey> i dont understand how this passed autopilot testing nik90, is there a test for setting alarms?
<davmor2> didrocks: Testing complete as far as I can tell.  1 blocker as expected, Some minor that have been reported, one new issue with the alarm not working.  Other than that it's good to go and you can quote popey on that /me wonders off nonchalantly whistling as he goes
<popey> not happy about the alarms being broken.
<mhr3> sil2100, can i just get the silo? i promise to not land it before i talk to mandel
<mhr3> at least it can be tested
<nik90> popey: there is but the branch that removed the alarm status switch also modified the AP tests to not check the alarm status. So it only checks the alarm name, time, days of the week.
<sil2100> mhr3: I guess, let me assign and note the conflict
<popey> nik90: i see
<davmor2> popey: no indeed
<mhr3> sil2100, ty
<popey> nik90: have we determined where the bug is?
<nik90> popey: I am currently discussing with charles and renato to figure out if the bug is in EDS or indicator-datetime
<nik90> popey: zsombi confirmed that it is not a SDK bug since the alarms API hasnt changed since feb 2014
<popey> Its frustrating, but given alarms can't trigger anyway, while it's annoying to have it broken in this image, I doubt it will be considered a release blocker.
<didrocks> thanks davmor2!
 * didrocks refreshes the dashboard
<didrocks> not over yet
<nik90> popey: +
<sil2100> didrocks: see plars's messages ^
<didrocks> asac: sil2100: what's up with the tests?
<didrocks> sil2100: local testing?
<sil2100> didrocks: mako's are down, there are some countermeasures taken
<sil2100> I'm running locally anyway
<sil2100> Yes
<plars> sil2100, didrocks: actually countermeasures are in place, but the makos are back online again too
<didrocks> sil2100: where are you with the remaining tests?
<plars> tests are running on the remaining tests in the lab now too
<sil2100> didrocks: from what plars said, the mako's are back but the tests are still not finished
<sil2100> didrocks: UITK tests running now
<sil2100> It's taking a while though...
<asac> didrocks: yeah, murphy just said hello one more time :)
<sil2100> Since almost half of the tests didn't run yet
<didrocks> asac: unity8 passed for Mirv, sil2100 and I AFAIK on the previous image
<asac> didrocks: i think devices are back up now, but i asked sil to just finish locally to void further delay
<didrocks> argh too many pings to backlog
<ogra_> asac, dont balme dholbachs dog !
<ogra_> *blame
<didrocks> what's up? will be easier :p
<didrocks> asac: yeah, sounds reasonable :p
<sil2100> didrocks: yeah, so, unity8 is cool, dogfooding is +1 (as per davmor2), local AP tests are running, makos are back but tests are just rescheduled
<didrocks> sil2100: so, compared to the dashboard, what did you complete?
<sil2100> didrocks: messaging_app, address_book_app and ubuntuuitoolkit done
<sil2100> SO still a lot to go
<didrocks> sil2100: dialer_app was +1 too?
<sil2100> Yes
<didrocks> cyphermox: around?
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, which one are you running?
<didrocks> so that we don't do the sames
<sil2100> Now it's ubuntu_weather_app
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I'm starting from the top then
<didrocks> doing music_app, then calendar_app
<sil2100> ACK
<didrocks> Mirv: eow for you I guess?
<didrocks> or are you around to help?
<sil2100> Knowing Timo he still might be around ;p
<didrocks> let's focus all efforts on this
<ogra_> didrocks, asac, no meeting today i guess ?
<ogra_> or did you plan one
<sil2100> Would be nice to have one I guess?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> let's have a quick one
<asac> i might crash before
<asac> but who knows
<ogra_> yeah, would be my first one on release day in 10 years ... but ok
<didrocks> let me take a shower while the first tests are running :p
<cyphermox> didrocks: what's up?
<davmor2> is this the standard landing meeting or something else?
<didrocks> cyphermox: CI devices are screwed
<didrocks> cyphermox: we need to all run AP tests manually, and we try to parallelize
<cyphermox> yeah i saw the email
<didrocks> cyphermox: can you take some of the share as well?
<sil2100> didrocks: I *guess* they're back now, but I guess it'll take longer for them to finish than we will finish
<cyphermox> sure, what do you want me to pick, and which image?
<didrocks> cyphermox: so #302
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah
<didrocks> cyphermox: terminal & short app?
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> let's sync here
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll do filemanager then
<didrocks> so that we can get to next ones
<didrocks> sil2100: great!
<sil2100> So far so good
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: all makos down in CI right now
<Mirv> didrocks: not very around, but I can run some stuff in case of emergencies
<popey> Hm. Seeing a bit of a memory leak in clock..
<pmcgowan> popey, clock seems like it really regressed
<pmcgowan> for alarms anyway
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess we're almost done
<ogra_> thats not clocks fault
<popey> pmcgowan: yeah, being discussed
<popey> I'm not sure if this is a memory leak caused by clock itself or maybe the eventloop thing
<popey> where do those events queue up?
<didrocks> sil2100: are you sure we are almost done? we have quite some tests to run still
 * didrocks still running music-app AP tests
<didrocks> (horrible digital voice btw)
<popey> +1
<popey> plug headphones in or stick a screwdriver in your ear, both preferable
<didrocks> Mirv: do you have a device ready for running one or two AP tests??
<didrocks> popey: ahah :)
<sil2100> didrocks: still music? Oh god...
<popey>  Private  +   Shared  =  RAM used	Program
<sil2100> Ok, and I thought only filemanager and weather have many tests
<popey> bah
<popey> paste.ubuntu.com/7268648/
<popey> that ram usage is climbing alarmingly (pun intended) fast
<popey> 5 mins between each line
<didrocks> popey: I want to murder someone now :p
 * popey cuddles didrocks 
<didrocks> if I heard that music once more…
<didrocks> ahhhhhhhh
<didrocks> ;)
<popey> 4MB/min
 * sil2100 is glad he doesn't run the music-app tests then
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> popey, logs ?
<popey> ogra_: of?
<ogra_> popey, clock ?
<ogra_> dunno
<popey> nothing worth seeing
<ogra_> k
<popey> where do events queue up?
<popey> inside qmlscene?
<popey> wonder if it goes down if I unlock the phone and let the events play out
<ogra_> somewhere in Qt
<ogra_> try it
<ogra_> i bet it does
<mhr3> unless it fragments the memory :)
<sil2100> didrocks, cyphermox, Mirv: running ubuntu_clock_app o/
<didrocks> sil2100: still suffering music…
<popey> 134.6 MiB +   6.4 MiB = 140.9 MiB	qmlscene
<popey> still climbing
<plars> didrocks: you'll see we already have results coming in on the dashboard for many of the restarted tests: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/302:20140417:20140411.3/7782/
<didrocks> plars: can you start by the one we didn't run?
<didrocks> yet
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, device is ready and I've been running some AP:s already (without fails)
<plars> didrocks: it's running those now
<didrocks> so, I'm running dropping letter
<didrocks> plars: hum
<didrocks> plars: we did run some manually
<didrocks> plars: to not delay the image, do you mind running some?
<didrocks> the one we didn't run manually yet
<didrocks> calendar_app now
<plars> didrocks: I'm running some locally too, but I can't change the order part way though without stopping what I have in progress
<plars> didrocks: I can see what I have so far, what are you looking for?
<didrocks> plars: argh, ok, so let's not count on the dashboard
<plars> didrocks: why?
<didrocks> Mirv: mind running online-account-ui
<plars> didrocks: I mean that I have what's running on the dashboard, but I also have local tests in progress
<didrocks> plars: because we don't have the time to wait for all of them to sync
<didrocks> plars: so we started manually
<didrocks> continued*
<plars> didrocks: online_accounts_ui already has results on the dashboard!
<didrocks> and it would have been nice that you sync up with us to only run the ones we didn't finish yet
<didrocks> ah great on that one :)
<didrocks> Mirv: sudoku_app then?
<plars> didrocks: and ubuntu_system_settings just finished
<didrocks> yeah, we already got results on that one
<Mirv> didrocks: running, and queued some others too
<didrocks> Mirv: great, let's continue to sync up :)
<didrocks> Mirv: so only sudoku_app for now for you
<didrocks> I guess, one cyphermox and sil2100 finishes, we'll have then only ubuntu_calculator_app remaining
<cyphermox> 70% flashing...
<didrocks> cyphermox: ok, unsure you will finish before we are done then :)
<didrocks> let us know when you start
<cyphermox> aye
<cyphermox> well, u-d-f says 8 minutes to the download finishing
<didrocks> ah, then you flash
<didrocks> so, ok, I think we'll be done before you
<plars> didrocks: the toolkit tests are running now in ci
<didrocks> plars: yeah, we already validated that one :/
<plars> didrocks: I can stop the ones I have at home and run some others too if you like
<popey> bug 1309065
<ubot5> bug 1309065 in Ubuntu Clock App "Memory leak in clock 395 on #302 mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309065
<didrocks> plars: I mean it's good for the long term, but not for the current issues to just validate the image :)
<plars> didrocks: right, so I don't know which ones you still need. just let me know
<didrocks> plars: terminal_app, shorts_app
<didrocks> to start
<sil2100> hmmmm
<didrocks> hum, calendar_app fails
<sil2100> clock_app failures here
 * didrocks runs calculator
<sil2100> FAILED (failures=5)
<didrocks> will redo calendar after that
<didrocks> sil2100: did you retry?
<sil2100> Retrying now
<didrocks> Mirv: sudoku done,
<didrocks> ?
<plars> didrocks: starting those at home now
<asac> clock app AP test issues might explain our clock alarm rergression?
<popey> didrocks: does your device have google accounts / calendar stuff?
<ogra_> asac, ram usage piling up when screen is off ? i doubt that
<nik90> popey: when do you know the memory leak? While in the alarms tab? Or just about anywhere?
<nik90> s/know/notice
<didrocks> popey: only g+
<nik90> I just got a bug report from thomas strehl that clock app crashing while trying to edit alarms
<popey> didrocks: ok
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1309057
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1309057 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app crashes when trying to access a saved alarm" [Undecided,New]
<popey> nik90: i left it on clock screen
<didrocks> calculator pass
<didrocks> relaunching calendar
<didrocks> oh, I'm in French
<didrocks> probably that
<popey> nik90: lemme clarify on bug
<sil2100> Holy shit
<mhr3> sil2100, so we finished testing of 004, ready to land it, but still no response from mandel, what to do?
<Mirv> didrocks: sudoku pass
<plars> didrocks: terminal_app is good
<sil2100> mhr3: we're busy with the release now anyway, not sure if we intend to build a new image today - let's wait a bit
<sil2100> didrocks: I got again failures... this time 10!
<sil2100> o_O
<mhr3> sil2100, ok, thx
<nik90> popey: can you revert clock-app to rev 394. The memory leak and the clock app crasher wasn't present until rev 393 for sure. Otherwise we would have noticed it immediately.
<cyphermox> almost booting...
<didrocks> Mirv: can you check clock app? ^
<didrocks> plars: ok, weather app now? :)
<popey> nik90: uh, i can revert to the previously publised version
<nik90> popey: when was the last publish date?
<plars> didrocks: I'll do that one as soon as shorts_app finishes
<didrocks> plars: oh sorry, shorts is good
<didrocks> weather is done
<popey> 373 was the previously published version nik90
<popey> nik90: might be easier to revert 395 in bzr, and push a new 396 and upload that
<didrocks> camera_app wasn't done, right?
<sil2100> Crap, now 13 failures
<popey> s/easier/cleaner
<sil2100> didrocks: I have no idea what's up with the clock app ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: camera_app? ^
<nik90> popey: ok I will do that.
<sil2100> didrocks: I can proceed if necessary...
<didrocks> popey: can you try clock app?
<cyphermox> anyone done shorts yet?
<didrocks> sil2100: please do camera_app meanwhile
<popey> nik90: ping me when you need me to build a click, and ping fginther to force the app through jenkins.
<sil2100> didrocks: should I go to camera_app? Ok
<nik90> popey: ok
<didrocks> cyphermox: plars is doing shorts
<didrocks> cyphermox: can you try clock?
<cyphermox> ok
<sil2100> didrocks: wait, but we had results for camera_app already
<popey> didrocks: sure, lemme test clock
<sil2100> didrocks: from smoketesting?
<didrocks> ah ok
<didrocks> so, once we have shorts
<plars> didrocks: shorts just finished, all pass, what's next?
<didrocks> we have 2 issues
<didrocks> clock
<didrocks> and calendar_app
<didrocks> plars: can you try clock as well?
<didrocks> calendar_app, I'm in French
<didrocks> cyphermox: mind trying? ^
<plars> on it
<didrocks> (in english)
<didrocks> meanwhile, I'm reverting to english
<cyphermox> trying what exactly?
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe try as well? ^
<cyphermox> clock in french?
<didrocks> cyphermox: calendar_app in english
<elopio> ping doanac, I think the jenkins in 91.189.93.70 is not using the latest autopilot version.
<elopio> can you check please?
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> didrocks: right
<sil2100> Let me try that
<sil2100> But wait
<sil2100> I'm on english anyway I think, so clock anyway fails I think
<sil2100> didrocks: should I try calendar in english?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, possible it's something else
<didrocks> sil2100: but yeah, calendar in english
<didrocks> I hope it's failing because I was in French
<popey> those apps passed yesterday when i uploaded them to the store
<popey> (in english)
<doanac> elopio: ack.
<popey> fwiw
<didrocks> popey: clock is weird… I don't see anything that can impact it that entered
<popey> just rebooting to run it here
<didrocks> popey: I trust your environment :)
 * popey looks around at his environment
<nik90> popey: btw the clock app tests will now fail since rev 393 will check for alarm status which was broken today
<didrocks> popey: I'm sure it's the UK humidity!
<didrocks> sil2100: just by any luck, did you set your timezone to something else than UTC?
<popey> nik90: ok, we need passing tests, balloons can help?
<davmor2> didrocks: mine is BST
<davmor2> didrocks: what's up
<didrocks> davmor2: BS Timezone? :p
<popey> didrocks: http://imgur.com/E2Gzh0O my environment - including inspirational photo of jono bacon
<didrocks> davmor2: we have clock and calendar AP tests failing
<didrocks> popey: ahah! I like the inspirational photo in particular :p
<didrocks> but I wouldn't have use that word
<popey> ☻
<popey> haha
<didrocks> no offense jono :p
<sil2100> didrocks: no, it's all default :|
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> didrocks: but from the failures I see that hm, there seem to be some DBus issues there
<sil2100> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply
<sil2100> So it can't find some views simply
<sil2100> Looked like flakyness to me, as I had an increasing number of test failures
<sil2100> Maybe I needed a reboot ;/
<didrocks> yeah, can be
<Mirv> didrocks: I had my queue running. calculator, terminal, shorts all pass. shall I move it to clock now? (it's currently running calendar)
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, calendar and clocks are the unknown remaining ones
<Mirv> oh, maybe I'll let that calendar run to completion then
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks!
<popey> clock still running here.
<didrocks> calendar still rerererunning
<cyphermox> do I need to do something special to run the tests? I have 18 failures right now :/
<didrocks> cyphermox: for click apps, see the wiki page for the setup
<didrocks> Ran 18 tests in 495.503s
<didrocks> FAILED (failures=7)
<didrocks> again
<cyphermox> I did
<didrocks> cyphermox: on which one?
<cyphermox> calendar
<didrocks> clock or calendar?
<plars> didrocks: I had 4 errors and 20 passes on a local run of clock
<popey> Ran 20 tests in 523.686s
<popey> FAILED (failures=5)
 * didrocks don't get it
<didrocks> so we all have failures
<ogra_> try to roll back autopilot ?
<plars> didrocks: and there was a qmlscene crash with it too
<didrocks> ogra_: no, it's a dependency which is added
<ogra_> didrocks, i know, i worked the whole night on it
<ogra_> didrocks, but its also a rebuild of the package ... if deps changed etc ...
<didrocks> ogra_: python?
<ogra_> i was voting for a seed change instead ...
<didrocks> where is sergio?
<ogra_> off i think
<didrocks> I wonder if the bzr branch revno changed
<didrocks> with new commits
<fginther> elopio, doanac, it's indeed using an older version. I'll update
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7268887/
<popey> thats the log of my clock run
<elopio> thanks fginther.
<didrocks> popey: we don't have the rev of the bzr branch
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/1.4+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> didrocks, see the second diff :/
<popey> oh.
<didrocks> popey: there are some errors
<Mirv> didrocks: calendar pass for me
<didrocks> ogra_: urgh?
<didrocks> Mirv: phew!
<didrocks> Mirv: can you try clock?
<didrocks> Mirv: seems your machine is magic :)
<ogra_> didrocks, not sure what it means if LP shows two
<didrocks> ogra_: not
<didrocks> ogra_: no
<didrocks> it's the first one
<didrocks> the real one
<ogra_> the older revision seems quite old actually
<didrocks> phew
<ogra_> why is it generating two ?
<didrocks> yeah
<sil2100> didrocks: all tests for calendar pass!
<didrocks> ogra_: no idea TBH, maybe an old version staying the in the silo?
<didrocks> sil2100: \o/
<didrocks> ok
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, nothing weird in there http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7268898/ . running clock now.
<didrocks> so my phone is screwed
 * didrocks opens the window
<ogra_> testing GPS in motion ?
<didrocks> will transform it to an ogra's phone :p
<sil2100> popey: I got the same number of failures on first run of clock app...
<didrocks> ogra_: ahah
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> popey: I see some failures on your pastebin yesterday
<didrocks> still don't understand why 301 passed
<nik90> ogra_, popey: Guys the test is failing due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1309057
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1309057 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app crashes when trying to access a saved alarm" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nik90> didrocks: ^^
<ogra_> aha
<didrocks> nik90: hum, but why was it passing on 301?
<nik90> ogra_: I have no idea what is causing the crash
<didrocks> nik90: the image diff is oxide + unity-mir + webbrowser-app
<didrocks> nothing else
<nik90> didrocks: erm
<didrocks> nik90: but you're right, I'm seeing this QML Scene crash
<didrocks> still don't know what the magic which triggers it now is
<nik90> didrocks: I can confirm it locally on my system. It seems to crash when accessing the alarm status
<davmor2> nik90: oh that's weird if you click on the name of the alarm instead of the time of the alarm the time is blank
<didrocks> it's really random
<didrocks> nik90: for instance:
<didrocks> Ran 20 tests in 554.815s
 * balloons tries to keep up
<didrocks> FAILED (failures=2)
<didrocks> only 2 issues
<didrocks> crashes
<nik90> davmor2: when I click on an alarm (on the label or time), It crashes...Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<nik90> davmor2: and I have tried this with older versions of the clock as well..same result
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> seems something to release note
<didrocks> but not block on it
<didrocks> (as alarm are more or less already useless due to the Qt issue)
<didrocks> sounds sane?
<popey> +1
<ogra_> and apps can be updated independently
<popey> and bizarrely my phone is now alarming me that we have a meeting
<ogra_> oh, this meeting notification always gives me a heart attack
 * ogra_ wants adjustable sounds for that !
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> ogra_: but you are still late!
<didrocks> :p
<sil2100> ARGH
<nik90> didrocks: +
<sil2100> Meeting!
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah, not used to having to have meetings on a release day
<didrocks> nik90: let's do that then!
<didrocks> cyphermox: coming?
<asac> didrocks: i think you are correct
<asac> release note, and go
<didrocks> oki!
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> what else would you do ?
<ogra_> not release ?
<ogra_> :P
<asac> we can relase the image 2 days ago :)
<asac> didrocks: will you work with stgraber ?
<ogra_> that half breeded crap ? nah
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> asac, we'll manage, dont worry
<asac> i dont get though why we got a regression on clock in last two/three landings
<asac> ok goodie
<ogra_> asac, not only clock
<ogra_> calendar seems to be flaky too
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: none
<asac> ogra_: and those are new?
<ogra_> seemingly
<asac> what changed?
<asac> note: dont think it has an impact on wehtehr to release or not
<ogra_> we didnt have that many errors on the dashboard for any of the recent images
<ogra_> asac, well, i would blame AP :)
<ogra_> its the only thing that could explain it
<asac> i am sure its evdev
<asac> evdev also breaks runtime behavioru :)
<asac> i am sure
<ogra_> well, nothing broken here
<ogra_> during simple usage
<asac> i thought that the clock and calendar app is even more odd now
<asac> not only event
<asac> but completely weird behaviour
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> so thats what regressed in last 2 days
<ogra_> but both are apps
<asac> or last day even
<ogra_> they can be updated in the store
<asac> but the apps didnt change
<asac> so we broke them
<asac> with evdev
<asac> or mir
<asac> or unity
<ogra_> as long as we dont discover serious systemic issues we're fine
<ogra_> we had evdev for ages
<Mirv> didrocks: clock-app one failure http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7268990/
<ogra_> asac, even 300 tested with evdev
<Mirv> if that was the last one, I'll let it rerun
<sil2100> Happy release daaay \o/
<didrocks> Mirv: we are good it seems :)
<davmor2> shortest metting EVA!
<didrocks> Mirv: we are going to promote to stable
 * sil2100 is dancin'
<didrocks> happy release!
<popey> didrocks: we need to have a more public discussion / announce of how the next set of images will work
<popey> IMO
<Mirv> didrocks: \o/ !!
<didrocks> cjwatson: all is good on our side, ogra_ is going to promote to the devel channel and work with stgraber to put it in the stable one
<popey> because people will want to know "why am i getting no updates"
<didrocks> popey: more than agreed
<Mirv> happy release, everyone
<didrocks> popey: and I'm with you on that one ;)
<didrocks> popey: but let's see next week
<asac> didrocks: can we send a mail like last time that landing team will resume operation on tuesday?
<asac> but adjourns until then as the archive needs bootstrapping etc.?
<didrocks> asac: already in my daily email draft :p
<didrocks> ah, yeah, good idea
<asac> ok, i think it would justify keeping it a separate mail
<didrocks> for adjourning
<didrocks> asac: people will want to merge to their trunk
<asac> just short
<didrocks> asac: we'll accept SRU
<ogra_> asac, didnt you say you are pessimistic ?
<didrocks> asac: I'll just tell we'll start working with upstream on SRUs on tuedsay
<asac> right
<ogra_> asac, "the archive open on tuesday" definitely is very optimistic
<asac> tell them that landing team recedes foor eastern vacation and will be back operational helping on SRUs and starting to ramp up on normal landing business on tuesday
<asac> and thank everyone for the amazing release
<didrocks> asac: the thanks was already in the other email, but I can always thank twice!
<asac> didrocks: yeah, you can state that depending on how archive bootstrapping goes we might start doing that earliest on tuesday
<asac> sure thanks
<asac> twice :)
<didrocks> second email -> loaded :p
<didrocks> g+ -> prepared
 * didrocks is going to be a spam machine
<ogra_> yay, spam us !
<didrocks> ogra_: is it done yet? dad dad dad ;)
 * ogra_ hands didrocks a lollipop
<ogra_> soon kid soon
<didrocks> \o/
<sil2100> ;p
<robru> sil2100, didrocks so what's the plan for silo 4? marked testing pass, what should I do, just publish that and let it sit in UNAPPROVED until U opens?
<dbarth> thank you landing and release teams for taking care of our projects !! :)
<robru> dbarth, you're welcome!
<didrocks> robru: is it a feature?
<didrocks> yw dbarth :)
<robru> didrocks, fix a crasher bug (line 21 in spreadsheet)
 * ogra_ isnt sure yuo can let it "sit in unapproved" 
<ogra_> the changelog will target the wrong distro
<didrocks> robru: that's ok for today to publish, it will go to -updates
<didrocks> as a 0-day SRU
<ogra_> (to have to go to U)
<ogra_> yeah, will work as 0 day
<didrocks> all others will need to follow the SRU process
<robru> didrocks, can somebody explain to me the concept of the 0-day SRU? do I just have to mark the bug to look like an SRU or does it really need full SRU team acking?
<davmor2> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1309103 initial bug report I've added that from your initial digging it looks like it is a lower level than the clock app
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1309103 in Ubuntu Clock App "In the latest image alarms now say No Active Alarm" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> robru: no, you don't need to, it's like "it was too late, delivered before the release and it's in -updates"
<didrocks> robru: so that people dist-upgrading to trusty just get it
<nik90> davmor2: thnx..but I reported it already at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1309041
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1309041 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarms are shown as disabled despite it being enabled and ringing at the intended time" [High,Confirmed]
<robru> didrocks, yeah, I get that people will update to it after the release, just wondering how much of the full SRU process is necessary to get this published from silo into trusty-updates
<davmor2> nik90: oh nice
<didrocks> robru: until the release is done (for one line fix like that), I would say nothing
<didrocks> robru: just after, I would say… whole process
<robru> ok
<ogra_> they should just get it into U and it will show up in the next devel image
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> who runs stable anyway
<didrocks> ;)
<ogra_> (except press people for making reviews)
<robru> mhr3, ok I published silo 4, I guess that will find it's way into trusty-updates eventually
<robru> didrocks, so how much do i have to pester the release team to get that through? will they just know and accept it?
<didrocks> robru: I think don't bother them with it
<robru> ok...
<didrocks> doesn't seem that important and don't affect desktop
<didrocks> and on touch, people will only get it with a new image build
<robru> didrocks, but if I don't pester them, how will it get into -updates?
<didrocks> robru: well, they are looking at the queue regularly (especially when they will open -updates)
<robru> ok
<didrocks> robru: if you don't see it accepted in 6 hours, maybe ping the available ones
<robru> ok
<didrocks> you can always fallback to Laney anyway, if he doesn't have a beer in one hand :p
<robru> didrocks, thanks. this is sure a strange transition we are in
<didrocks> robru: yeah, it's always special ;)
<didrocks> robru: and I don't testify everything I'm saying is 100% accurate ;)
<didrocks> just my interpretation ;)
<davmor2> popey, dbarth: is there a bug for youtube videos not opening, I know it's known but I'm just after a bug number for the chart
<popey> pass
<popey> i dont have one
<ogra_> davmor2, heh, i was assuming teher is one
<ogra_> but apparently there isnt
<dbarth> there is one but mostly on desktop,for flashplayer
<dbarth> davmor2: point to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1303997
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1303997 in Oxide "youtube does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhr3> robru, despite the conflict?
<davmor2> dbarth: thanks
<robru> mhr3, which conflict?
<mhr3> robru, > OTHER SILO ALSO HAS unity-scope-click, proceed with caution!
<robru> mhr3, it just means that silo 11 will need to be rebuilt after this silo lands, but before it can be published.
<mhr3> robru, indeed, can you add a comment about that to 011?
<robru> mhr3, yep, just did
<mhr3> robru, ok, thx
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: none
<davmor2> nik90: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-04-17-181235.png
<boiko> robru: landing-006 ready to go
<robru> boiko, published!
<ogra_> poor thing ...
<ogra_> published into jail
<asac> jail?
<asac> is that a new mechanism?
<asac> we have silo and jail :)
<asac> maybe we could use the same for both :P
<boiko> robru: nice, thanks!
<robru> asac, jail was always there, it just had a nicer name before the release freeze...
<robru> boiko, you're welcome
<ogra_> asac, we have a jail ... there is a sign saying "Unapproved" at the door ;)
<asac> i like the idea
<asac> we might want to take that and work that into our train concept :)
<asac> ogra_: what is jail? upload queue waiting area?
<ogra_> asac, my word for unapproved after release :)
<boiko> robru: this unapproved queue, does it require any action on my side?
<asac> so similar to new queu
<ogra_> i was referring to the unapproved queue
<robru> boiko, hmmmm.... no. basically we just have to wait for the extremely overworked release team to notice and approve the upload, just takes some time.
<didrocks> +1 on the jail idea
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ likes how his jokes turn into reality 
<asac> didrocks: maybe we should rebrand CI Airline to CI Alcatraz :)
<asac> j.k.
<didrocks> asac: where are the sharks then? ;)
<didrocks> or rather "who"?
<asac> we have plenty of those, dont we?
<didrocks> easy answer :p
<ogra_> didrocks, just go to #ubuntu-release-party ... we store them there today
<didrocks> ahah
<asac> haha
<boiko> robru: ok, good :)
<asac> ogra_: how many are in there?
<ogra_> 513
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<ogra_> it bumped to 560 or so inbetween
<ogra_> thats pretty ok
<asac> what was our record?
<asac> 1400?
<asac> in 08 09?
<ogra_> nah, below 1000
<asac> sure?
<ogra_> 980 or something
<asac> i am quite sure we had a thousand at least
<ogra_> popey, might remember
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> we have nearly 2000 in #ubuntu today
<asac> are there some alltime stats for freenode channels somewhere?
<asac> i am sure that must exist
<ogra_> if someone has them its AlanBell i guess
<ogra_> he has bots everywhere
<popey> pass
<ogra_> ha
<ogra_> bah !
<ogra_> https://twitter.com/MarkABaker/status/456839297878863872
<ogra_> i want such a cupcake !
<asac> very good
<asac> ogra_: make a photo reply, post how your desk is prepared-by release
<asac> :)
<ogra_> ugh, no !
<ogra_> nobody wants to see that
<asac> hehe
<asac> well, you can see a place where hard work was done
<asac> so might be cool :)
<davmor2> asac: ogra's isn't the only desk nobody need to see
<ogra_> haha
<davmor2> ogra_: I have a smattering of desktops, laptops, tablets, phones notes, books and DVD-RW scattered liberally :D
<didrocks> sounds we're all good! have a nice week-end for those being on easter holidays!
<didrocks> nice work again, see you ;)
<asac> didrocks: bye! get rest
<sil2100> o/
 * sil2100 still has some code to write
<dobey> so say we all
<asac> have fun with the release everyone and see you next week!
<Mirv> see you! :)
<bfiller> robru: can I have a silo for line 22 please?
<robru> bfiller, ok, you got silo 1
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome! happy release-ter!
<robru> releaster ;-)
<bfiller> robru: same to you :)
<pmcgowan> releaster very good
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<ChickenCutlass> releaster
<pmcgowan> wish I thought of it
<bfiller> robru: silo1 ready to be published
<robru> pmcgowan, ChickenCutlass ... yeah, we've been releasing in april for 10 years, how did nobody ever think of releaster before?
<ChickenCutlass> robru: its fantastic
<robru> bfiller, published
<robru> ChickenCutlass, thanks
<robru> I guess easter is at a slightly different time each year, so it wouldn't always be so close.
<robru> I bet somebody thought of releaster in 2003 though...
<robru> (because easter was april 20th then)
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<ToyKeeper> ... 2003?  Isn't that a year too soon?
<robru> ToyKeeper, maybe ;-)
<robru> ToyKeeper, realized it shortly after saying it
<robru> ToyKeeper, 2006 then. easter was just a few days off release then
<ToyKeeper> But I think this is the first year that we get to have our post-release coma during the time from Good Friday to Easter Sunday.
<ToyKeeper> I don't know about anyone else, but I plan on sleeping for a few days.  I'll wake up when those tasty little cream eggs go on sale; time to stock up.  :)
<Laney> 6.04 was delayed to 6.06
<Laney> :P
<ToyKeeper> TBH, the first time I actually installed Ubuntu was in 2008.  Before then I had all Debian boxes running testing or unstable on a "update when I feel like it" schedule.  One install lasted from 1997 to 2008.
<ToyKeeper> (er, installed for my own use anyway...  I happily set it up for other people though)
<jhodapp> robru: can you rebuild mediaplayer-app in silo 17, from a new MP push?
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: none
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-04-18
<robru> jhodapp|afk, sorry for the delay, was out: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-017-1-build/38/console
<robru> jhodapp|afk, yeah, merge conflict there
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> robru: you still not sleeping?
<dbarth> o/ so i can really have all available silos while everyone else is celebrating 14.04 you mean?
<dbarth> i have some branches ready, will prep a landing request
<Saviq> dbarth, I'm still around, don't get too excited!
<dbarth> free silos. idle armhf builders, yummy
<dbarth> Saviq: tsss... ;)
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> dbarth: just poke me once they're ready and I'll assign!
<sil2100> dbarth: just remember - until U is not open, only bugfixes should be released (SRU bugfixes according to the SRU rules)
<dbarth> sil2100: sure
<dbarth> sil2100: right, just compiling some list of fixes that are ready
<sil2100> Also, we don't have any new images building currently as well
<dbarth> sil2100: ready
<dbarth> sil2100: yup, no worries, this is to line up fixes for next week
<sil2100> Awesome :)
<sil2100> dbarth: 005 for you o/
<dbarth> thank you
<Chipaca> morning
<sil2100> Morning!
<Chipaca> sil2100: if all goes well I'll probably have a thing for you later in the day
<sil2100> Chipaca: awesome - some fixes to land?
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, icanhassilo for row 24?
<sil2100> Saviq: looking!
<Chipaca> sil2100: yeah
<sil2100> Ok, I'll afk for some moment - ping me if anything is needed
 * retoaded notes the following:  /var on wazn has gone read-only. A reboot will be required.
<sil2100> ACK
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: none
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: wazn read-only file system
<Saviq> sil2100, silo 007 can be published
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks! Is it SRUable?
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, minor fixes
<Saviq> sil2100, shall I make a SRU bug then? /me not sure about the protocol before U opens...
<Saviq> or will it just get published to proposed and trickle down to U once it opens?
<sil2100> Saviq: so, for me it was a mystery as well, but Didier said that we should treat everythin with the standard SRU procedure - so an SRU bug would be nice
<sil2100> Or we can simply wait for U to open
<sil2100> Anyway, both will probably take the same amount of time ;/
<Saviq> yeah, let's wait for U, it's nothing major here
<Saviq> come on Mark, btw, what's the name!?
<sil2100> I remember once it took longer than expected even;/
<pmcgowan> wow no name yet?
<josepht> Unnamed Unicorn
<tedg> pmcgowan, It's Canonical now.
<pmcgowan> heh
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ could i have a reconfig on silo 5, i've added a new branch
<sil2100> dbarth: sure :) Let me do that now
<sil2100> dbarth: had to correct it since one of the links was a branch, not merge, but now it's ok and it should be reconfigured
<dbarth> sil2100: awesome; that's service! :)
<sil2100> yw! ;)
<sil2100> Ok everyone, time for me to go off
<sil2100> See you next week o/
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: wazn read-only file system
<Chipaca> anybody around here?
<Chipaca> rats :-(
<popey> Chipaca: wassup?
<Chipaca> popey: took me a while to get a branch with fixes to push, long enough that saner people than i have taken off for the day already :)
<popey> ah
<Chipaca> popey: you?
<popey> me, yeah, I'm not here either
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<Chipaca> retoaded: ehlo
<Chipaca> retoaded: does that mean i can ask you for a silo?
<retoaded> Chipaca, that is an interesting question. A silo where?
<Chipaca> retoaded: the ci train?
<Chipaca> retoaded: i'm afraid i'm unclear on what the vanguard role is wrt ci train support :)
<Saviq> Chipaca, ci train vanguard != CI vanguard
<retoaded> Chipaca, unfortunately no. You will still need to ping someone listed after CI Train Support in the topic
<Saviq> Chipaca, for silos see CI Train support
<Chipaca> I suspected as much :)
<Chipaca> retoaded: thank you, and sorry to bother
<retoaded> Chipaca, no worries
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: ChipacaUbuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-13
<imgbot> === IMAGE 170 building (started: 20150413-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 170 DONE (finished: 20150413-03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/170.changes ===
<Mirv> not sure if it makes sense to have meetings this week without jib_el and sil, but today I need to jump towards dentist part 1 anyway now.
<Mirv> let's have meetings if there's a specific issue that's worth chatting about in a hangout
<ogra_> +1
<ogra_> popey, davmor2 ^^^ anything to discuss this morning ?
<davmor2> ogra_: not sure what popey's responce was, I'm assuming that the new oxide finally built and is in the image right?
<ogra_> davmor2, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/270.changes
<davmor2> ogra_: in that case as far as I know we are retesting the web based subsection of the regression suite and once that passes letting you know
<popey> ogra_: davmor2 +1
<ogra_> is that davmor3 ?
<davmor2> ogra_: davmor3 is my evil twin brother you don't want his opinion ;)
<popey> xcihelp: (possibly fginther as he last touched it) calc reboot is doing two jenkins jobs per merge.  https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot-white-splash-screen/+merge/255912
<popey> bah
<popey> cihelp: (possibly fginther as he last touched it) calc reboot is doing two jenkins jobs per merge.  https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot-white-splash-screen/+merge/255912
<dbarth_> trainguards: ping? do you still need an oxide build for ota-3 ?
<Mirv> dbarth_: my understanding was that it landed in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/270.changes
<Mirv> and is being tested now
<ogra_> was 1.6.2 the one we were waiting for ?
 * ogra_ isnt up to date with these version numbers
<Mirv> ogra_: 1.6.3, you mean?
<Mirv> liboxideqtcore0:armhf from 1.6.2-0ubuntu0.14.10.1~ppa1 to 1.6.3-0ubuntu0.14.10.1~ppa1
<ogra_> err, yes ;)
<dbarth_> 1.6.3 yes, with the viewport zoom fix
<dbarth_> Mirv: ok, thanks; just checking in case there was something stuck
 * ogra_ has recieved the update on sunday morning ... i dont see any ill behavior here 
<dbarth_> ogra_: the issue was about https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1442458
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1442458 in Oxide 1.6 "browser can't zoom out to show full page in rtm krillin 269" [High,Fix committed]
<ogra_> yeah, i know :)
<ogra_> i tried a few desktop sites, they all worked fine, no carshes
<ogra_> (i didnt try the welcome wizard, thats up to QA)
<ogra_> fginther, plars, can either of you explain to me why desktop kernel adt runs happen on krillin devices ?
 * ogra_ is specifically looking at http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-linux/lastBuild/? on the private jenkins instance ... it says it runs on krillin-08 ?
<ogra_> (and why the heck does a one line change in initramfs-tools result in a kernel build from source as test ... )
<pmcgowan> morning
<seb128> hey pmcgowan
<pmcgowan> seb128, hey
<pmcgowan> no sil or jibel it seems
<ogra_> nope, both off
<pmcgowan> who is doing regression testing?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, 270 has all the changes
<pmcgowan> indeed
<ogra_> not sure who in QA does the tests
<pmcgowan> rvr, maybe?
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^^ ?
<pmcgowan> 270 works for me this weekend
<ogra_> same here
<ogra_> no issues with desktop sites or zooming
<popey> ship it!
<ogra_> yeah, who needs QA signoff
<davmor2> pmcgowan: QA are, jibel is at the sprint not sure yet who will post the results. we are currently re-running anything that is reliant on the browser so far so good, so be back to you shortly
<pmcgowan> davmor2, very good
<balloons> cihelp, can you check the jenkins jobs for calculator app? It seems both the normal job and the reboot job are running on mp's
<balloons> see https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot-white-splash-screen/+merge/255912
<ted> rsalveti, Thanks for reviewing the i-sound branch and throwing it into your silo!
<Mirv> dbarth_: ^
<Mirv> ogra_: could you ack compiz + unity packaging changes? switch to python3 in migration scripts https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-2-publish/
<bregma> it's just a little ack
<ogra_> Mirv, ack ...
<Mirv> ack!
<dbarth_> Mirv: approved
<dbarth_> Mirv: could you also help me reconfig silo 22 (i swapped a branch but there's no reconfig button in the spreadsheet that i can find)
<fginther> popey, balloons, I've disabled the calculator-app-reboot jobs
<popey> thanks fginther
<fginther> popey, sorry for the delay, we're sprinting this week
<balloons> fginther, :-)
<popey> no worries
<fginther> ogra_, desktop kernel adt runs? are you referring to where jenkins is running jobs?
<ogra_> fginther, i'm referring to proposed migration ... an upload of initramfs-tools causes a complete source to binary build of the kernel source ... which is totaly pointless and wastes several hours (turnaround time for initramfs-tools used to be a few minutes) ... it also runs completely pointless boot tests on phones now
<ogra_> fginther, we need a white/blacklist or some such to not bluntly run such tests on totally unrealted packages
<Mirv> dbarth_: note the new reconfig option in the landing tools menu, can you try it?
<fginther> ogra_, ok, I see now what you are referring too... initramfs-tools has a reverse dependency on the kernel (which must complete its autopkg test in order to pass). So, I understand your comment now.
<ogra_> fginther, riht, i would like us to have a white/blacklist for such special cases where we can permanently override pointless tests
<rsalveti> ted: thanks for the fix :-)
<sil2100> jibel_: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ota/ota-3.commitlog <- here's the commitlog, but as I was afraid, we're missing many landing bindings because of the problems with the spreadsheet
<sil2100> Mirv: hey! Any problems with landings in teh morning?
<jgdx> trainguards, could you please reconfigure silo 6? Thank you.
<sil2100> jgdx: on it
<jgdx> sil2100, thank you
<sil2100> jgdx: done
<jgdx> sil2100, rog
<jgdx> thank you queuebot, you rock
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: nothing special
<Mirv> sil2100: good flights? :)
<davmor2> sil2100: has become cancel crazed someone slap him back to his senses
<sil2100> Mirv: longish, but I survived (no murderous pilots)
<Mirv> survival is the most important thing..
<sil2100> davmor2: ha, robru is really happy with that change!
<om26er> pete-woods, Hi!
<om26er> pete-woods, How can I verify fix in bug 1434379 ?
<ubot5> bug 1434379 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "GPS always active when a scope that uses location is in the background " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434379
<nerochiaro> bfiller_meeting: ok, i will wrap up this one in a way that anyone can pick it up, then discuss with olivier and get on these tomorrow morning
<rsalveti> om26er: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10816903/
<rsalveti> om26er: this was how it got validated for RTM
<om26er> rsalveti, I was planning to ask you incase I didn't get response from Pete :)
<om26er> ted, Hi! is bug 1437355 strictly desktop-specific ?
<ubot5> bug 1437355 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "Icons lost from various apps after upgrade" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437355
<robru> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/1390136.laggy-backends/+merge/252754 need this top approved in order to publish
<Mirv> indeed
<ted> om26er, No, it's device only. It is in the desktop hook.
<ted> om26er, Which is the hook used to process desktop files.
<om26er> ted, heh, ok. The comment in the spreadsheet made it sound like it was desktop specific.
<Saviq> robru, sorries, ACKed
<robru> Saviq: thanks
<robru> Saviq: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-025-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/unity8_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ so this looks really wrong, is this upload intended to revert version ...320?
<om26er> ted, anything else to look for except for the TestPlan ?
<rvr> alex-abreu: Besides manual tests, anything special to check for silo 17? (Remove webbkit dependencies)
<alex-abreu> rvr, besides webapps & webbrowser tests, nothing really
<rvr> alex-abreu: Oookis. Approving it.
<robru> dbarth__: alex-abreu: justinmcp: need these MP's top-approved: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/69/console
<alex-abreu> robru, approved them
<robru> alex-abreu: thanks
<dbarth__> robru: ah, alex-abreu beat me to it :)
<robru> dbarth__: thanks for checking!
<robru> ted: hey it seems we have 5 free silos now, did you want that vivid+1 one now?
<Saviq> robru, this looks wrong indeed, but none of the unity8 MPs touch the changelog...
<Saviq> robru, so it must've been the train that messed up the changelog??
<robru> Saviq: yikes, i'm not sure how...
<robru> Saviq: the only thing I can suggest is to rebuild, but I just checked the timestamps, and the most recent build is newer than when the last release merged to trunk, so I don't know how this situation could have arisen. this kind of thing should only happen if you build a new silo before the previous silo finishes merging.
<robru> Saviq: don't rebuild yet, I'll poke at some stuff and see what happens...
<Saviq> robru, I just looked at the full diff and at least the contents are correct
<popey> 32
<popey> bah
<Saviq> robru, so at worst I'd rather we publish that and fix changelog manually
<robru> Saviq: oh, ok... hmmmm
<robru> Saviq: ok, will publish then.
<Saviq> tx
<robru> Saviq: i'll prep a branch with a fixed changelog that we can merge once that lands
<sil2100> jibel: wow, devel image promotion takes like 15 minutes per one image or even more
<sil2100> popey: hey!
<popey> hello sil2100
<sil2100> popey: in case you're still around...
<sil2100> popey: we have a problem with calculator!
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> what?
<sil2100> popey: sooo, basically the reboot of a reboot broke all smoketesting, since it has no tests
<popey> I specifically raised this before it landed with fginther
<popey> because I expected this. He said he'd fixed it.
<sil2100> popey: and since smoketesting infrastructure assumes and expects each of the apps to have tests, it's b0rken
<sil2100> hm, I still see 4 images without tests along with the newest one
<sil2100> popey: anyway, I guess the simplest and best fix would be to add at least one quick almost-dummy test
<sil2100> I think we did the same for terminal once
<sil2100> popey: could you maybe contact the app developers about that?
<popey> le sigh
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> popey: actually!
<popey> frustrating given I pre-empted this
<sil2100> popey: wait wait, heh... actually jibel said there are tests but they're in a non-standard directory
<sil2100> popey: so, hmmm...
<popey> bfiller: happy belated birthday
<sil2100> popey: so, anyway, for the smoketesting to work we would need the tests/ directory be in the main source directory
<sil2100> popey: since otherwise phablet-click-test-setup won't be able to find it
<sil2100> popey: it's not smart enough to look for the tests in random directories ;p
<popey> sil2100: if someone wants to prepare a merge, I'll take a look and approve now.
<sil2100> I'll try looking into that later maybe, would be best for a real app developer to do that since he has better knowledge of why actually all of that is in the /app directory
<sil2100> popey: could you forward that to someone if I don't prepare a merge beforehand?
<popey> sil2100: would be more helpful if the person who found this issue filed a bug against calculator.
<popey> and then we can prioritise it accordingly
<sil2100> popey: will do that now
<popey> thanks
<sil2100> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1443680
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1443680 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot tests in inaccessible trough phablet-click-test-setup" [High,New]
<sil2100> popey: as said, tomorrow I might find time to quickly patch-up an MR
<popey> uhhhh
<popey> calendar?
<popey> you said calculator?
<sil2100> AaaaaAAh
<sil2100> Crraaap
<sil2100> Sorry, calculator it was supposed to be
<sil2100> Bah
 * sil2100 is stupid
<popey> heh
<popey> thanks for filing
<sil2100> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1443680
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1443680 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Autopilot tests in inaccessible trough phablet-click-test-setup" [High,New]
 * popey thinks that phablet-click-test-setup shouldn't be this fragile
 * popey further thinks the entire infra breaking because _one_ app fails is madness cubed.
<popey> but we've had this conversation before, the last time this happened.
<popey> ..and we'll have it again, the next time.
<popey> :(
<sil2100> popey: well, I wouldn't say phablet-click-test-setup is too fragile here, I think that the smoketesting infra shouldn't be so stupid
<sil2100> So the smoketesting part is the part that's wrong here
<popey> Ya.
<popey> One we can laugh about over a beer in a few years.
<sil2100> But that's a CI project, and they're overloaded with work
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> So best way to fix it is to fix it on our side
<sil2100> o/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-14
<imgbot> === IMAGE 171 building (started: 20150414-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 171 DONE (finished: 20150414-03:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/171.changes ===
<rsalveti> nice, many great fixes
<rsalveti> we should promote 171 as well
<pete-woods> trainguards: I fixed my not approved silo (#27), if someone could push the publish button again :)
<Mirv> pete-woods: ok!
<pete-woods> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> np
<Laney> cihelp - hi, looks like syncing of autopkgtest results to the public jenkins instance is broken - e.g. okteta has up to job #94 internal but only shows #85 on jenkins.qa.u.c
<rvr> rsalveti: ping
<rvr> rsalveti: I'm about to approve silo 9 (network-manager, reconnect). In the spreadsheet it says "Additionally it also needs to be validated with Modem Manager (Ubuntu Desktop, using an external modem dongle)."
<rvr> rsalveti: We are not doing any desktop related testing right now.
<rvr> rsalveti: Is that already validated by your team?
<rsalveti> nops, and unfortunately we don't have a usb dongle in hands to test
<rsalveti> we need to test the desktop side in order to land this though
<rsalveti> rvr: davmor2: do you guys know if someone from QA has an external modem dongle to validate that silo?
<rsalveti> this is host side validation for modem manager
<davmor2> rsalveti: how do you mean an external modem dongle?   I have 2-3 usb dongles
<davmor2> rsalveti: are we talking just wifi for desktop though?
<rsalveti> davmor2: desktop, yeah, a usb modem dongle
<rvr> davmor2: I think it is for 3G dongles
<rsalveti> yup, 3g dongles
<rsalveti> need to find someone that has one at least
<rsalveti> one that is known to work with modem manager
<rvr> rsalveti: I have a USB 3G dongle that in the past has worked with Ubuntu
<rvr> rsalveti: But I'm not happy having to test desktop silos, we are not doing that.
<rvr> rsalveti: So, I can do it *exceptionally*
<rsalveti> rvr: well, it's the only way to land this
<rsalveti> rvr: in order to avoid regressions on the desktop
<rsalveti> we don't have only ubuntu touch here
<rsalveti> and some components might affect the desktop
<rsalveti> so doing some sanity testing with the desktop, sometimes, are expected
<rvr> That's exactly the signal I don't want to emit
<rvr> QA team are not the testing guys with lots of free time to check everything, we are gating phone silos to prevent regressions in the devices because that's the priority. Don't expect otherwise.
<rsalveti> sure, but the goal is having a better phone product, right?
<rsalveti> and we can't necessarily land without validating the desktop, in this case
<rsalveti> we'd do the validation ourself, if we had the hardware in hands
<rvr> That's why, exceptionally, I'll help you validating that it works in the desktop
<rsalveti> rvr: great, this is not a rule for sure, it's just that we don't have the hardware
<rsalveti> rvr: thanks
 * rvr downloads the latest Vivid image
<davmor2> rvr: rsalveti I have a 3g dongle that works I just have no credit on it and I'm on vivid
<rsalveti> davmor2: can't you use the same sim card you use on arale/krillin?
<rvr> davmor2: The silo is for Vivid
<davmor2> rsalveti: I don't think they are on the same network let me check
<rvr> Ok, mine is recognized in Utopic
<robru> lool: got you silo 5
<robru> ted: silo 14 for your vivid+1 refund work
<ted> robru, Oh, sweet, thanks!
<robru> ted: you're welcome!
<davmor2> rsalveti: hang on do I need to go to a specific site I have a feeling this will let me connect to 3 for top up let me test that
<davmor2> rsalveti: meh no
<rsalveti> davmor2: doesn't work or just not compatible with your sim?
<davmor2> rsalveti: only works with 3 so doesn't work with the giffgaff sims I have and maybe too old too :(
<rsalveti> davmor2: got it, no worries
<davmor2> rsalveti: I have a mifi too but that takes care of the modem part so that is no use I guess
<om26er_> salem_, Hi!
<salem_> om26er_, hello
<om26er_> salem_, silo 29 failed. It does not fix the bug :/
<om26er_> see my comment here: https://trello.com/c/yGde8ScD/1388-ubuntu-landing-029-messaging-app-boiko
<psivaa> Laney: The jenkins publishing queue is quite long, public one being very slow, okteta #96 is on the way
<Laney> psivaa: is it going to catch up and stay caught up?
<psivaa> Laney: that's the intention
<salem_> om26er_, ok, I will have a look. thanks
<boiko> om26er_: so, you send messages from one SIM to another, right?
<om26er_> boiko, I send the message to myself
<om26er_> from the same sim to the same thing, but that should not be different.
<boiko> om26er_: ok, just curious, because I tried this multiple times and it works on every try :/
<boiko> om26er_: nevermind, just reproduced the case you mentioned
<sil2100> jibel: I suppose let's join the RTM meeting each of us on his own PC, no need to share a screen
<jibel> sil2100, agreed, it's even more difficult to share a headset :)
<sil2100> I'm a bit worried about the internet quality here
<rvr> sil2100: Are you also in Austin?
<jibel> sil2100, I just had another HO and it's ... painful
<sil2100> rvr: yes
<rvr> Nice
<rvr> rsalveti: Ok, USB with Vivid booted on my laptop, now I'll install the citrain tools and the silo
<rsalveti> rvr: great, thanks
<lool> dpkg-source: error: syntax error in /var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu/landing-005/ubuntu-location-provider-here_0.1+15.04.20150127~rtm-0ubuntu1.dsc at line 1: line with unknown format (not field-colon-value)
<lool> interesting
<lool> it works for me here
<lool> robru: I think I'm going to require some help fixing this ^
<lool> is it because it's running an older dpkg-source maybe?
<rvr> davmor2: Is there a way to log into unity 7 in Vivid ISO?
<rvr> davmor2: Unity Next is presented instead
<davmor2> rvr: did you get the daily iso or the ubuntu-next iso
<rvr> vivid-desktop-amd64.iso
<davmor2> rvr: yeah but from where
<rvr> davmor2: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20150414/
<davmor2> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jibel> rvr, download from pending instead of current
<rvr> Ok
<om26er_> seb128, Hi!
<seb128> om26er_, hey
<om26er_> seb128, re: silo 06, it looks like the fix for bug 1438049 could have some autopilot tests
<ubot5> bug 1438049 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Passphrase lock - "Choose passcode" or "Choose passphrase" field should be highlighted" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438049
<om26er_> and the battery fix needs to be added to the TestPlan.
<seb128> om26er_, I guess it could, I've no slot for that this week and I'm travelling/to a sprint next
<seb128> om26er_, so either we delay by that and forget about those fixes for vivid or you ack it like that
<om26er_> seb128, Theses fixes don't look very critical so I guess we can delay this landing.
<seb128> om26er_, shrug
<seb128> om26er_, there is a segfault fix, one usability issue coming from our user testing and a quite visible bug (discharge graph being wrong when waking up the device)
<seb128> om26er_, but oh well, if you want to throw the work again please do
<om26er_> seb128, yes, we are asked to not land silos without test so I'd prefer not go around that. Unless someone from mgmt approves that.
<om26er_> it might make sense to re-upload the silo with the focus fix removed.
<seb128> pmcgowan, kenvandine, jgdx, ^ fyi, the fixes in silo 006 (trivial ones) are blocked by qa, I've no slot for writting test in the next week, should we just discard the work and let segfaults & co in vivid?
<robru> lool: checking
<jgdx> seb128, I don't know what segfaults & co is
<seb128> jgdx, segfault is the null check in the bluetooth panel
<seb128> I hit that segfault a few time on my bq
<seb128> the co are the focus fix, and the one to refresh the discharge graph on wakeup/focus
<robru> lool: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/893/console indeed that's a funny looking DSC, I never saw one in xml before ;-)
<cyphermox> robru: and I thought you were pinging me :)
<robru> cyphermox: do you want me to rename the job so we stop pinging you? ;-)
<cyphermox> as you wish, it's just funny :)
<robru> lool: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-1-build/133/console indeed it is just a transient network issue, restarted the build and it looks ok now
<jgdx> seb128, okay dokay
<pmcgowan> jgdx, so is creating tests for those something you can do
<rvr> jibel: davmor2: I downloaded the correct image, and only suggests to try Ubuntu Next
<rvr> Hmm
<rvr> Let me check whether I overwrote the wrong image
<rvr> md5sum -c MD5SUMS vivid-desktop-amd64.iso: OK
<lool> robru: thanks
<robru> lool: you're welcome
<davmor2> rvr: is it a saying what next try ubuntu install ubuntu
<davmor2> and has been mis-translated?
<rvr> davmor2: I'm only offered to try Unity 8 or to install it, not to launch Unity 7
<davmor2> rvr: that image is only unity 7
<davmor2> rvr: let me grab it
<rvr> davmor2: Well...
<rvr> davmor2: md5sum tells me it is the right image in http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/pending/
<rvr> davmor2: I downloaded http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/pending/vivid-desktop-amd64.iso
<rpadovani> sil2100, does this fix the AP issue with calculator? In the first moment I created the project with app/tests because thatś what the QML App with Simlpe UI (cmake) does in the sdk
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/fixApDirectory/+merge/256175
<seb128> sil2100, hey, is there a known issue with vivid update giving a non working calculator?
<seb128> the icon is missing in the dash and it doesn't start, aa-exec complains about the missing apparmor profile
<sil2100> seb128: hm, I didn't know anything, it worked fine for ubuntu-rtm - we had a reboot landed recently, maybe vivid doesn't have the right apparmor profiles for it yet
<sil2100> cwayne: ^ did you have to update something in the custom tarball for 14.09 when the new calculator app landed?
<cwayne> sil2100, noep
<sil2100> rpadovani: hey! Let me take a look :)
<rpadovani> sil2100, sorry, had to fix CMake, now shoulb de ok :-)
<sil2100> rpadovani: hah, yeah, just commented on that ;)
<sil2100> rpadovani: will the unit tests still work now?
<sil2100> I suppose there are no paths that need to be changes in the AP tests themselves, right?
<rpadovani> sil2100, afaik unit tests are the ones created by the sdk template
<rpadovani> sil2100, no idea, autopilot and I aren't good friends :P
<sil2100> bzoltan: hey, I was wondering, since it seems the SDK template creates the test directory in app/tests - is that a standard now?
<sil2100> bzoltan: is that also the directory for AP tests?
<sil2100> Since if that's the new standard, we'll have to modify phablet-click-test-setup
<bzoltan> sil2100:  rpadovani: there is no such standard writen anywhere. It is more like a best practice
<sil2100> bzoltan: is that also the best practice directory for AP tests?
<sil2100> Since if more people use this directory this way, the AP-test tools need to be accomodated
<sil2100> As now they only look for tests in tests/
<bzoltan> sil2100:  tests can be anywhere as far as  I know.
<sil2100> bzoltan: not for phablet-click-test-setup
<jibel> sil2100, that's a bug in phablet-click-test-setup, it shouldn't explode if it doesn't find the tests where it expects them to be
<jibel> tests can be anywhere, the tool should be smarter in its discovery
<bzoltan> sil2100:  well.. that is the problem of the phablet-click-test-setup :) it should be smarter
<om26er_> cihelp Hi! whats happening with smoke testing results, seem last appears on 10th April: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/
<sil2100> bzoltan, jibel: yeah, in theory, but making it smarter would mean it would have to scan the whole directory tree for tests which in theory can have various forms and format
<sil2100> *formats
<sil2100> Making it smart would mean writing a lot of guessing code
<sil2100> Sure, could be smarter, but best following certain pre-defined standards for that to avoid problems
<jibel> sil2100, use adt in CI instead, problem solved
<jibel> sil2100, and again if p-c-t-s doesnt' find tests it shouldn't explode
<jibel> just ignore it
<jibel> cihelp; ^ is anyone on this, there is no result on the dashboard for the last 5 days
<psivaa> jibel: om26er_: looking into it, the network being slow does not help
<boiko> om26er_: salem_: so, the fix is correct, it is just not working because of a regression I introduced on a previous change, I will add an MR to the silo to get it fully working
<boiko> om26er_: salem_: luckily it is just a one-line change
<om26er_> boiko, one line fixes are the best ones :)
<boiko> om26er_: that's a pitty they are so rare
<boiko> om26er_: so, I will add the extra MR to the silo, and re-test it
<boiko> trainguards: can I get vivid silo 29 reconfigured? I added a new component there (telephony-service)
<sil2100> boiko: on it
<rpadovani> sil2100, Jenkins is now happy with https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/fixApDirectory/+merge/256175
<rpadovani> afaics, it's all we need
<sil2100> rpadovani:
<sil2100> rpadovani: \o/
<sil2100> rpadovani: I'll check that after lunch and approve if anything
<sil2100> rpadovani: thanks :)
<sil2100> boiko: reconfigured
 * sil2100 lunch, suspending
<boiko> sil2100: great! thanks! enjoy your lunch :)
<rpadovani> sil2100, thanks, enjoy :-)
<bzoltan> sil2100: you are right. It is a double edged sword you know... I could come up with a strict app structure back 2 years ago to serve these types of automatization, discoverability and many other things... believe me there are other areas where a strict app structure policy would be beneficial. For example API control is easier. But community folks and app developers together with hyperfree hipsters woluld have  stond me if I tell them that they need to
<bzoltan> follow a policy :D
<rpadovani> bzoltan, I think 90% of developers follow sdk templates :-)
<bzoltan> rpadovani:  I hope so :)
<jgdx> pmcgowan, I think so, if all there is to it is: making a AP test for the highlight in security/privacy, and a section in the testplan for the battery fix.
<jgdx> bfiller, ping
<boiko> om26er_: silo 29 updated, no more changes required on messaging-app itself, just the extra MR on telephony-service itself
<bfiller> jgdx: pong
<robru> lol, no
<sil2100> huh?
<robru> sil2100: silo 15 is mine, i don't want to publish it. clicked that by mistake
<sil2100> o/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-15
<imgbot> === IMAGE 172 building (started: 20150415-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 172 DONE (finished: 20150415-03:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/172.changes ===
<Mirv> woohoo, qtwebkit is out
<Mirv> ogra_: ^
<Mirv> also, Qt printing support is out :)
<ogra_> Mirv, YAY !!!
<ogra_> gained us 10M on the cdimage rootfs tarball
<Mirv> \o/
<mandel> Mirv, any idea of when I'd get a silo for line 67, i need to land that to start landing location service fixes... no pressure ;)
<mandel> Mirv, 62, not 67
<Mirv> mandel: are you on the old spreadsheet? line 45 is the newest I can see at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/ ...
 * Mirv personally wrote "0au" to firefox address field and pressed Delete on each for as long as there were new results found, needed to repeat a couple of times
<mandel> Mirv, and that happens for not reading the header..
<Mirv> mandel: silo 016 for you
<mandel> Mirv, \o/
<Mirv> gah, phablet-click-test-setup is again broken, this time I guess because of calculator
<seb128> hum, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/76f68536265ec2ed46837fd3f35abbda886cb568 seems quite frequent nowadays
<seb128> "ImportError: /usr/lib/python3.4/lib-dynload/_ctypes.cpython-34m-arm-linux-gnueabihf.so: undefined symbol: _PyTraceback_Add"
<seb128> in click-apparmor
<seb128> jdstrand, ^
<tvoss> Mirv, can I get a silo for line 63?
<Mirv> tvoss: the last line at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/ is line 47. please clear your browser history of the old spreadsheet (it says it's obsolete at the top of it)
<tvoss> Mirv, oops, sorry
<tvoss> Mirv, done :)
<Mirv> tvoss: assigned. note that you shouldn't build just yet, since the previous landing from 023 ^ is not yet cleaned.
<tvoss> ack
<Riddell> what does this mean? red headline but green builds? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-okteta/96/
<Riddell> another one https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-kate/109/
<Mirv> cihelp ^ see Riddell's question
<Laney> okteta's builds link to build 85
<Laney> newer ones still say they are in the publishing queue
<tvoss> Mirv, sorry, change in plans, could you reconfigure 023
<Mirv> tvoss: you mean 020?
<Mirv> tvoss: reconfigured 020
<tvoss> Mirv, thx
<rvr> rsalveti: ping
 * Mirv holds 023 silo's hand to land one step at a time..
<Mirv> 1 more to go
<rvr> rsalveti: After PPA packages are installed: http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/nm-usb-3g.png http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/nm-usb-3g-2.png
<jdstrand> seb128: yes, I noticed that this morning I'm not sure what it means
<jdstrand> seb128: I'll investigate
<seb128> jdstrand, thanks
<jgdx> om26er, ping
<om26er> jgdx, pong
<jgdx> om26er, I'm looking at silo 6 and just want to confirm what it needs for to land.
<jgdx> om26er, AP test for bug 1438049 and anything else?
<ubot5> bug 1438049 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Passphrase lock - "Choose passcode" or "Choose passphrase" field should be highlighted" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438049
<om26er> jgdx, that and add the manual cases to the TestPlan for other bug fixes
<jgdx> om26er, okay
<jgdx> om26er, could you add that to the card as well? (In case it gets handed over to someone else)
<om26er> jgdx, sure
<jgdx> pmcgowan,thx
<jgdx> om26er, thanks
<boiko> Mirv: sorry for the unnapproved branch on silo 29, forgot to ask salem_ to review/approve that yesterday
<Mirv> boiko: no problem
<boiko> Mirv: all approved now
<Mirv> boiko: I noticed :)
<boiko> Mirv: thanks :)
<rsalveti> rvr: does it work if you restore back the previous network manager version?
<rsalveti> rvr: also, can you share your syslog?
<rvr> rsalveti: Nope
<rsalveti> sorry, nope for what?
<rvr> rsalveti: Doesn't work with the previous version either
<rvr> modem is not available on the device ttyUSB4
<rsalveti> crap, maybe it's just broken then
<rsalveti> why does it keep increasing the device tty number
<rsalveti> rvr: have the syslog in hands?
<rvr> Yes, wait a moment
<rvr> rsalveti: https://pastebin.canonical.com/129630/
<ogra_> rvr, did you test if it works before starting to install anything ?
<ogra_> probbably it is gerenally broken
<rvr> ogra_: Yes, it worked the first time
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> :(
<rvr> brb
<rsalveti> ogra_: guess it worked when it was using ttyUSB0
<rsalveti> then for some other reason the interface name keeps bumping
<ogra_> well, the name shouldnt matter ... i guess the permissions do though ... assuming it ships no udev rules to handle that device name
<ogra_> (i mean for modemmanager it shouldnt matter how the device node is called)
<rsalveti> the name is actually correct
<rsalveti> there are 2 interfaces
<rsalveti> ttyUSB0 and ttyUSB4
<rsalveti> NM uses ttyUSB4
<rsalveti> and it seems fine, just can't enable/connect it seems
<rsalveti> Apr 15 14:32:19 ubuntu NetworkManager[12589]: <info> (ttyUSB4): modem state changed, 'enabling' --> 'registered' (reason: user-requested)
<rsalveti> Apr 15 14:32:23 ubuntu NetworkManager[12589]: <warn> Failed to activate 'Movistar (Telefónica) Movistar (USB modems)': Connection 'Movistar (Telefónica) Movistar (USB modems)' is not available on the device ttyUSB4 at this time.
<ogra_> kernel: [ 8201.774823] scsi 23:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<rsalveti> now not sure why this only worked at the first time
<ogra_> whats that ?
<rsalveti> they usually got a small storage device with it
<ogra_> that looks like the dongle has a "driver partition"
<rsalveti> not sure if for sim stuff
<rsalveti> or just for windows drivers
<ogra_> iirc you need to init such devices with a special toggle
<ogra_> to make it recognized properly by the kernel ... else it works degraded
<ogra_> sudo usb_modeswitch -v 12d1 -p 1c0b -M '55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000'
<rsalveti> interesting
<rsalveti> rvr: ^
<ogra_> switches a huawei dongle from storage mode into modem mode
<ogra_> (from a german forum)
<ogra_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MobileWirelessBroadband#USB_modeswitch
<ogra_> "None of these facilities are of any use under linux. Moreover, some modems are not recognised by Network Manager until you unmount the filesystem. "
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ATTENTION! Silo shortage, ubuntu-rtm landing gates closed. Just made python3 default in production; report all issues directly to robru
<rvr> rsalveti: ogra: I've read that usb_switchmode disables CD mode in the dongle
<ogra_> rvr, right ... and apparently "CD mode" interferes with the modem functionality when it is enabled
<rvr> ogra_: So, is it not working in my case?
<ogra_> rvr, i dont know, seemingly it works for some people on first start but not on subsequent ones ...
<ogra_> if they dont disable that storage mode
<ogra_> though i'm not sure if thats still the case in 14.04 ... pitti used to maintain usb-modeswitch. probably he can tell you
<rvr> I don't see any storage device on the desktop realted to the dongle
<ogra_> so perhaps thats a red herring and we se the right defaults in newer relesases
<ogra_> (pitti would know i guess)
<rsalveti> rvr: ogra_: lsusb should tell you if needed or not
<rsalveti> actually, it seems to be changing the mode for the known port
<rsalveti> rvr: but did you try running modeswitch for it?
<rsalveti> just weird it worked once
<rvr> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10827662/
<rvr> rsalveti: No, I haven't tried running modeswitch manually, how's done?
<rvr> Driver=usb-storage
<rsalveti> rvr: I think by just installing usb-modeswitch and usb-modeswitch-data
<rsalveti> rvr: there are udev rules in there for this modem
<rsalveti> if not already installed by default
<rsalveti> awe_: rvr is currently trying to validate the usb dongle with the nm silo, but having issues with his device
<rvr> rsalveti: usb-modeswitch is already installed
<rsalveti> awe_: not specifically with the silo, just not reliably working even with the previous nm version
<rsalveti> awe_: ChickenCutlass: don't you guys have any other usb modem dongle in the office?
<ChickenCutlass> I don't
<rsalveti> freeze is tomorrow, so we need to try to land this nm change probably today still
<awe_> rsalveti, I have no access to USB dongles.  cyphermox, do you have any with you?
<awe_> cyphermox, or could you at least help rvr out with his modem?
<cyphermox> what's up?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: rvr is trying to validate latest awe_'s changes to see if that affected or not modem manager
<rsalveti> cyphermox: as you requested
<cyphermox> ok
<rsalveti> cyphermox: but he is having issues with his dongle
<cyphermox> well, usb-modeswitch of itself should handle things without any interaction
<cyphermox> rvr: are you on vivid?
<rsalveti> https://pastebin.canonical.com/129630/
<rsalveti> yes, vivid
<rsalveti> as he is testing vivid + that package
<rvr> cyphermox: Yes, it is a live Vivid
<cyphermox> and MM doesn't see your modem at all?
<rvr> cyphermox: Yes, it does
<rvr> cyphermox: But returns connection error when enabling it
<cyphermox> then there is nothing for usb-modeswitch to do
<cyphermox> isn't it ttyUSB4?
<cyphermox> looks like it's working just fine, it registered and all
<cyphermox> is the connection properly configured? MM is saying it's not available on ttyUSB4, so maybe it thinks you're roaming or not on the right provider or something
<rvr> cyphermox: Yes, the connection is properly configured
<rvr> cyphermox: I can connect the first time
<rsalveti> rvr: the first time you tried or first time after a reboot?
<rvr> rsalveti: First time after boot
<rsalveti> right, might be related with the mode switch then
<rsalveti> rvr: can you still validate the silo by testing after the boot?
<cyphermox> no
<robru> boiko: do you really need 2 silos for telephony-service? can those be merged into 1 silo?
<rvr> rsalveti: I think I tried and failed, but checking again
<cyphermox> after you've booted and it switched once, the devices don't switch back to non-modem mode
<cyphermox> rvr: have you ran a test without awe's patches yet?
<cyphermox> ie. are you doing a control test beforehand?
<rvr> cyphermox: Yes, of course
<rvr> cyphermox: I tried to connect without the silo, and it did
<rvr> After that, I couldn't
<boiko> robru: well, the fix on silo 25 needs to land as quick as possible, the other silo will still take a bit of time to land
<robru> boiko: hm
<boiko> robru: so after talking to bfiller we agreed that it was better not to get both fixes on the same silo
<boiko> robru: but if we are short on silos, row 53 can wait a bit
<robru> boiko: I just noticed that telephony-service in silo 29 is stuck in proposed, trying to get that poked through for you.
<robru> boiko: we're not super short, but we just got out of a big crunch, so I'm hoping not to tie them all up again so soon.
<boiko> robru: QA has also complained in the past when we put non-related fixes together on the same silo
<boiko> robru: that's fine, so maybe I can get a silo assigned and in case you need it back you can take it
<robru> boiko: but if they're two fixes for the same package, are they really non-related? :-P
<robru> boiko: ok
<boiko> robru: I also prefer everything on the same silo, but in the past it delayed some urgent landings, so we try to avoid it
<cyphermox> rvr: after that meaning, you updated the package and then it will not reconnect?
<robru> boiko: right
<cyphermox> rvr: or does that mean you then disconnected and tried to reconnect and it didn't, and you stil hadn't installed awe's package?
<rvr> cyphermox: I updated the package
<cyphermox> and then you restarted NM?
<cyphermox> and/or MM too?
<boiko> robru: just for reference, how do I know a package is stuck in proposed? just checking the excuses page? and in case it is, who should I ping or what do I need to do?
<robru> boiko: the silo dashboard will say "foo is in the Proposed pocket" for an unreasonable amount of time, and it'll link to the excuses page, which will give some reasons. In this case there's a boottest regression, which in my experience is always a false positive, so i pinged ci people to retry that test which usually works
<boiko> robru: ok, the ci people to ping, are they on this channel? or should I go to another channel?
<robru> boiko: yeah they're here but in this case I pinged in #ci on the private server. they respond to 'ci-help' without the hyphen
<boiko> robru: ok, thanks, I will join that channel in case I need it in the future (which I think I will as I got into that boottest thing already once or twice)
<robru> boiko: yeah i've been seeing that a lot, several times per day
<boiko> robru: ok, thanks for the explanation and thanks for the silo too :)
<boiko> robru: one last question: while telephony-service is stuck in proposed (and thus the changes not merged back to trunk), can I force the build on the other telephony-service silos just to start testing?
<boiko> robru: the silo will still be marked dirty after silo 29 lands, right?
<robru> boiko: yes, you can FORCE_REBUILD to make a build happen, but just be aware it will not have the fix from the other silo, and it'll be marked dirty when the other silo merges.
<boiko> robru: that's ok, it is just that we can start testing it
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<om26er> cihelp Hi! ci dashboard seems to be showing very incomplete results of the last test run, can anyone look into that ?
<om26er> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/
<plars> om26er: it looks like some of them timed out trying to unlock
<om26er> plars, ^
<om26er> uh
<plars> om26er: unity8, camera_app, and webapp_container in particular - anything changed that might have affected this?
<plars> om26er: I'm not suggesting that something changed with those specifically, but perhaps something with unity8 and friends that made unlocking less reliable in general?
<om26er> plars, I believe unity8 holds the unlock script
<plars> om26er: right, unity8-autopilot
<om26er> plars, need to look into lp:unity8 to see if something changed there.
<om26er> Saviq, hey! was the unity8 unlocker helper changed recently ?
<Saviq> om26er, not for a while, why?
<om26er> plars, reports some tests are failing in the lab due to unlock timing out
<Saviq> om26er, that's likely bug #1421009
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<rvr> rsalveti: cyphermox: Do network manager restarts when logging out of a session, or just nm-applet?
<ogra_> rvr, you could tell yourself ;) NM is a system upstart job ...
<ogra_> nm-applet is a session job
<rvr> Ok, I have restarted the service
<rvr> And I'm still connected
<rvr> rsalveti: cyphermox: So, apparently, I can connect with silo packages
 * sil2100 off for lunch
<jhodapp> robru, can I get a silo for line 55 please?
<rvr> rsalveti: cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10828013/
<rvr> Have to go now
<cyphermox> rvr: only nm-applet
<awe_> cyphermox, rvr, any luck with the dongle?  I managed to snag one here in Lex, but can't test it till later this afternoon
<robru> jhodapp: oh sorry just on lunch. One sec
<jhodapp> robru, np
<jhodapp> thanks robru
<rsalveti> awe_: rvr said he can connect with the silo packages
<rsalveti> awe_: so we're good
<awe_> w00t!
<rsalveti> but still require someone from qa to mark it as signed off
 * awe_ quotes Sciri
<rsalveti> and rvr is gone it seems
<rsalveti> davmor2: can you help us with that?
<awe_> ;(
<awe_> rsalveti, guess I can give cgregan his 3g dongle back
<awe_> ;)
<rsalveti> who else from QA should still be around at this time?
<rsalveti> robru: maybe you know
<rsalveti> davmor2: om26er: brendand: someone? :-)
<robru> rsalveti: should be ToyKeeper or jibel
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<davmor2> rsalveti: rvr should do that
<davmor2> rsalveti: I was tea
<davmor2> rsalveti: rvr is still around
<rsalveti> rvr: he said he had to go a few minutes ago
<rsalveti> davmor2: the silo is approved basically, but card not updated
<rsalveti> davmor2: so we can't land
<rsalveti> and would like to land that today because final freeze is tomorrow
<davmor2> rsalveti: let me chase it down with rvr, he still has the card marked as blocked
<rsalveti> davmor2: right, that was with the morning status
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, a mobile data bugfix...  hard to test that when mobile data doesn't work.
<robru> bzoltan: zbenjamin: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/fw1504/+merge/256336 please top-approve
<zbenjamin> robru: done
<robru> zbenjamin: thanks
<rsalveti> davmor2: were you able to talk with rvr?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Silo shortage, ubuntu-rtm landing gates closed.
<alecu> ping cihelp: hi! with dobey we are considering some renaming of the main devel branches in our projects (click-scope, pay-ui, and a few more to follow). We would like to use "/trunk" for new feature development, and to use "/stable-15.04", "/rtm-15.06", etc as needed.
<thomi> hi alecu
<thomi> alecu: is this urgent? We're all sprinting in Austin this week
<alecu> thomi: hi!
<alecu> thomi: really, not urgent
<thomi> alecu: if it can wait till next week, that would be awesome.
<alecu> thomi: sure, don't worry about it for now, hope you guys have a great sprint!
<thomi> alecu: thanks :D
<jgdx> pmcgowan, silo 6 is back in qa's hands btw.
<pmcgowan> jgdx, thanks for that
<pmcgowan> jgdx, dude go to bed :)
<jgdx> pmcgowan, going :) Good night!
<rvr> rsalveti: Here
<rvr> rsalveti: So, everything is good?
<rvr> rsalveti: I'll approve the silo then
<rvr> rsalveti: Done.
<rsalveti> rvr: awesome, thanks!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-16
<imgbot> === IMAGE 173 building (started: 20150416-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 173 DONE (finished: 20150416-03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/173.changes ===
<Mirv> mandel: 009
<mandel> Mirv, loving it!
<mandel> Mirv, thx!
<Mirv> :)
<mandel> Mirv, anyone from QA I can bully to check silo 16? it is just a fix for unit tests, so it has no affect on anything
<mandel> Mirv, and all projects that depend on that are failing to build :O
<Mirv> mandel: I added a comment on trello, but rv_r davmo_r2 are the ones around right now. the diff does seem to be under "core" directory however? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/dbus-cpp_content.diff
<Mirv> so I believe they will want to at least quickly smoke test it
<mandel> Mirv, yes, it is a core feature.. is just that is blocking huge improvements in location-service.. and I think we all want that fixed hehe
<Mirv> sure. they have their hands full of all kinds of testing, but I'm sure they'll note the trello comment when considering what to work on next from the train side.
<davmor2> Mirv: you're easily irritated that's good to know :D
<Mirv> davmor2: rage is my other name
 * davmor2 preps a Mirv ping bot
<Mirv> I was searching for a word like disrupted but ended up with irritation
<davmor2> Mirv: distracted ?
<Mirv> or that, yes ! :)
<Mirv> so many d-words
<Mirv> well actually I'm quite good in focusing and not hearing the background random noises, but constant (coil) whining might be distracting
<Mirv> I've always built PCs with silence on mind as well
<davmor2> Mirv: you just need to make the music louder ;)
<Mirv> I will be extremely irritated though if I don't get my XPS 13 in May
<Mirv> and with that we're out of silos
<Mirv> 7 in QA queue though
<rvr> boiko: ping
<boiko> rvr: pong
<rvr> boiko: Silo 24
<boiko> rvr: yep
<rvr> boiko: The test as described passed *but*
<rvr> boiko: the problem is that there is no way to return to the waiting call
<boiko> rvr: ?
<rvr> boiko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1443971
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1443971 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Call waiting - wrong call hung up" [Critical,In progress]
<rvr> Expected result:
<rvr>  - Call with Phone X ended
<rvr>  - Call with Phone Y maintained
<boiko> rvr: once you hang up the active call, you get automatically to the waiting call, it is just held
<boiko> rvr: you have to manually set it as active again
<rvr> boiko: I cannot tap anywhere to re-activate the waiting call
<rvr> boiko: Well, I can go back and try to tap in the top green menu, but it doesn't do anything
<rvr> So the call remains waiting
<boiko> rvr: the top green menu shouldn't appear, so the test case is:
<boiko> rvr: you get one incoming call, and accept it
<boiko> rvr: you get a second call and "hold+answer" it
<boiko> rvr: swap the calls
<boiko> rvr: press hangup
<boiko> rvr: dialer should continue to be on focus and showing only the remaining call
<boiko> rvr: if you are getting something different than that we might have a different problem
<rvr> boiko: Yes, the problem is that the active call is dropped, and the other call remains in waiting status
<boiko> rvr: but that's expected
<boiko> rvr: you have to press the "play" button to re-activate it
<rvr> But then, there is no way to switch the waiting call to active
<rvr> There is no play button when I drop the other call
<rvr> The active call screen is shown
<rvr> but the status is "waiting"
<boiko> rvr: yep, that's ok, all phones do that
<boiko> rvr: you have to press "play" to re-activate the call
<rvr> I can go back, and then the top screen goes green
<rvr> But tapping there doesn't do anything, besides presenting the active call screen
<rvr> boiko: What is the play button?
<boiko> rvr: let me get a screenshot for you, just a sec
<rvr> boiko: Ok, I discovered which button was the play one
<boiko> rvr: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~boiko/livecall_play_button.png
<boiko> rvr: :)
<rvr> boiko: And it works... but it is confusing
<boiko> rvr: well, there is some reasoning for not enabling the background call automatically, I can explain to you later
<boiko> rvr: but basically all other phones do it like that
<boiko> rvr: so for regular users of the feature, it is common sense
<rvr> I see.
<rvr> Well, it works as expected then.
<rvr> boiko: Approving the silo.
<boiko> rvr: great! thanks!
<rvr> mandel: ping
<pmcgowan> om26er, silo 6 should be unblocked yes?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, promotion?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, did we hear back yet ?
<pmcgowan> we did
<pmcgowan> +1
<ogra_> nice
 * ogra_ digs for the pompoms and waits for sil2100 
<Mirv> \o/ fresh update for my soon finally arriving Bq
<popey> \o/
<om26er> pmcgowan, last I checked jgdx was working on adding tests for that
<pmcgowan> om26er, he did yesterday
<om26er> pmcgowan, oh ok, I am getting right onto it
<popey> it's a shame that we posted https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/16/phone-updates-april/ before the update has actually gone out
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey, as mentioned on the private channel, I read the e-mail but we need to check something first
<mandel> rvr, yes!
<sil2100> Waiting for slangasek to appear close by to consult it with him
<rvr> mandel: Silo 16
<mandel> rvr, yes?
<rvr> mandel: Already approved!
<mandel> rvr, brilliant, thx!
<cyphermox> abeato: rsalveti:  ^^ landing-029 is the silo I was talking about, that needs testing. it would be nice if we managed to land this today, given final freeze.
<abeato> ok
<sil2100> jibel_: do you remember the number of the last promoted image? ;)
<sil2100> For krillin
<jibel_> sil2100, 270
<jibel_> sil2100, previous was 256
<sil2100> Excellent
 * sil2100 uses jibel_ as a look-up table
<sil2100> Sorry about that
<kenvandine> vivid silos sure have been busy lately :)
<robru> kenvandine: yesterday we had 11 free! it was heavenly, if only for a moment
<kenvandine> robru, there is one free, mind if i snag it?
<kenvandine> or is there a queue right now :)
 * kenvandine doesn't want to cut in line
<robru> kenvandine: yeah I don't see anything ahead of you. just don't hog it forever please (no SRUs!)
 * ogra_ tries to free up 19 before EOW
<robru> ogra_: thanks!
<kenvandine> what?
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... seb128's branch was still in that silo?
<robru> jgdx: wtf dude... https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/security-focus-correct-entry/+merge/254804 is rejected but the silo went through QA.
<abeato> cyphermox, what should I look at especially when testing?
<abeato> cyphermox, and with which devices have you tested this already?
<kenvandine> robru, it had been approved before, but later rejected because they wanted tests
<jgdx> robru, no
<robru> kenvandine: if it was rejected why was it submitted for qa?
<jgdx> robru, I changed it in the spreadsheet and reconfigured
<jgdx> kenvandine, no:)
<kenvandine> jgdx, it's still on the spreadsheet
<robru> jgdx: well, om26er reviewed your silo... I recommend publishing it and then adding tests later, because if you reject it now you've wasted om26er's time
<jgdx> kenvandine, that's not what I am seeing
<kenvandine> i see it
<jgdx> kenvandine, line 29?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/security-focus-correct-entry/+merge/256345 https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/give-focus-to-entry/+merge/252594 https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/battery-focus-refresh/+merge/253854 https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/bluetooth-null-device/+merge/250895
<kenvandine> oh
<jgdx> yes
<kenvandine> that's your branch...
<kenvandine> i just saw the same name ;)
<jgdx> robru, I changed the MP cell and reconfigured. I did not mean to waste anyone's time.
<kenvandine> maybe the reconfigure failed?
<jgdx> And according to the landing process doc, I can reconfigure on my own if the MP cell changes
<jgdx> I got no error message
<robru> jgdx: not sure what you did, but the reconfigure didn't take effect. silo still has seb's mp
<kenvandine> :/
<robru> jgdx: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=jgdx is authoritative
<jgdx> robru, I don't know what that means
<slangasek> sil2100, cyphermox: fyi I just verified that 'dpkg -c /path/to/the.deb' shows hardlinks with a 'foo link to bar'
<kenvandine> jgdx, and the package in the ppa hasn't been rebuilt since the 13th
<cyphermox> slangasek: thanks
<cyphermox> turns out I already have a script that does most of the job to pick the packages
<robru> jgdx: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-0-reconfigure/ does not show any signs of having been run. I suspect you opened the jenkins job page but then did not actually run the job.
<jgdx> robru, I usually press build until it builds
<jgdx> kenvandine, so this is why you append and not replace mps
<robru> jgdx: a common problem is that you're not logged in so the first time you click build it redirects through the sso login without actually triggering the build. my guess is you clicked build once and then didn't click it a second time to make it actually go.
<jgdx> robru, that I am aware of
<robru> jgdx: anyway, the reconfigure job hasn't been run since March 16, and the dashboard shows the old mp, so I'm not sure what happened but the reconfigure definitely did not happen.
<jgdx> robru, agh
<jgdx> robru, I did not follow up properly on the reconfigure and build, obiously.
<jgdx> robru, landing the tests later is fine by me.
<jgdx> whatever we need to not waste om26er's time.
<robru> jgdx: ok, sorry for the terribleness of this system, I am working on a replacement that will fix some of these issues but it won't be ready for a while yet
<kenvandine> jgdx, so are you approving that MP?
<jgdx> robru, this is my bad from the start
<robru> jgdx: yeah if your branch *only* adds tests and doesn't actually change any behaviors, then you don't even really need a silo for that, can just push to trunk after the silo lands
<om26er> jgdx, ;)
<jgdx> robru, ack
<jgdx> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> robru, i guess you can push the button again :)
<robru> jgdx: ok, I see your approval, will publish. thanks
<om26er> Mirv, HI!
<Mirv> om26er: hi
<om26er> Mirv, re: silo4 does it really require us to run all manual tests of all apps ?
<Mirv> om26er: I don't think so in this case, since it's a one line change. tsdgeos can possibly comment on the risk of that one line, but it was accepted in upstream stable branch.
<Mirv> om26er: I already ran all AP:s + some of the manual tests myself
<tsdgeos> are we talking about the regexp change?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> it's very low risk
<tsdgeos> veeeeeeeeeeeeery low
<om26er> tsdgeos, It seems to be crashing still
<tsdgeos> om26er: what is crashing still?
<om26er> tsdgeos, I am running the test code in the bug report and it give: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10833552/
<om26er> with and without the silo.
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> that is not crashing
<tsdgeos> that's aborting
<tsdgeos> the example is for running on the desktop
<tsdgeos> not on the phone
<tsdgeos> if you want to run it on the phone
<om26er> oh
<tsdgeos> you pass the -desktop_file_hint stuff as usual
<tsdgeos> to make it understand it's "an approved app"
<om26er> tsdgeos, right.
<abeato> cyphermox, rsalveti I've seen an issue with NM silo, if I set then unset flight mode cellular connection is not always restored
<abeato> probably was happening before, but...
<rsalveti> abeato: not restored you mean not connecting to the network anymore?
<rsalveti> or you mean the data connection?
<rsalveti> surely not related with the silo, as it's a one line fix for wifi aps
<abeato> rsalveti, the data connection is not activated by NM again
<abeato> sure, I have the syslog so I will create a new bug to track this
<abeato> I can easily reproduce
<rsalveti> alright, interesting
<rsalveti> abeato: let me know about the bug number once you create it
<abeato> rsalveti, yep, just about to finish the writing :)
<rsalveti> updating my desktop now so I can also test it there
<rsalveti> brb
<abeato> cyphermox, rsalveti bug #1445080
<ubot5> bug 1445080 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cellular data not activated after exiting flight mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445080
<cyphermox> sil2100: slangasek: so far so good; but not done downloading packages.
<sil2100> cyphermox: excellent, good to hear that ;)
<cyphermox> slangasek: what was your control?
<cyphermox> sil2100: ok; confirmed there were none in the list for armhf + all packages.
<cyphermox> I'd just like to use the same package as slangasek used to check dpkg-deb -c output, to confirm I see the same thing
<rsalveti> abeato: it seems I'm getting that with the current nm version as well
<rsalveti> tested with mako and arale, and it didn't get the connection back after coming back from flight mode
<abeato> rsalveti, ok good to know it is reproducible
<abeato> ...and that is not the change in the silo
<cyphermox> abeato: rsalveti: this isn't something new in my silo though
<rsalveti> yeah, it's not
<sil2100> cyphermox: slangasek is now doing a presentation so it might take a while
<rsalveti> sil2100: hey, what's up with the overlay ppa?
<rsalveti> sil2100: do we have it around already?
<sil2100> rsalveti: yes, we created it on Monday, but not using it yet as the archive wasn't frozen
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay
<rsalveti> sil2100: right, but did we try a landing already?
<rsalveti> sil2100: changed spreadsheet and etc
<rsalveti> because once the freeze is in place this has to work :-)
<rsalveti> brb, rebooting
<sil2100> rsalveti: we did experimental landings through the spreadsheet to another PPA already ;)
<cyphermox> sil2100: ok. checking against my cache.
<sil2100> rsalveti: and since this is a PPA as any other, it's all cool - there's a new column for that (yay..) and all works nicely
<rvr> dbarth: Approving silo 17
<rsalveti> sil2100: alright then :-)
<rsalveti> guess we just need to announce that later today
<sil2100> Yeah, not much change to the workflow thankfully, just one column more to set and if not LT will set that for landers at the beginning period
<cyphermox> sil2100: confirmed, we're good.
<sil2100> cyphermox: excellent, thanks!
<sil2100> slangasek: ^
<sil2100> Preparing the release then, just might take a few moments as I'm in an important meeting
<sil2100> robru: ^ handling that
<robru> sil2100: cool
<cyphermox> rsalveti: abeato: think we're good to go? looks fine on my end on dekstop
<rsalveti> cyphermox: still testing, should know more soon
<abeato> cyphermox, besides the bug not directly related to this landing it looks fine in arale
<cyphermox> great.
<cyphermox> it's going to be hard to land later than today
<rsalveti> cyphermox: tried with one access point, and it went away after 5 minutes only on arale
<rsalveti> still available on desktop and mako after 15 minutes
<cyphermox> were there scans since then?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: didn't force a scan, no
<cyphermox> I don't see how you guys have so much trouble with this, I can easily test and reproduce the correct behavior with androidAP, it goes out after about 5-6 minutes as it's expected
<rsalveti> but I'd expect to have at least one scan during that period
<cyphermox> rsalveti: not necessarily
<rsalveti> as I said, it only worked fine with arale
<cyphermox> the driver can ignore scan requests too :/
<rsalveti> not working with mako
<rsalveti> and also not on my desktop
<cyphermox> abeato: did you get the same issues?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: are you sure you upgraded and restart NM properly?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yup
<rsalveti> even rebooted my desktop
<abeato> I've jus tried arale
<cyphermox> rsalveti: so, how are you testing this exactly?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: I have another physical router that I just plug and unplug from power
<rsalveti> and watch nm to see if it disappears
<cyphermox> so, nmcli g logging level debug domains wifi_scan and try again
<cyphermox> then after about 10 minutes, if it still hasn't disappeared, send me your syslog
<rsalveti> sure, trying again
<rsalveti> takes a while to even show up after powering up my ap
<rsalveti> 3 minutes and still nothing
<rsalveti> cyphermox: on arale I see a new scan request at every 2 minutes
<rsalveti> and the aps took around 6/7 minutes to be removed from the list
<rsalveti> cyphermox: now on both my mako and desktop, I don't see a single scan request
<rsalveti> explaining why it's never expiring the aps
<rsalveti> as soon as I force a scan with 'iwlist wlan0 scan' the ap goes away
<rsalveti> cyphermox: so 2 questions, why only scanning at every 2 minutes (arale), and any idea why I'm not getting any scans on mako and on my desktop?
<cyphermox> don't know
<cyphermox> but the scanning every 2 minutes is what NM is supposed to do when connected
<cyphermox> background scanning too often would break some drivers
<rsalveti> hm, right
<cyphermox> (at least, in the past it did)
<cyphermox> so, force a scan
<cyphermox> not starting a scan is a different bug that would already be there
<cyphermox> (and we'll fix it too, but yeah...)
<rsalveti> the aps goes away after forcing scan
<rsalveti> so that fix seems fine
<cyphermox> I would imagine :D
<cyphermox> so, ok to hand to QA?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: mako seems it's only scanning when not connected
<cyphermox> rsalveti: must be driver magic then :(
<rsalveti> guess it would be the same on desktop
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> well
<rsalveti> let me open a bug anyway
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sure, hand it over
<cyphermox> it depends on your driver really
<rsalveti> abeato: all good from your side?
<cyphermox> here it does scan while connected
<abeato> rsalveti, yes
<rsalveti> let me disconnect and see :-)
<cyphermox> rsalveti: abeato: either of you can get me an image number you tested on?
<abeato> cyphermox, arale vivid #12
<cyphermox> thanks
<rsalveti> cyphermox: 173
<rsalveti> mako
<rsalveti> vivid-proposed
<cyphermox> ah
<rsalveti> on my desktop it never scans unless I ask it to do so
<rsalveti> connected/disconnected, doesn't matter
<rsalveti> and mako is scanning just fine now after I disconnected and connected again
<rsalveti> let me reboot to see if it's an issue when booting the device
<rsalveti> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1445134
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445134 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network manager never scanning for new access points" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> sil2100, adt tests has settings held up in proposed, boottest failure
<kenvandine> sil2100, who should i bug about that?
<sil2100> Ouch, kenvandine did you poke the CI team?
<sil2100> Try cihelp ^
<kenvandine> cihelp for blocked in proposed?
<kenvandine> cihelp: please help, system-settings is blocked in proposed, boot test regression bug 1421009
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<kenvandine> but i doubt that had anything to do with unity8 hanging
<sil2100> Yeah, well, they know best how these tools work, since boottests is their infrastructure
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok, thx
<kenvandine> i'll wait for cihelp :)
<sil2100> Most CI is eating lunch now ;)
<kenvandine> i should do that too :)
<kenvandine> just anxious to be able to start a build for silo 24
<Laney> kenvandine: I pressed the retry button ;-)
<Laney> watch out for smoke on the horizon
<kenvandine> Laney, thanks!
<plars> kenvandine: which job was it? The referenced unity8 bug still causes boottest to be unreliable
<plars> kenvandine: so until it's fixed, the only thing to do is retry afaik
<kenvandine> plars, that's what i figured
<kenvandine> just didn't want to let it sit long before getting it run again
<kenvandine> oh, i might have permission to retry the test :)
<Laney> you should do
<kenvandine> i thought it was a archive admin thing :)
<kenvandine> but just rebuilding the jenkins job i guess fixes it :)
<Laney> ya
<kenvandine> good to know!
<pedronis> trainguards: you can free silo 16,  it's failing to build (because of a test) but anyway we discovered the fix is not needed because vivid doesn't have the problem to start with
<sil2100_> pedronis: on it
<pedronis> sil2100: thx
<sil2100> pedronis: thanks for the info :)
<rvr> cyphermox: Is silo 29 desktop only?
<cyphermox> rvr: no, both
<rvr> cyphermox: Be aware that we only check on phones.
<cyphermox> that's fine
<cyphermox> I've already checked on desktop
<rvr> cyphermox: Ok. So, what can be checked in the phone, the wireless APs ranges?
<Mirv> rvr: do you need anything for 002? just wondering if it'll make it before final freeze or to the ppa
<rvr> Mirv: I'm trying to flash my Arale, didn't have the VPN setup.
<cyphermox> rvr: no, you need to check whether an access-point discovered gets removed after about 5-6 minutes after no longer being in range
<rvr> cyphermox: Yeah
<cyphermox> rvr: easiest way to do that is to enable, say, a wifi hotspot in android, wait for it to be discovered, and then take it down
<cyphermox> logs aren't extremely helpful for this; so you might want to enable debug logging: nmcli g logging level debug domains wifi_scan
<cyphermox> (with sudo in front)
<rvr> cyphermox: Ack. I'll leave that info iin the card, for the tester.
<Mirv> rvr: ok.
<robru> jgdx: ok, so now u-s-s landed, just take your MP with the tests and try to get that included in kenvandine 's silo ;-)
<slangasek> cyphermox: dpkg-deb -c control was python3.4-minimal fwiw
<kenvandine> bfiller,  can you add the milestone for the bugs i asked about this morning? bug 1438633 and bug 1437026
<ubot5> bug 1438633 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Updates page loads and immediately goes blank" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438633
<ubot5> bug 1437026 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[system setting] should use the symbolic icon for notifications" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437026
<kenvandine> bfiller, i just set the silo as tested, so qa will be verifying :)
<cyphermox> slangasek: found that out afterwards, find /usr -type -f -printf "%n %p\n" | grep -v 1
<slangasek> cyphermox: yah ;)
<sil2100> o/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-17
<imgbot> === IMAGE 174 building (started: 20150417-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 174 DONE (finished: 20150417-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/174.changes ===
<dbarth> Laney: ping? i'm requesting a silo to land the fix for MSN/FB xmpp services going away
<dbarth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1432613
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432613 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "Facebook and MSN shutting down" [High,In progress]
<Laney> dbarth: oh, wait, mardy pinged me and I forgot to reply
<dbarth> Laney: but to land, this would need a priority bump to make it
<Laney> sorry mardy!
<dbarth> Laney: do you think that's still open ?
<Laney> dbarth: I don't know, since we're in final freeze now
<mardy> Laney: np :-) I'll keep the packages alive, since they appear in empathy's Recommends
<Laney> mardy: we can just fix that
<mardy> Laney: you mean, "we can just fix that" = "we can remove the broken plugins from the Recommends line"?
<Laney> nod
<Laney> you might want a Conflicts to get it removed too
<mardy> Laney: and this change (about the Recommends) could go in despite the freeze?
<Laney> mardy: It's not up to me, but I would be okay with uploading it to see
<Laney> worst case it could become a SRU
<dbarth> Laney: let us know; we have the fix there, and can update the merge prop. in the way you prefer to release
<Laney> mardy: what about removing the packages & Recommends from empathy, and putting a Conflicts on libaccount-plugin-generic-oauth?
<Laney> hmm, they have an |ed depends on u-s-s-o-a so you may want to add one there too
<mardy> Laney: just to clarify: the removal of the package is only for the windows-live plugin; the facebook one can't be removed, because it has other uses
<Laney> yes
<Laney> s/packages/package/ sorry
<mardy> Laney: OK for the conflicts
<mardy> Laney: maybe we should split the silo, to separate the branches that are for touch from those from the desktop, so that we can land them independently
<mardy> dbarth: ^
<Laney> I think for vivid we'd want to consider it all together
<mardy> Laney: ok
<Laney> but all we can do it put it in the queue and see if it's judged okay for release at this point
<rvr> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> rvr: pong
<rvr> Mirv: I have tested the browser tabs, youtube, soundcloud, google maps, anything else worth checking?
<Mirv> rvr: not that I can think of. it's a quite low-level change that prevents using (on arale chipset only) an OpenGL feature that arale doesn't really support at the moment
<rvr> Mirv: Hmm... I'll check a webapp game.
<rvr> Seems WebGL is disabled
<Mirv> rvr: hmm, maybe a generic vivid thing? I've a vague memory of some bug.
<rvr> Mirv: I'll check now in krillin, but I too guess it's a generic thing
<Mirv> rvr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/+bug/1438902
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438902 in Canonical System Image "Regression webgl is not supported anymore" [High,In progress]
<rvr> Mirv: Interesting, thanks
<rvr> Mirv: Bad news
<rvr> Mirv: krillin is doing weird things with the silo packages
<Mirv> rvr: hmm? the if clause is done so that there should be no code change if the gfx chipset isn't Arale's PowerVR G6200
<bzoltan_> Mirv: is there a free silo for the UITK?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: sure there is since you already have it
<rvr> Mirv: http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/tab-gl-krillin.mp4
<Mirv> rvr: add read rights
<rvr> Mirv: Done
<popey> alesage: could you please file bugs for your calendar issues? (without logs we can't identify what's going on)
<Mirv> rvr: the flickering? wow. I don't see anything like that on mako. have you tried purging the PPA ie with/without comparison?
<Mirv> kgunn: any reasonable explanation for rvr's video ^ on krillin with your patch?
 * Mirv hangouts + dentist
<mardy> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/empathy/lp1432613/+merge/256651
<mardy> Laney: should I put that in our silo, or how do we proceed?
<rvr> Mirv: I didn't see any flickering when I flashed the phone, before installing the silos
<kgunn> Mirv: i would doubt that patch would effect the greeter/keyboard....
<kgunn> and yeah it should only effect arale
<kgunn> ....actually that bug looks just like one that alf is working on
<kgunn> we just found it 2 days ago on krillin
<kgunn> rvr: is that the packages from silo 2 ?
<rvr> kgunn: Yes
<kgunn> rvr: do you know what other changes Mirv has in those ?
<rvr> kgunn: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-002/+packages
<rvr> "Sync with qtbase-opensource-src - 5.4.1+dfsg-1ubuntu5"
<kgunn> rvr: did that problem survive reboot ?
<rvr> kgunn: After silo packages are installed, the phone is rebooted
<Mirv> rvr: -gles is not in use on the device. in the main package, the only change is this patch.
<rvr> Rebooting again
<kgunn> rvr: Mirv yeah...that is the same exact bug that alf's working
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1444047
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1444047 in Mir "Flickering showing stale buffers on Krillin" [High,In progress]
<rvr> kgunn: Interesting. On second reboot, problem is gone
<kgunn> right...it's sporadic
<Mirv> the patch in 002 is visible at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src/revision/241 - ie same code path if gpu != PowerVR Rogue G6200
<kgunn> yeah, it's not related to the patch
<rvr> Ack
<dbarth> rvr, Mirv: webgl is supported only on krillin right now; it will be re-enabled in the next release of oxide (1.7) for mako and other devices as well
<rvr> dbarth: Ack
<rvr> dbarth: But in https://get.webgl.org/ I don't see any spinning cube, as it says it should
<dbarth> rvr: on krillin ?
<rvr> dbarth: Yes, in RTM and in Vivid
<Laney> mardy: you need to provide a changelog and then dput it to the silo
<Laney> I can do that if you can't
<mardy> Laney: yes, please do :-) I updated the changelog
<Laney> okay, which silo is it?
<dbarth> Laney: 006
<Laney> thx, give me 10 minutes or so
<boiko> jibel: hi, just curious: why is ubuntu-rtm/landing-003 marked as blocked in the QA board?
<jibel> boiko, I have no idea
<jibel> rvr, ^ do you know?
<jibel> boiko, maybe because it is marked 'dirty'
<jibel> ah rtm
<boiko> jibel: yep, rtm
<jibel> boiko, it looks good to me, so I don't know
<boiko> jibel: ok, thanks :/
<rvr> jibel: Yes, RTM
<rvr> boiko: Is an app update intended for the Store?
<boiko> rvr: dialer-app is not on store, it is part of the images
<rvr> boiko: Right, and we are not getting new RTM updates
<rvr> OTA3 is likely the last one
<boiko> rvr: oh, ok, didn't know
<boiko> bfiller: ^
<jibel> boiko,rvr we'll maybe have a hotfix
<sil2100> rvr: hey!
<sil2100> rvr: you testing silo 002?
<rvr> sil2100: Yes
<sil2100> rvr: we would need a voulenteer to do the first landing to the overlay PPA
<sil2100> rvr: so this is our first candidate then
<sil2100> ;)
<rvr> sil2100: What do I have to do?
<sil2100> rvr: just sign it off normally
<sil2100> rvr: I'll reconfigure it to target the PPA, but everything else stays exactly the same
<sil2100> (no rebuilds happening, just some config changes)
<rvr> sil2100: Do I need to recheck the packages?
<sil2100> rvr: no no, no rebuilds will happen, just silo config changes
<sil2100> Please continue ;)
<rvr> sil2100: Ack :)
<Laney> dbarth, mardy: uploaded
<mardy> Laney: thanks!
<mardy> dbarth: can you please build silo #6?
<mardy> Laney: should I drop https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/empathy/lp1432613/+merge/256651 then?
<Laney> mardy: nein, I'll push it when the package is accepted
<Laney> actually I can push to 375 now
<Laney> done
<dbarth> mardy: sure
<robru> mandel: tvoss: no qa for silos 9 and 30?
<tvoss> mandel, there should be for 30 at least
<mandel> same for 9
<tvoss> robru, there shouldbe for 30 at least, mybad
<mandel> tvoss, I think we forgot to set it in the spreadsheet, is not longer by default, or so it looks
<robru> mandel: tvoss: yeah it needs to be set, sorry, and thanks
<mandel> tvoss, I took care of 30 already
<rvr> Mirv: Finally could test in mako, seems good
<rvr> sil2100: So, silo is ready from my part. Tell me when I can click to sign off.
<sil2100> rvr: ok, thanks, one moment still - robru will handle it :)
<pmcgowan> kgunn, Mirv whats the status on silo2, its back to ready to build
<sil2100> pmcgowan: no worries, it's CI Train reconfig
<sil2100> Don't worry, it's built and tested
<sil2100> Will land soon
<pmcgowan> ok ty
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  May i ask for a silo4 reconf?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ok, let me do it quickly, but I'm almost in transit now
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  have a good flight dude :) and a safe one
<rvr> mandel: ping
<mandel> rvr, hello
<rvr> mandel: Hey
<sil2100> bzoltan_: thanks and done :)
<dbarth> Laney: silo 6 is ready; any news on landing clearance ?
<Laney> ready as in you've tested it?
<robru> rvr: hey. I have a branch ready that fixes a bug in the train. I'll push it to production shortly. then we can get this show on the road
<Laney> dbarth: Check with infinity if you can upload it or if we should SRU after release
<rvr> robru: Ack
<robru> rvr: alright, can you throw your qa ack on silo 2? thanks!
<rvr> robru: Let's go!
<alesage> popey bugs in process, stepping over a crash en route to
<popey> alesage: thanks!
<dbarth> Laney: ok
<dbarth> infinity: this is about landing a silo fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1432613
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432613 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "Facebook and MSN shutting down" [High,In progress]
 * Laney releases that bug title is overly alarming
<dbarth> infinity: i think that's an sru, but wave if you want us to land that for the release
<Laney> realises*
<dbarth> yeah, that's FB & MSN *messaging* services shutting down
<bzoltan_> does anybody know if the phablet-click-test-setup suppose to work these days?
<infinity> dbarth: If it's auditable and testable, I don't mind getting it in before release.
<bzoltan_> brendand:  do you know why the  phablet-click-test-setup  with ubuntu/15.04 ?
<brendand> bzoltan_, question seems incomplete. is it failing?
<bzoltan_> brendand:  yes it does .. in a spectacular way ... each time on different app
<bzoltan_> brendand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10839553/
<brendand> bzoltan_, hmmm. unfortunately i can't look at it now. remind us on monday and someone will have a look
<bzoltan_> brendand: Monday??? Uhh.. is anybody around who could help? I wish to test the UITK release candidate during the weekend
<bzoltan_> brendand:  you know :) it is a full day process ... 18 hours at least ... given that these super quality tools work
<bzoltan_> brendand:  and the gates close next week for RTM
<brendand> bzoltan_, not many. elopio is finishing the sprint in austin
<bzoltan_> brendand: shame ... but such as life
<brendand> bzoltan_, i'll come back in a little while and either help fix it or find someone who can
<brendand> bzoltan_, let me assume you try this on a freshly installed vivid image?
<bzoltan_> brendand: Thank you
<bzoltan_> brendand:  Yes
<bzoltan_> brendand:  I constantly do wonder  how it is possible that these very important tools ar so unstable
<bzoltan_> brendand:  it seems that most of the times it is the calculator app what makes the p-c-t fail... so I simple unregister that app... screw it :)
<charles> trainguards, i need to make a change to ubuntu/landing-027, to change which indicator-location branch is included in the silo
<charles> trainguards, this is on line 43 of the spreadsheet, basically I want to swap the current MP with a replacement
<robru> charles: yep, you should have the power to do that yourself & reconfigure
<charles> robru, cool, how do I do that wrt changing the MP?
<robru> charles: just literally edit the spreadsheet cell to remove the MP you don't want then add the one you do want. once the spreadsheet looks right, find "Landing tools > Reconfigure" menu and follow the prompts.
<charles> robru, thanks
<robru> charles: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=charles just confirm you got the right URL in your silo there, otherwise looks good, ready to build
<robru> brb, lunch
<brendand> bzoltan_, they are not well tested
<bzoltan_> brendand: That one I figured out myself :) too
<bzoltan_> brendand:  at least now that I have unregistered the terminal and the calculator app the tool works
<brendand> bzoltan_, ok
<brendand> bzoltan_, can you paste the version you're using?
<bzoltan_> brendand:  the stock one from vivid
<charles> renatu, what's the status of the eds branch in our shared silo 8? are you ready to land?
<brendand> bzoltan_, mine is 1.1+15.04.20150330-0ubuntu1
<bzoltan_> brendand: same here
<renatu> charles, yes
<bzoltan_> 1.1+15.04.20150330-0ubuntu1
<brendand> bzoltan_, interesting, the error i get now is about uitk ;p
<brendand> package ubuntu-ui-toolkit, version 1.2.1458+15.04.20150327bzr1485pkg0vivid407-0ubuntu1 not found in https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/vivid
<bzoltan_> brendand: :D nice try
<bzoltan_> brendand:  for me the failing point was changing ... but calculator was the most typical
<brendand> oh i know - i installed uitk from staging on this...
 * brendand reflashes
<brendand> bzoltan_, btw you might think about starting to convert to using adt-run for click tests rather than phablet-click-test
<brendand> bzoltan_, *that's* well tested
<brendand> bzoltan_, as simple as e.g. adt-run --click com.ubuntu.calculator --- ssh -s adb
<brendand> bzoltan_, i see what happened
<brendand> bzoltan_, calculator changed their layout and violated the expected layout of tests
<brendand> bzoltan_, i would really switch to using adt-run, if you have any concerns or need help doing it then let me know
<bzoltan_> brendand:  I suspected that... after sil2100 talked about that expectd layout
<imgbot> === IMAGE 175 building (started: 20150417-18:20) ===
<bzoltan_> brendand:  I will evaluate adt-run, but to be hyper honest, I trust nothing else but my very own tool, what made possible dozens of regression free landings :)
<bzoltan_> brendand:  all the non tested, non reliable, "works for me" tools wasted lots of my time. Since I use my own test plan executor I am more relaxed :)
<brendand> bzoltan_, well adt-run is very much tested, so don't need to worry about that
<bzoltan_> brendand:  I will check next week, but I do not risk this landing with anything. Thursday is the deadline to push out several critical fixes.
<brendand> bzoltan_, and in fact phablet-test-run is semi-deprecated so unless you're using your own tool also to deploy/execute the tests (which would be crazy) then you should
<bzoltan_> brendand:  :D I never considered the phablet-test-run as non deprecated .. it was born to be deprecated :)
<bzoltan_> brendand:  I will check this tool next week. I am happy to hear that finally we have something more stable and reliable
<bzoltan_> brendand: one question :) has anybody ever used (in documented way) these adt tool to run 8 (4 RTM and 4 Ubuntu) times all the available tests where eac tests are executed three times with reboots between them and flashing + setting up PPAs?
<bzoltan_> brendand:  for example the browser tests just made the krilling hang ... nice
<brendand> bzoltan_, well no - you're the only person doing that
<brendand> bzoltan_, and it's not magic, so you will probably still have some of the same problems you do now, but i wouldn't say it would be worse than with phablet-test-run
<bzoltan_> brendand: I am not doing that massive tests for fun :) I do it because many of the tools in the chain are unpredictable and single run of one test do not provide valuable result.  But to be fair, most of the problems are not caused or rooted to p-t-r ...
<bzoltan_> brendand:  the problem is the combination of many small problems what do not come out if you run simple tests... like you never experience that not sleeping fior 2 minutes could be a problem if you run 20-30 tests in a row... or that you better wait 10 minutes after flashing :) because once out of  fifty runs you might see problems. That is why I trust my process... I have polished these details a lot... so I can leave my devices to run automatic tests
<bzoltan_>  for the night.
<jhodapp> robru, can you please reconfigure silo 28?
<jhodapp> or rsalveti^
<imgbot> === IMAGE 175 DONE (finished: 20150417-19:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/175.changes ===
<robru> jhodapp: one sec
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> jhodapp: did you click build? I think you hit it too soon
<robru> yeah
<jhodapp> robru, I did, I think rsalveti reconfigured it in time though
<jhodapp> but maybe not
<jhodapp> can you kill the build and restart it then, rebuild everything
<robru> jhodapp: I don't think so, check the dashboard, does it have the right merges?
<jhodapp> let's just start over just in case
<robru> jhodapp: k, needs to be reconfigured again, the premature build effectively undid the reconfigure.
<rsalveti> yeah, ricmm_ asked me to reconfigure in parallel
<rsalveti> so ended up doing that
<jhodapp> robru, ok thanks
<robru> rsalveti: heh, you did the wrong reconfigure, the unpriveleged one, it didn't work
<robru> jhodapp: ok, this should be working: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-1-build/68/console
<jhodapp> thanks robru
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome!
<kenvandine> alesage, about silo 24, so when you turned wifi on, it turned itself back off again?
<kenvandine> alesage, meaning the wifi switch is in the off position?
<alesage> kenvandine, yes that's what I observed
<kenvandine> alesage, your steps in your test case confuse me
<kenvandine> you select "forget" for your AP
<alesage> kenvandine, right
<kenvandine> then step 3 says "WiFi switches to 'off'"
<kenvandine> so you turned off wifi there?
<kenvandine> or you mean it disconnected
<alesage> kenvandine, disconnected
<kenvandine> ok, when do you turn wifi off there?
<alesage> kenvandine, I'll prep the silo to reproduce
<kenvandine> the only change in the wifi plugin would be related to the actual wifi on/off switch
<alesage> kenvandine, right that was the surprise IMO
<kenvandine> not forget/connect.. etc
<kenvandine> so i would expect to test this, you wouldn't forget, you would turn it off
 * alesage needs a dashcam for this kind of thing
<kenvandine> then switch it on again, it should connect
<alesage> kenvandine, will attempt in trunk to begin, assuming I'm not going to see the weird 'forget' behavior
<kenvandine> i would worry that the switch might have a race turning off/on
<kenvandine> but i tested that a bunch of time
<kenvandine> alesage, so to confirm, you moved the switch to "off" then moved it back to "on" then it changed itself to "off"?
<alesage> kenvandine, switching WiFi to on, my home AP appeared, upon selecting it, the WiFi switch turned to 'off'
<kenvandine> alesage, also confirm the switch stays the same between indicator-network and system-settings
<kenvandine> ok, thanks for clarifying
<kenvandine> wanted to make sure you weren't just talking about it not connecting
<alesage> kenvandine, I'll be superverbose next round :)
 * kenvandine follows same steps again
<kenvandine> not about verbosity :)
<kenvandine> just making sure using the same terms :)
<alesage> makes me wish for BDD/cucumber adoption
<kenvandine> alesage, i just reproduced that same problem on vivid-proposed without the silo
<kenvandine> so not a regression in this silo
<kenvandine> wtf though!
<alesage> kenvandine, I lol
<alesage> so Friday afternoon
<kenvandine> ok, can't reproduce on rtm
<kenvandine> so that's good :)
<kenvandine> for now
<alesage> kenvandine, feels like a settings bug no?
<kenvandine> i'm betting the indicator
<kenvandine> that menu is coming from indicator-network
<alesage> kenvandine, I'll file and affect both
<kenvandine> thx
<alesage> kenvandine, if you want to re-propose I'll review again
<kenvandine> alesage, can you double check that it isn't a new regression too?
<alesage> kenvandine, back to last image, e.g.?
<kenvandine> if you don't mind :)
<alesage> kenvandine, with sprinkles pls
<kenvandine> pretty please :)
<alesage> ha
<kenvandine>   Installed: 0.3+15.04.20150413-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> so i'm pretty sure my device isn't tainted
<kenvandine> oh... that indicator-network port to qtdbus just landed the other day didn't it
<kenvandine> i wonder if that broke something
<alesage> good theory
<alesage> although I thought that went to rtm too
<kenvandine> oh it did
<kenvandine> ok, rules that out :)
<alesage> not certain, would need to verify
<kenvandine> i verified
<alesage> not seeing the same 'forget' behavior in trunk :/ , might need reinforcements here
<kenvandine> oh really
<kenvandine> maybe apt is lying about my version
<alesage> wouldn't expect this to differ by device?  /me is on krillin
<kenvandine> ok, confirmed
<kenvandine> i did a reinstall of the package from vivid and couldn't repro it
 * kenvandine hates when apt lies because i updated the image :)
<kenvandine> alesage, sorry... i guess i need to reject the branch and have dednick fix it :)
<kenvandine> weird though, because the menumodel stuff wasn't changed
<kenvandine> just the on/off switch
<kenvandine> alesage, thanks for being thorough!
<alesage> I'll just reproduce with silo--I'm realizing now that it's weird that WiFi disappeared upon forgetting network, memory of this foggy though, will get a more precise description
<alesage> kenvandine, ok
<alesage> kenvandine, just doin' mah job :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-04-19
<Mirv> building, building..
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-18
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I gues we need somebody who can terminate that hanging process - https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-050/excuses.html
<Mirv> bzoltan_: yes, like the last time
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I filed bug #1571353 yesterday which would help if possible to implement since these cases do occur
<ubot5`> bug 1571353 in Auto Package Testing "Allow retry of "Test in progress" autopkgtests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571353
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  was it pitti?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: yes
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I do not see him online .. I have asked two other doko and xnox on #ubuntu-release
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  with some westcoast jedi we might get lucky ... otherwise we wait all day
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  plus to that bug report it would be nice if an ordenary user could retry the failing/dead tests
<Mirv> failfail
<Mirv> vivid is soooo old
<bzoltan_> rvr:  are you around?
<rvr> bzoltan_: I am
<bzoltan_> rvr: I have a super tiny fix in the UITK - https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1277 It is a single word, to install the apparmor file along with the UITK showcase gallery, so the application can  be straight deployed om a device/emulator.
<bzoltan_> rvr: The autopkg tests are giving me hard time ... they are flaky and block the silo
<rvr> bzoltan_: What I see here is pep8 complains https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-vivid-amd64-ci/128/console
<bzoltan_> rvr:  that is not related to the silo I am dealing with
<rvr> bzoltan_: Isn't it this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/apparmor/+merge/292072
<bzoltan_> rvr:  it is that one, but it is not related ... my change is a single word change, does not introduce any change compare to the last 2 landings.
<bzoltan_> rvr:  the problem is not that one.. the problem is this https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-050/excuses.html
<bzoltan_> rvr:  the branch builds and passes in the silo
<rvr> bzoltan_: Ok, I can approve your change. But fix the pep8 complains. I will be blocking the next ui-toolkit silos if they continue to fail.
<bzoltan_> rvr: deal, thank you. I will fix those python scripts right away, so they will be fixed in the next landing.
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  do you have the power to publish the silo50 content?
<Mirv> (dealt with)
<mzanetti_> jibel, hey, I was checking the QA Trello board for this to appear: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1270
<mzanetti_> but it doesn't, since mid of last week. perhaps the bot doesn't pick it up for some reason?
<jibel> mzanetti_, the qa status must be set to ready. It doesn't switch automatically when there is a manual download url
<jibel> done
<mzanetti_> oooh
<mzanetti_> I see. thanks
<rvr> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> rvr: pong
<rvr> Mirv: Hi
<rvr> Mirv: Silo 10
<rvr> Mirv: I installed Dinosaur and started playing to the game. When the volume is changed, the game remains at the same level.
<sil2100> robru: no slangasek on todays meeting, should we best skip the internal one?
<Mirv> rvr: you're saying the volume control wouldn't control game's volume control?
<rvr> Mirv: Yes
<Mirv> rvr: hmm, seems to work fine in machines vs machines. so is there a difference to Dinosaur without he silo? I mean, if sound is not playing in a game and you change volume, it doesn't change the game volume but the ringtone volume.
<rvr> Mirv: Didn't check without the silo. The game is mentioned in the bug report, that's why I installed it.
<rvr> There are sounds, but their level cannot be changed
<Mirv> rvr: note that this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1478506/ is a duplicate of that one, and is the main issue I've been seeing from user side
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1485522 in Canonical System Image "duplicate for #1478506 Volume obtained is 100% in multimedia sink for sounds from app" [Critical,In progress]
<Mirv> meanwhile I'm trying to see dinosaur when I get my device to a proper shape
<Mirv> and xavi was testing "maroon in trouble" game
<Mirv> rvr: for me dinosaur seems fixed/working, not set to 100% when starting. so it seems that bug is also fixed. if you're unaware of the bug that is seen as design problem/feature, the volume of the app is only controlled when the app is playing sound. dinosaur does not have constant background sounds like music, so you can only control its sound volume when during that 1 second it plays sound.
<rvr> Mirv: Aha, I see. So what's the correct test case?
<Mirv> rvr: for me it'd be the bug #1478506 description - that is, mute the sounds of a background music playing app by pressing volume down to zero. but when a sound is played next time (for example shooting tower in machines vs machines), the sounds suddenly start to be heard again. that doesn't happen with the fix.
<ubot5`> bug 1485522 in Canonical System Image "duplicate for #1478506 Volume obtained is 100% in multimedia sink for sounds from app" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485522
<Mirv> rvr: at the same time, the bug #1485522 description states that some apps would always have sound effects at 100%, but that does also seem to be fixed. one can control the dinosaurs's dying sound when it's playing, and the setting is also remembered for the successive sound effects.
<ubot5`> bug 1485522 in Canonical System Image "Volume obtained is 100% in multimedia sink for sounds from app" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485522
<rvr> Requiring to play music in order to set the volume on a game... well, it sucks :D
<rvr> But it works :P
<Mirv> rvr: jhodapp and mpt have had discussions about it but I'm not sure if there are any plans...
<jhodapp> rvr, Mirv no it's not resolved in my opinion, there's so much disagreement on what the right solution should be
<Mirv> rvr: ok, found it, it's the bug #1498466
<ubot5`> bug 1498466 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "Default audio role for volume controls isn't the role that sound effects use" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1498466
<Mirv> jhodapp: yeah, that's why I remembered it, and the bug has the latest status (or lack of it)
<rvr> Mirv: Ok, so that test case works with Dinosaur. If I set music sound level 0, and open the game, the game sounds are at level 0 also.
<jhodapp> rvr, would you mind pinging mpt about it?
<rvr> Wrong shortcut
<rvr> jhodapp: Sure, I'll ping him
<jhodapp> rvr, thanks
<robru> sil2100: oh really? I thought we needed to discuss dan chapman
<robru> with steve
<rvr> robru: I just approved this silo, but it didn't turn blue https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1250
<rvr> robru: I guess it is because "autopkgtest for pyqt5 5.4.1+dfsg-2: amd64: Test in progress"
<rvr> robru: Do you confirm?
<robru> rvr: well, it's not blue because the automated signoff is 'Running', but yeah, it's 'Running' because there's that one 'test in progress' still
<rvr> robru: Thanks, I don't usually pay attention to it, as it uses to be ok
<robru> slangasek: sil2100: so no meeting then?
<slangasek> robru: nope
<robru> ok
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-19
<jin_> jibel, Hi! jibel,
<jin_> jibel, Telegram has a new ticket need QA support on testing:
<jin_> jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1282
<jin_> jibel, could you please add it into your scrum board?
<jin_> jibel, really thanks! :))))
<oSoMoN> rvr, good morning! I commented on https://trello.com/c/in0lBeoh/3075-1273-ubuntu-landing-020-webbrowser-app-osomon , can you reliably reproduce that hangouts crash?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Hi! Nope, it was very late yesterday. I'll try to reproduce.
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks!
<rvr> oSoMoN: The video image shows inverted to me in the Hangout screen, take a look to trello
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'll be back soon, comment there
<oSoMoN> rvr, answered on the card
<Mirv> robru: I'd need to target a xenial only silo to overlay PPA, how can that be done nowadays?
<jin_> rvr, Hello man!
<jin_> rvr, there is a click ticket request need your support ;)
<jin_> jibel, ping
<Mirv> robru: it'd be nice if the "ubuntu" dropdown could have eg "stable phone overlay" as an option
<jin_> sil2100, Hello
<rvr> oSoMoN: How can I switch to the front camera?
<oSoMoN> rvr, you’ll need to go to the browser settings, under privacy, set the default camera to be the front one, then reload the page
<rvr> Poor jin_, nobody was around
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ok
<ogra_> oh, thats nice !
<ogra_> hangouts !
<rvr> oSoMoN: I just added more comments
<rvr> ogra_: It's a bit slow, but it works
<ogra_> on what do you test ?
<rvr> Frieza
<ogra_> http://i.imgur.com/gSPT5uj.png
<ogra_> not slow for me :)
<ogra_> (manually hacked the UA override here though)
<oSoMoN> rvr, regarding your second point (switching does nothing), this is a known bug in oxide: bug #1535818
<ubot5`> bug 1535818 in Oxide "sourceId and other constraints for getUserMedia are ignored" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535818
<oSoMoN> rvr, and about your first point, what do you mean by "a bad video feed" ?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Oh, I forgot to share the screenshot, one moment
<rvr> oSoMoN: Attached
<oSoMoN> thx
<rvr> oSoMoN: Another issue: start Hangouts, power off the device and let it suspend for some minutes, power on the device: webbrowser app closes. There is no crash file.
<boiko> jibel: hi, britney failed on silo 55, but it is the same unity8 failure that we hit in a previous telephony-service silo
<boiko> jibel: can we bypass it?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Any comment on the closing problem?
<oSoMoN> rvr, not yet, been in meetings the whole afternoon, looking now
<oSoMoN> rvr, note that bug #1565055 is about hangouts reporting that this is an unsupported browser, so if this is fixed with silo 20, I’d recommend to go with it and report/fix the usability issues with hangouts separately
<ubot5`> bug 1565055 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "google hangouts thinks we are unsupported" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565055
<oSoMoN> rvr, the silo merely adds user-agent string overrides to make hangouts think they run on chrome android/desktop
<oSoMoN> so crashes and other issues are unlikely to be related to that specific change
<oSoMoN> that said, I appreciate your thorough testing, making the hangouts experience polished is a top priority for OTA11
<rvr> oSoMoN: Hmmm... ok. I'll approve this silo and create bugs for those issues.
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks, I’ll be addressing them this week
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sil2100: would you mind publishing silo 20? there’s a packaging change that prevents me from doing so (the change is https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/webbrowser-app/fix_qt56_qdoc_move/+merge/290830)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it
<Mirv> oSoMoN: on i... ok, not
<Mirv> oSoMoN: hey, that's a packaging diff that's already approved by coredev :)
<Mirv> (not that you can publish it anyway)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> hah, ok, well... qttools5-dev-tools is in universe but all is good, since we now allow non-main build-deps if they do not generate a new universe bin-dep
<sil2100> So good
<Mirv> indeed
<robru> Mirv: at the moment you'll need to use a regular xenial silo then just manually copy to overlay when you're ready
<Mirv> robru: ok, thanks. it'd be nice though, these 53 packages will potentially land in the overlay at some point, some diffs:s etc against specifically overlay would be nice https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-011/+packages . but there will be naturally related changes when the y opens and we figure out vivid/xenial/y story at some point.
<Mirv> and manual copy always works too.
<robru> Mirv: ok, i resurrected the destination field only for non-dual silos, and set your xenial silo to overlay, and regenerated diffs. please have a look
<renatu> trainguards,  could you help me silo 001, the arm build is getting canceled: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1241
<robru> renatu: OK, retried, but i never saw that issue before. If it happens again you should raise it with an lp person like Colin Watson or William Grant
<renatu> robru, as you can see here in the log it was the second time
<robru> renatu: might be worth talking to them, then. I've never seen builds get cancelled unless somebody cancelled them
<robru> Eg maybe somebody is cancelling these for a reason
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-20
<Mirv> renatu: still there? did you see questions from allan on silos 064 and 039?
<Mirv> renatu: "Is a new calendar app required to see this fix? I'm finding that events (e.g. a breakfast appointment) no longer appear in day view to verify."
<koza> trainguards, who could help in understanding/resolving a strange issue with silo 51?
<robru> koza: what's the issue? Looks fine to me
<koza> robru, it segfaults when installed on the device [latest image] however when compiled on device [using chroot] works fine. Could it be some kind of clash opf gcc versions [on chroot is gcc version 4.9.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.9.2-10ubuntu13)] or mismatch in libs?
<robru> koza: oh i have no idea about that. You should talk to the branch author or somebody who knows about the project in question. I just help if the ticket itself has an issue
<koza> robru, I see, thanks
<robru> You're welcome
<Mirv> koza: also 4.9.2-10ubuntu13 was used for the PPA builds as seen in the build logs
<Mirv> koza: vivid + stable-overlay don't have toolchain variations, so I can't think of too many things that could be different in PPA builders or on device
<Mirv> koza: did you compile with for example 'debuild' on device or more like make / make install? using the packaging via debuild might bring some different compilation options compared to you running compilation manually
<Mirv> koza: you can also install gdb and debug symbols on the device to try to get backtrace, although I'm not sure how qtubuntu-media/media-hub should be started in debug mode
<koza> Mirv, so we have the same gcc version
<koza> do not know how it was compiled on chroot as jhodapp did it however will check once he is online
<Mirv> koza: yeah you'll probably need jhodapp to help in debugging that
<koza> Mirv, thanks for extra info. we will take it from here and will see how it goes
<om26er> popey, Hi!
<om26er> popey, I need to land latest dekko, who can I request to create a silo ? I am volunteering to test it.
<popey> om26er: it's already in a silo
<popey> om26er: https://trello.com/c/3u8N2Xw8/3077-1280-dekko-popey
<om26er> popey, great, one question though. how much effort/work will it be to land this change in that silo ? https://git.launchpad.net/~om26er/+git/dekko/commit/?id=81da994204079a620b04372c0be9e38697f17938
<om26er> Just 4 lines and it will unblock me completely
<popey> ask Dan
<popey> testing has already started so it might have to wait for the next release
<jibel> om26er, rvr is already testing it
<om26er> jibel, popey, ok. this current silo has quite a few changes that I wanted for my tests. I will pursue another release once this lands then.
<Saviq> trainguards, I just abandoned two silos and still can't assign any, says no silos available - that true?
<Mirv> Saviq: does seem incorrect, there should be 19 free
<Mirv> Saviq: might be a problem with the train then
<Saviq> Mirv, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah I'm getting the same
<Saviq> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/500
<Mirv> unless sil2100 knows of any magic knobs we need to wait for robru. I remember in the past there was another situation like this, and back then even freeing up yet another silo did not help anything.
<Saviq> oh well https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/error.gif
<Mirv> we can stare at that
 * Saviq runs around waving frantically
 * Saviq has a feeling robru is our SPOF 
<jhodapp> koza, Mirv I compiled it on device with "cd build; qmake ..; make -j3" and then copied the resulting .so file into the appropriate place under /usr
<sil2100> hmmm
 * sil2100 takes a look at that
<sil2100> This will take a bit as I'm no longer up-to-date with the train code
<sil2100> I htink I see one possible issue
<sil2100> uuuu, looks like latest change in bileto broke it
<sil2100> Mirv, Saviq: it looks like the reason this does not work is because robru removed the 'distribution' dropdown from bileto
<sil2100> Mirv, Saviq: so now it's not really possible to set the target distribution to 'ubuntu', it's left as '' by default
<sil2100> Mirv, Saviq: which makes CI Train think there are no silos available for this dest, as it doesn't know silos for the '' distribution
<sil2100> In other words:
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: silo assignment currently broken
<sil2100> I'll try to work-around it somehow
<Saviq> ack
<sil2100> I say 'work-around' because I do not know what plans robru had with removing the distribution field
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, so I assigned your silo by hacking around the javascript - let me now try to get that into production
<Saviq> sil2100, ack, thanks
<robru> sil2100: oh god I'm so sorry
<sil2100> robru: I have a workaround (just re-adding the distribution field) but not sure if that's what you planned having ;)
<sil2100> btw. wow, isn't it like, super still-dark-outside morning at your place?
<robru> sil2100: up early instead of up late
<robru> sil2100: you could have reverted the latest commit and rolled that out
<sil2100> robru: yeah, well, I just made a 1 line diff for now, can I push it to lp:bileto or you prefer to fix it more properly? I wouldn't want you to work when you have a free day ;)
<sil2100> (or a revert, if that's safe to do)
<robru> sil2100: just push it to trunk, it's my fault, once I'm more awake (in some hours) I'll fix it better
<robru> sil2100: glad you figured it out
<sil2100> robru: ok! Yeah, the workaround should just work for now, go back to sleep or get some coffee ;)
<robru> sil2100: once it's on trunk just get webops to run a configger as per the wiki, should be smooth sailing
<robru> sil2100: thanks yeah, I'll go back to sleep ;-)
<sil2100> robru, Mirv, Saviq: the 'fix' will be deployed by webops in the nearest moments
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks a lot!
<sil2100> Mirv, Saviq: fix deployed! Please be sure to edit your requests and set the distribution field
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: if you have issues assigning silos, edit request and re-set the distribution field
<sil2100> I suppose CI Train should just default to 'ubuntu' if distribution is '', but yeah, robru will decide on the final fix
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> robru, hey, I just realized... what are you using to push to lp:~ci-train-bot/ branches?
<robru> Saviq: the train is self hosting but I often just push to trunk if it's a simple fix
<Saviq> robru, I meant to the project branches
 * Saviq has a feeling that leaves borked tags when it --overwrites
<Saviq> because the train tagged the previous version, pushed that to LP and then overwrites when it gets rebuilt
<Saviq> so the tags remain on the LP branch forever...
<robru> Saviq: oh that's possible
<Saviq> gotta love bzr
<robru> Saviq: so what are you wanting? dangling tags to be cleared?
<robru> Saviq: yeah it just tags the release commit and then 'bzr push lp:~ci-train-bot/project/.... --overwrite'
<Saviq> robru, by now - not really, since everyone has them already ;)
 * Saviq almost gave up on bzr tags
<robru> Saviq: what are you trying to use tags for and how is it not working? eg if you're looking at version numbers in debian/changelog those should all correspond to bzr tags (at least in xenial, the vivid half of a dual silo wouldn't)
<robru> Saviq: also it should be easy to ignore dangling tags eg if you're trying to parse the output of 'bzr tags' because it just lists the tag without any revid.
<Saviq> robru, sure, /me just dies a little every time I see them :P
<robru> Saviq: write a script to delete them yourself ;-)
<Saviq> robru, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/
<Saviq> check out the date :P
<robru> Saviq: so this was a problem 1.5 years ago and you're only just telling me now? :-P
<Saviq> robru, no, back then it was us inheriting lp:unity tags
<Saviq> robru, because we were hosting at lp:unity/8.0
<robru> ah
<robru> Saviq: file a bug I guess but it'll be quite some time until I get around to it, I'm off for the rest of the month
<Saviq> robru, and we *almost just* got rid of them, but every now and again someone pops up with an old checkout in an MP and EVERYTHING has them again
<Saviq> robru, yeah, I don't care any more really... looking forward to git ;P
<robru> Saviq: yeah me too, once the parallelization/ephemeral PPA work is done it should be easy to add git support.
<Saviq> robru, any reason why you didn't just land inline gles bits? ;)
<Saviq> can we just sneak them in under the train? managing any silo while those are not landed is just meh
<robru> Saviq: what do you mean? you want me to push my branches to trunks?
<Saviq> robru, yeah ;P
<robru> Saviq: because it was the last couple days before OTA10 was released and I didn't want to invalidate any silos by having unbuilt trunk commits in case there was a silo already in QA or something.
<robru> Saviq: are they not all landed yet? the branches should be in every silo
<Saviq> robru, yeah, problem arises as soon as any of the branches touches debian/control
<Saviq> then you have to rebase on that
<Saviq> robru, </complaining>, I'll manage
<robru> Saviq: right. so I made a silo with my own branches but it never landed...
<robru> Saviq: this is the future you chose, you have to rebase the patch every time you touch control file anyway ;-)
<Saviq> robru, that's fine when it's in trunk
<Saviq> but until then it's meh
<Saviq> robru, really, our fault, I'll manage
<robru> Saviq: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1221 buh I forgot to signoff after the most recent rebuild. want me to submit it for QA?
<robru> Saviq: I hadn't anticipated that so many qtmir/qtubuntu silos would just sit around for so long, I assumed you guys were actually landing silos with some frequency.
<Saviq> robru, we are, except when there's OTAs, Ubuntu freezes, *things*
<Saviq> robru, no, we've got another silo with this already - you can abandon, really
<robru> Saviq: ok will do
<Saviq> robru, hmm, do you know what's with https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-069-0-status/7179/console ? did the packages fail to upload, or do you think it's just waiting?
<robru> Saviq: how long has it been since you ran the build?
<Saviq> robru, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-069-1-build/32/ ½h
<Saviq> and they're still not there
<robru> Saviq: Hmmmmmmm yeah that's pushing it, they should appear in just a few minutes
<Saviq> robru, ok, will get back to you if they don't
<Saviq> or well, will try another build maybe
<robru> Saviq: looks like you have one running already
<Saviq> robru, different pkg
<robru> Ah
<robru> Saviq: yeah you should ping Colin if the packages aren't appearing in the PPA, he can dig up the logs
<Saviq> robru, kk
<salem_> jibel, hi, we have a fix for bug 1571094 on silo 55, but looks like it's marked is failed because of a problem with unity8 tests.
<ubot5`> bug 1571094 in Canonical System Image "/usr/bin/phone-gsettings-migration.py:ValueError:/usr/bin/phone-gsettings-migration.py@27:__call__:call_blocking" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571094
<salem_> jibel, I think we had this problem before and you added the silo to the qa queue anyway. Could you do that again?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-21
<_morphis> robru: ping
<robru> _morphis: pong
<_morphis> robru: is it possible we stack silos on top of another?
<robru> _morphis: what are you trying to do?
<_morphis> robru: I have a libhybris landing in progress which is a dependency for another silo
<_morphis> but I would like to prepare both now
<_morphis> rather than waiting until early/mid next week when the libhybris one lands
<robru> _morphis: can you not just have one big silo?
<_morphis> robru: no
<_morphis> robru: we have to land this in three steps
<_morphis> also use QA resources as best as possible
<robru> _morphis: k, put the same MPs in all silos then
<_morphis> robru: its a mixture of source packages (vivid only, dual landing) and MPs
<_morphis> robru: so stacking silos on top of each other is not possible?
<robru> _morphis: there is no way to stack silos, all that can be done is copy packages around
<_morphis> aye
<_morphis> robru: could you have a quick look at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-000-1-build/111/console
<_morphis> it seems to fail with
<_morphis> 2016-04-20 19:45:59,470 ERROR Build failed: Download failed: /var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu/landing-000/vivid/network-manager/network-manager-0.9.10.0
<_morphis> but I removed networkmanager from the silo
<_morphis> ah it seems to be back in the silo list
<robru> _morphis: it comes back as a manual package because it's detected in the PPA
<_morphis> robru: any way to solve that other than abandoning the silo and recreate it?
<robru> Mirv: you around? _morphis needs some packages copied & deleted ^^
<_morphis> robru: let me do it the easy way, I will create a new silo for this
<robru> _morphis: wait
<_morphis> ok
<robru> _morphis: how many packages are in this silo? How wasteful is it too rebuild everything? Are you rebuilding everything anyway?
<_morphis> yes
<_morphis> robru: its silo 0
<_morphis> its there since last year
<robru> _morphis: oh if you're rebuilding everything anyway, just abandon and reassign the same request
<_morphis> aye
<Mirv> robru: ok
<robru> _morphis: i can delete nm but it's 10pm is all
<Mirv> robru: go, go, go!
<robru> Oh it's Mirv yay
<_morphis> robru: no problem!
<Mirv> robru: to other activities, I mean
<robru> OK goodnight guys
<Mirv> goodnight robru
<_morphis> robru: n8!
<Mirv> _morphis: ok at least the network-manager should be now gone from 000 (both ticket and PPA), should you try again or what was the thing about copying packages?
<_morphis> Mirv: thanks, but I will recreate the silo to get rid of all the hold shit still in there
<Mirv> _morphis: ok, just ping whatver you need
<_morphis> Mirv: thanks!
<_morphis> Mirv: hm, there is one thing you can do
<_morphis> Mirv: copying the libhybris packages from silo 6 to silo 46
<_morphis> but leave silo 6 as it is
<Mirv> _morphis: ok
<_morphis> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> ok, they are there
<_morphis> Mirv: great!
<dbarth> jibel, sil2100: i'm doing the emulator bug verification right now; will mark the silo asap
<jibel> dbarth, okay
<jibel> dbarth, the system partition on the emululator is pretty small, you may need to remove some packages
<jibel> Saviq, _salem mentioned that AP tests of unity8 failed in silo 55 (telephony-service) Is it a known failure or flaky test?
<jibel> Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-055/excuses.html
<jibel> and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/055
<rvr> jgdx: Silo 47 approved
<seb128> mdeslaur, looks like bug #1572876 could be a regression from trusty samba security update
<ubot5`> bug 1572876 in samba (Ubuntu) "After Samba upgrade can't access unpassworded windows share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572876
<dbarth> jibel: I can't run the emulator properly here under vmware; i propose to run oxide 1.14.6 against regressions while you guys check the emulator fix itself
<dbarth> (assuming you have a working emulator setup already)
<dbarth> as to not block to long on that silo
<jibel> dbarth, okay, not today though. A bit busy with the release of xenial right now
<dbarth> jibel: oSoMoN just verified the fix for the emulator, so we'll be good for tomorrow for you
<jibel> dbarth, great, can you approve the silo then so it'll appear on our board
<oSoMoN> dbarth, I updated the test plan with my results, all good as far as I’m concerned
<mdeslaur> seb128: yeah, thanks, there are a bunch of known interoperability issues with the samba badlock fix
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey! wrong channel
<seb128> mdeslaur, k, good to know ... is that an unfortunate but needed consequence or a bug?
<mdeslaur> seb128: half of them are bugs that upstream hasn't fixed yet, half of them are unfortunate consequences that need config file changes to work with older devices or unpatched windows
<seb128> k
<tedg> Hello ubuntu-qa, I have a silo that doesn't seem to be getting to the trello board.
<dobey> ?
<dobey> tedg: the ual one? or pk one?
<tedg> Yeah, the UAL one. Seems it failed automated signoff.
<alesage> tedg hiya
<tedg> Ah, this is ChrisTownsend's fault
<dobey> tedg: yes, you have unsatisfiable binary dependencies
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: How were you deping on xmir?
<alesage> tedg I'll leave you to it :)
<tedg> alesage: Thank you!
<tedg> Oh, that's only on vivid too.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: I added 'xmir' to the packages Depends.
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-031/excuses.html
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: I don't think that uses the overlay, so we need an exception.
<dobey> tedg: well, not sure where the xenial autopkgtests are but probably same issue there
<tedg> dobey: I think we fixed the deps so Mir is on those arches in xenial.
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: problem is that xmir/mir isn't built on those archs
<dobey> is it?
<tedg> dobey: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/0.21.0+16.04.20160330-0ubuntu1
<dobey> hmm, so it is
<dobey> ah, and they are in the overlay too
<ChrisTownsend> Well, xmir is part of xorg-server, but only ppc64el is not built.
<dobey> oh no
<dobey> so the error is correct
<dobey> xmir only for amd64/armhf/i386 in overlay
<dobey> and in xenial too
<ChrisTownsend> Oh, I see that now too.
<dobey> so you probably need to change the binary dep to "xmir [amd64 armhf i386]," to cheat and get by
<tedg> Yeah :-/
<dobey> or fix xmir to build on other archs too and deal with getting a new xorg-server build for both xenial and vivid in the overlay
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: Yeah, what dobey said.
<ChrisTownsend> I wouldn't hold my breath on getting xmir built for the other archs.
<tedg> It was probably legacy from when mir only built on them.
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: well, xorg builds on them, and mir does too, so i don't see why it couldn't be done :)
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: It probably can.  bregma, care to follow up? ^^^^
 * tedg wants a ppc64 tablet
<bregma> ChrisTownsend, we've just never tested it and have no way of testing it, and don't really want the burden of maintenance for something there's been no request for until now (and that's only to satisfy 3rd party build deps), but there's no strong objection
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: tedg: ^^^
<tedg> robru: So I have a package that has never been in a repo, but I changed the name of. And somehow the build system keeps finding the old name. I can't figure where from though. Is there a cache or something on branch IDs?
<tedg> robru: Specifically this should be policykit-unity8: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-053-1-build/41/console
<robru> tedg: yes, there is a cache: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#Renaming_a_Source_Package
<tedg> robru: Ah! Okay. Can you flush the cache for me? :-)
<robru> tedg: yeah one sec
<robru> tedg: ok it's flushed, try your build again
<robru> tedg: train is also slightly on fire for other reasons, working on a fix, apologies if affects you
<tedg> robru: Not sure, but it seems to list both packages. Is that an issue? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-053-1-build/42/console
 * tedg is a firestarter!
<bregma> some people just want to watch the train burn
<robru> tedg: is policykit-unity8 the right name? or the old one?
<tedg> That's the right one. Both were on the ticket for some reason, so I deleted the old.
<tedg> Trying to build again without that.
<AlbertA> robru: can you abort the ppa builds for https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-019/+packages?
<dobey> bregma: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l6vqPUM_FE
<robru> AlbertA: sure. was just trying to fix the train there
<AlbertA> robru: thanks!
<robru> AlbertA: yw. sorry for stepping on your toes there
<AlbertA> robru: no worries, I need to update the mir branch anyway
<tedg> robru: Okay, it seems to be working now, thanks!
<robru> tedg: you're welcome!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: train sometimes failng to generate diffs; notify robru if you see any unhandled exceptions
<robru> _morphis: ok, I think I fixed the issue you were seeing with unhandled exceptions on ticket 708, please try your build again (if necessary)
<tedg> How long does automated signoff take?
<dobey> tedg: depends on how long the autopkgtests take, for all that are triggered by the upload
<tedg> Ah, I see.
<dobey> tedg: and i think the thing that checks for status updates every 35 minutes or so
<tedg> I was checking the status much more frequently than needed then :-)
<AlbertA> robru: could you re-trigger the i386 build for mir/vivid: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-019/+packages
<AlbertA> trainguards: or somebody that could trigger that ^
<robru> AlbertA: done. Please ping trainguards first as I'm on sick leave, only intermittently available
<AlbertA> robru: ack thanks!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: robru on sick leave until May
<robru> AlbertA: you're welcome
<robru> tedg: dobey: the britney runs take 45-60 minutes depending on load
<robru> That doesn't include autopkgtest time, that's just how long in between checks on autopkgtest progress
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-04-22
<bzoltan_> good morning
<bzoltan_> kalikiana: I hope the tests on your side are ready... the reference tests are aleady here -> http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2016-04-21-VIVID-SILO20-MAKO/
<bzoltan_> kalikiana:  the next is to copy together the two test sets and run the comparition function
<bzoltan_> kalikiana:  what is ./uitk_test_plan.sh -d -p 20 -o ./
<bzoltan_> kalikiana: that will create the file with the regressing cases and their backtraces
<bzoltan_> kalikiana:  let's talk when you too wake up :)
<pstolowski> davmor2, morning! any idea what's wrong with silo 71? clearly autopkg tests failed, but no regressions reported afaict
<davmor2> no idea at all I'll have a dig but there should be some kinda failure listed in there, I'll have a look in a bit for you and get back to you
<pstolowski> thanks davmor2
<sil2100> davmor2, pstolowski: I looked at this strange Failure and in opinion this is just some britney mix-up
<sil2100> The failure is caused by britney thinking there's a left-over old binary in the package, even though it's gone since a few releases already
<pstolowski> robru, hey, do you remember the issue we had with scopes-api after your bileto-prerelase-hook was introduced? I think there was something wrong with the SERIES variable? could this explain the issue we currently see with silo 71 ^ ?
<robru> pstolowski: pre-release-hook affects how the packages are built. Look at the diffs, if they're not wrong then that's not the issue
<pstolowski> robru, if - by any chance - SERIES variable is not set correctly, then we would be off-by-one with so versions
<sil2100> The generated binary packages are correct, so not sure what britney doesn't like there
<sil2100> No old binaries should be left-over
<robru> pstolowski: $SERIES is definitely being set correctly, you can verify in the ppa source package that it has correct soname.
<pstolowski> robru, you're right. okay, thanks
<robru> sil2100: i think i saw this before, try deleting old builds from the ppa.
<sil2100> robru: hm, let me check that, would be a really funny coincidence!
<robru> pstolowski: you're welcome
<robru> pstolowski: did this silo bump the soname or perhaps rename a binary package?
<sil2100> uhhhh
<sil2100> robru: I suppose this might indeed be the case, I see very old unity-scopes-shell packages as superseeded there
<sil2100> Packages since 2016-03-04!
<sil2100> pstolowski: is this some very old silo?
<sil2100> Since the train would normally delete all packages from a silo if it was assigned
<robru> sil2100: yeah if you delete all the superceded packages then britney should settle down
<robru> sil2100: the ticket will have the creation date on it
<pstolowski> sil2100, yeah, it's been rebuilt a couple of times, and is at least 2 months old afair
<sil2100> robru, pstolowski: hah, yes, so this was caused by this silo being very old and having the conflicting unity-scopes-shell version in it as superseeded...
<sil2100> This is really strange that the superseeded packages were still considered, but yeah
<sil2100> robru: thanks! Would take me ages to guess that britey would be confused by those
<robru> sil2100: yeah i dunno why it does that, please file a bug and I'll make the train auto-delete superceded packages or something
<sil2100> robru: ok, but now you go REST!
<sil2100> But not like REST API, just rest
<pstolowski> awesome
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks for investigating!
<Saviq> rvr, oh craps, silo 13 ready now - they were late changes to the branches and I forgot to ACK after looking through them
<rvr> Saviq: Ack
<Mirv> when can I have yakkety silos :D
<dobey> sil2100: hey, do you need to do anything to ensure another package's translations end up in the langpacks for phone?
<sil2100> dobey: hey! Is that some new package?
<dobey> sil2100: not a new package, but it has translations now and has the debian/ changes to enable langpacks
<dobey> sil2100: pay-service
<ChrisTownsend> alesage: Hey, I saw your comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1573266 .  Looks like unity8/qtmir may be rejecting it for some unknown reason.  Could you check ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log and look for REJECTED?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1573266 in Libertine "X apps not opening on frieza" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<alesage> ChrisTownsend, sure a couple mins
<ChrisTownsend> alesage: Thanks
<alesage> ChrisTownsend, grep -C10 REJE for those logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/15988762/
<alesage> ChrisTownsend, attaching that log to bug
<ChrisTownsend> alesage: Hmm, really seems like puritine is not there.  Could you see what 'ls -la ~/.cache/libertine-container/puritine' gives and also 'ls -la ~/.local/share/libertine' gives?
<alesage> ChrisTownsend, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15988851/
<ChrisTownsend> alesage: Ah, there's the problem.  The ContainersConfig.json is bad.  I wonder if that's how it's in the image?????
<ChrisTownsend> alesage: I think the image may have been created incorrectly, but it's hard to tell.
<alesage> ChrisTownsend, I assure you no manual editing by me :)
<alesage> ChrisTownsend, how to test?
<ChrisTownsend> alesage: Yeah, that's why I suspect the image itself:)
<ChrisTownsend> alesage: Remove ~/.local/share/libertine/ContainersConfig.json, then either reboot or run 'initctl --session start puritine-click' and then try it again.
<alesage> ChrisTownsend, ack
<alesage> ChrisTownsend, now getting an XChat launch
<ChrisTownsend> alesage: Yeah, image is messed up.
<alesage> ChrisTownsend, ok, reassign bug?
<ChrisTownsend> alesage: Yeah, but not sure who.
<alesage> ChrisTownsend, everyone?
<alesage> or alphabetically
<ChrisTownsend> alesage: lol, have to start somewhere.
<alesage> until it sticks
<ChrisTownsend> alesage: I'll make a comment about the bogus ContainersConfig.json being in the image.
<alesage> ok maybe it does belong in the system-image project at least and we'll expect another triage
<ChrisTownsend> alesage: Ack
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-17
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- , https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2719 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- , https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2713 Abandoning ticket
<Mirv> visiting, in case davmor2 gets to QAing my (last) silo ;)
<davmor2> Mirv: gonna look at it in a bit had a couple of things to deals with first
<Mirv> I'd say it's very valid to say "no hurry" in this case. I'd just like the long waited QQC2 backport to be available if anyone like ubports wants to work on Qt 5.6 LTS + xenial LTS based images
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2719 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2719 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- , https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2720 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- , https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2720 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- , https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Successfully built
<davmor2> Mirv: wait for it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 QA Signoff: Approved
<Mirv> davmor2: \o/
<Mirv> sudden breeze of familiriaty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2356 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, zesty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2721 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2721 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2719 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2717 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2719 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2721 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2655 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2721 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2700 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2717 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2719 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2721 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2722 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2723 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2723 REJECTED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2722 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2722 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2723 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2722 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2723 REJECTED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2723 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2724 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2724 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2724 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2722 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2722 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2724 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2724 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2724 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2725 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<jamespage> hi trainguards - I've been using bileto for my distro SRU's and uploads for a while - I'd quite like to use it for Ubuntu Cloud Archive uploads as well - is it possible to get a set of PPA's added to the targets list - one for each Cloud Archive release?
<sil2100> jamespage: hey! Sure, that shouldn't be a problem
<jamespage> morning sil2100
<sil2100> jamespage: I'll bring it up with Steve today, could you send me the list of the PPAs?
<jamespage> I sure can
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity). Ready to build (zesty/compiz)
<jamespage> sil2100: I'll send that over by email if that's ok
<sil2100> That's even better
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2725 REJECTED queue
<jamespage> gah that's annoying - I've tripped over rejected queue conflicts twice in the last week
<jamespage> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=4&queue_text=ceph
<jamespage> sil2100: is there a way of telling bileto to ignore the old crufty reject in the trusty queue
<jamespage> ?
<sil2100> jamespage: you want to re-upload with the same version number, right?
<jamespage> sil2100: yeah is that possible?
<jamespage> that version never made it into a archive pocket
<sil2100> jamespage: yeah, from the SRU perspective it is, as for Bileto I would have to check the code but I suppose once you re-upload it, UNAPPROVED will take precedence
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2726 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2726 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2725 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2725 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2725 REJECTED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2725 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2725 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2698 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2503 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2719 Updates pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-04-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2726 Diff missing (xenial/ceph, zesty/ceph). Uploading build (yakkety/ceph)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2726 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2590 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2698 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2503 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2697 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2727 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2727 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2722 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2726 Diff missing (xenial/ceph, zesty/ceph). Pending binary packages (yakkety/ceph)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2726 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre, bionic/pyqt5, bionic/skrooge). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtcurve). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/him
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Dependency wait (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre, bionic/pyqt5, bionic/skrooge). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtcurve, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarativ
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Dependency wait (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre, bionic/pyqt5, bionic/skrooge). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Dependency wait (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre, bionic/pyqt5, bionic/skrooge). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kdelibs4support, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre, bionic/pyqt5, bionic/skrooge). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kdelibs4support, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/pyqt5, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarativ
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/pyqt5, bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src, bionic/skrooge). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsetti
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/pyqt5, bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre). Pending binary packages (bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/pyqt5, bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kdelibs4s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Currently building (bionic/qtcreator, bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtwebview-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/calibre). Ready to build (bionic/uim). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kdelibs4support, bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Publish failed: Currently building (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/uim)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3195 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3233 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Diff missing (bionic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, bionic/qtdoc-opensource-src). Successfully built (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/calibre, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kdelibs4support, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/lxqt-qtplugin, bionic/m
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Publish failed: Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3242 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3242 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3239 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3242 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3239 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3228 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3239 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Proposed pocket (bionic/akonadi, bionic/analitza, bionic/calibre, bionic/dtkwidget, bionic/fcitx-qt5, bionic/gammaray, bionic/gcin, bionic/gsettings-qt, bionic/hime, bionic/kdeclarative, bionic/kwin, bionic/kxmlgui, bionic/libfm-qt, bionic/libqtxdg, bionic/lxqt-qtplugin, bionic/maliit-framework, bionic/musescore, bionic/openorienteering-mapper, bionic/plasma-integration, bionic/pyqt5, b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3237 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3242 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3242 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3233 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3242 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3242 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3223 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3223 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3242 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3223 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3232 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3223 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3194 Diff missing (xenial/rdma-core). Pending binary packages (xenial/dpdk). Ready to build (xenial/debhelper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3194 Diff missing (xenial/dpdk, xenial/rdma-core). Ready to build (xenial/debhelper)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest cache., zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Ready to build (/:, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3244 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3244 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3244 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3244 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3244 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3244 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3244 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3244 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3244 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-04-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3232 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3232 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3232 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3232 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3244 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3244 Release pocket
<usmryvti> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<usmryvti> yutaka-m ogra_ Trevinho cpaelzer higgins mdeslaur fginther ubot9 ycheng sbeattie kalikiana tsimonq2 rmescandon chrisccoulson darkxst slangasek charles faenil jamespage greyback bschaefer queuebot xnox ubuntulog2 Laney cjwatson juliank ubot5` ralsina apw ubot5-ng wgrant chihchun_afk ahayzen acheronuk popey Wimpress FourDollars cyphermox ondra tdaitx bdmurray
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3232 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3232 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3232 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3232 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Pending binary packages (focal/kopete). Successfully built (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/calligra, focal/digikam, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kb
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 ACCEPTED queue (focal/kf5-messagelib, focal/kidentitymanagement, focal/kio-gdrive, focal/kldap, focal/kleopatra, focal/kmail, focal/kmail-account-wizard, focal/kmbox, focal/knotes). DONE queue (focal/kdepim-runtime, focal/kgpg). Proposed pocket (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/ako
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Proposed pocket (focal/kdepim-addons). Release pocket (focal/akonadi, focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/calligra, focal/digikam, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, focal/kalarmcal, focal/kblog, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4017 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3996 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4018 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4018 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4018 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3447 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/gnome-calculator, bionic/gnome-software). Updates pocket (bionic/gnome-shell, bionic/nautilus)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4018 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/akonadi, focal/ksmtp). Proposed pocket (focal/kdepim-addons). Release pocket (focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/calligra, focal/digikam, focal/grantlee-editor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4020 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4018 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4018 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4020 Diff missing (focal/libvirt). Uploading build (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4020 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4015 Diff missing (focal/libvirt). Uploading build (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4020 Diff missing (focal/libvirt). Pending binary packages (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4015 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4020 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4015 Diff missing (focal/libvirt). Pending binary packages (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4015 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4018 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4015 Diff missing (focal/libvirt). Pending binary packages (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4015 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/akonadi, focal/ksmtp). Release pocket (focal/akonadi-calendar, focal/akonadi-calendar-tools, focal/akonadi-contacts, focal/akonadi-import-wizard, focal/akonadi-mime, focal/akonadi-notes, focal/akonadi-search, focal/akonadiconsole, focal/akregator, focal/calligra, focal/digikam, focal/grantlee-editor, focal/kaddressbook, focal/kalarm, foc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4021 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4021 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4021 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Publish failed: Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4021 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4021 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4022 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4022 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4020 Diff missing (focal/qemu). Uploading build (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4020 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4024 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4024 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4024 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/golang-1.14). REJECTED queue (focal/llvm-toolchain-10)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4023 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ginngs, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4025 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4024 REJECTED queue (focal/llvm-toolchain-10). Ready to build (focal/golang-1.14)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4023 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4021 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ginggs, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4025 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4024 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4024 REJECTED queue (focal/llvm-toolchain-10). Ready to build (focal/golang-1.14)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4013 Diff missing (eoan/libvirt). Pending binary packages (eoan/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4013 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4022 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4020 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ginggs, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4025 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4020 Diff missing (focal/libvirt). Pending binary packages (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ginggs, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4025 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4020 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ginggs, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4025 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ginggs, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4025 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ginggs, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4025 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4015 Failed to build (focal/qemu). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4020 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4015 Diff missing (focal/qemu). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3203 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3203 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3993 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4023 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ginggs, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4025 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4022 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4023 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4015 Diff missing (focal/libvirt). Pending binary packages (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ginggs, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4025 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4015 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4019 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-04-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ginggs, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4028 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ginggs, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4028 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ginggs, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4028 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ginggs, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4028 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ginggs, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4028 Release pocket
